# Chunky Dive Watches Show Yours!



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Found this dive watches on a old stump  I'd like to add a Kalmar and a Zixen model for 2016... Show your chunky pieces guys!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*My Favorite Tool Dive Watches Boschett

*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

To my way of thinking the Helson SD is the chunkiest of the chunky.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Info on that brass looking shrouded Seiko please


Sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

A few of mine


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

On my spindly wrist, any dive watch looks chunky.

This one, however is a big manly chunk O' steel. :-d










The PO has a bit of heft to it as well.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Crepas Scuba 500 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Helberg CH8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

gen 1 reissue, with a bezel mod to delete the bling:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Found this dive watches on a old stump  I'd like to add a Kalmar and a Zixen model for 2016... Show your chunky pieces guys!


How chunky is the crown on your gerlach! Impossible to not grip that bad boy....all the best mate Dave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

These 3 are pretty chunky pieces....all the best Dave


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a few.....


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hella nice collection...Banshee!!!

RD


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

My "chunky-est" by far at 48mm but so comfortable on the wrist...


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Chunky


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

karlito said:


> Info on that brass looking shrouded Seiko please
> 
> Sent from your mamma's house


Sorry for delay, I was out with family and all that.

It's a Seiko 7002 from loyswatch. After winning auction he kindly shipped it to Ridwan in Indonesia for me. (Took 3 weeks to arrive)










It took him less than a week to make and install a bronze shroud, bezel and crown. The bezel insert is brass. The bezel is fixed but that doesn't bother me. He warned me.

He can also do a SS Tunas out of a 7002 or skx's.

He's also building a new line of pieces now as I've noticed lately.



















The only thing that sucked was paying western union but he came well recommended by another member of our FB group. He's now had a bronze and a SS Tuna done for him. The SS is a loyswatch with the bezel bleached to look like it's an old grey bezel insert. Super cool.

I will get one more from him next year, in SS this time.

If you want, you can buy parts and send his way. He'll gladly do whatever you want to it.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

clouser said:


>


That is just a remarkable picture of that Caribbean, kudos!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> How chunky is the crown on your gerlach! Impossible to not grip that bad boy....all the best mate Dave


Hey Dave, 9mm crown!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hella nice collection...Banshee!!!
> 
> RD


Thanks RD!!

Simon


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Chunkmaster flex and the chunky twins










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

What is the watch on the bottom right, black dial and it says "W" above 6?


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

More or less, chunky is my whole collection....









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice pieces Dave, I love the Dreadnought!

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

exxtinguishable said:


> What is the watch on the bottom right, black dial and it says "W" above 6?


It's a Boschett WUS DWP watch 100 pieces made, I want one since 3 years hard to find but I finally got mine on December 24th!


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

The Armida A1 42mm isn't huge, but its design qualifies as chunky, IMHO.


----------



## T4keTheShot (Jul 24, 2015)

not that chunky but looks like it on my girly wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0xty (May 21, 2013)

Oh my good...this is the best thread in this forum...

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Orient OS300. I wonder is the Rolex Deepsea is bigger than this?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Armida A1 45mm


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Game by H2O


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice collection


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Super cool!


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Very nice pieces Dave, I love the Dreadnought!
> 
> Simon


Thank you Simon! You'll have to pry it off my cold dead wrist ;-)

P.S. The Korsbek is listed in the Sales Forum ;-)


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Love this !! Some outstanding pieces !!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Chunky but all ti so it's not heavy...


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Enzo EM001


----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sea Ram


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Gone but not forgotten:


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my xmas gift Seiko SRP637 is fairly chunky I suppose.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## biggbubba (May 31, 2014)

Vintage Chunk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Just took this one, these are the three chunkiest watches I have here at the moment. The AQM leads the way in bulk of the three lol









This one is currently being enjoyed by some family members









This one is currently in for service








Not sure I would consider any of my other divers chunky.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Chester Drawers (Apr 19, 2011)

Michael 808 said:


>


Wow!! What is this? More pics please.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

biggbubba said:


> Vintage Chunk


Love the Aquadive....


----------



## electricme (Sep 21, 2015)

Alpina Seastrong 300M


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Obris Morgan Pradata, 209gm with bracelet. How does that compare with some of the monsters on this thread?









Can fit under shirt cuffs!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

MM300, quite chunky


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Chester Drawers said:


> Wow!! What is this? More pics please.


It's a swiss wrecking ball!!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Show your chunky pieces guys!


My latest addition is a fairly chunky diver: Geckota K3, case and buckle were hand engraved by WUS user vilts (Viljo Marrandi art and engraving).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Holy smokes!


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Very cool. What would something like that go for?


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

pipeyeti said:


> Very cool. What would something like that go for?


I agreed with Viljo not to disclose the price, but let's just say that I usually hang out in the affordable watches forum (f71) and this watch makes no exception. ;-)

However, every hand engraving job is unique and the price depends a lot on how much you want to have done and how much preparation the engraver must spend on the sketches, the design, etc. If you are interested in a project, just write your ideas in a PM to vilts. I'm sure he will be happy to answer! Here are some more references of his work:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/engraved-blackionna-proto-2269273.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/engraved-halios-tropik-b-2461753.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/engraved-aevig-corvid-2502890.html


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

@ffritz, that's really beyond beautiful. I would never take it off my wrist, and wouldn't wear long sleeve shirts


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

filcord said:


> @ffritz, that's really beyond beautiful. I would never take it off my wrist, and wouldn't wear long sleeve shirts


Thanks! Yes, Viljo did an amazing job there! The detailing and precision of his engravings are just incredible.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

DOXA 5000T Pro


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Having a 6 3/4" wrist a lot looks "chunky"! Here's a few:


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## RUDEE (Feb 1, 2013)

Doxa 1500T


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got a couple

H2O Kalmar 1 SS with its many configs:
































































H20 Kalmar 1 Titanium and Mokume Gane



















H2O Orca Torpedo


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pipeyeti said:


> Very cool. What would something like that go for?


I have no idea about the engraving but the watch alone if you purchase it on a leather strap is under $200 delivered.

I would imagine at least 10-12 hours of labor, including the design work for the engraving.

Magrette used to sell some of their pieces with this type of engraving already done. You might figure what the premium for this work is using their products.

I think it looks great!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ffritz said:


> Thanks! Yes, Viljo did an amazing job there! The detailing and precision of his engravings are just incredible.


Insane! Why don't we see more of this from brands???
Does he take orders? If yes, could ya PM me?

Oh, and, my modest contribution:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

the biggest I have...


----------



## ermicas (Dec 17, 2015)

Invicta Reserve Hydromax GMT, 100ATM diver...52mm wide and 29mm high case, 375 grams.
















Next to my VSA Maverick chrono, 42mm


----------



## mwaldie (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wearing this chunkers today




























And now on "lunch" break


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Does this count as a chunky dive watch?


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

Can we please resurrect this thread? It's been my favorite for prospecting. Cheers!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

Chunky enough?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8493362


nice paddles


----------



## corey16 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ploprof


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited SS


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Really love the looks of this watch it's what got me looking around and how I found wus. I've started to gravitate towards smaller watches for some reason the last few months.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

TAG aqua graph, nice n chunky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

Ilovediving said:


> TAG aqua graph, nice n chunky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

Ilovediving said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This phone sucks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

49mm of chunkiness









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Found this dive watches on a old stump  I'd like to add a Kalmar and a Zixen model for 2016... Show your chunky pieces guys!


I see a nice Meg in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

My 3 Megs each around 320 grams.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Chunky, 'n yeller too..


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Tried the POC at a boutique a couple times over the years. Too big and chunky for my wrists. But pictures apply to this thread.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ilovediving said:


> My 3 Megs each around 320 grams.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Megs, these beast looks very good!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Prometheus Piranha:


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

New arrival...

Borealis Scorpionfish


----------



## ike773 (May 11, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> MM300, quite chunky


I like chunky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Orient Poseidon 46mm










In the air to it's new owner


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Because sometimes you just gotta have some chunky tuna.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen Aqualand JV0010


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Marathon JDD on Isofrane


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Dievas Aqualuna (18mm), Aquadive 300 (20mm), Shaumburg Aquamatic (17mm) Armida A3 (18mm). The Dievas plays as the chunkiest if you ask me because of its 44mm size


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Dievas Aqualuna, Aquadive 300, Shaumburg Aquamatic, Armida A3

View attachment 8558978

View attachment 8558986

View attachment 8558994

View attachment 8559010


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Found this dive watches on a old stump  I'd like to add a Kalmar and a Zixen model for 2016... Show your chunky pieces guys!


Could you point me to the direction of where I can get that Nato strap you have on Prometheus? Seems to be of grate quality.

Thanka


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Teppka said:


> Could you point me to the direction of where I can get that Nato strap you have on Prometheus? Seems to be of grate quality.
> 
> Thanka


Found this one on ebay for $5-6..


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


Wow!
Lovely watch even though it's a beast!!!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Impeccable taste.


DMCBanshee said:


>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> Impeccable taste.


Thanks my friend!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Chunky but light......titanium. The Viking is a serious chunk, in steel.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Barbos Marine


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Haldor Abissi on strap, a fair chunk of steel.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

That tissot..damn!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Lol, I love this thread :-!

You're my kind of people&#8230; people who aren't afraid to be sporting some serious wrist cannons |>

some beautiful pieces posted. I want them all lol.

My modest chunkies


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

flyersandeagles said:


> More or less, chunky is my whole collection....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

ffritz said:


> My latest addition is a fairly chunky diver: Geckota K3, case and buckle were hand engraved by WUS user vilts (Viljo Marrandi art and engraving).
> 
> View attachment 6506562
> 
> ...


That looks awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

The ultimate show your chunk, the truffle shuffle!
Another one of the JDD. Got to love that bezel!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Barbos Marine


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Some serious chunk on this Orient OSD.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Newest version of the Zilla


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Halios Puck and the Balihai stealth GMT are my "chunkiest"!


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Someone called for the chunkmeister general.....


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Here are some of my Chunkies!


----------



## bbalaban (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's mine...


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Voice Of Chunk









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBDX011.








SBBN007.








Kobold Seal.








Kobold Arctic Diver.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll play along.

It might be narrow but it's pretty tall.








These three from Deep Blue




















And of course the Stainless Ecozilla, on Suppas to make it even bigger.


----------



## rjc1583 (May 17, 2015)

I prefer the phrase big boned, thank you very much.


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)

Ancon


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

My Chunky Dive Watches are:

Dreadnought Voyager








Seiko Tuna automatic








Citizen Touring Sport








Casio Frogman








Citizen Autozilla








and at last, the Certina DS-3








I thinks thats all.

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

I thought I didn't like chunky dive watches, but this Timex Depth Gauge T2N958 was just too good an offer to pass up. Having a great time with this affordable beater.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AndiH71 said:


> My Chunky Dive Watches are:
> 
> Dreadnought Voyager
> View attachment 11264546
> ...


Man that Dreadnought is ugly but I'll take it off your hands and happily wear it cus I have awful taste and I'm nice like that  it's on my forever wish list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maranez Bangla 47mm fixed bezel, sapphire, 300m WR, a steal at $260 in the recent Maranez Easter sale....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I need to add some mores...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chunky Tuna.


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Davosa ternos chronograph









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Omega Seamaster SHOM from 70s.









Scubapro 500 with rare silver/white bezel from 70s.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

franco60 said:


> Omega Seamaster SHOM from 70s.
> 
> Scubapro 500 with rare silver/white bezel from 70s.
> 
> ...


I really love these Scubapro, hard to find on good condition...


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

My Chunkiest!! Tempest Viking!;-)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Arctic Diver.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

*franco60 *love the look of that Omega, what is the case size?


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Chunky is my favourite type... I love when watch sits on the wrist like an instrument/tool.

Apeks 1000m, 46mm. Doesn't wear as big as it sounds, similar to 41mm and it's quartz, so it makes it a bit lighter to wear too.










Already mentioned Armida A1, not big watch, but it is chunky.










Maranez Bangla 44mm in brass, great watch for chunk lovers.










Some more Tuna, also nicely chunky style



















There is also Armida A7, not as chunky, but chunky enough


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8. really love the Dome


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Omega Seamaster 200 SHOM.








Eterna Super Kontiki. 








Dagaz Tsunami Caribbean. 








70s Scubapro 500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Chunky to me.
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4E59-BB23-4053C18FD12E_zpsyrnt2axt.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Helson bronze








Kazimon








IW


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Kalmar 2


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Megalodon my chunkiest









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

I should receive that beast by the end of the week. It's huge! 
SUN045P1


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Casio G-Shock MTG-G1000D-1A2DR


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...is this chunky enough ?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Chunky Frogs 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Casio MRG-G1000D-1A


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Seal Ti.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Gane by H2O


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My latest heavy weight.








helson gauge.








and with my others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jared703 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

There's a few chunky dive watches in my collection.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Smooth Chunk


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

One of these things are not like the others.... one is quartz... one is not specifically made to withstand shock .... one is a different brand ... one is rated to 300m .... one is orange. But all are legit, chunky divers.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 12896623
View attachment 12896625
View attachment 12896627
View attachment 12896629


Charmex 20,000ft, Kalmar 2 8000m, AD bs300, helberg ch1


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Seiko SUN019. Looks pretty chunky up close ... and it is. However, I'm a 6 ft and 230lbs, so it looks less daunting in the wild. Here it is on a canvas redrockstrap.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*

n80Leather | StrapFreak | twoOneFour Straps | RedRockStraps | Pugo Straps | Mr. Hanz


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This






TIMEX is 13 mm T by 43 mm wide with crown.The length is 47 mm and the lugs are 18 mm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

[

Sold


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

That's not chunky, your watch is 9 months pregnant!



blueradish said:


>


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Craustin1 said:


> That's not chunky, your watch is 9 months pregnant!


Hahahahahaha, best description of this badass watch ever!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

blueradish said:


> Hahahahahaha, best description of this badass watch ever!


Sure would be a good starter for a "Will it fit under my dress shirt??" Thread!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No where near as chunky, but still might pop a cuff or ten!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

45x52x18mm extra chunky...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

Our chunky is not as chunky as some other chunky, but it is pretty chunky and is the chunkiest we own:


Please forgive poor photo.

We trudge on.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A chunk of bronze on a Sunday morning!

Enjoy your weekend friends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Nothing like 28mm high of chunk, lol


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


You win, lol.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> You win, lol.


Thanks brother&#8230; guess that's worth the achy wrist ?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Heavy and chunky!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Sunny day, sunny diver.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Those SS Ecozilla’s can be used as ballast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggernaut II








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool strap on that bad boy, where is it from?



blueradish said:


>


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Craustin1 said:


> Cool strap on that bad boy, where is it from?


Here ya go bud.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...-piece-nato-strap-le-mans?variant=16674704965


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!



blueradish said:


> Here ya go bud.
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...-piece-nato-strap-le-mans?variant=16674704965


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

blueradish said:


>


This is one of the beastiest beasts out there. Congrats! Really nice!

The bn0175/0177 is the maximum I can pull off...










Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Heavy bronze chunk!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

47mm of Chunk...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


*
Ok,...today, You WIN!!*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


You have a lot of play to buff the scratches


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox, Borealis Seafarer II








​


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here you go my chunky dive watches..


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5609r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA Chunky A1 Bronze 
































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 42mm


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This one got moved along. For better or worse. But is was a substantial chunk of watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tanner613 (Mar 14, 2016)

^ Nice PAM


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 42mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller II
​​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

You call that a chunky watch? Pft, now this is a chunky watch!

The desk clock as I call it XD


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Davosa









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Orsa Monster today


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> You call that a chunky watch? Pft, now this is a chunky watch!
> 
> The desk clock as I call it XD


WTF?!?!?!
 

I need to see a wrist shot of that monster!!!
I have a similar Deep Blue on my wrist right now and it's huge as it is! lol


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

gelocks said:


> WTF?!?!?!
> 
> 
> I need to see a wrist shot of that monster!!!
> I have a similar Deep Blue on my wrist right now and it's huge as it is! lol


Its an Invicta Sea Hunter, they are 58mm wide (without crown) by 23mm thick. Made out of titanium so it is fairly light for its massive size. A relic from back in my Invicta days, its my brothers now and he just has it laying around on his desk for occasional giggles.

My wrist is about 7" on a good day. 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Tiny DB for comparison.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that is a heavy watch!!

I had mine on a DLC bracelet and it weighed a ton!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This sure aint ain't no lightweight either!!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5611 by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

an old pic... but a fun one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Strap swap today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

HELM Khuraburi!


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

Props to the OP for owning the ECO-Zilla...I have one and its constantly on the chopping block because I think it's borderline too large!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Czar Quanovan said:


> Props to the OP for owning the ECO-Zilla...I have one and its constantly on the chopping block because I think it's borderline too large!


I have an EcoZilla and I previously owned a Autozilla.

Trust me they feel small compared to some watches I have owned, Try a Rolex DSSD on for size!! It weighs a ton!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And here it is.









Much more comfortable when when it's off that hideous rubber OEM strap that it comes with.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko Sam


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

This much lume should be outlawed, I can't look away...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 12975423
> 
> 
> View attachment 12975425


Who makes that canvas??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

RedRockStraps, There is a thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/redrockstraps-awesome-4524557.html



solar g-shocker said:


> Who makes that canvas??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

My latest in the collection


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Its an Invicta Sea Hunter, they are 58mm wide (without crown) by 23mm thick. Made out of titanium so it is fairly light for its massive size. A relic from back in my Invicta days, its my brothers now and he just has it laying around on his desk for occasional giggles.
> 
> My wrist is about 7" on a good day.
> 
> ...


Holy cow that's huge!! Said my wife but never to me. LOLzzzzzzzz

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Not too chunky but chunky enough at 45mm and I think 16/17mm tall.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another Zilla


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Another Zilla


How did you get that "blasted" look?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Heavy artillery fire...? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> How did you get that "blasted" look?


The titanium has been chemically blued. On higher grade (5), it will uniformly darken... on Zillas, it just gets an iridescent look.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

This was my chunkiest. Android. ~50 mm diameter, 58 L2L. Sold it because I found a Zodiac Oceanaire in yellow.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Helm Khuraburi, love the touch of orange...








​


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just received this Helm Khuraburi, love the touch of orange...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are so unique and cool looking. I just know they're too small. How does it compare to your Deep Blue models?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> These are so unique and cool looking. I just know they're too small. How does it compare to your Deep Blue models?


Hey Mark,

You're right, this one wear a bit smaller very very close to my Deep Blue Alpha Marine 42. Looks great on my 7.5'' wrist but I know you are over 8'' (Wrist of course... hahaa) so I'm pretty sure you will fund this one too small.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> You're right, this one wear a bit smaller very very close to my Deep Blue Alpha Marine 42. Looks great on my 7.5'' wrist but I know you are over 8'' (Wrist of course... hahaa) so I'm pretty sure you will fund this one too small.


Well I try not to brag. . . 🤣


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that is proper chunky!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Makes this look like a slim dress watch!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo Chunnky Gamma


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Chunky 47mm DLCed Andersmann Oceanmaster I on a black Saffiano leather strap.

If it weren't for my fingerprints all over the bezel, this photo looks almost professional (-:








Wrist shot:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

GRUPPO on the WRISSTO


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

PAM on jeans


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Going chunky today.


























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Red


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROICHUNKY18*


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Borealis Scorpionfish


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

The chunkiest, hardest to wear watch I own.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Bronze Chunk of NETHUNS
*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Goodness, that's chunky!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

123robert said:


> Goodness, that's chunky!!!


It's the real deal. I think the case back has to be removed to get the strap off.

If I go diving, it will be with this on my wrist. That's for certain.


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

Chunky!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^ agreed, that's a good one


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MM 600:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## golfboy (Mar 14, 2007)

This one is my chunkiest...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

These are the chunkiest of my chunkies, lol.



Gav


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My chunkiest. Marathon SAR.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My chunkiest!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Breitling:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## john.6 (May 28, 2014)

My 4 favorite watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

good by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6








​


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*50MILLIMETERSOFFUNwithmyCHUNKYnewSRPAEIGHTYONE*


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

garydusa said:


> *50MILLIMETERSOFFUNwithmyCHUNKYnewSRPAEIGHTYONE*


I am looking for a larger lugless watch. What is that and does it come in SS? I'll PM you for details.


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

These are my two chunky divers. I received the Nautilus for my 30th birthday last year. It is something special, as it is truly a conglomeration if some interesting pieces. Brevet case, same bezel as IDF kontiki, same expandro bracelet as some old Doxas. It is likely from the late seventies. 

The other is the relatively well known Sinn U1. Just received this past week, and really digging it so far.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

My chunkiest... Florijn Drie.



Shawn


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 13042377
> View attachment 13042379


Whoah... What IS that?! Never seen a Hammy like it!

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


So unique and super bad!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


amazing!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

UBoat:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I know U-Boats don’t get a lot of love on the forums. But I like them a lot. Nice pics too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> I know U-Boats don't get a lot of love on the forums. But I like them a lot. Nice pics too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I know some people see them as fashion, but until you hold them and see how well made they are...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

garydusa said:


>


what make / model is that please?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

knightRider said:


> what make / model is that please?


It's the forgotten Brass MARANEZ KARON! It's insanely priced in their "Special Offer" section. A Big Boy at 47mm and a L2L at 58mm. The sterile dial was a bonus! I brushed the Bezel and top of the lugs for contrast.











Sent from Gary D. ...in the USA! (using Tapatalk)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Eco:


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Eco:


Very nice, not usually a fan of Citizen but like this


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-7


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Ltd Edition Bronze:


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## splitfire11 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 from 70s.








Dagaz Tsunami.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome!!

Slips under a cuff no probs!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

After that this looks positively emaciated!!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Slips under a cuff no probs!!


Just need the right suit for it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> Just need the right suit for it.
> 
> View attachment 13068327


I wonder what else Dave's smuggling...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

tested to 300 km/h ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster







Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Helm products seem to fit the theme ;-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tefouane88 (Apr 16, 2018)

...


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

45mm A1


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


You Sir,truly do have some kick azz watches in your collection.I always look forward to seeing what you post.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not only chunky but plain heavy as well!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Stunner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze turbine:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deceptively heavy!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HEROICHUNKY18


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

seawolf


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I already have the steel version and like it so much I hunted down the titanium.

IMG_5658r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another 904L today


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

This watch fits the bill for so many threads I follow.
Deep Blue Sea Ram auto. This is my second time around with this model. Probably the chunkiest I've worn on a consistent basis.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## watchnewbie2793 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sunny day









Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Not the biggest, but one of my heavier work watches. Below Zero on Tread.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 13097341


Nice 1! What model is this

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

44mm, 45mm and 47mm

Still wears smaller and lighter than my old 8500 Planet Ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

One of my heavy weights.

Enjoy the weekend gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> Nice 1! What model is this
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


HI, its a self build, I really like the stripped to the absolute basics of the early Pani's so I built this and straight lug version at the same time a few years back, roughly based on early Pani's but it no way exact copies, both with Krystal movements (Russian made version of the Cortebert 616 similar to the more common Molnija 3601), custom hand sets, dials and reworked 45mm cases.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Parkgate said:


> HI, its a self build, I really like the stripped to the absolute basics of the early Pani's so I built this and straight lug version at the same time a few years back, roughly based on early Pani's but it no way exact copies, both with Krystal movements (Russian made version of the Cortebert 616 similar to the more common Molnija 3601), custom hand sets, dials and reworked 45mm cases.
> 
> Awesome work on the custom watches ! I really like the simplicity of those dials as well.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Triple zero


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC

Shame you don't live in the UK as I would just love to see and try on your collection!!

Its pure awesome.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Megalodon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^ definitely fits into the chunky category. Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Android Bioluminescence T-100
Tritium
Mass amounts of lume
And chunky. 
What's not to love?

























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> Android Bioluminescence T-100
> Tritium
> Mass amounts of lume
> And chunky.
> ...


Is that lume on the bracelet? Now thats a bold move.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Is that lume on the bracelet? Now thats a bold move.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is. Strangely I like it. I was hesitant at first. I normally don't like this type of integrated bracelet style. But I took a chance and I really like this piece. 
I have both the black version and this stainless. The black has a much brighter green lume.

Here's the blue lume with a quick charge.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^

I'm telling you, it's eerie sometimes... we should just have a joint collection; it'd be cheaper for both of us.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’d love a key to the joint watch box. All my favs are in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Leather on a diver a sin? Maybe, but I think this looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## chili16 (Dec 26, 2009)

Orient Triton


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Used to love chunky divers...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Started with this

















And this for after work

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watches503. 


Great strap choices. Really sets off both watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Watches503.
> 
> Great strap choices. Really sets off both watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Proper chunky (Well maybe not if it was in USMC's watch box!!)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13168015
> View attachment 13168017
> 
> 
> Proper chunky (Well maybe not if it was in USMC's watch box!!)


Still one of my favorites though! Probably my first chunky diver:


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

The most chunky (or chunkiest?) watch I own. The #citizenpressurecooker - but compared to the kaventsmann above (the thickness must be measured in cm already!), which is a #vacuumcooker 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Marathon JSAR on Chinese copy of super engineerII
side view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Marathon JSAR on Chinese copy of super engineerII
side view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft / Breitling Seawolf / Crepas Cayman


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GG









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chunky and proper heavy in Steel!!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

I absolutely love that Benarus orange/blue combo!


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

I absolutely love that Benarus orange/blue combo!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 13201207


That looks like a nice thick strap. Do you remember where it's from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Fondale Vintage what up!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

JayVeeez said:


> Fondale Vintage what up!


Excellent! One of my favorites.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Excuse me sir???? Do you own any ugly watches too???? 
An other amazing one.... ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Numero Zero









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Megalodon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Russian diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sea Hunter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djurag (Apr 8, 2018)

My chunky diver(s)... 🙂


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

GAW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another Fondale Vintage


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Another Fondale Vintage


Never seen a Polished Fondale. Looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, my Marathon SAR has been surpassed. The Tuna is now my king of chunky.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Qualifies? LOL


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

not diver







but chunky


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


One of my absolute favourites. All business, but then the blue dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13218747


Oh wow, how do you like it?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Horgh said:


> Oh wow, how do you like it?


All good. Negative display is easily readable (5 contrast settings), large size but lightweight, controls are intuitive, backlight works great (tap bezel/watch face to illuminate), timing bezel & minute track work well together, alarm volume is much louder than my G-Shocks', looks good (beauty is in the eye of the beholder). Only negative point is the bezel; stiff and difficult to move, getting easier with time, but it needs more aggressive grooves in my humble opinion. I'm enjoying this interesting watch, vive la différence.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13218747


Love the orange strap  going to put my orange canvas strap on mine.

Great pairing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardianbrown (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> All good. Negative display is easily readable (5 contrast settings), large size but lightweight, controls are intuitive, backlight works great (tap bezel/watch face to illuminate), timing bezel & minute track work well together, alarm volume is much louder than my G-Shocks', looks good (beauty is in the eye of the beholder). Only negative point is the bezel; stiff and difficult to move, getting easier with time, but it needs more aggressive grooves in my humble opinion. I'm enjoying this interesting watch, vive la différence.
> 
> View attachment 13218873


I've never seen this. It's very interesting! What is the model?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This is the SBEP001. See also the 003/5/7 & 9.



ChiefWahoo said:


> I've never seen this. It's very interesting! What is the model?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*My New Chunky BOLDR Odyssey "SeriousWatches" Edition*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice Subby USMC!!

Didn't know you were a fellow Risti.

Hers my 47mil today.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

At work..... Nothing to do.... Showed you guys all my divers..... So, I come with this one....?
Hope you guy don't mind! I don't know if it's water proof....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

oh i've missed this thread



































and im expecting the chunkiest  lol


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Cave Dweller ''S''


Wow, that is a good looking watch! I didn't even know about the company, but looks like it's a microbrand? Almost everything is sold out. Now I'm sad. Are these available anywhere else?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bill Adler said:


> I've never seen a Boschett before. I like it!


Thanks my friend! It's my 8th Boschett, I really love this Micro brand. Check at their website https://store.boschett-timepieces.com/ Keith from Boschett will release a new bath of Cave Dweller and Harpoon still available I think.

Here the Harpoon









WUS DWP LE


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

a Chunk of a BoldR...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> a Chunk of a BoldR...


That's a nice one Gary! Great strap pairing.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks my friend! It's my 8th Boschett, I really love this Micro brand. Check at their website https://store.boschett-timepieces.com/ Keith from Boschett will release a new bath of Cave Dweller and Harpoon still available I think.


You don't even know what you did... I'm going to pick up a Harpoon next month, and I've e-mailed them to figure out when I can get my hands on a Cave Dweller. I can't stop looking at your photo, what a STUNNING watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Horgh said:


> You don't even know what you did... I'm going to pick up a Harpoon next month, and I've e-mailed them to figure out when I can get my hands on a Cave Dweller. I can't stop looking at your photo, what a STUNNING watch!


 Sorry for your wallet but I'm sure you will love these Boschett's 

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

garydusa said:


> a Chunk of a BoldR...


This white dial looks great on bronze case


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 13240345


Funny thing..... I have to ship an Airbus Beluga cockpit in France today..... And you post this watch with the same name.... What are the odds???? I think I'll take a 6/49 today!
Nice watch btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

superchunk:


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Geckota K3


Whoa, I really thought that was a super clean and well-modded Vostok Amphibia 150 or 710 at first glance. Even the dial is reminiscent of some of their older designs.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Got all "Heroic18" today...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

heres a chunky piece of bronze, Petram handmade


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> heres a chunky piece of bronze, Petram handmade


That's a watch!!!
Excellent time piece, congrats!
I will buy one myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

A picture with the back of the watch????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

That's 15mm height in all its glory. Definitely as far as I am willing to go...









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dobra said:


> A picture with the back of the watch????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked if can termal blue the case back, made of steel, it was purple/ blue but when i got it was faded










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> I asked if can termal blue the case back, made of steel, it was purple/ blue but when i got it was faded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!! That's indestructible! 
Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

this was before posting, but i was warned teh effect wont last long, anyways i prefer somethign different than plane steel
and he gives it atleast 1000m WR , real beast


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Being a fan of the BaliHai brand and since we haven't seen any movement in their camp in a long time :-( , I think this new KickStarter derived brand has done a great job of homage to the BaliHai brand with the AngelFalls!

































And yes, it's nice and chunky ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

My little Cayman, 20mm tall including domed crystal.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Crepas Cayman looks amazing.

Previous Helson is another great watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice Helson Turtle. Love that watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS* _"handwinder"_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma
















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

The Tunas are still my chunkiest, although I am currently lusting for a Pam Submersible. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Took these this past winter. My largest watch by far.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Gruppo Ardito..... Numero Zero









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Graham Prodive


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Graham Prodive


I like the name ..... Graham....
The watch is cool too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I like the name ..... Graham....
> The watch is cool too!


Right? Felt obligated to have at least one in the collection. If you're going to have a Graham, this is the one.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Gruppo Ardito..... Numero Zero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. They are definitely unique tickers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

A tiny bit to small for my wrist.... Each time when I convince myself to sell it..... I take a look at it and.... Naahhhhhhh is to beautiful to let it go🤪. So my Italian friend is stuck with me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

I can finally post in here!! Just unboxed, and I must say I hope this the first of many H2Os!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## GianniOlen1 (Apr 6, 2018)

'First Post...SD45


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapro 500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

These two








Enzo Mechana v001 - Citizen AutoZilla


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Seafarer II


Turbine bezel Seafarer


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Citizen Autozilla on mesh


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chicago Nighttime/Chunktime*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Boschett Harpoon*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Heres mine, playing in the water! Citizen BN7020-e17. Vance.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## pelox (Oct 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


>


Wow, that Oris is a beaut!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

This was a great thread to start! I love looking at all the great Divers watches that have been posted. Vance.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


One of my favs. Great shot also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)

PUCK CHUNK


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon









Tapawatch


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

My clunky luminox deep dive.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

H2O Kalmar with Mokume Gane bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

NauticFish , Convert , one serious watch ! 
I love it .

Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

And my baby Tuna is Chunky as well .

Beanerds .


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Someone said to me "You can't wear leather on a divers watch!!"

So I got a......................

Tweed strap instead!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

ronsabbagh said:


> PUCK CHUNK
> View attachment 13298901


Rare bird there... looks great with the blue.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seacraft


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch, I regret selling mine.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

ccoffin1333 said:


> Great watch, I regret selling mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is a beast but not more than the distortion caused by a phone camera at close range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS "Handcranker"

























*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Not the chunckiest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Aftermarket shroud on a SBBN031.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko Baby Tuna


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that is a great bronze case!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My chunkiest. 46x18mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Now that is a great bronze case!!


That's one of my first bronzos. It just didnt get enough wrist time. Blame the buckle


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


> That's one of my first bronzos. It just didnt get enough wrist time. Blame the buckle


*...ok, someone's gotta ask: What did the buckle ever do to you?







*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *...ok, someone's gotta ask: What did the buckle ever do to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharp edges overall. Leather strap killer and cut into the arm. I know, it's a simple matter of just filing it down. But somehow, modifying it seemed unthinkable then.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


Great looking watch. Missed it on the first run. Have one coming in on the second


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh...Huh,...guess that would qualify. I’ve got the MS7300 and I like it for its heft and Chunk, but really never paid much attention to the buckle. I usually change buckles frequently to Madogs or Enebi’s etc. I think my biggest buckle hurdle/problem is the 24mm ISO type rubber strap that tapers to 22mm Bronze buckle problem which needs the big 6-7mm tangs...kinda hard to find in Bronze! 

Hey, good time to alert anyone to notice the Bronze Heroic18 MS7200 on the sales threads for $495!...??...wow! somebody needs to buy that!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


> Great looking watch. Missed it on the first run. Have one coming in on the second


Congrats on that!...The Pricing Deal on this SW Edition is incredible! The Chunk, & That Dial texture deserves another pic to hold ya over!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docdoowop (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That looks great on a mesh Gary!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Can this count?
















Its definitely chunky and has 200m WR

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Ooooooh, what is that?!

(Semper Fi)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

The biggest chunk of dive watch I have ever seen in real life was a Kalmar? 8000 meter that Fabien Cousteau was wearing. He took it off and showed it to me and it was crazy thick. I noticed it right away, I mean you couldn't help but notice it. It reminded me of a UTS on steroids LOL


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

TKiteCD said:


> The biggest chunk of dive watch I have ever seen in real life was a Kalmar? 8000 meter that Fabien Cousteau was wearing. He took it off and showed it to me and it was crazy thick. I noticed it right away, I mean you couldn't help but notice it. It reminded me of a UTS on steroids LOL


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

TKiteCD said:


> The biggest chunk of dive watch I have ever seen in real life was a Kalmar? 8000 meter that Fabien Cousteau was wearing. He took it off and showed it to me and it was crazy thick. I noticed it right away, I mean you couldn't help but notice it. It reminded me of a UTS on steroids LOL


It's close. If heft has anything to do with it, the UTS still takes it.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Milspec said:


> Ooooooh, what is that?!
> 
> (Semper Fi)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ennebi Fondale Vintage. Always gets a ton of compliments, but they sit for sale FOREVER. I guess the almost 50mm case tends to dissuade.


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ennebi Fondale Vintage. Always gets a ton of compliments, but they sit for sale FOREVER. I guess the almost 50mm case tends to dissuade.


Sh*t, sign me up. I'm going to keep a lookout. Thanks, devil.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Milspec said:


> Sh*t, sign me up. I'm going to keep a lookout. Thanks, devil.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Judging off your predilection towards Kalmar, you'd dig an Ennebi Fondale. They are around and deals are to be had on the used market without breaking the bank.

You know what to do, hard charger.

BAMCIS, Devil... BAMCIS.

Waiting on the newest Ennebi Seimila to arrive:










(Carl's Militarewatch pic)

Dobra, you know what to do...24mm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Judging off your predilection towards Kalmar, you'd dig an Ennebi Fondale. They are around and deals are to be had on the used market without breaking the bank.
> 
> You know what to do, hard charger.
> 
> ...


Iv been following that one for ages. Don't be shy when it arrives.

Just saw the specs. 25mm thick. What a beast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Judging off your predilection towards Kalmar, you'd dig an Ennebi Fondale. They are around and deals are to be had on the used market without breaking the bank.
> 
> You know what to do, hard charger.
> 
> ...


Love the watch!!!! Yeah, I know, 24mm waterproof badass strap for this beast! 
I got you covered!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Judging off your predilection towards Kalmar, you'd dig an Ennebi Fondale. They are around and deals are to be had on the used market without breaking the bank.
> 
> You know what to do, hard charger.
> 
> ...


on militarewatch it appears with the originally prototyped rubber strap, metal keepers et all, but on the ennebi updates it mentions (and is pictured with) some silicone atrocity,
I don't suppose anyone knows how it stands? 
it was the strap I had my eye on


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

hugof3C said:


> on militarewatch it appears with the originally prototyped rubber strap, metal keepers et all, but on the ennebi updates it mentions (and is pictured with) some silicone atrocity,
> I don't suppose anyone knows how it stands?
> it was the strap I had my eye on


It comes with the longer rubber dive strap with matching Ti keepers as well as a black leather strap; as Carl posted up.

The atrocity that you referenced is available for individual purchase and comes in different colors.

I'm going to strap up a Dobra for invincible leather and a Ted Su for deep-dive rubber; I will then heft it through the world to see what it can withstand... like a militarized Kwai Chang Caine.

I have high expectations for this one. If it fails, it's getting a sea burial and we shall never speak of it again.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> It comes with the longer rubber dive strap with matching Ti keepers as well as a black leather strap; as Carl posted up.
> 
> The atrocity that you referenced is available for individual purchase and comes in different colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> It comes with the longer rubber dive strap with matching Ti keepers as well as a black leather strap; as Carl posted up.
> 
> The atrocity that you referenced is available for individual purchase and comes in different colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Tudor's Chunkiest...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

- - - Updated - - -

Damn doesn't show up. I even removed https in the second post (can't edit unfortunately).


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Chunky...Lugeee...Wide...& Long


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my Note


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Judging off your predilection towards Kalmar, you'd dig an Ennebi Fondale. They are around and deals are to be had on the used market without breaking the bank.
> 
> You know what to do, hard charger.
> 
> ...


I have been following this as well. A beast not sure I could carry it off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons Vintage Diver


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

PAMster said:


>


These are really nice shots


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Beside your KAV's collection this is one is one of my favourites!
Have a great one!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Beside your KAV's collection this is one is one of my favourites!
> Have a great one!


Me too. I liked that one long before I even knew of these forums. Came close a few times to buying one. But 53mm is hard to pull the trigger on without ever trying one on.

Great watch and pic (as always)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Me too. I liked that one long before I even knew of these forums. Came close a few times to buying one. But 53mm is hard to pull the trigger on without ever trying one on.
> 
> Great watch and pic (as always)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad..... i think you are talking about the price..... 
What's the price tag for a 53mm?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Cheapest that I have found..... 4500 Canadian Dollars..... I'll stay away. Maybe I'll find one on the street.....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^ you can find them much cheaper. I’ve seen them for under 2k on Joma before. I almost bought another one, just to see if mine was a fluke. Wears very light for 53; the smaller one still fills out the wrist well, so it’s always a good option, Ben. 

My first expensive watch... still would be the one I’d keep if I had to get rid of them all. 

This watch has been through a literal hell on a nato, and seen the worst that I’ve seen. It’s been on my wrist through a few years of 3k+ rounds a day and still has never needed adjustment. The more beat up and patina’d it gets, the better it looks. It’s semi retired now, ‘cause it earned it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

From memory the case size is 53mm. Could be wrong. Happy to be corrected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^ you can find them much cheaper. I've seen them for under 2k on Joma before. I almost bought another one, just to see if mine was a fluke. Wears very light for 53; the smaller one still fills out the wrist well, so it's always a good option, Ben.
> 
> My first expensive watch... still would be the one I'd keep if I had to get rid of them all.
> 
> This watch has been through a literal hell on a nato, and seen the worst that I've seen. It's been on my wrist through a few years of 3k+ rounds a day and still has never needed adjustment. The more beat up and patina'd it gets, the better it looks. It's semi retired now, 'cause it earned it.


When you decide to retire yours, let me know..... I know yours are safe to buy and the bonus is the story behind them.... Only if they could talk....?
Have a great one guys!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

A few fatties.....


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh....and this Deep Blue is pretty heavy too.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

About as chunky as it gets.....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My new Boldr Odyssey









Sent from my Note


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> My new Boldr Odyssey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing buy!
Enjoy it!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m Second Edition.

















- - - Updated - - -

H2O Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m Second Edition.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 from seventies.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wasn't that chunky. The strap beefed it up a bit.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Was chunky and adding a 26mm strap instead of a 24mm made it chunky-er! 
It's like cars I think..... same car with bigger mags and tires looks bigger and more attractive


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My chunky Heroic18!









Sent from my Note


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

New income, apollon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

franco60 said:


> Scubapro 500 from seventies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beauty! Trying to find a clean like this one for a while...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Superdome


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Maranez Bangla Ti









Sent from my Note


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Late night switch up before heading out to work


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I got this from my wife for my birthday..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

6mm sapphire crystal, 6000m WR


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -

X2


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lotta heft in this ☝

Have a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Lotta heft in this ☝
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, this Badass time piece looks huge!
Looks like you put a part of your dashboard on your wrist!
Love it!???

Have a great one!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Man, this Badass time piece looks huge!
> Looks like you put a part of your dashboard on your wrist!
> Love it!???
> 
> Have a great one!


Ha! Thanks Dobra. I live it too. It doesn't look look that imposing on the wrist, but considering the name of the thread I thought that was a good pic to post










That's it next to the puck for some perspective. It really is a comfortable watch to wear on the omega mesh. Glad you like it.

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I have never tried anything but leather, rubber and NATO's ...... Your watches look amazing on stainless. Maybe I should give it a try 

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13404297


Love the simplicity of the Schofield...but egads!, it ain't no normal Beater at that price point.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Chunky Tuna










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Pantor Seahorse









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Mortima from 1970's
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH8 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Never mind; had to park that Ploprof for some new incoming chunk:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Awesome how is that piece, looks awesome. Ti right?



USMC0321 said:


> Never mind; had to park that Ploprof for some new incoming chunk:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Never mind; had to park that Ploprof for some new incoming chunk:


That's it...... You won 
That's the chunky-est !
Enjoy it G and post thousands of pictures with it!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Awesome how is that piece, looks awesome. Ti right?


Ti with steel crown system. I thought it would be much heavier with the crystal, but so far it just feels like... like an Ennebi.

Looks like an observation deck.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That's it...... You won
> That's the chunky-est !
> Enjoy it G and post thousands of pictures with it!


Shhhhh...!!

The Hadal II will hear you! I don't need any bad juju with that thing.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

This one deserves a chunky strap too...... don’t worry, this time it’s on the house 
🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> This one deserves a chunky strap too...... don't worry, this time it's on the house
> ?????


Nonsense. I'd pay triple what you charge for those straps. I look forward to whatever you've got in mind though.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

G, 
Could you post a picture with the new one next to the Hadal II?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Ti with steel crown system. I thought it would be much heavier with the crystal, but so far it just feels like... like an Ennebi.
> 
> Looks like an observation deck.


Hats. Off to those guys for trying something completely original. What an awesome piece. I'd love to see it from a few more angles. And maybe some of how the crown operates.

Congrats on another unique piece. I hope it brings you good luck should, you wear it anywhere that luck is needed...

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBGX117


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Hamilton Below Zero on a distressed strap by Vesire (sells on WUS) 









Sent from my Note


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ball Deep Quest on a zulu.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This thing can't take a bad pic...

Have a great weekend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

H2o marlin









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Aragon Gauge, 55mm 22-23mm high. 366g with current number of links


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

In reality, not as chunky as it looks


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Add a Dobra strap to any watch for instant chunk.


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty chunky : 47mm diameter + 230 grams


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

44mm panerai with domed caseback


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Arctic Diver...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Patina'd 305


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

chunky ecozilla


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Chunk of Bam!...DHL just brought me the new Hammerhead Patina Chapter Ring version!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Gorgeous watch, amazing background ....
Semper Fidelis.....


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

PAM00023


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ocean7 LM6 GMT









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

45mm DeBaufre


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight Recon 65.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Having a drink with my Boldr on a RAF canvas. Waiting out the hurricane in Mobile.










Sent from my Note


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

This years cavedweller









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Talking about chunky watches..... I'm going to the gym and can't decide which belt to use..... I put them both in the picture....power lifter belt next to chunky watches " belt " ?
Any advice? 
Both are reliable 
Have a great one guys!


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

sexy trio : VDB P1000 Bronze, 2013 Military Finish & BlackPvd , - "Good Sunday All !" ... exotics by thyConstantine


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Talking about chunky watches..... I'm going to the gym and can't decide which belt to use..... I put them both in the picture....power lifter belt next to chunky watches " belt " &#55358;&#56618;
> Any advice?
> Both are reliable


Best post in this thread! Mr. T ain't got nothin' on you, that's for sure.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Horgh said:


> Best post in this thread! Mr. T ain't got nothin' on you, that's for sure.


Ha ha ha,
Thanks a lot, one more watch and my watch belt could actually fit my waist properly


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

chunky divers ... these were cool pieces , still enjoying them ...


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

eyeseem said:


> chunky divers ... these were cool pieces , still enjoying them ...


Wow, great photos! You and boatswain should team up, you guys would make a killing taking product photos.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bada Bing ...Bada Chunky!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons vintage style diver MSR-002-3S


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## betoconga (Mar 18, 2009)

All except the Oris and Aquamatic, these divers are second time around in my collection. I am on the hunt for a UTS. Also, just picked up a Bulova Oceanographic Snorkel 666ft reissue. Not sure what to do with the Snorkel yet. I will probably keep it stored for some time. It's really well done. Cheers


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Custom Undone Diver, a forum advertiser


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Smaller but chunky...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I love this thing....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02524_Fotor.jpg


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

i like that word - chunky


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep 44mm









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually, both of my Zentons qualify as "chunky" methinks


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

My Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 is definitely my biggest chunk of steel, tho


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My Deep Blue seems to be somewhat chunky....


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

Citizen Promaster Aqualand Classic on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## BOLDRSupplyCo (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

My Zixen Nitrox. Lovely.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Kinda chunky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Chunky it is ,  , ... vdb2017 Bronze on thyConstantine ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great strap combo!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Two of my heavyweights.

JDD and AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Divemaster









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

*Re: titanium Magrette Kara*



BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13501505


I have one of these, also. A joy to wear, and the titanium case makes it that much better!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*grade-5 titanium Magrette M.P.P. Kara*



hewesyourdaddy said:


> I have one of these, also. A joy to wear, and the titanium case makes it that much better!


I never had a wristwatch this 'chunky.' 
I had a slim, 41mm-wide, grade-2-titanium Seamaster, a Seiko SKX173, and I still have two 43mm-wide, steel Oris Aquis watches and a slim, 45mm titanium Oris TT3. 
This Kara doesn't have a _titanium case back and bracelet_, :-( but I wear it most days.
One year I'll give-up the steel Aquis watches for a titanium Aquis.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some more chunk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Relax









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## BlumSafe (May 17, 2018)

Dobra said:


>


WOOha.....


----------



## BlumSafe (May 17, 2018)

Sinn U2


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


you win, lock the thread mods


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Seiko didn't make their shrouded monster in orange... so I did.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I still can't believe this ones 40plus years old...

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's huge!
I can't wait to arrive home..... FedEx brought me a monster ?, a gift from a friend...
I'll post pictures tomorrow!
In the meantime I'll present you the Acanthurus


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That's huge!
> I can't wait to arrive home..... FedEx brought me a monster ?, a gift from a friend...
> I'll post pictures tomorrow!


I'm telling you; that things gonna look good.. you'll be surprised.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm telling you; that things gonna look good.. you'll be surprised.


I have to stay at work.... no don't go home..... no!!!! stay!!!!.... the boss is going to be mad if you leave.... Resist.....I could do it..... 4 hours is way tooooo loooooong.....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Now I’m curious. 

Tic toc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Now I'm curious.
> 
> Tic toc...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyway you don't sleep..... bare with me.... 
I'll open the package and post pictures once I'm home...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tic. Toc...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


That's a good looking Zlatoust!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> That's a good looking Zlatoust!


Correction my friend.... it's a Great looking BADASS Zlatoust..... Thank you for the compliments...
Russian Beast!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Correction my friend.... it's a Great looking BADASS Zlatoust..... Thank you for the compliments...
> Russian Beast!


Congrats, thats a monster agat and with a corrigia strap, bet you have good friends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Correction my friend.... it's a Great looking BADASS Zlatoust..... Thank you for the compliments...
> Russian Beast!


It's nice of them to include a free watch with a purchase of that crown...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Congrats, thats a monster agat and with a corrigia strap, bet you have good friends
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Vesire!
Yup, best friends that I could have....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Horgh said:


> It's nice of them to include a free watch with a purchase of that crown...


Yup, these Russians, always give away gifts.... In their add was marked: Selling Stainless Steel crown.... Watch included and we'll throw in a strap!
Have a great one!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Oof. What size is that case? 

What a monster. Looks like it’s built like a tank too. 

Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Piece of bronze, titanium body, steel back and buckle, little canvas and some leather under it... got all the components










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo on Gunny


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Oof. What size is that case?
> 
> What a monster. Looks like it's built like a tank too.
> 
> ...


53mm ...... Yup, Russian toy baby..... 
indestructible! What could be more beautiful than a simple dial????? That's "THE" diver dial!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Even the 20k becomes a different watch with one of your straps, Robert. This one hit the water all day and still Dobra mint.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

its Friday.








its a long weekend!!







PUCK TIME!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


Very nice, what make is that?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Very nice, what make is that?


Thank you. It's my Scuba Star built by SM. Took us almost 2 years to get here but it was worth it. At one point I thought it was never going to be done. He's a busy man with his professor career and other watch protects but he finally made it for me. I told him it was cool to sell to others if he wanted to. The blue one with white markers and red hand will be even sweeter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you. It's my Scuba Star built by SM. Took us almost 2 years to get here but it was worth it. At one point I thought it was never going to be done. He's a busy man with his professor career and other watch protects but he finally made it for me. I told him it was cool to sell to others if he wanted to. The blue one with white markers and red hand will be even sweeter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, so personal order type of thing?
Who is SM?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Ahh, so personal order type of thing?
> Who is SM?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes. Made to my specs, design and requests. SM is right on the bottom of the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Rolex Deepsea aka hockey puck









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Chunky Saturday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

Cool shots of some big pieces!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Not my watch but hellofa chunck









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## narchibald (Jun 26, 2018)

This is my favorite thread!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

Awsome chunky shots!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Love this one. Chunky and classy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice, I dig the lume on that Squale!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze chunk on my wrist today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Hard to top that one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice lookin U-boat!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Chunky????
Chunky Watch, Chunky Strap, Chunky-er Buckle.....
The best part with this chunky trio..... doesn't matter your wrist position, you always have something to admire ?
Have a great one guys!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02662_Fotor.jpg


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My "Free Hotel Breakfast" Chunky Watch Choice..


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Vdb 2017 Polished on thyConstantine


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wow, def some heavy weight chunks!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


I don't recognise that one. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## flatbows (Apr 27, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


Who makes this watch and the one above it?
Very cool looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol, some things can never be unseen in this thread but its an enjoyable read, keep the big dogs coming.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

The little chunk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

flatbows said:


> Who makes this watch and the one above it?
> Very cool looking!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kaventsmann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

It was so chunky I sold it!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

This one again today; on its new Dobra strap.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> This one again today; on its new Dobra strap.


This one is crazy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Did someone say chunky?????


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko MM 300


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> This one again today; on its new Dobra strap.


That surely takes the crown of chunky watches!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My Fondale in red


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

With the red seconds hand it’s almost Christmas flavoured! 

Tis’ the season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I have to admit, it freaked me out a little bit to spend so much on a watch to realize it had a non-hacking movement. 
I love it, this watch feels and looks so nice. The two Ennebis I just picked up kind of redefined what I thought a nice watch was. I'd happily buy a third. Maybe someday I'll get my hands on a Decimas.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Three of mine >>>


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

Cool chunky pieces... keep em goin!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Prodive today


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Megalodon

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, you like fishing..... Nice BOAT bro!
Actually is amazing.....


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

That's a cool lookin U-Boat!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Like that one as well. 46mm will suit more people as well. 

Grats! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just a little chunky


----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Aquanautic TTS King Kuda chronograph







Stuckx "the Rock" 







Citizen depth-gauge diver







Dugena Diver-Chrono 







Omega Diver Chrono 120 "Big Blue"







Omega 600 "Ploprof"







Dolphin "Nuclear Warship" 







Best regards, Frank


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> This one again today; on its new Dobra strap.


When did this one come out? I've seen the renderings last year or so, never heard/seen/read Of it, since. May i ask where'd you get it? And Price Range?

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> When did this one come out? I've seen the renderings last year or so, never heard/seen/read Of it, since. May i ask where'd you get it? And Price Range?
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


See www.militarewatch.com


----------



## igorcarajo (Jan 20, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


What model number is that?


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44 scenic shots


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44 - up in the clouds


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

vesire said:


>


*That's a Great Pic!*


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back in black!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sea King


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

I think this meets the criteria? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Autozilla on a Stevral bracelet










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

47mm with 24mm lugs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44 lume


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Pretty chunky I think.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

jerz67 said:


> SOC II 44


Nice chunk. Mind me asking what size your wrist is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nice chunk. Mind me asking what size your wrist is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Sure, small at 6.75 in. or 17 cm.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Having lunch at Sierra Neveda









Sent from my Note


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

^^^Love that Kobold


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

GW









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

jerz67 said:


> Thanks. Sure, small at 6.75 in. or 17 cm.


Fits perfectly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

malach ra said:


> GW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cringe as I must at your strap choice, I love unreservedly every iteration of that watch, congratulations


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Simple design....... true art...... Shows you the hour, attracts eyes and receive a lot of compliments...... 
Zlatoust Vodolaz ......AGAT 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

malach ra said:


> GW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What make / model is that please?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> What make / model is that please?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


germano.de :: Germano & Walter Watch


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

putting this here as well. In case someone hasnt seen it already 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

The Conger Nero Auto by Swiss Military at 375 gr. Good to 2000M :0


----------



## jasonp (May 28, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Carlson by Kaventsmann; anodized aluminum... Stronger than steel and light as a feather. Individually tested to 12000m.


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Carlson by Kaventsmann; anodized aluminum... Stronger than steel and light as a feather. Individually tested to 12000m.


How is aluminum stronger than steel? I remember Locman watches back in the day which were made of aluminum and would dent very easily.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

brandonskinner said:


> How is aluminum stronger than steel? I remember Locman watches back in the day which were made of aluminum and would dent very easily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Anodization is used to thicken the oxide layer and then sealed again, making it as hard, or in the case of combat aluminum, harder than tool steel. Most of our equipment is now being made out of this material. The oxide coating can wear off, but the sealant helps with this.

Yes, I've had a Locman Stealth... not the same... at all.


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Anodization is used to thicken the oxide layer and then sealed again, making it as hard, or in the case of combat aluminum, harder than tool steel. Most of our equipment is now being made out of this material. The oxide coating can wear off, but the sealant helps with this.
> 
> Yes, I've had a Locman Stealth... not the same... at all.


 thanks for the explanation. In your original post I missed the keyword "anodized"

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Momo.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Kaventsmann 904L


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Guarionex said:


> Kaventsmann 904L


Always admired that one!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Alpina

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't know if a 100 meters WR qualifies as a diver but for sure is chunky.... Only watch that my wife bought me..... and the last one.....








Have a great one guys!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My first love.....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Dive watch homage.....









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

49mm Vintage


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Not sure if these cpuld pass as a dive watch, lol. But when people 30 ft from you need to know what time it is, except no substitute.....oh, and these are chuncky as hell!









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Ha! Love that Strap!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Ha! Love that Strap!


Ha! Me tooooo!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lazy sundays...

My perfect weekend watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Ha! Love that Strap!





Dobra said:


> Ha! Me tooooo!


Thanks; Gary and I share a passion for baseball glove straps.. bought this one off him.

I bet a well-known strap maker with insane talent/attention to detail could make a superior glove strap...

Gotta be easier on the hands than AK slings...AND easier to source...?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cool thread!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has to weigh at least a pound! Solid.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

.... thinking about a new project..... Smoken!!!!! Of course along with my Agat


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Chunky Petram: 1....... My colleague's car: 0
Total cost 30$ in touch up paint.... Thank God it wasn't my daughter..... usually she's the one that test the strength of my watches....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Chunky Petram: 1....... My colleague's car: 0
> Total cost 30$ in touch up paint.... Thank God it wasn't my daughter..... usually she's the one that test the strength of my watches....


Thank god it's plexi?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Thank god it's plexi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup!
Anyway no damage..... on the watch....Crystal has a thick protection on top, just have to peal it and put a new one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Gane, bronze-steel sandwich


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Marathon JDD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... a sneak peek at Captain Nemo's Wrist Companion ..._


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

couple more shots of the steampunkish Vdb Massiv - Unique Build


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

couple more shots of the steampunkish Vdb Massiv - Unique Build

View attachment 13677865

View attachment 13677867

View attachment 13677871


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

This is me taking my ~20mm thick Crepas Cayman and going home now; I guess we don't "qualify" as a "Chunky Dive Watch" here in the Chunky Dive Watch Locker Room...


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Helm is my favorite. Vanuatu w/ steel bezel


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Seal on GGB custom strap...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Started the day with a chunky 904 steel










Ended with a chunky bronze


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not quite in the Kaventsman league but still no under the cuff dress watchfor sure.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

*Helson Shark Diver 45*


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Zenton has some mass


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Orient Subaru STi WRX
Invicta Grand diver


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)

Laco Atacama


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Ha! Love that Strap!


Somebody please school me... What watch is this beautiful monster?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Is it a New one??


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Is it a New one??


Yep. After jumpstarting/regulating the Rolex 1530 movement, fixing the crown, getting the stripped lug-bars out, and removing all the undisclosed scratches... it's ready for wear. Oddly, it's still listed on eBay though. No more Sutor House watches for me.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD42









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep. After jumpstarting/regulating the Rolex 1530 movement, fixing the crown, getting the stripped lug-bars out, and removing all the undisclosed scratches... it's ready for wear. Oddly, it's still listed on eBay though. No more Sutor House watches for me.


Congrats G,
It's a beautiful piece and indeed you did an amazing job with the restoration! Looks mint!
Maybe Norm had twins.......
Have a great one!


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Someone please school me. What is this beauty?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Someone please school me. What is this beauty?
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Kaventsmann Triggerfish


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep. After jumpstarting/regulating the Rolex 1530 movement, fixing the crown, getting the stripped lug-bars out, and removing all the undisclosed scratches... it's ready for wear. Oddly, it's still listed on eBay though. No more Sutor House watches for me.


Good to know. Sorry to hear but thanks for posting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My Toscana on this cognac Shark leather strap i've recently made, one of my favourite leathers.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. ... spoiled this one , by thyConstantine ... 😄 - good week ahead everybody !


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just got finished modding my turtle. Added a high domed top hat crystal and I think it just became chunky and heavy.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just got finished modding my turtle. Added a high domed top hat crystal and I think it just became chunky and heavy.


Beautiful........


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. sexy Toscana on Amber Shark with Golden infused tips ,  , ...


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> No more Sutor House watches for me.


he has an Ennebi Kairos listed at $3995 that he bought for $2600 or less right here on WUS a few weeks ago. I hate guys like that. Instead of some Ennebi fan getting a good deal or someone getting an introduction to the brand at a good price, the scumbag flipper jacks up the price, which can sometimes inflate the market if more guys are doing that *cough Carl cough*

Prices on Ennebi and Kaventsmann are artificially inflated for _exactly_ this reason. You either have to buy direct and be prepared to wait in the case of Kaventsmann, or vigilantly watch the classifieds for Ennebi before some capitalist sociopath beats you to it and tacks a grand onto the price. Frustrating if you follow the brands on their radar.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

eyeseem said:


> . sexy Toscana on Amber Shark with Golden infused tips ,  , ...
> 
> View attachment 13707305


Stunning watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just got finished modding my turtle. Added a high domed top hat crystal and I think it just became chunky and heavy.


I like it! Looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> he has an Ennebi Kairos listed at $3995 that he bought for $2600 or less right here on WUS a few weeks ago. I hate guys like that. Instead of some Ennebi fan getting a good deal or someone getting an introduction to the brand at a good price, the scumbag flipper jacks up the price, which can sometimes inflate the market if more guys are doing that *cough Carl cough*
> 
> Prices on Ennebi and Kaventsmann are artificially inflated for _exactly_ this reason. You either have to buy direct and be prepared to wait in the case of Kaventsmann, or vigilantly watch the classifieds for Ennebi before some capitalist sociopath beats you to it and tacks a grand onto the price. Frustrating if you follow the brands on their radar.


The market's the market, I've got no problem with that.

Carl is the AD for Ennebi in N. America and sells them at the agreed upon rate, put forth by Ennebi... I usually get better deals through Militarewatch than I do directly. I've counted on Carl to navigate many obstacles with my 200+ watches.

Comparing forum prices is not reasonable, because we all sell cheap to move on to the next one AND most of us are extremely impatient in doing so. I often sell watches way below value for someone to get a chance at ownership, but still get inundated with "what's your lowest price" BS.

It's not the pricing... I've always paid waaaay below what Sutor asks and had him accept. Those prices are for those who are willing to pay... and many (stupidly) are. The unacceptable part is the misleading pics, lack of knowledge (or blatantly made up info), amount of watches for sale that aren't available, low evaluations of watches he previously sold, and yes, trolling the forum and lowballing members here. Often times being one of the aforementioned "what's your best price" clowns. Just not professional. But, what can be expected from a guy who doesn't even use his real name?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just got finished modding my turtle. Added a high domed top hat crystal and I think it just became chunky and heavy.


That's really well done!!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Added a Strapcode hexad bracelet to my Boldr Odyssey:









































A half-pound of chunky goodness on the wrist!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jdd today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Awesome!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Avo said:


> Added a Strapcode hexad bracelet to my Boldr Odyssey:
> 
> View attachment 13707985
> 
> ...


Looks super cool!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My first day shift...... with my Petram...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


 ---- Very interesting to say for the least ,, : how does it feel "in-hand" ? , tks


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

eyeseem said:


> ---- Very interesting to say for the least ,, : how does it feel "in-hand" ? , tks


Really just like any other Fondale... little extra weight from the sapphire, but the crown system stabilizes it on the wrist so it doesn't feel top heavy. It really wears much smaller than it is. The crown system is made of steel, so it's a lot more solid than I had anticipated... very well executed, overall.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Really just like any other Fondale... little extra weight from the sapphire, but the crown system stabilizes it on the wrist so it doesn't feel top heavy. It really wears much smaller than it is. The crown system is made of steel, so it's a lot more solid than I had anticipated... very well executed, overall.


 - Very cool piece , Congrats ! , it looks like a keeper ... ( tks for info )


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

sticky said:


> To my way of thinking the Helson SD is the chunkiest of the chunky.
> 
> View attachment 6431794


I agree. I have the same watch & love the blue lume (had 2 other SD as well) The Ti 45mm was the most "chunky" because of its size and thickness. Just sold my Helm Khuraburi to another member and it was prob next on the list because of the weight with bracelet. Had an Otago like the OP and its bezel made it pretty chunky as well as the lack of lugs. The Sumo is kind of like that when it's on a bracelet ...especially the Strapcode. Prometheus Piranaha like the Otago has a solid case and very thick bezel. A little like the Hexa 500s but it has sharp edges and angles. And the previously mentioned 45mm Turtles.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Congrats!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Took some maneuvers... worked out in the end.


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Basically a submarine on my wrist.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - We have a winner! Ever'body else can go home now...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

malach ra said:


> Basically a submarine on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 down the Marianas Trench and keeps on going..


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> That's really well done!!


Thanks guys. Really getting into the modding and loving it! I have a custom 6mm high domed crystal being made for a turtle with a total glass thickness of 9mm. We will see how that goes on the installation.

Anywho... On to pictures! Merkur Tuna with a chunky ass Miltat super engineer II bracelet in rainy Atlanta.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - We have a winner! Ever'body else can go home now...


Ha ha ha USMC0321 won all places already.....Malach Ra could have a diploma for participation 
Amazing Carlson though


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

malach ra said:


> Basically a submarine on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Wearing mine today as well... how do you like it?? Crazy light compared to the bronze.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Not a Kaventsmann, but.....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Pretty sure it was Dobra that described this one as a dash instrument from a vintage car... that fits perfectly.










Have a great weekend gents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Not a Kaventsmann, but.....


No worries; got you covered... here's Dobra's Kaventsmann:


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

50mm Swiss Legend


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> No worries; got you covered... here's Dobra's Kaventsmann:


I could only imagine the 2 of them together..... a «.BIG.» happy family.....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Pretty sure it was Dobra that described this one as a dash instrument from a vintage car... that fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.....
And if I take a better look your speeding right now .... 200 miles per hour.....
Have a great weekend guys because I will!!!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

SEAWOLF


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dobra said:


> USMC0321 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries; got you covered... here's Dobra's Kaventsmann:
> ...


Damn man, do you have to put a floaty on your wrist just to make sure you safely get through doors and cramped hallways!? Nice!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't know about USMC0321's Kav but my Petram cost me 30$ in touch up paint a few weeks ago..... Thank god it was a Honda (no offence for Honda owners)
At home I was thinking either to wear a cushion over it either to make my daughter wear a full face helmet......
Hey G any story to share???? Or you guys???


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Avenger 2









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Mechanical Force


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I don't know about USMC0321's Kav but my Petram cost me 30$ in touch up paint a few weeks ago..... Thank god it was a Honda (no offence for Honda owners)
> At home I was thinking either to wear a cushion over it either to make my daughter wear a full face helmet......
> Hey G any story to share???? Or you guys???


I wear so much gear, my watch would be the last thing to hit a door jam or much else, lol. You'll get used to it.

At my cabin this weekend; still wearing an Alumi-Hadal:


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

iluvettes3 said:


> View attachment 13724013


You and I have very different opinions on what is considered chunky.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

iluvettes3 said:


> View attachment 13724013


This is chunky?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

FatBoy with a Rolex 1530, to bring it back around:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep 44


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big whack of marathon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Like a chunk of gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Chunky enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Rail travel bronze style..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Superdome


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

This Oris Diver is my chunkiest, but I like how it wears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

At 50MM X 17mm. I think it qualifies! 
#Chunky #NotSoFunky #TitaniumRocks #OhSoLite! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

iluvettes3 said:


> View attachment 13724013


Not chunky for me, but it's still my favorite Omega


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ Very nice original! Thinking alike, as per usual. I just switched to this for the night and saw your post...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

chunky yet a beau silhouette ... ... Vdb 2018 Polished = a beaut , on thyConstantine 'Ali' ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Vintage on a Dobra strap... made with Marine Corps dress blue brass. Perfect matchup for the Indian Chief.


----------



## johnjamesjjh (Oct 17, 2018)

Citizen Pro-master with its ridiculous 5 hand stack, been my daily wear for the past 6 months. Can't get enough of its depth and presence.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 13744605


What is that?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I think you need to be a “trainer” to wear that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


CX 20,000 Feet


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Xmas greetings..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Been wearing my Meteorite.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Merry Christmas chunky friends


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Bonefrog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

It's chunky on my spindly wrist, anyway. :-d


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Either your Bronze Bruno is undercover either is his a new one....... Did Santa payed you a visit???


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Either your Bronze Bruno is undercover either is his a new one....... Did Santa payed you a visit???


Nah... Santa's always had problems negotiating my perimeter defenses; even when I wasn't on the naughty list. I buy my own damn presents.

New one-off CW Edition on a crazy tough custom Dobra strap.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayayom (Mar 8, 2014)

Messing posts (deleted); sorry.


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

Certina DS Action Diver Auto with new alu bezel


----------



## Ayayom (Mar 8, 2014)

Deleted (repeated) Sorry.


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

Certina DS Action Diver Auto with new alu bezel


----------



## Ayayom (Mar 8, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13729167





bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13736125


Are these dive watches? Just for me to keep learning from these fora...


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

VDB 2018 "Blasted" on brown leather Nato (26mm).


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

LJM 1000m. With the thick shark mesh, it could double as a boat anchor...or home defense.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

As much as I typically despise Invicta, I wanted this just for the light blue MOP dial. Good thing I have 7 3/4 inch wrists. At 50mm this chunker is BIG even by my standards.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Chronohound said:


> As much as I typically despise Invicta, I wanted this just for the light blue MOP dial. Good thing I have 7 3/4 inch wrists. At 50mm this chunker is BIG even by my standards.


Is the bezel steel? It looks soft, like rubber?
That's a chunky monkey!
I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Sweet!
Could I ask you for a picture with the two Bruno's???? 
I just traded my Petram
Have a great one!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sweet!
> Could I ask you for a picture with the two Bruno's????
> I just traded my Petram
> Have a great one!


That's actually the best trade I've seen you make! Don't you feel kinda bad sticking your kid with the Petram?? Hope she got a tetanus shot!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02546_Fotor.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

7Pines said:


> Is the bezel steel? It looks soft, like rubber?
> That's a chunky monkey!
> I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything is metal except the cheap plastic between the lugs and the rubber strap. For an Invicta it is actually a pretty nice piece.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Don't know why but it reminds me of a roulette wheel......Place your bets!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to All Guys. Wish you the best!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Just to let you guys know...... how should I put it......
I have a Kaventsmann Hadal..... yup.... I think that's it..... yup....
Happy New Year guys!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Just to let you guys know...... how should I put it......
> I have a Kaventsmann Hadal..... yup.... I think that's it..... yup....
> Happy New Year guys!


((sniff)).. You try to raise them right and send 'em off into the world to do their best... gonna miss him. Looks great on you, though.

Good; now you can put that Petram in the backyard, where it belongs.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ((sniff)).. You try to raise them right and send 'em off into the world to do their best... gonna miss him. Looks great on you, though.
> 
> Good; now you can put that Petram in the backyard, where it belongs.


Ha ha ha...... door stopper, huh????
It served me well..... But now I'll wear the King of the Kings.....thanks to a friend of mine..... shhhtttttt...... no names .


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Dobra said:


>


Hmmm &#8230; this one may not quite fit under a shirt cuff ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Avo said:


> Hmmm &#8230; this one may not quite fit under a shirt cuff ...


I dunno about that... show them the Shuba, Dobra. Seems to fit most everything, lol.










(Pic by Dobra)


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

hey Dobra I just spent a couple nights at Place d'Armes, I didn't realize you were in Montreal. We're in QC now.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Just to let you guys know...... how should I put it......
> I have a Kaventsmann Hadal..... yup.... I think that's it..... yup....
> Happy New Year guys!


Congrats mate! Just in time for holidays... wonderfully unique and indestructible watch.

I hope it brings you years of enjoyment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Happy New Years chunky lovers! 

That AR coating though.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Congrats mate! Just in time for holidays... wonderfully unique and indestructible watch.
> 
> I hope it brings you years of enjoyment!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Ben..... just in time for my birthday! 
Oh I'll enjoy it a lot , trust me!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Happy New Years chunky lovers!
> 
> That AR coating though.


What model is that?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White Harpoon


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> What model is that?


hell of a watch, actually,


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

knightRider said:


> What model is that?


Like hugof3c said... Hell of a watch. It's the Citizen Grand Touring Sport. Macy's is getting rid of these at fire sale prices. I would go to a Macy's store and check out if they have any.

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/...9fUZPsN_8_LMyOG3M7SjhBHX-YUJMZgEaAkrhEALw_wcB


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13758665


Wow! My wow is not so much about the chunkiness (which is also great), but it's mostly about the dial. Wow, what a beautiful and distintive dial!!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> hey Dobra I just spent a couple nights at Place d'Armes, I didn't realize you were in Montreal. We're in QC now.


Nasty weather here bro..... only freezing rain... Hope you will find better in Quebec. Enjoy your vacation and Happy New Year!


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Blimey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Frankenmonster- still going strong








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. Good Upcoming Year all ! ...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. Good Upcoming Year all ! ...
View attachment 13766071

View attachment 13766077


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


 ........... sexy beast , Amazing Hands ! ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

eyeseem said:


> ........... sexy beast , Amazing Hands ! ...


Tell me about it... love the 557!


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

These are my two chunkiest dive watches


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Oris Great Barrier Reef II, as chunky as it gets for me.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## johnjamesjjh (Oct 17, 2018)

Charging up the Promaster Aqualand while on a walk. This thread has got me on the lookout for a VDB


----------



## johnjamesjjh (Oct 17, 2018)

Double posted for some reason, sorry -edited-


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Deep Blue 1000


----------



## gshockaddicted (Nov 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

gshockaddicted said:


> View attachment 13773271
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the Nami? I've been thinking about one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshockaddicted (Nov 14, 2011)

OneFellSwoop said:


> How do you like the Nami? I've been thinking about one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wears nicely, no problems with lume or weight. Only accuracy is fluctuating from -7 sec to + 20 sec per day, depending upon how much I wear it. Although I like the accuracy of quarz and especially radio controlled watches, Nami wins with the overall quality of design and impresive looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Stunner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Stunner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I like the pic you posted over in the bronze thread... great salty blue going on!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! I like the pic you posted over in the bronze thread... great salty blue going on!


Cheers. It's stinking hot here at the moment. Palm Springs hot. So Lots of time spent in the water. It's sure to get greener.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I said I will never consider a VDB....... think I just changed my mind...... Is that a beauty or what????? Look at that crystal....look at that crown.....
Hey G, when it brakes let me know the garbage bin location.... this one is worth the plane ticket .
Amazing one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> I said I will never consider a VDB....... think I just changed my mind...... Is that a beauty or what????? Look at that crystal....look at that crown.....
> Hey G, when it brakes let me know the garbage bin location.... this one is worth the plane ticket .
> Amazing one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be a race to the bin Dobra!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

the watches in this thread can be broken down into two groups. The guys from the bronze thread, who understand what constitutes a chunky watch, and everybody else lol


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A bit more shiny than I wear now, but I still love putting this on.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Apparently, I ordered a Kalmar 10 Miles at one point... it showed up today.

Smaller and lighter than I thought they'd be, but nice. Wish I'd gotten the blue, but a nice surprise nonetheless.









Although... it's got a turning bezel without a pip...? Have to figure something out with that one.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Apparently, I ordered a Kalmar 10 Miles at one point... it showed up today.
> 
> Smaller and lighter than I thought they'd be, but nice. Wish I'd gotten the blue, but a nice surprise nonetheless.
> 
> ...


That's a beauty, congrats G!
Anything else coming?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That's a beauty, congrats G!
> Anything else coming?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe... lol! Must be the whiskey.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Apparently, I ordered a Kalmar 10 Miles at one point... it showed up today.
> 
> Smaller and lighter than I thought they'd be, but nice. Wish I'd gotten the blue, but a nice surprise nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Thought about those also... I love the black dial with the 10 being the only number. I felt that it may be a little small also. Not in hight clearly, but 44mm and it seems to taper up as well. Either way. Very nice pickup. Especially if it was unexpected!!

Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybantic (Aug 9, 2018)

Megalodon


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Chunkiest I own:


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Guess what arrived today haha!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mekenical said:


>


Great pictures of fantastic watches. Love the last picture. And I love the dial on the new 10miles.

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


This makes me think of UFO's


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

jman3566 said:


> This makes me think of UFO's


For some reason I was thinking of the early Star Wars movies...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like that one.

How do you feel about it now that you have owned it for a while?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Really like that one.
> 
> How do younger about it now that you have owned it for a while?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

That was a grail for me, im in to italian designs.

That particular model is actually the smallest, about 46 mm case, lots of details you have there, case is brushed steel, bezel is sandblasted and indexes on the bezel are high polished. 
I have a fetish for crowns and crownguards, and this canteen style is one of my favorites.
Bothe the screw cap and the crown are screw in.
Dial is amazing 3 level, got sandwitch type dial and 4,8,12 indexes are 3d on top + u got to see the balance jewel.
Got nice little loupe inside, lume is great beige vintage color and some dark blue lum on the 24h hand snd tip of minute hand.
I like the case there is something cool on each side, the crown decice and serial on one side










The u boat inscription on the other










And the amazing case back










What i dont like much is that the lume is not strong, as i thought
Also the strap is 22mm im used to 24, and is impossible for me to unscrew the strap nor the buckle as they glue it
I will destroy the screw before take it out

Its a cool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Thanks
> 
> That was a grail for me, im in to italian designs.
> 
> ...


Hey V, typical U-Boat lugs design, It's a pain! Unscrew the screw side and tap out the lug bar from that opening by inserting a spring-bar remover.

It's wedged in there by a lobe/cam on the end of the lugbar (the side that doesn't turn). I try to switch all my uboats over to fat spring bars OR file down the lobe at the end so they come out easier.

Can't have stuck lug bars when your a great strapmaker! I'm sure you'll have all sorts of fun making designs for that one!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

47mmX16mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Feels great to own a piece of Watch history..... 
I like the intro on Oceantime : "This is Hadal ll Bronze 12000 M - It does two things: it tells the time and is water-resistant to almost incomprehensible depth....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

My new Spring Drive Tuna came in today! Perfect for my 6" wrist. Yeah. No typo. 6".


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I've been posting double posts a lot recently. Someone show me how to technology.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

PAMster said:


> View attachment 13813483
> 
> View attachment 13813481


This is gorgeous!! 
I had not heard of this brand before. Thanks .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I never notice how filthy my crystal is til I post a wrist shot


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Lots of scars on this big boy..... must've seen a lot of action...

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Lots of scars on this big boy..... must've seen a lot of action...
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Watches with scars are just watches without scars, with scars. ;-)

Neil


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Watches with scars are just watches without scars, with scars. ;-)
> 
> Neil




Makes sense! 









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi Toscana on a Shark leather strap


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

This is as 'chunky' as it gets in my collection...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This should get me into the club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> This should get me into the club
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's amazing! 
1 picture Ben???? Only one?????

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i love that polished finish!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> It's amazing!
> 1 picture Ben???? Only one?????
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


I don't have as many watches as graham. I gotta space out the pics! I was a bit worried about the size, but it sits nicely on the wrist. Do Dobra straps come in 28mm? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I don't have as many watches as graham. I gotta space out the pics! I was a bit worried about the size, but it sits nicely on the wrist. Do Dobra straps come in 28mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Correction! It sits GREAT on your wrist!
For a few more pictures with you Beast, a Dobra strap could come in 28mm too....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> This should get me into the club
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did i said somewhere im crazy about polished steel ? It is an amazing watch
Too bad thy make it with 28 mm lugs, thats a stoper to pull the trigger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Did i said somewhere im crazy about polished steel ? It is an amazing watch
> Too bad thy make it with 28 mm lugs, thats a stoper to pull the trigger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, if I could I'd give a law that all watches have 28mm between lugs....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is another. This thing is fat. Love the abolone dial.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Few more shots for Dobra

It's hard to photograph the polished case. But here we go....










Have a great day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Few more shots for Dobra
> 
> It's hard to photograph the polished case. But here we go....
> 
> ...


Bro, it's a great timepiece!
I'm really happy for you! Actually for us too.... we'll get to enjoy it, if you decide not to be cheap with the pictures....
Does your new shiny timepiece has a case back too????? If it's not made of cheap plastic maybe we could have a look....

Have a great one guys! Wherever you are....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


>


*Yea Baby!! Great pick up Ben, Congrats & Enjoy!*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Bro, it's a great timepiece!
> I'm really happy for you! Actually for us too.... we'll get to enjoy it, if you decide not to be cheap with the pictures....
> Does your new shiny timepiece has a case back too????? If it's not made of cheap plastic maybe we could have a look....
> 
> ...


Here you are my friend.










The caseback is blindingly shiny. Just like the rest of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

garydusa said:


>


Convinced! I'm going to order one  Nicely aged case and exquisite strap choice too!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

This ones pretty chunky 

Swiss Legend Abyssos


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

blueradish said:


>


That's a beauty!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Very similar both watches..... your Omega and BigClive's Helson.... Both wonderful chunks!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

blueradish said:


>


I miss that watch! That's looks really good with what I'm assuming is a Blueradish Strap.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> I miss that watch! That's looks really good with what I'm assuming is a Blueradish Strap.


It is such a sweet piece. Ya I whipped up a nice canvas Zulu and threw it on there.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Lagavulin...yum...
nice watch too 



DarioV said:


> Ennebi Toscana on a Shark leather strap
> 
> View attachment 13819235


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes a 28 mm strap is too much










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

Man, I can't believe there is a niche for this type of watch. I guess to each their own!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

More than a niche, a huge fan club I would say, of which I am one member!!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I don’t know how you guys walk around with those things on, I could never do it. Referring to the “real” chunks I’m seeing here, not the pretenders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> I don't know how you guys walk around with those things on, I could never do it. Referring to the "real" chunks I'm seeing here, not the pretenders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could walk around like this....








Or like this....









The only thing you'd have to worry is children and expensive cars..... don't mind The Honda's... No offence!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Dobra said:


> You could walk around like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you're built like that it makes more sense but I would still think it's uncomfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Showing the big guns again, Dobra 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

24mm feels boring after 28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> 24mm feels boring after 28
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can always squeeze 26-28's on your 24's now. I used to laugh at all the Kav guys who did it... now I understand.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

26mil straps are really comfortable, that’s why I am a fan of the 47mil Panerais.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You can always squeeze 26-28's on your 24's now. I used to laugh at all the Kav guys who did it... now I understand.


Try to squeeze a Dobra 

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> 24mm feels boring after 28
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I felt so disappointed when I let my Acanthurus go..... 28mm is my favourite.

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

28mm is really a great feeling, the bigger the strap the better


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Try to squeeze a Dobra
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


It's not easy; but nothing worthwhile ever is:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

rcorreale said:


> Well if you're built like that it makes more sense but I would still think it's uncomfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nonsense! What could be more comfortable
than some bolts on your wrist all day?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> Nonsense! What could be more comfortable
> than some bolts on your wrist all day?


I guess you get used to it over time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Love bolts.....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## sooperxtool (Jan 12, 2019)

Just joined the club today! This thing is f-ing epic. Couldn't be happier


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

sooperxtool said:


> Just joined the club today! This thing is f-ing epic. Couldn't be happier
> 
> View attachment 13829839


Welcome aboard! And nice chunk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Actualy 28mm leather strap feels kind of cool
The rubber is not good..
Lucky me to make my own straps 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Actualy 28mm leather strap feels kind of cool
> The rubber is not good..
> Lucky me to make my own straps
> 
> ...


I know, right? I put the rubber one's on my VDB's for about an hour and take them off. One, it's too thin for the watches and, yeah, it annoyingly grips the wrist.


----------



## sooperxtool (Jan 12, 2019)

I have yet to put the rubber on. Is it really that bad?

Are we talking about watches still?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

sooperxtool said:


> I have yet to put the rubber on. Is it really that bad?
> 
> Are we talking about watches still?


Ha! Don't let them scare you off. I like the rubber. Depending on the day/temp etc. the rubber is thinner yes, but it cuts down on a bit of bulk. And it does grab the wrist a bit, but if your a bit sweaty (super hot in Aus atm) that's a good thing. In my opinion anyway.

Leather probably looks cooler. But I wouldn't wright off the rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Actualy 28mm leather strap feels kind of cool
> The rubber is not good..
> Lucky me to make my own straps
> 
> ...


That red looks amazing.

Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Guess it depends on the rubber, i got the waffle and not very cool, thin and too soft
But hey can't have it all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Guess it depends on the rubber, i got the waffle and not very cool, thin and too soft
> But hey can't have it all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Odd. I got the iso look-a-like I'm quite happy with it. It looks to be about 3mm thick. And has some big vents in it.

But your red strap looks killer.

Enjoy!









Apology for quick photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Whats that behind the Vdb? Im diggin the high glass

I jus did another red one this morning
, first one was too short










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Whats that behind the Vdb? Im diggin the high glass
> 
> I jus did another red one this morning
> , first one was too short
> ...


Wow. That's stunning. What a great hobby.

The one in the back is my new KAV. Graham played a massive role in helping me source it. I'll post some proper pics soon.

Massive thanks to USMC0321.

Godfather of oversized watches. The guy has patiently answered all of my inane questions for nearly 2 years now. Invaluable info for a guy like me that has to buy every single watch without ever seeing it in the flesh.

Cheers mate.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Yea i thought so, can't mistaken a Kev
I wishmyself someday to own one
Thumbs up for Graham, the Kev guru 

Congratulations on you new watch

P.s. i also buy my watches mostly without seeing them in person
Happy so far, no regrets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I can’t say I have no regrets. (I have sold a few) but that’s part of the fun. Every time I sell one I meet another friend in another part of the world. 

Have a great night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh yeah, my next one should be a steel kev
Got to save hard

Is that the new triggerfish that is available at their website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Ohhh yeah, my next one should be a steel kev
> Got to save hard
> 
> Is that the new triggerfish that is available at their website?
> ...


It's one of the early model ones. Made from 904L Rolex steel. I keep looking down at my wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> It's one of the early model ones. Made from 904L Rolex steel. I keep looking down at my wrist...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had that feeling too..... it's almost unreal.... enjoy you new Kav my friend, it suits you well.
Again cheap with pictures.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Crepas Loggerhead 
















*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Had a 9mm Walther PP back in the days.... after years of usage it had the same patina as your UBOAT..... Oh, good all days.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Had a 9mm Walther PP back in the days.... after years of usage it had the same patina as your UBOAT..... Oh, good all days.....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Did you have a bunch of scars from all the pinched hands/fingers that come with using a PPK, lol?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Did you have a bunch of scars from all the pinched hands/fingers that come with using a PPK, lol?



I pinched it once ....the skin area between the thumb and index finger. Still see the little scar ..... Yup small gun for big hands








Time to dive with my Zlatoust in Green Scottish sea 

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Nice to see so the VDB love in this thread! Think i'll have to pop mine on tomorrow. Thought i'd share my Tuna with its new strap, going to take some wearing to break it in!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DataDiver said:


> Nice to see so the VDB love in this thread! Think i'll have to pop mine on tomorrow. Thought i'd share my Tuna with its new strap, going to take some wearing to break it in!
> 
> View attachment 13836131


In this thread VDB stands for Very Dangerous Buy..... 
We welcome all watches bro!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Justsumguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I love my Momentum M50!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Just had to put it on today after seeing all the other VDBs in the thread haha


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DataDiver said:


> Just had to put it on today after seeing all the other VDBs in the thread haha
> 
> View attachment 13837701


And now my friend you need to post a Kav...... or at least to show on the thread the proof that you bought one and it's coming...
Great VDB! 
Yo G, is this the one from that airport terminal????????









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


OK, OK.......it's a HINT ......i can see that...... strap doesn't match the KAV....... 
Tic Tac...... il make a strap.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> OK, OK.......it's a HINT ......i can see that...... strap doesn't match the KAV.......
> Tic Tac...... il make a strap.....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


The blue on that dial is amazing. Better get some blue thread...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> OK, OK.......it's a HINT ......i can see that...... strap doesn't match the KAV.......
> Tic Tac...... il make a strap.....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


... ?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> The blue on that dial is amazing. Better get some blue thread...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, he's got it...









I've got a Isofrane that matches perfectly, which I wear when it goes in the ocean, but my wife then calls it "the Tiffany watch".


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ... ?


About the word hint.....








I'll make you a turquoise stitched strap..... it's serious

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190106/5
> .
> Cheers & Congrats - how do you like it ?


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Vdb 2014 on a definite fav & superComfy "Scarred Metal Theme" by thyConstantine ...
.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your wrist size? Fantastic pick up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> What's your wrist size? Fantastic pick up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!

A fraction under 7.25inch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't dive, but my Momentum M50 MKll is about as chunky as I have.


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Managed to get some nice shots of the carbon catching the sun. Sorry but i can never be bothered to change the dates on my automatics hahaha.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Turned this little guy into a daily knock-around; also added a lumed pip, 'cause that's just BS.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Turned this little guy into a daily knock-around; also added a lumed pip, 'cause that's just BS.


Too much free time bro..... pimping your watches...
You could use a trip to Middle East to keep you busy for a while... 
That watch...they come in men's size too? No offence but looks so small on your wrist... How about you switch to a Seimila or Bruno???

Have a great one G

And don't forget!



People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Too much free time bro..... pimping your watches...
> You could use a trip to Middle East to keep you busy for a while...
> That watch...they come in men's size too? No offence but looks so small on your wrist... How about you switch to a Seimila or Bruno???
> 
> ...


Have you guys seen this one? 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The guy has an Australian accent. So it can’t be either of you two...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> The guy has an Australian accent. So it can't be either of you two...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had that thing in the shopping cart so many times! I always look at my 55mm watches and bring out the ruler... "just a little bit bigger than this one..."!

I quickly close the browser window before I purchase it.

Yep... just checked on it; Gnomon's still got it!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I've had that thing in the shopping cart so many times! I always look at my 55mm watches and bring out the ruler... "just a little bit bigger than this one..."!
> 
> I quickly close the browser window before I purchase it.
> 
> Yep... just checked on it; Gnomon's still got it!


Eheh. Yeah. I saw it there earlier today. Straight away I thought of dobras colossal wrists. How does that dude make a hadall look normal.?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

you'd have to be Andre the Giant to pull that thing off


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlankton said:


> you'd have to be Andre the Giant to pull that thing off


Wonder if anyone can pull off a 70mm l2l.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Brass is not for everyone. However, I absolutely love the contrast between the dull looking case and the shiny blue sunray dial.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Eheh. Yeah. I saw it there earlier today. Straight away I thought of dobras colossal wrists. How does that dude make a hadall look normal.?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I probably wear that one..... if I'm not wrong it's the same size as my "four tourists " Zlatoust  and I find it very comfortable.
What I would not wear it's the "Time Machinist" Watches.....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> I probably wear that one..... if I'm not wrong it's the same size as my "four tourists " Zlatoust  and I find it very comfortable.
> *What I would not wear it's the "Time Machinist" Watches.....*


*..What?!...Have we found Dobra's limit?
...I would totally wear All of Cal's TIMEMACHINIST ("Medusa") pieces!

Enjoy some TIMEMACHINIST (MEDUSA)!:


Medusa said:



[HR][/HR] [HR][/HR] TIMEMACHINIST (TM) MARK II BRONZE

Prototype

Case- Naval Bronze
54mm dia
22mm tall (25mm overall)
338grams
37mm or 24mm locking, quick release strap




























TIMEMACHINIST MARK III, IV and V









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Timemachinist-Watches/263424890386620?sk=wall

Click to expand...

Link to Timemachinist thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/timemachinist-mark-ii-bronze-632122.html

:think: Hmmm Maybe? :-x
"People with beards are just people who apparently need to shave their beards.."*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*& Hey!, I just caught me a "VIPERFISH"









*Link to a NFW VIPERFISH opinion Thread: (See Cal's opinions & pics on page 3) it's the clincher on why I picked this piece up!:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/opinions-nfw-viperfish-watches-luminox-brand-605094.html*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> What I would not wear it's the "Time Machinist" Watches....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, but better


You would love yourself some Timemachinist:









Stealthy, blacked out model:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You would love yourself some Timemachinist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find them way too big..... who knows???? Maybe.....
Looks good on your wrist!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *..What?!...Have we found Dobra's limit?
> ...I would totally wear All of Cal's TIMEMACHINIST ("Medusa") pieces!
> 
> Enjoy some TIMEMACHINIST (MEDUSA)!:
> ...


As you can see.... it's enough room for a Time Machinist on THE wrist
No shave! Did you talk to my wife?????????









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> As you can see.... it's enough room for a Time Machinist on THE wrist
> No shave! Did you talk to my wife?????????
> 
> 
> ...


*Ha!..Oh boy, You can certainly wear the largest Watch out there & that Kav looks perfect on your wrist! I can only imagine your parents when you were growing up watching over you, asking when is he gonna stop growing! ...& keep your beard, I didn't talk to your wife, (& I wouldn't dare!) 
Enjoy :-!

Beard Poem by George Carlin (Class Clown 1972)
Here's my beard.
Ain't it wierd?
Don't be sceered,
Just a beard.

NFW VIPERFISH 







*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> No shave! Did you talk to my wife?????????


I wouldn't rat you out, dude. I always kicked all sorts of ass when I used you on Streetfighter:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> I wouldn't rat you out, dude. I always kicked all sorts of ass when I used you on Streetfighter:


*Dobra should immediately change his avatar profile pic to this!*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Dobra should immediately change his avatar profile pic to this!*


Done!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Too much free time bro..... pimping your watches...
> That watch...they come in men's size too? No offence but looks so small on your wrist... How about you switch to a Seimila or Bruno???


You know what?... when you're right, you're right. And you're right... all the enforced peacetime has gotten to me.

I apologize to everyone for my tiny Kalmar 10mi post... I'm embarrassed...

I had the Bruno with me still, so I hydrated, did some pushups, and re-evaluated my life choices.

Thanks for the correction, Dobra... true friend to call me out on the F¥#%-ery.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You know what?... when you're right, you're right. And you're right... all the enforced peacetime has gotten to me.
> 
> I apologize to everyone for my tiny Kalmar 10mi post... I'm embarrassed...
> 
> ...


I thought I lost you bro......









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I always look forward to seeing what you maniacs got upto while I was asleep.

You haven't disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I always look forward to seeing what you maniacs got upto while I was asleep.
> 
> You haven't disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Typical Air Force... sits around drinking while watching some Russian dude, with no shirt, tear up their base.

Just sayin'


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *Ha!..Oh boy, You can certainly wear the largest Watch out there & that Kav looks perfect on your wrist! I can only imagine your parents when you were growing up watching over you, asking when is he gonna stop growing! ...& keep your beard, I didn't talk to your wife, (& I wouldn't dare!)
> Enjoy :-!
> 
> Beard Poem by George Carlin (Class Clown 1972)
> ...


Iv seen these before. I didn't realise they were that hefty. Looks like a nice bracelet too. Good pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*We do have more fun in the Bronze & Chunky threads, no matter what we look like or who we are!..

Bronze & Chunky Threads -VS- Stainless Threads








(Excludes Cigar threads etc)*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> I wouldn't rat you out, dude. I always kicked all sorts of ass when I used you on Streetfighter:


When i thought i couldn't laugh more in here))
Nice one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> When i thought i couldn't laugh more in here))
> Nice one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if Dobra has that big manly chunk of chest hair???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Better post a watch... it's getting strange in here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

This is how i go to work now


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> This is how i go to work now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my... got kinda the Bulgarian version of 'Falling Down' going on.

Love that watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Think I might have found the limit for my wrist size!! 52mil.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Very tough looking watch. What’s the lug 2 lug, it seems to fit you without issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Right on the edges there 50mil L2L though as the case is quite lug-less









No doubt about it the Germans do like a big watch!! Must be Arnold's influence eh.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> This is how i go to work now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bulgarian Lunch box....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Better post a watch... it's getting strange in here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's getting stranger with your picture..... Bro, you didn't put an Italian strap on the German Kaventsmann, did you??????









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Cave Dweller (STP1-11)


















Here it's Currently -8 Fahrenheit (-31F WindChill)








*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

UPPER left, and right DOWN ;-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> It's getting stranger with your picture..... Bro, you didn't put an Italian strap on the German Kaventsmann, did you??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you're in the waiting room... finally going through with it. Good for you; takes guts. We support you...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I see you're in the waiting room... finally going through with it. Good for you; takes guts. We support you...


I went to get help..... My Psychiatrist is into watch collection too..... Damn.... I'm screwed.....
Thanks for your support anyway.... I just sent you his business card.... he needs some advice regarding a Kav....

Thanks........

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I went to get help..... My Psychiatrist is into watch collection to..... Damn.... I'm screwed.....
> Thanks for your support anyway.... I just sent you his business card.... he needs some advice regarding a Kav....
> 
> Thanks........
> ...


You were doomed from the start... sorry man; I sent him a Triggerfish the day before you got there.

Yes... that's right... he was only interested in getting closer to you for your straps...

Sorry.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Besides, what are you doing? We have the rapist here now..

Oh, sorry... therapist 

(touchy space bar)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Besides, what are you doing? We have the rapist here now..
> 
> Oh, sorry... therapist
> 
> (touchy space bar)


G, cut the jokes bro.....
I'm warning you, what you are going to see beats every watch we saw.....my opinion only.... 









Oh my God..... I should book another appointment at the rapist......
Sorry bro....... therapist.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> G, cut the jokes bro.....
> I'm warning you, what you are going to see beats every watch we saw.....my opinion only....
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes... I know. He's been working on a Hadal II with a bezel for me for awhile now.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh yes... I know. He's been working on a Hadal II with a bezel for me for awhile now.


Will you trade it???????? Against my Hadal ll with a bezel???????










People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The FatBoy today


----------



## flatbows (Apr 27, 2014)

blueradish said:


>


Who makes that thick yellow beauty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

flatbows said:


> Who makes that thick yellow beauty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's by a Dutch company called Stuckx Watches. This one is called "The Rock".

Cheers


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> It's getting stranger with your picture..... Bro, you didn't put an Italian strap on the German Kaventsmann, did you??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. That's my GA strap... there is a massive strap shortage in Australia. It's crippling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> The FatBoy today


Wow. Where did you get the stegosaurus skin for that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yup. That's my GA strap... there is a massive strap shortage in Australia. It's crippling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry..... I let UN know about the crisis..... they send some help..... Beaver tails and Maple Syrup 

Tomorrow afternoon is Acanthurus day!!!!!!!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Don't worry..... I let UN know about the crisis..... they send some help..... Beaver tails and Maple Syrup
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon is Acanthurus day!!!!!!!
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


How do you and your sirop plan to celebrate this auspicious day?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> How do you and your sirop plan to celebrate this auspicious day?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Photo session..... and posting tons of pictures...... Hope you guys don't mind.
It's a big day for my two Kaventsmann watches, they're going to meet at Dobra mansion...

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. Where did you get the stegosaurus skin for that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In a magical but dangerous land called... Florida.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Photo session..... and posting tons of pictures...... Hope you guys don't mind.
> It's a big day for my two Kaventsmann watches, they're going to meet at Dobra mansion...
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Pssst...Ummm... hey... uh... they've met... again, sorry:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Pssst...Ummm... hey... uh... they've met... again, sorry:


This picture gives me goosebumps.....
G, i know its too much but IF you love our respected members of this wonderful thread (guys, it's a way to put some pressure....), would you be able to take one more picture (when you'll find some time) with the Kaven's Family ???? 
It'll mean a lot for us...... well, for me at least.
I thank you in behalf of all members....

Yours truly.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Veneto by FonderiaNavale on Hannibal Bund by thyConstantine ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry Dobra. It's still wearing Italian leather, for another week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Italian on French-Romanian Leather


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Italian on French-Romanian Leather


Correction.....
Italian watch with Swiss movement on Hungarian AK47 Sling Leather, made by French Canadian of Romanian origin, strap maker .....
Bro, please tell me it makes sense..... I won't edit it ....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Correction.....
> Italian watch with Swiss movement on Hungarian AK47 Sling Leather, made by French Canadian of Romanian origin, strap maker .....
> Bro, please tell me it makes sense..... I won't edit it ....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, but far superior


Yeah, that math checks out.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

What the......????









Have a great one guys!
Because I have!!!!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Italian on French-Romanian Leather


you wouldn't happen to have gotten this one originally on rubber and couldn't care less about it, would you..?


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Sheesh. The amount of awesome watches in awesome photos in the last few pages is almost unbearable. I can't stop drooling.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Kudos to @garydusa for inspiring me to get this chunky Pontvs. Lucky me, this model is currently sold out.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Rebel beauty this rare Coppery / Brownish 2013 GMT by Vdb on a vintage dedicated-style bund by #thyConstantine ... &#55357;&#56396;
.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Rebel beauty this rare Coppery / Brownish 2013 GMT by Vdb on a vintage dedicated-style bund by #thyConstantine ... 👌
.
View attachment 13856433

View attachment 13856435

View attachment 13856437

View attachment 13856439


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

My chunky diver brass/bronze collection.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very impressive, why haven’t we seen you on the “My bronze diver addiction” thread??

You quite clearly are!!


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back to leather for the VDB.










Guess I need to start my 28mm strap collection...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Back to leather for the VDB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually I'm not into shiny watches....a lot of discomfort.... due to scratches, dings, etc., but this one is AMAZING!
Yeah, start your new 28mm collection.... you need some 28mm beaver tail...

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Iv never owned a polished watch either. And to be truthful I probably wouldn't have bought this one if it wasn't so close to me (geographically) but I'm glad I did. It has also opened my eyes to bigger watches. It's a lot of fun to wear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *& Hey!, I just caught me a "VIPERFISH"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Don't know how I missed that one, Gary! That's a great looking watch. I've often contemplated the Viperfish, but it just didn't look like that on the wrist in my mind. Have to rethink it.

Dug this one out:








*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't know how I missed that one, Gary! That's a great looking watch. I've often contemplated the Viperfish, but it just didn't look like that on the wrist in my mind. Have to rethink it.
> 
> Dug this one out:


Thanks! NFW: Not For Wimps! This is a heavy puppy, like a Saint Bernard puppy heavy, but Couldn't pass it up, after seeing a few in the sales threads lately and reading deep in the archives Cal's (Medusa) postings about them. Been wearing it a couple hours a day almost everyday for the last week, which is pretty good with more than half a dozen new ones lately, almost nothing from earlier in 2018 is getting worn at all.

Could imagine an insane Bronze ViperFish if George Fox was listening....(but don't know how that'd look without the bracelet).


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Been sporting this just acquired Sweet A1 Eta. Think It's my 4th or 5th over the years...
















*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh i like polish steel
47 mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead on Damascus..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


That one looks like a real work horse. All business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Off to swimming lessons with my daughter. Better strap on a diver...

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bendodds360 said:


> That one looks like a real work horse. All business.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the heck is it?!?!

@robotazky


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> What the heck is it?!?!
> 
> @robotazky


New model kaventsmann triggerfish. Bronze. Unless I'm mistaken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bendodds360 said:


> New model kaventsmann triggerfish. Bronze. Unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been years since I heard that name. Thanks.

@robotazky


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> New model kaventsmann triggerfish. Bronze. Unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, very bare bones Trigger. He must have liked the design because it was turned into a series right after. This one's the first and is my 'hard use' Trigger.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

There’s a lot to like. 

No nonsense. Hard wearing bronze. and I dare say the more you throw at it the better it looks. Plus a lifetime warranty... 

my only issue is, I don’t have one, yet....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> There's a lot to like.
> 
> No nonsense. Hard wearing bronze. and I dare say the more you throw at it the better it looks. Plus a lifetime warranty...
> 
> ...


Yet...?
You didn't..... did you????? One more Ben???
Bro I have to start selling planes parts..... I want an other one too....
Anyone wants a landing gear??? A flap.......??? A few rivets....??????
Have a great one guys!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>











Hey G...... here's the one for men's .
Don't pay attention..... I'm being a jerk.....yours is "cute" too.....
OK, time to go to sleep.....Have a great one!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hey G...... here's the one for men's .
> Don't pay attention..... I'm being a jerk.....yours is "cute" too.....
> OK, time to go to sleep.....Have a great one!
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with more testosterone


Yeah, but my strap's better.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Yet...?
> You didn't..... did you????? One more Ben???
> Bro I have to start selling planes parts..... I want an other one too....
> Anyone wants a landing gear??? A flap.......??? A few rivets....??????
> ...


Will trade an Aileron (inboard) and Vertical Stabilizer for an Immelmann. Gonna need the Slats and Spoiler for a Triggerfish.

... throw in an ADF Antenna and an APU Bleed Valve; you've got yourself a bronze Bruno.

Is that white glove service, or do I have to assemble myself?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, but my strap's better.












People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Will trade an Aileron (inboard) and Vertical Stabilizer for an Immelmann. Gonna need the Slats and Spoiler for a Triggerfish.
> 
> ... throw in an ADF Antenna and an APU Bleed Valve; you've got yourself a bronze Bruno.
> 
> Is that white glove service, or do I have to assemble myself?



I'll trade you the inboard aileron...... 
Have a great one my friends!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slim watch, chunky crown


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Slim watch, chunky crown


Wonderful! 
You have that unique patina on almost all you Bronze watches.... Still hiding the secret.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

The VDB 2019 serial watches are on pre-order now:

https://www.vintage-vdb.com/blog/?post=957


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

My chunky watches.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ladit said:


> The VDB 2019 serial watches are on pre-order now:
> 
> https://www.vintage-vdb.com/blog/?post=957


What do you think of it? To me it looks a bit bland. Hard to tell without more pictures I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> What do you think of it? To me it looks a bit bland. Hard to tell without more pictures I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even a picture of the real watch.... it's the computer design..... it kinda sucks for a company like VDB not to show what you're going to buy....show me the real deal so I can see where my money will go....
See Kaventsmann..... they always show you the real deal.... simple pictures no filters added so there's no surprises when you receive the watch...

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Custom seiko with some thick saphire.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Not even a picture of the real watch.... it's the computer design..... it kinda sucks for a company like VDB not to show what you're going to buy....show me the real deal so I can see where my money will go....
> See Kaventsmann..... they always show you the real deal.... simple pictures no filters added so there's no surprises when you receive the watch...
> 
> ]
> ...


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Chunky Nethuns #7 collection. I like the black one. Don't know why I bought the other one too...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Back at work


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Back at work


Right where you belong.... enough smoking cigars next to your pool. Stay safe!
Did you took more than 1 watch with you???

P.S.
I'm kind of jealous..... all that snow....
Have a great one!









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks like a normal Seiko Turtle.









Then you look at it from the side and see that custom high dome crystal. Just got the crystal today and installed it. Dayum I'm loving it!!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

New to me, Helson Turtle.
I was surprised by how compact this watch is compared to how the specs read.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Back at work


Man, that looks a lot different to my work... I spent the day breaking bricks. Look after yourself!










Better throw that in to stay on topic.

Have a great weekend friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Didn’t know they still had penal colonies in Oz???


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Man, that looks a lot different to my work... I spent the day breaking bricks. Look after yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, pretty bad a$$ looking watches. Can share some more info about them?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

countingseconds said:


> Wow, pretty bad a$$ looking watches. Can share some more info about them?


I'll start.... they're expensive and very Desirable!
. I'll leave the rest to Ben...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

This one is for altitude diving....My trusty SnowPass Swatch...
Next week it'll be my Kav....
Have a great one guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Wow, pretty bad a$$ looking watches. Can share some more info about them?


Left; vintage vdb 2014 polished. From memory it's a 49mm case.

Right; kaventsmann triggerfish 904L blasted finish. 46mm. This one wears huge.

Scroll up through the thread. There should be more pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hammy 1000M

LM-7 1000M

MTM titanium 1000M

Sottomarino Automatico 1000M


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Right where you belong.... enough smoking cigars next to your pool. Stay safe!
> Did you took more than 1 watch with you???


I brought this one...









Well... and a couple few more 









You should see the cigar briefcase...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Didn't know they still had penal colonies in Oz???


Somehow I glossed past that one mate, well played

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I brought this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, you have serious issues..... Well, I guess you already know...
Oh, I'd like to see the cigar briefcase but I guess it won't fit in one picture 
Have a great one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tag Aquaracer Ceramic 300M

Omega Liquid metal 600M

Timex depth meter 200M w/ temp

NFW 300M chrono Viperfish


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Heaviest work watch; original 12,000


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... couple quickies - unique piece by Immelmann , cool job ! , good week ahead ...
.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

SOme chunkier than others ,  , Panerai Flavors on thyConstantine flavors , good week 
.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The dial on this one is amazing. It changes appearance depending on light and reflections.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Where are all the Marinemasters at


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> The dial on this one is amazing. It changes appearance depending on light and reflections.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correction my friend...... The watch itself is Amazing.... the dial is Amazing-er. What I like most about it is you can see the lume was laid down by hand.... That's a piece of art, not a watch...
Enjoy it my friend and..... do something about that strap...
Just teasing....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Haha... man, it’s the best I can do at this point. The mail man is avoiding me for some reason. 

I also love the hand made touches. It really is an engineered work of art. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Also. I saw your web page. Nice work mate! #DobraStraps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

riceknight said:


> Where are all the Marinemasters at


Here's one


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Have a great evening/day my chunky lovers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh boy...... I LOVE that crown...... I think is the biggest I've ever seen.
> 
> Here's my chunk for today..... His chunkyness, King Hadal the second


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

You're killing me bro...... 
Please post something ugly...... PLEASE!!!!!!!!

Note!
You know my wife hates you, right?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

I just caught myself on the Kaventsmann checkout page with a Triggerfish 3 in the cart. I have no idea how I got there! Only the wrong VAT calculation held me back haha


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

PAMster said:


> I just caught myself on the Kaventsmann checkout page with a Triggerfish 3 in the cart. I have no idea how I got there! Only the wrong VAT calculation held me back haha


Chicken.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

PAMster said:


> I just caught myself on the Kaventsmann checkout page with a Triggerfish 3 in the cart. I have no idea how I got there! Only the wrong VAT calculation held me back haha


Don't be ashamed. We have all been there. If only there was a bronze offering...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> You're killing me bro......
> Please post something ugly...... PLEASE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Note!
> ...


He's really making it hard for us bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You're killing me bro......
> Please post something ugly...... PLEASE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Note!
> ...


I have that effect on women who have husbands that like watches. Sorry... It gets worse when I work and travel; more watches inevitably get added.

Our days are a little off-sync... I've already moved on to this one; it's pretty ugly:










Wouldn't worry too much about any Kaventsmann web-carts... he still appears to be off the grid and hasn't responded to anyone yet. I'll be that way next week and will stop in.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Maybe not so chunky compared to others here (as its not very thick) ....but this Destro Piranha now has the chunkiest of bracelets- a 5mm thick Spinnaker SP-MESH22-01 Milanese Mesh.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I have that effect on women who have husbands that like watches. Sorry... It gets worse when I work and travel; more watches inevitably get added.
> 
> Our days are a little off-sync... I've already moved on to this one; it's pretty ugly:
> 
> ...


Your stopping in at the workshop? That's like the golden ticket for big watch guys! Tell him we all said hi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Maybe not so chunky compared to others here (as its not very thick) ....but this Destro Piranha now has the chunkiest of bracelets- a 5mm thick Spinnaker SP-MESH22-01 Milanese Mesh.


Great choice on that one. Perfect match for the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I have that effect on women who have husbands that like watches. Sorry... It gets worse when I work and travel; more watches inevitably get added.
> 
> Our days are a little off-sync... I've already moved on to this one; it's pretty ugly:
> 
> ...


And while you're there buy yourself a Mercedes...... G Klasse. Buy it black to match your "pretty ugly" Bruno 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> And while you're there buy yourself a Mercedes...... G Klasse. Buy it black to match your "pretty ugly" Bruno
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know what city he is going to be in now, so you can find out what Airport. Then, you just need to start checking rubbish bins for some new watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> And while you're there buy yourself a Mercedes...... G Klasse. Buy it black to match your "pretty ugly" Bruno
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummmm... awkward... wife's gonna have that covered, lol.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ummmm... awkward... wife's gonna have that covered, lol.



Just tell me your joking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette M.P.P. Kara*


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not so chunky in this company!! But at 47mil not for the feint wristed either.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Ummmm... awkward... wife's gonna have that covered, lol.


Oh the G-Klasse, the offer from Mercedes for all the poor guys that couldn't afford an UNIMOG. ;-)

Just kidding, nice car.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ladit said:


> Oh the G-Klasse, the offer from Mercedes for all the poor guys that couldn't afford an UNIMOG. ;-)
> 
> Just kidding, nice car.


I wouldn't know... I've never been behind the wheel of it; again, part of the wife's collection. I really couldn't roll into work with that one, I'd never hear the end of it.

The only approved 4WD around here is a Defender or anything made by AM General. I tend to stick to the supercar genre to avoid the whole debate. The most I hear about the R8 is that it's "stupid"... it's usually left at that.

Strapped this one on the wrist for a long day:


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

New in the family


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I wouldn't know... I've never been behind the wheel of it; again, part of the wife's collection. I really couldn't roll into work with that one, I'd never hear the end of it.
> 
> The only approved 4WD around here is a Defender or anything made by AM General. I tend to stick to the supercar genre to avoid the whole debate. The most I hear about the R8 is that it's "stupid"... it's usually left at that.
> 
> Strapped this one on the wrist for a long day:


OK, so your wife should wear the dark Nero.... for your R8 I'd recommend an Apple Watch.. I think I've seen one on your wrist before, only that you have transformed it in a mean Apple Watch.
P.S. Do you really fit in that car?????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> OK, so your wife should wear the dark Nero.... for your R8 I'd recommend an Apple Watch.. I think I've seen one on your wrist before, only that you have transformed it in a mean Apple Watch.
> P.S. Do you really fit in that car?????????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C'mon man, I married a Kaventsmann girl (even if she doesn't wear them... I guess ownership is half the battle).

The R8 is an Apple Watch car?? That's it; I called home and told her to sell/trade it immediately.

Damn dude... that's it; I'm sending a Kaventsmann your way and addressing it to the Mrs.

#couchlife

Here's today's watch


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> C'mon man, I married a Kaventsmann girl (even if she doesn't wear them... I guess ownership is half the battle).
> 
> The R8 is an Apple Watch car?? That's it; I called home and told her to sell/trade it immediately.
> 
> ...


***** Christ...... Did she even asked for one???? Bro, I think we're truly related, My wife she has a DECENT watch collection and she never asked for one
You never answered..... do you fit in that Apple R8????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> ***** Christ...... Did she even asked for one???? Bro, I think we're truly related, My wife she has a DECENT watch collection and she never asked for one
> You never answered..... do you fit in that Apple R8????
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't. Happy? That's why I got the convertible.










And... no, she didn't ask for any watches, lol.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

At 45.5mm probably just entry-level chunky.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

For mother Russia!








I'm not even Russian but it surely sounds great when you say it wit an Russian accent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> For mother Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These babies are super bad with history built in!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

does this count as chunky?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

It's been a while....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Last night:









This morning:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah baby!!!!!
Me and my pal, King Hadal we took a dive..... in the snow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's my Seiko Sumo ... it's the chunkiest watch I own:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>












Now, that's a nice pair!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

this is not my watch, owner is 62kurt, but I was overwhelmed and wanted to share, 2.62 cm is the height

source: https://uhrforum.de/threads/zeigt-her-eure-diver.22062/page-1034#post-4503810

























:-!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Yeah baby!!!!!
> Me and my pal, King Hadal we took a dive..... in the snow
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice day! Sunny and thirty in Sydney today 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage VDB on my first ever Dobra Strap! Wow. Fantastic piece of leather. I had no idea something this chunky could wear so comfortably. Real craftsmanship.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chunk of Damascus steel..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big slab of polished steel on a stunning 28mm Dobra strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Tungsten bucking bar 1...... Russian Zlatoust Diver.....0









It hurts when you make your first damage on a loved watch.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I feel you man, that watch grown on me
Like it so much ordered second one
Better go to work with the fake on 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Boldr Odyssey on chunky bracelet









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Hexa 500m


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome Hexa, I love that dial.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


Thats a sick watch! What brand or watch is that?


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

Whoa some of these are huge! The thick crystals look like Bubbles glasses


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Ty Ku said:


> Thats a sick watch! What brand or watch is that?


WCT 1000. It's a sterile version of the Kobold, same case.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ty Ku said:


> Thats a sick watch! What brand or watch is that?


As Mlankton said, WCT Diver. Upgraded version of my Kobold Seals, IMO. It's also getting ready to go on the chopping block, along with everything else.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> As Mlankton said, WCT Diver. Upgraded version of my Kobold Seals, IMO. It's also getting ready to go on the chopping block, along with *everything* else.


Time for some Danny Ocean type shenanigans.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice to come home to a new Dobra for the Tresor


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice to come home to a new Dobra for the Tresor


Beautiful strap. The guy is a wizard with leather. I love the detail in that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SRP637

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> As Mlankton said, WCT Diver. Upgraded version of my Kobold Seals, IMO. It's also getting ready to go on the chopping block, along with everything else.


Wo wo wo... how did I miss this... take a seat, light a cigar, consider your options...

Don't do anything rash...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wo wo wo... how did I miss this... take a seat, light a cigar, consider your options...
> 
> Don't do anything rash...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup...... you always have opinions G...... Grinder, Sawzall and Chainsaw....
The quantity of watches that you have..... you'll going to have a lot of fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

The big one.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

The big one.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Chunky Dive Watches Show Yours! OK..ENZO Again*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hard to find a reason to swap watches... have a great weekend gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Hard to find a reason to swap watches... have a great weekend gents!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I know that feeling too..... it'll be easier to swaps a strap......

Just teasing.....
Have a great one guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


*That's a Great Piece Luis!!* :-!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS No.7 (on "DIRK")



























*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *That's a Great Piece Luis!!* :-!


Thanks a lot brother. It's on canvas today.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *NETHUNS No.7 (on "DIRK")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love to get your thoughts on the polished case once you have worn it for a bit. I'm loving mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

When your chunky Main **** photobombs your chunky dive watch photoshoot.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45 on comfy Suede by Zeppelin


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Victorinox Inox Pro









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Titanium Deep 2500m


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Endeavour on the bracelet...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's HOT!!! Is there any lume on the numerals?

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Seiko MM 1000 "Darth Tuna".


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> That's HOT!!! Is there any lume on the numerals?
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite Kav... no lume on the dial... just 904l steel.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I love the polish on this one.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> My favorite Kav... no lume on the dial... just 904l steel.


That's a stunner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Went with a chunk of bronze today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Medusa said:


> Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited


Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


>


I don't recognize what's the top one... can you please help!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Michael 808 said:


>


Watizdat!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Gone but not forgotten:


The last one is chunky...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

ffritz said:


> I agreed with Viljo not to disclose the price, but let's just say that I usually hang out in the affordable watches forum (f71) and this watch makes no exception. ;-)
> 
> However, every hand engraving job is unique and the price depends a lot on how much you want to have done and how much preparation the engraver must spend on the sketches, the design, etc. If you are interested in a project, just write your ideas in a PM to vilts. I'm sure he will be happy to answer! Here are some more references of his work:
> 
> ...


How do we get in contact with Vilts ?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

One I Just never wear


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bbalaban said:


> Here's mine...


Esti român?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Esti român?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Să trăiți !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My chunk for today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Să trăiți !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Să trăiți că ne trebuiți! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wow. Is that the evo offshore? Iv been looking at one that norm has for sale for months... does the bezel move? Beautiful watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Great one! It's a Trigger?
My eyes tell me that the screws don't meet the flushness requirements for air dynamics purposes.... we should have that checked...
BAPS 151-029

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Great one! It's a Trigger?
> My eyes tell me that the screws don't meet the flushness requirements for air dynamics purposes.... we should have that checked...
> BAPS 151-029
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha!! We have the same eye... that bothers the dogsh!t out of me too. Just being lazy, will fix it later.

Yeah, Ben... Offshore with a turning bezel. Adds a little chunk to the standard Trigger. I'll do a side-by-side with my standard green Triggers later on.

Just working through what's a keeper and what's not.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Cheers! I wouldn’t have picked the green dial, but yours is killer. I think I like it more than the bronze dial that norm has. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Cheers! I wouldn't have picked the green dial, but yours is killer. I think I like it more than the bronze dial that norm has.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I would take it in Pink too....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

49mm VDB on one of dobras stunning chunky straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> Cheers! I wouldn't have picked the green dial, but yours is killer. I think I like it more than the bronze dial that norm has.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who is this Norm and where does he have a bronze Kav for sale?!?!?

Take my mun-nay!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Petram said:


> View attachment 12980943


Hi, nice piece, where could I buy one, ?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> Hi, nice piece, where could I buy one, ?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might want to keep reading through the thread on that one...! Do a quick search on WUS for the screen name.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Might want to keep reading through the thread on that one...! Do a quick search on WUS for the screen name.


Don't worry, I'll «.educate.» the guy.... he's a fellow Romanian....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Don't worry, I'll «.educate.» the guy.... he's a fellow Romanian....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That explains it! Damn, 19 million people and you've recruited half of them on here.

You should run for office. It's literally like there's Saint Andrew and Dobra, side by side (you've got better watches, dress cooler, and probably bench more).

I can just see Henrik rubbing his hands together over there, warming up the lathe and PayPal account.

Love the designs... hate the process. Yeah, you hear me, Petram.


----------



## docdoowop (Nov 25, 2006)

sticky said:


> To my way of thinking the Helson SD is the chunkiest of the chunky.
> 
> View attachment 6431794


no, this wins every time


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> That explains it! Damn, 19 million people and you've recruited half of them on here.
> 
> You should run for office. It's literally like there's Saint Andrew and Dobra, side by side (you've got better watches, dress cooler, and probably bench more).
> 
> ...


Ha,
I recruit only the best.... 19 millions??? When I left Romania were more than that, well I guess they just FOLLOWED THEIR LEADER
Oh I bench even more than St. Peter
Yup Petram's are cool watches but Henrik is allergic to Post Offices.... Wonder if he needs an EpiPen...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Warning!!! What you are about to see it's called ART...
Pictures made by my friend Stephen Tuffatore!
Not my Hadal.....it's his....
Enjoy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I really like the first pic. Also. How many of your friends have hadal’s?

Have a good one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I really like the first pic. Also. How many of your friends have hadal's?
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only 2.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Warning!!! What you are about to see it's called ART...
> Pictures made by my friend Stephen Tuffatore!
> Not my Hadal.....it's his....
> Enjoy!
> ...


Better be careful some sea water doesn't splash on that wimpy thing and then get fogged up inside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Better be careful some sea water doesn't splash on that wimpy thing and then get fogged up inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Best joke ever......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*The Chunky Choice for that "Grab-n-Go" time of the day..
..& readied the date for tomorrow's March 1st

























*_


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> _*The Chunky Choice for that "Grab-n-Go" time of the day..
> ..& readied the date for tomorrow's March 1st
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on the mesh! Really makes the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerNY (Jan 9, 2019)

I used to think my GSAR was chunky .... then I found this thread.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

rangerNY said:


> I used to think my GSAR was chunky .... then I found this thread.


Watch life begins at 25mm high!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Warning!!! What you are about to see it's called ART...
> Pictures made by my friend Stephen Tuffatore!
> Not my Hadal.....it's his....
> Enjoy!
> ...


Hmmm... someone dropped their Hadal.

.... it's like the end of Planet of the Apes.

I don't get it... wait... no... explain it again.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Hmmm... someone dropped their Hadal.
> 
> .... it's like the end of Planet of the Apes.
> 
> I don't get it... wait... no... explain it again.


I think the apes may have given him the skull...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This isn't art. But it is taken in front of some art I bought in a temple in japan.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> SD45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic. And the blue black combo is a winner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Check out this big bad 9.7 oz M2K mofo:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Fresh from a service, AP..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

This is why I love this forum- discovering new beasts


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

Crepas is an awesome choice- congrats


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

the Chameleon of chunk. me likey.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> This isn't art. But it is taken in front of some art I bought in a temple in japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bensky...... Wonderful picture bro!
See you hide the Italian "tricolore".... I'm an inspector, I see everything 
Have a great weekend Ben and all of you Watch freaks brothers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

ehansen said:


> Citizen Aqualand JV0010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

bobamarkfett said:


> Davosa ternos chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know, i have bills to pay and I should close the browser right now.


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12923515


The sign of life center post indicator is very cool on these watches


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's my first chunky monkey:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Here's my first chunky monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the message on the dial...... Me ne frego......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Da-Yum!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Orange straps were invented for the Autozilla 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


that is a timeless classic piece. trends come and go but that style will last- nice choice


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

perfectly legit reason (as if we need another) to procure your next chunky diver.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd say this one makes the cut.


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

eyeseem said:


> Vdb 2017 Polished on thyConstantine
> View attachment 13538093


Sublime and mesmorizing...... I can stare at that watch for an hour.


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Lazy sundays...
> 
> My perfect weekend watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you have there, my watch collecting friend, is a classic shape- deep dish, restrained lugs, and quiet crown. The shape is a classic as it subliminally evokes ancient forms. Trends come and go, but this watch and some like it are tethered to antiquity.


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

blueradish said:


>


What you have there, my watch collecting friend, is a classic shape- deep dish, restrained lugs, and quiet crown. The shape is a classic as it subliminally evokes ancient forms. Trends come and go, but this watch and some like it are tethered to antiquity.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Diving..... in snow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Croatan128 said:


> that is a timeless classic piece. trends come and go but that style will last- nice choice


... okay


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fozzaru, that's for you brother.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ... okay


Chill bro, chill.......bad example for me....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Fozzaru, that's for you brother.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mean, mean case of love... strapped around by an obvious force of attraction...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Croatan128 said:


> What you have there, my watch collecting friend, is a classic shape- deep dish, restrained lugs, and quiet crown. The shape is a classic as it subliminally evokes ancient forms. Trends come and go, but this watch and some like it are tethered to antiquity.


All this talk of deep-dish... now I want a pizza.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

VDB on one of dobras elite straps.

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> All this talk of deep-dish... now I want a pizza.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes me want to burn a thesaurus.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm still working on the mandatory tan so I can wear this combo:


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

Quote Originally Posted by Croatan128 View Post
What you have there, my watch collecting friend, is a classic shape- deep dish, restrained lugs, and quiet crown. The shape is a classic as it subliminally evokes ancient forms. Trends come and go, but this watch and some like it are tethered to antiquity.


All this talk of deep-dish... now I want a pizza. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





or perhaps a vegemite sandwich ?


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Croatan128 said:


> that is a timeless classic piece. trends come and go but that style will last- nice choice


What a beautiful watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Graham,

Can you post more pics of that polished Kav? I think a brushed or polished Kav is where it’s at for me.

Thanks in advance,
Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Graham,
> 
> Can you post more pics of that polished Kav? I think a brushed or polished Kav is where it's at for me.
> 
> ...


I've got a few polished ones... I'll post some pics of them when I'm back at my office, where they live.

Here's the one and only Fatboy for tonight:


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

This one is thick and large but not hefty because it is titanium.









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I've got a few polished ones... I'll post some pics of them when I'm back at my office, where they live.
> 
> Here's the one and only Fatboy for tonight:


They didn't really go out on a limb naming that one...

What a beast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GG Vanguard, chunky buckle too.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> I've got a few polished ones... I'll post some pics of them when I'm back at my office, where they live.
> 
> Here's the one and only Fatboy for tonight:


Hi Fatboy, you tick all my senses...and tock... and tick... and tock...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> GG Vanguard, chunky buckle too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... instant lust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fozzaru said:


> Hi Fatboy, you tick all my senses...and tock... and tick... and tock...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tic tac. Tic tac.

I think you have an admirer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi Toscana on Cognac Shark leather


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Figured this was the right place to ask... anyone have a link to where I can buy 28mm buckles from? Ideally blasted steel finish. 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Figured this was the right place to ask... anyone have a link to where I can buy 28mm buckles from? Ideally blasted steel finish.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM'd you.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh, wearing the chunkier sub tonight...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Leviathan


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

You all are making me want to pick a gigantic ridiculous(ly awesome) watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ride A Bike.


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> SD45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're making me think about getting a Helson....


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Warning!!! What you are about to see it's called ART...
> Pictures made by my friend Stephen Tuffatore!
> Not my Hadal.....it's his....
> Enjoy!
> ...


Damn! That is a hardcore watch lol


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 13958153
> 
> 
> View attachment 13958155


Wow, what a beast!

Probably you wont agree, but I think this is chunky as well:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Somemchunky goodness for a Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vostok 1967









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Gane







Yes, the back says 6000M WR - 600 BAR - 19685 feet.

Shirt by LL Bean.


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

You are not playing around man! No Joke!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


My fav of all the Kav dials. The minute hand is a killer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


> Mokume Gane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you're never down that far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

2002 Aqualand B741 with new stainless steel bracelet instead of the stock rubber:


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

Accidental double post


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sea Ram automatic 283 grams. 🙂.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


One of my favourite..... unique features just like the AGAT..... you see it from a mile away and you know what brand it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

12,000M


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> 12,000M


Wait, wait.... This one is One of my favourite..... unique features just like the AGAT and 6mila metri ..... you see it from a mile away and you know what brand it is.... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> SD45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Somemchunky goodness for a Sunday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fat is beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's another dagger in my brain...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> 12,000M


Trésor...a watch with a perfume's name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Wait, wait.... This one is One of my favourite..... unique features just like the AGAT and 6mila metri ..... you see it from a mile away and you know what brand it is....
> 
> Same with the strap! One of my favourites, and unique. You can also tell who made it a mile away
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13966367


If you ever consider... I'll be interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Probably would look out of place in USMC's watch box (Crate) but certainly not unisex by any means.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13972929
> View attachment 13972931
> 
> 
> Probably would look out of place in USMC's watch box (Crate) but certainly not unisex by any means.


Ha, 
USMC has in his crate a unisex H2O
Great piece bigclive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This just in. PicklePossy is the man for Marathons! He's got it all including NOS CSAR from 2013.
















Now on Borealis 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> This just in. PicklePossy is the man for Marathons! He's got it all including NOS CSAR from 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch! I only yesterday shipped out my JDD. I already miss it.

Do yourself s favour. Get the bracelet. You won't regret it.

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Ha,
> USMC has in his crate a unisex H2O
> Great piece bigclive!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worlds deepest rated unisex watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> This just in. PicklePossy is the man for Marathons! He's got it all including NOS CSAR from 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massive great looking one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ha,
> USMC has in his crate a unisex H2O
> Great piece bigclive!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I have several. Yes, it's true... H2O's tiny sizes don't fit my wrist/arm as well... but still a pretty good watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


I thought you sold this one? I tried this on at the mother ship in NYC Times Square- wow! Impressive kit to be sure

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just got this one in the mail today. My first beast of a chunky watch









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

solar g-shocker said:


> I thought you sold this one? I tried this on at the mother ship in NYC Times Square- wow! Impressive kit to be sure
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought another!

@robotazky


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh, I have several. Yes, it's true... H2O's tiny sizes don't fit my wrist/arm as well... but still a pretty good watch.


A Great watch..... I know that if it wasn't You would've never bought it. I bet is very comfortable too. Sometimes i think about my GAW, not the CHUNKY-est in my collection (Yes you can call it a UNISEX) maybe not the most reliable but comfortable as hell....
Have a great one my friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch..... you should order yourself a strap....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Great looking watch..... you should order yourself a strap....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, true...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Decided to try something different, im waiting the summer to put a Dobra, cause can't fit the jacket with all that bulk on my wrist


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Double chunk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 13978333


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Agat day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Waaaay better than I had anticipated... you Ennebi fans would enjoy this one:

The new Triggerfish 3










Better shot of the dial:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Waaaay better than I had anticipated... you Ennebi fans would enjoy this one:
> 
> The new Triggerfish 3
> 
> ...


Looks great. Does it feel the same size as the other triggers? Minus the plexiglass of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Waaaay better than I had anticipated... you Ennebi fans would enjoy this one:
> 
> The new Triggerfish 3
> 
> ...


Congrats G!
It's a cool piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks great. Does it feel the same size as the other triggers? Minus the plexiglass of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, honestly feels like an Ennebi Fondale. Dare I say, a much stronger Fondale.

If you guys have your heart set on one of the older Triggers, don't hesitate to pick one up on the used market... cause this ain't one of them.

But, as far as a new direction, I'm very pleasantly surprised. Well engineered and executed, like any Kaventsmann... just not like any of my other Kaventsmann's... yunno? I really was ready to crap on this one... just can't say anything negative about it.

Oh, the strap was fine... not a Dobra; but for the budget they were shooting for... fine.

Now, for a 6k+ Kav... better have some Dobra on it.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Nope, honestly feels like an Ennebi Fondale. Dare I say, a much stronger Fondale.
> 
> If you guys have your heart set on one of the older Triggers, don't hesitate to pick one up on the used market... cause this ain't one of them.
> 
> ...


Better be swimming in Dobra!

I'm glad you were not let down by it. When you think about it, it's a lot of watch for his asking price. Maybe he's heading toward a two tier business model?

Looks good on too.

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Damn fine Kav, G. His site says notify when available... so is the first batch of 30 sold out? 

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 13980585


This one is a monster!! (Not quite in the Kav class obv) but 53mil and weighs a ton.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13980579
> View attachment 13980585
> 
> 
> This one is a monster!! (Not quite in the Kav class obv) but 53mil and weighs a ton.


53mm is definitely in the kav class mate. It's a monster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

just doing my part to keep the thread moving along.

Have a relaxing weekend friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

AP beast









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Righto !!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

New display for King Hadal....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Pontvs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


those markers on the bezel look decorative instead of functional. Don't make them look like allen bolts if they aren't. omg what is up with that chapter ring? The hands are too big. The branding is too big. The applied indices look weird on a bronze. Dial looks cheap. There is somehow too much going on with this watch, like the designer couldn't stop himself and kept trying to add vague ideas he had into it.

Lastly every Asian bronze I've ever had in hand feels and looks like utter garbage after owning Ennebi and Kaventsmann, the only exception to that rule so far has been the Nethuns No. 5, which says Swiss made on the dial, but well, you know... This one is a big pass for me, you guys have at it.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> those markers on the bezel look decorative instead of functional. Don't make them look like allen bolts if they aren't. omg what is up with that chapter ring? The hands are too big. The branding is too big. The applied indices look weird on a bronze. Dial looks cheap. There is somehow too much going on with this watch, like the designer couldn't stop himself and kept trying to add vague ideas he had into it.
> 
> Lastly every Asian bronze I've ever had in hand feels and looks like utter garbage after owning Ennebi and Kaventsmann, the only exception to that rule so far has been the Nethuns No. 5, which says Swiss made on the dial, but well, you know... This one is a big pass for me, you guys have at it.


I disagree....
Those Allen bolts are actually a kind of rivets installed with high pressure.... called in aviation "interference fit"... smaller hole, bigger shank diameter of the fastener so if you're afraid that they going to fell off , don't worry.
The watch can take 2800 meters pressure.... tested in Berlin BUT the owner will modify the case, add new seals and it'll probably go up to 4500 meters depth....
Price wise , it's ONLY 550$ not bad for a Bronze Watch with an ETA2824 Swiss movement....

Yes don't compare a Ferrari with a Volkswagen, but depends on your budget and what you expect from a car....
Oh, I have a friend that bought a Kaventsmann Bruno recently..... no it's not Graham, he returned it "dead" in less that2 days..... Watch wouldn't work anymore....See, even Ferrari's have problems

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> I disagree....
> Those Allen bolts are actually a kind of rivets installed with high pressure.... called in aviation "interference fit"... smaller hole, bigger shank diameter of the fastener so if you're afraid that they going to fell off , don't worry.
> The watch can take 2800 meters pressure.... tested in Berlin BUT the owner will modify the case, add new seals and it'll probably go up to 4500 meters depth....
> Price wise , it's ONLY 550$ not bad for a Bronze Watch with an ETA2824 Swiss movement....
> ...


Sorely tempted by this, you going for it?
I've never used kick starter before.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Sorely tempted by this, you going for it?
> I've never used kick starter before.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I'd like to...... it only 44mm so I'll pass.... spoke with the owner, if he's going to make at least a 47mm it's a non brainer for me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> I'd like to...... it only 44mm so I'll pass.... spoke with the owner, if he's going to make at least a 47mm it's a non brainer for me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


44 is fine for my small wrists 
May go for this.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13980579
> View attachment 13980585
> 
> 
> This one is a monster!! (Not quite in the Kav class obv) but 53mil and weighs a ton.


Definitely there! Still one of my favorite "go anywhere" watches.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Most micro brands made a name for themselves by offering what would be considered "chunky" by today's standards. Wearing this exact setup today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

My chunk. Not the biggest, but substantial at 48mm wide without crown, 15mm thick, and 58mm lug 2 lug.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Doesn't seem chunky but it is 17mm thick


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Pontvs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i already know the brand and i like their style. This model is nice too but its a shame that it is only 44mm...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Damn that's a nice pic!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't that Katniss' pin from the Hunger Games...?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Isn't that Katniss' pin from the Hunger Games...?


Legio Patria Nostra....
French foreign legion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Pit Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

My newly arrived Armida A4. Very impressed and I've had a lot of Armida's!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Legio Patria Nostra....
> French foreign legion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm... Katniss is tougher


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Waaaay better than I had anticipated... you Ennebi fans would enjoy this one:
> 
> The new Triggerfish 3
> 
> ...


This looks a lot better than on the rather sterile photos in the shop. I would order one in a heartbeat but I'm still not sure if this one would end up as another one of these ambigous love/hate beauties already sleeping in my watch boxes. It's just a bit too much grey going on.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Zinex.. have a good one









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

I think this is chunky
Prometheus LE Manta Ray









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

PAMster said:


> This looks a lot better than on the rather sterile photos in the shop. I would order one in a heartbeat but I'm still not sure if this one would end up as another one of these ambigous love/hate beauties already sleeping in my watch boxes. It's just a bit too much grey going on.


Nah..... Just have to match it with a colourful strap, bet it'll change the look. Same as cars, add a good looking mag and it'll look different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

New strap on the Tuna, courtesy of Vesire. Extremely impressed with the quality and stitching. Ordering another strap from him for my VDB real soon!

What do you guys think of the strap combo?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Love them thick.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rojote said:


> Love them thick.


That's what she said.

Sorry, I had to. My wife and I are in a battle for the best and it's automatic.

@robotazky


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Mil-spec Bad-ass-ery 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Pontvs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> I disagree....
> Those Allen bolts are actually a kind of rivets installed with high pressure.... called in aviation "interference fit"... smaller hole, bigger shank diameter of the fastener so if you're afraid that they going to fell off , don't worry.
> The watch can take 2800 meters pressure.... tested in Berlin BUT the owner will modify the case, add new seals and it'll probably go up to 4500 meters depth....
> Price wise , it's ONLY 550$ not bad for a Bronze Watch with an ETA2824 Swiss movement....
> ...


A lot of watch for 550$. Still undecided between the dark blue dial and the white one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Huh...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Pit Boss said:


> My newly arrived Armida A4. Very impressed and I've had a lot of Armida's!
> 
> View attachment 13988091


That's a Deepsea Sea Dweller obvious homage...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pit Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

And a real nice one....at literally a fraction of the cost! The maxi dial pops on the matte black dial and the build quality is amazing for the price point.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Has Michael sold this batch of Triggers? Any Kav news from an insider?

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Has Michael sold this batch of Triggers? Any Kav news from an insider?
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are pictures of him shipping out a bunch of them. So my guess would be yes.

Just a guess though. He's a hard man to get in contact with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Has Michael sold this batch of Triggers? Any Kav news from an insider?
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, this batch is gone.


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Three of mine Omega GMT 300M, Tag Aquaracer 300M Sottomarino 1000M auto.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

The Beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dumped the black one for a green one.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

New Kaventsmann comes only with grey dial right?Not very fond of it.Looking to get a Triggerfish in EU but not so lucky.Preferably with smooth bezel and black dial.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

tetosaudi said:


> New Kaventsmann comes only with grey dial right?Not very fond of it.Looking to get a Triggerfish in EU but not so lucky.Preferably with smooth bezel and black dial.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

A few shots of the Mictofo bronze on a new shark strap with bronze inserts


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> A few shots of the Mictofo bronze on a new shark strap with bronze inserts
> 
> View attachment 13997377
> 
> ...


Wonderful watch! Love that dial.....

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

It's the chunkiest one I own but love it to death!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice case...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Fozzaru said:


> Nice case...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Fricker German goodness, high grade ETA, custom cerakote job to make her unique, and no outlandish Kobold pricing! A sleeper watch for sure!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vostok has 1967.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Whoops sorry wrong thread!!

Was looking for the micro divers.

Still USMC could use it as a date window for one of his Kavs!!


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Something's happening guys.....
USMS0321 has started a garage sale... I'm wondering, is he going to keep only 3-4 watches from his huge collection???
Place your bets gentlemen....









People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Doing some taxes with my Scubapro 500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight Recon 65.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Something's happening guys.....
> USMS0321 has started a garage sale... I'm wondering, is he going to keep only 3-4 watches from his huge collection???
> Place your bets gentlemen....
> 
> ...


I don't think he can sell them quick enough to keep up with the new ones coming in 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I don't think he can sell them quick enough to keep up with the new ones coming in
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My 28mm roller buckle showed up. Good mix on this old strap and the big kav.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> My 28mm roller buckle showed up. Good mix on this old strap and the big kav.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great mix there Ben

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Great mix there Ben
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Hope they're looking after you up there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Destro Pam on DarkTobbaco Gator from the "120yrs old" series by thyConstantine ...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

chunky bronze by Vdb , 2017 , really enjoy this one , surrounded by thyConstantine leather


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

And on a side note, I've just put in an order for my first Kaventsmann.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking space rock today.





































Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have done some rationalising of my watch box. I'm down to these guys.

Although is getting tough with all of USMC0321s recent posts...

Enjoy your day guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I have done some rationalising of my watch box. I'm down to these guys.
> 
> Although is getting tough with all of USMC0321s recent posts...
> 
> ...


Tough????? 
Just opened the subject to my wife.... "You know, maybe..... look how beautiful those watches are..." She replied : "you'll buy more when I'll see the back of my head..."
I still have a chance....

Nice collection Ben!

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Tough?????
> Just opened the subject to my wife.... "You know, maybe..... look how beautiful those watches are..." She replied : "you'll buy more when I'll see the back of my head..."
> I still have a chance....
> 
> ...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

PVD on Matte black Shark today, very sporty


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Codydog2 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tempest Viking


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Titanium Stingray 47


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Not small 46 mm but very thin
Lovely diver, but i have to pay half the watch for a bracelet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Not small 46 mm but very thin
> Lovely diver, but i have to pay half the watch for a bracelet
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch, wonderful picture..... pay for a strap???? Bro, you're out of business????

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Great looking watch, wonderful picture..... pay for a strap???? Bro, you're out of business????
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


I was going to say the same thing, lol! I could give you a short list of strap makers, V... but you'd be one of the names on it...!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I need metal folks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> I need metal folks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what you think...

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> I need metal folks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Metal Schmettle... adapt and overcome. What would Zangief do?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dub post 0.o


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Poor zangief...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Poor zangief...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to add the Hadal II:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Forgot to add the Hadal II:


Killing the most muscular pose with a cigar. Boss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Metal Schmettle... adapt and overcome. What would Zangief do?


Get a Kav.....









People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Helm Khuraburi - with the crown at 10 o'clock option. New today.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Helm Khuraburi - with the crown at 10 o'clock option. New today.

View attachment 14032247


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

VaEagle said:


> Helm Khuraburi - with the crown at 10 o'clock option. New today.
> 
> View attachment 14032247


When is the new batch coming out?? Great kit for the 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


The 600!!...great shot mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


very nice watch, i love the dial and case finish


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14033761


There's the "fold"

The universe is now complete!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> There's the "fold"
> 
> The universe is now complete!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nahhhh...... missing some patina and only then it'll be complete, to bad that this PAM didn't reached Maldives...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Let me tell you the Maldives wouldn’t have happened if I’d found this first!!

But the sea is just as salty off the coast of Southend- On-Sea!!

Just not quite as blue!! In fact not even blue!!

And by the way I do hold “Fold” tutorials should you amateurs be interested.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

VaEagle said:


> Helm Khuraburi - with the crown at 10 o'clock option. New today.
> 
> View attachment 14032247


Nice looking watch bro, congrats, might have to look into these.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

BAM!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> BAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAM indeed bro!
Great looking PAM!!!!!!!!
BAM BAM!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> BAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations; Well done!! You're gonna love that one. You weren't messing around when you said you were going in!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> BAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Pulling out the big guns now.

Huge congrats! Your gonna have fun putting straps on that one.

Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airquotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Glowy watch, glowy bracelet, glowy ring.


----------



## RMS911 (Jan 13, 2019)

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Deepquest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> BAM!!


_*PAM & BAM!
Sure was a lot of Flipping Work, but Worth it All the Way!!
Congrats & Enjoy My Friend! :-!*_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Easy peasy strap changes on the 24/25 with the quick release pins, and no scratches on the lugs either!!

Great watch, congratulations.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

I recently picked up a Breitling SuperOcean Heritage II 46 and I think it’s shown that I’m at my max size. 44 is my sweet spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Just keep getting Bigger & Chunkier, 
...until you just can't hold up your arm anymore!

*NFW "Viperfish"*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> Just keep getting Bigger & Chunkier,
> ...until you just can't hold up your arm anymore!
> 
> *NFW "Viperfish"*


Just switch arms and it'll save you a trip to the gym!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Light it, smoke it... or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Light it, smoke it... or it didn't happen.


Ha ha ha,
It did happen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ha ha ha,
> It did happen
> 
> 
> ...


What was the main course?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My Scottish friend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Houston, we have a problem.... Over....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Home from work, Smart Watch off! Kav on!










I hardly wear any other watches these days. If there is anyone out there wondering if they could "pull off" a kav, jump in... you won't regret it.

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tried to jump, but never did get anything back from them!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And now I have this the watch "Itch" is scratched!!

Fannaaaaa.............


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Houston, we have a problem.... Over....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not usually in them when they land... is that a problem? I'm sure they appreciate the post though, lol!

Here's today's chunk:


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just got back from spending a week on the beach. Wore my Tuna on Rubber the entire time am loving this watch as much as any and much more than most. It is not at the beach any more, but it is still on my wrist.

Seiko SBBN033


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I love this watch, so simple and yet so cool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

vesire said:


> I love this watch, so simple and yet so cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a really nice watch, i love the simple handsets and numbers on the dial


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

PONTVS Nessi my new piece of CHUNK!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> PONTVS Nessi my new piece of CHUNK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. And stunning strap, as always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Chunky enough? DLC Ecozilla....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Bro, in this picture is ...Chunky everything 
Is that a keeper???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Drops mic...^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Bro, in this picture is ...Chunky everything
> Is that a keeper???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who'd buy it, lol???










Crazy big and 10k doesn't move much around here. I knew it was a lifetime purchase going in.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I know, I know... it's the same watch. But the big 28mm roller buckle is pretty new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I know, I know... it's the same watch. But the big 28mm roller buckle is pretty new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big fan of that roller... is that from the good doctor?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Who'd buy it, lol???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on to it ti'll I win the lottery....that Sub too....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Big fan of that roller... is that from the good doctor?


I'll drop you a pm shortly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

We clearly need a new thread.......”Glass to die for.....”


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Can't wait to get some cow or canvas on this one. The OEM rubber strap on deployant is love/hate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> We clearly need a new thread......."Glass to die for....."


But there is. Lmao!!  I posted a pic or 4 over there since I just found it.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=966666&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Can't wait to get some cow or canvas on this one. The OEM rubber strap on deployant is love/hate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I know a guy around here that makes some nice Panerai leather.

I miss the "minty new" days... back when there was an actual black ring.

Congratulations again!









Dobra straps make anything look good, no matter how worn out.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

+1 for dobras straps. The leather on my VDB gets more compliments than the actual watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice! I know a guy around here that makes some nice Panerai leather.
> 
> I miss the "minty new" days... back when there was an actual black ring.
> 
> ...


That's the Gronk of submersibles. PM'ing Dobra now....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gronk has an interesting meaning in Australian slang... not sure what you mean by it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

The ol reliable auto dive master 500


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheap Big Gold









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Today's on-the-wrist seems to comply.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## timeseaclock (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

garydusa said:


>


Nice. I was scrolling and really liked the first pic. Then I saw the lume shot! WOW!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


>


They make some great looking watches. Love the BOR too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Love my chunky divers... finding it hard to wear smaller watches now, doesn't feel right.

























Not as big a bezel and more of a desk diver, but an awesome piece none the less...









This one is more wish-fulfillment... Its a massive watch and the movement is fantastic. If they put the tachymeter on the outside on a bezel and did it in 316L and lumed it with tritium, I would splooge on the spot. Alas, I think the Bulova designers are subcontracted from Invicta... This one is the most tasteful of the Precisionist line IMHO. Although I am warming to the 96B260 but it needs a ceramic bezel and some lume as well.


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Chunky enough at 43x16, but this pales in comparison to a lot of the chunkiness on the thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Chunky Sharkmaster









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timeseaclock (Nov 30, 2012)

Orisginal said:


> Chunky enough at 43x16, but this pales in comparison to a lot of the chunkiness on the thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch! Do you have some picture of caseback? Thanks!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big balls watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Big balls watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Talking bowling right???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Talking bowling right???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'f course... what else?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful gravel. Nice watch too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Beautiful gravel. Nice watch too!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 
The gravel is a little dirty but.... it'll do the job...
You know the famous Bigclive fold???? Well this is the famous USMC0321 background 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Thanks
> The gravel is a little dirty but.... it'll do the job...
> You know the famous Bigclive fold???? Well this is the famous USMC0321 background
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess your famous for the cigar smoke selfie now

Have a relaxing weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Better accuracy than any of the many MM300's that I have owned.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

47mm Andersmann Oceanmaster 1 PVD on black saffiano leather strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

So many fantastic watches, it is an absolute joy to see 'em. This is my kind of subject. Thought I would throw my hat in the ring with this 49mm beast (I think it should qualify as a chunky diver!!!!)









All the best, the Doc.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr Doxa said:


> So many fantastic watches, it is an absolute joy to see 'em. This is my kind of subject. Thought I would throw my hat in the ring with this 49mm beast (I think it should qualify as a chunky diver!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking bracelet on that one. Is that the stock one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks and yes, comes with this beauty and a black rubber strap also.

All the best, the Doc.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Find me the bigger tooth bezel...









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)

Chunky Orient Beast...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Lot of steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Beefy 600m, spring drive plus Titanium..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I like em chunky in the front and the rear.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A chunk of bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Watches503 said:


>


Crakkin pic Luis

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Crakkin pic Luis
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot brother ! Really loving this iPhone XR. No editing or filtering needed.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Helson Gauge Bronze


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My 47mm Nessi.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Helson Gauge Bronze
> 
> View attachment 14071257


i had the steel version, very nice watch i still miss it sometimes


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I owned the steel one also. It felt like a very well made watch. But that bronze one looks great. 

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

After a scare on the sales forum the 24 is staying home. She's a bit shy though on the way home.










Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Got the old girl back from a battery change and checkup.

It's still a big watch. But with the tapered omega mesh it's very comfy. Happy to have it back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Group photo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big chunk of vintage steel again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> Got the old girl back from a battery change and checkup.
> 
> It's still a big watch. But with the tapered omega mesh it's very comfy. Happy to have it back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been holding out on us I see....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

vesire said:


> Group photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that camo nato?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Finally a strap that fits my wrist perfectly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Where did you get that camo nato?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ebay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Hamilton Sub Zero on a Vesire strap


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Chunky Tuna-ish Automatic-ish Seiko PADI kinetic on Bob deployment










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Pantor Seahorse *


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14062683
> View attachment 14062687
> View attachment 14062689


That's the craziest buckle I've ever seen, yet somehow it fits perfectly with the bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

solar g-shocker said:


> Finally a strap that fits my wrist perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great strap. Where's it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

It's a Hurricane 13 strap. Incredibly soft. I think they are out of Russia. Lots of selection on their website too.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Good looking combo there G.

Have a safe Easter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Edox ice shark. The bezel and crystal are the same height, making it appear as one flat surface.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Last day of work. Let the long weekend begin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Good looking combo there G.
> 
> Have a safe Easter!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I bet that is seriously heavy!!

I had a DLC Steinhart 1000m on a DLC bracelet, and I could have used it as an anchor on my superyacht!!

Well read fibre glass dinghy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lightweight Panerai.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Last day of work. Let the long weekend begin!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many days do you guys get for Easter?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> How many days do you guys get for Easter?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Friday (sat not s public holiday) Sunday Monday. But thurs 25th is Anzac Day. So it doesn't take much to string out a longer holiday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

U-boat for the Easter weekend I think!









All the best, the Doc.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr Doxa said:


> U-boat for the Easter weekend I think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice chunk!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nice chunk!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, it certainly sits nice and proud!

All the best, the Doc.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Updated dial and added the Marathon strap. By far my favorite chunky in the collection...


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Tempest Commodore v2. Not super chunky but just the right amount for me!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Carbo tech









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Haven't been able to post this one in a while due to a busted main spring. Bought and replaced the movement, added the black date wheel back, put it on a Dobra and it is back up and running!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Boldr Globetrotter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Stainless Steel day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

not as chunky as most here, but, according to most 'there', a 5/6mm past wearability behemoth..


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Zelos Hammerhead....my new chunkiest.
1st bronze, actually wears smaller than my Baby Tuna SRP637. Solid beast with character....love this thing!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

hugof3C said:


> not as chunky as most here, but, according to most 'there', a 5/6mm past wearability behemoth..
> 
> View attachment 14082885


That's a pretty nice strap as well! Which is it?? 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

whoa said:


> That's a pretty nice strap as well! Which is it??
> 
> - whoa... Just whoa! -


thanks, it's a bonetto 324,
even comes with an upgraded enough buckle one can actually use


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

sanik said:


>


This one belongs in the "svelte"thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Just a little chunky


This....is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Seventhframe said:


> This....is a thing of beauty!


Thank you ! I actually swapped a couple hours ago to it again


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Grand Touring
Japanese pam 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Shark thingy









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pam suby









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Swapped straps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eddiemonster (Mar 15, 2010)

SD43

IMG_2151 by edwardduangrat, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

Eco-Zilla on factory SS band.


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Russian Vostok Amphibia «1967, 50th anniversary» edition


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


You hangin' with your fellow steel workers on a beam 1000' up?

That's the image I got. I digress.

@robotazky


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> You hangin' with your fellow steel workers on a beam 1000' up?
> 
> That's the image I got. I digress.
> 
> @robotazky


Kinda


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Kinda


There is simply no like button BIG enough for that picture. Thank you for your service, and time spent away from your family.

It's ANZAC day today in AUS, so this is even more relevant.

Thanks, and a speedy return home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

MS_original said:


> Tempest Commodore v2. Not super chunky but just the right amount for me!


Good looking case and bracelet design. Truly impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Shark thingy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoaaaa... what a beaut!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

vesire said:


> Grand Touring
> Japanese pam
> 
> 
> ...


Super trouper...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not quite up to the cockpit shots from an Osprey, but I am about to go to Asda for the groceries!!

And it can get a bit rough in there in the cake isle I'll tell ya!!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

AP offshore









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> You hangin' with your fellow steel workers on a beam 1000' up?
> 
> That's the image I got. I digress.
> 
> @robotazky


man, steel workers must have one heck of a union in Kentucky..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

hugof3C said:


> man, steel workers must have one heck of a union in Kentucky..


ROFL!

@robotazky


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

PAM 24 with a Frogman, courtesy of my buddy Paul aka Snowback 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

My very first Petram watch, courtesy of Deepdive.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

DataDiver said:


> My very first Petram watch, courtesy of Deepdive.
> 
> View attachment 14096969


I wouldn't call it a "courtesy", but congratulations.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

The only Acanthurus..... Courtesy of a great friend! No more spring-bars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hot tub time machine.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Helson


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

On a new Vesire strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Just got a new strap from Vesire for my VDB:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

knightRider said:


> AP offshore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that strap. Been thinking of getting one for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

TheDude said:


> Like that strap. Been thinking of getting one for mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, be careful, I got a cheapy from eBay and it's caused problems with fitment. Get a proven one.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Golden 550 Fathoms 🙂.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A week away in a log cabin on the beach, I narrowed it down to two watches.

Have a great weekend guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Chunked, Covered, & Capped!"







*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh Lord.....I love this Pontvs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Merkur Tuna v2 on a 22mm Super Engineer


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Oh Lord.....I love this Pontvs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Don't scratch that table...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


PVD?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Hey! Don't scratch that table...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No scratches.... only a dent...
Shhhh.... Don't tell my wife 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ride A Bike.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> PVD?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Galvanized Aluminum


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Aquatico beast









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14104305


How bout' a few different angles, rather than the full frontal?

Stunning combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Micha just sent me this photo of my finished TF3. I opted for a splash of color in the otherwise monochromatic look. Can't wait to finally hold her in my hands!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just put it on a Strapcode super engineer. Thick band for thick dome.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

PAMster said:


> Micha just sent me this photo of my finished TF3. I opted for a splash of color in the otherwise monochromatic look. Can't wait to finally hold her in my hands!
> 
> View attachment 14105541


That looks awesome. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

PAMster said:


> Micha just sent me this photo of my finished TF3. I opted for a splash of color in the otherwise monochromatic look. Can't wait to finally hold her in my hands!
> 
> View attachment 14105541


Awesome!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

PAMster said:


> Micha just sent me this photo of my finished TF3. I opted for a splash of color in the otherwise monochromatic look. Can't wait to finally hold her in my hands!
> 
> View attachment 14105541


Man, I thought all those were sold out and shipped out a long time ago!

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

It's like any other Kav... first, you've got to get ahold of Michael... then he'll make you what you want.

Don't worry; I'm sure one will be available... sometime soon...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> It's like any other Kav... first, you've got to get ahold of Michael... then he'll make you what you want.
> 
> Don't worry; I'm sure one will be available... sometime soon...


He is definitely a very hard man to pin down...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Kinda


Semper Fi brother. Head on a swivel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still have a few beach days left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

"Blasted" 2018 on a Vesire.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That buckle must be 40mm across... bigger than most watches in this forum.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> That buckle must be 40mm across... bigger than most watches in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean this buckle??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> You mean this buckle??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof... that buckle needs it's own strap and buckle...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Oof... that buckle needs it's own strap and buckle...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Very virgin Helson Shark Diver 45 on... Vesire. Nope, not getting any commission from him


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You mean this buckle??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I used to put that thing on my Triggers... just to balance them out. It probably still has paint on it from the R8. Definitely looks better on you!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ha! I used to put that thing on my Triggers... just to balance them out. It probably still has paint on it from the R8. Definitely looks better on you!


Tested the paint..... was Bentley paint.... ... The R8 paint it's on your Apple watch... 
Best buckle you could ever find.... Sorry about your loss G.... and THANK YOU!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Found a "good" deal on OEM rubber. I like this much better than deployant










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

PONTVS.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14110071


Wow. Is it Panerai? Cause I'm not familiar with 26mm blue rubber straps from them.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Russian Zlatoust









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Photo this morning. Every time I look at this watch I smile. Still crazy to me that I own it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Photo this morning. Every time I look at this watch I smile. Still crazy to me that I own it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's definitely a stunner. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

And my chunk for the day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Scallop case desk diver.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma's 47mm Titanium T-15




































*


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

43.5mm PO


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

This isn't nearly as chunky as most in this thread, but I showed it to someone yesterday and that's how he referred to it on my 6.5" wrist. So here I am. 










You guys have shared some really cool watches, by the way.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The case of the SBDX001 is down right chunky sexy.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Both are chunky. One is dive. Both are Hayabusa riders. ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Cave Dweller this one definitely wont fit under the cuff









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 14126213


UTS?! 400BAR?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back on the trigger today

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I keep posting here, apparently mistakenly, as this is clearly the Kaventsmann official thread.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Getting that way isn’t it!!

Perhaps we will have to ban them!!

Trouble is they are scary blokes with huge hairy wrists!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Getting that way isn't it!!
> 
> Perhaps we will have to ban them!!
> 
> Trouble is they are scary blokes with huge hairy wrists!!


I literally LOL'ed on that one. Funny.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

New to the collection today...









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Some of the chunkier in the collection...


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Over a day without a Kav pic? Where’s graham?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fonderia Navale





















































(...too many pictures, I know..:roll
*


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*CHunKaZiLLA
















*


----------



## jameswarner1011 (Apr 7, 2019)

My chunky monkey StuckX Rock. Takes guts to wear this out!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14135083
> View attachment 14135087
> View attachment 14135089


Dis that buckle come from strapsmonster on Etsy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Dis that buckle come from strapsmonster on Etsy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure is, I got 4 different styles for £50.

I'm getting into ETSY lately, as several good makers are trading on there, including Jose Maria Aguilar who is one of my favourite strapmakers.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Sure is, I got 4 different styles for £50.
> 
> I'm getting into ETSY lately, as several good makers are trading on there, including Jose Maria Aguilar who is one of my favourite strapmakers.


Yup. I got my 28mm roller buckle from him. Great service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice to find something different!!

Otherwise it’s the same old styles everywhere you go.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Seawolf stratus silver (2013)


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The beast









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

16mm Scuba 500, Ø42mm. Forget about long sleeve...






View attachment 14141833


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROIC 18*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

New member in my family, Invicta YAKUZA, Automatic movement.... I like it a lot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

This chunk of metal..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dobra said:


> New member in my family, Invicta YAKUZA, Automatic movement.... I like it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing case, I love it :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 OcenicTime Second Edition 8000m


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14144709
> View attachment 14144711


Sorry for being a pest, where can I get a strap like this for my La Decima?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> New member in my family, Invicta YAKUZA, Automatic movement.... I like it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice piece, bro... on the chunky side Invictas definitely have something to say...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Kalmar 2 OcenicTime Second Edition 8000m
> 
> View attachment 14148939


Beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> Wow, amazing case, I love it :-!


Thanks a lot bro!
It's so light you don't even feel it on the wrist....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Thanks a lot bro!
> It's so light you don't even feel it on the wrist....
> 
> 
> ...


What's the measurements?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ARMIDA A1 BRONZE45


































*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

View attachment 14151733


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Chunky AND quartzy


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma 
















*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> What's the measurements?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 49mm without the crown, the height I'll check it soon but is beefy, just like I like it
I'll drill the lugs and make a huge strap.... it'll change the look a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs & Fonderia Navale.... Ménage à trois









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pamy









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

The Megalodon!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14144709
> View attachment 14144711


A nice Memphis Belle strap there, I believe. Just going to see one of these on Sunday.










All the best, The Doc.


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Fozzaru said:


> Sorry for being a pest, where can I get a strap like this for my La Decima?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try the Memphis Belle website:- www.memphisbellewatches.com

All the best, The Doc.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dr Doxa said:


> Try the Memphis Belle website:- www.memphisbellewatches.com
> 
> All the best, The Doc.


Thank you very much, Sir, I know the website... I thought there's a different hopefully more friendly source 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Fozzaru said:


> Thank you very much, Sir, I know the website... I thought there's a different hopefully more friendly source
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are very welcome my friend. Unbelievable timing because I am just about to hopefully pull the trigger on one of these bad boys with an almost identical strap and buckle:-










All the best, The Doc.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dr Doxa said:


> You are very welcome my friend. Unbelievable timing because I am just about to hopefully pull the trigger on one of these bad boys with an almost identical strap and buckle:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are sturdy and reliable little beasts. I have the superprofessional "Me ne frego" black PVD one but I'm seriously thinking about getting him a bronzo brother...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Fozzaru said:


> They are sturdy and reliable little beasts. I have the superprofessional "Me ne frego" black PVD one but I'm seriously thinking about getting him a bronzo brother...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, great to hear your enjoying yours and thinking of another, gives me confidence to pull that trigger, this Heritage model uses a nice reliable ETA 2824 as well, so hopefully you can't go wrong. They also do different aged bronze versions too: new bronze (no patina yet), 5 year aged bronze, and then a 50 year aged bronze. You gotta love these smaller, more adventurous Micro Brands!!

All the best, The Doc.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

OceanX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Relaxing at the trailer on the long weekend... trying to gather motivation... one more cup of coffee...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoy your weekend guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Damascus









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

vesire said:


> OceanX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has such a strong wrist presence...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Enjoy your weekend guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... congrats - this is a stunner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Damascus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly impressed.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> Truly impressed.


Thanks

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Chunk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14164555


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helson









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Helson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too beautiful.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

No work today which is a very good thing....


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dome


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Too beautiful.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## betoconga (Mar 18, 2009)

Threesome from the collection. There are a few more which are not shown. I may release these soon..........


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fonderia Navale....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice looking piece, shame about the strap!! Is it one of those dodgy Dobra’s??

)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This one was in the box getting blasted by the sun before I put her back on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

She’s a Beauty. Lol. 15k for a label...? 😉.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Rojote said:


> She's a Beauty. Lol. 15k for a label...? &#55357;&#56841;.


there may be a bit more to it than that..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Newly arrived Ball 3000m Deep Quest.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some AP..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

A "friend" said I looked like a pool attendant with this strap. Press like if you disagree or in case you do agree, press like.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Don’t listen it’s a good strap!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

3 chunky brothers for a quick family photo session


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> 3 chunky brothers for a quick family photo session
> 
> View attachment 14174677
> 
> ...


Watchpo.n..........









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sea time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Watchpo.n..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your Kavs are amazing too Dobra, i'm hoping to add one to the collection in the future


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> your Kavs are amazing too Dobra, i'm hoping to add one to the collection in the future


Thanks bro!
And I'm hoping to add one Ennebi to my collection! They are wonderful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Meanwhile I have this coming.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

very nice piece, great dial and case shape


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> very nice piece, great dial and case shape


Thanks bro,
It's a DUZU Diver, company based in AUSTRALIA so Bendods if you see this....
I liked the case shape and the dial and....all of it.... It's a 44mm so it might be a little bit smaller for my wrist but I couldn't help it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

DarioV said:


> 3 chunky brothers for a quick family photo session
> 
> View attachment 14174677
> 
> ...


Nice straps - where from?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks bro,
> It's a DUZU Diver, company based in AUSTRALIA so Bendods if you see this....
> I liked the case shape and the dial and....all of it.... It's a 44mm so it might be a little bit smaller for my wrist but I couldn't help it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah i did a quick search and i also saw that they do it in DLC version, a very nice watch indeed. There are too many nice watches out there man, you just can't keep up with all these releases.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> Nice straps - where from?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you, i made those straps  you can search for Dariostraps or message me here if you want to know more


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Heavy metal









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I love those babies









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

vesire said:


> I love those babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that 2 of the same watch?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Is that 2 of the same watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes seems they are 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

White dial white ceramic


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Probably the most chunky I have is my Momentum D1 Deep Six.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Titanium + bronze..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14188687
> View attachment 14188689


The now famous curl 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

.
Pretty Chunky...



Chunkier still...



Even Chunkier!...



..and you would THINK, this as Chunky as it gets...



But NO!

.

.

.

.

Wait for it...

.

.

.

*THIS is a CHUNKY DIVER!!*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## shoumama (Mar 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

shoumama said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the absolute definition of chunky.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rjh01 (Jun 7, 2016)

shoumama said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i must know what this is


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It's a kav. But not one that's very common. Few more pics would be 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mango...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ride A Bike.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Deep Blue Explorer 1000m


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Actually my wife rocks this one.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Rojote said:


> Deep Blue Explorer 1000m


Great dial!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## shoumama (Mar 16, 2018)

Bronze dial titanium case back



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Chunky 50th Black


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Nikrnic said:


> Actually my wife rocks this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look like a can o tuna on her!

A couple more chunks...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs Nessi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Golden 550 Fathoms... 😉.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orcas are Chunky indeed









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

Work watch... Chunky indeed









Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Only 44mm BUT big enough to wear it.... Great quality diver, my first SS bracelet.
I present you my NEW DIVER.... DUZU Ningaloo Reef









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## METALMIKE6 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Only 44mm BUT big enough to wear it.... Great quality diver, my first SS bracelet.
> I present you my NEW DIVER.... DUZU Ningaloo Reef
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The case design of that watch is awesome, but this would drive me insane... Is that a stock bracelet or did you grab it separately because I'm thinking about picking one up as the price is very right, and with that design language is frankly a bargain in my mind.









Sent from my NX619J using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

METALMIKE6 said:


> The case design of that watch is awesome, but this would drive me insane... Is that a stock bracelet or did you grab it separately because I'm thinking about picking one up as the price is very right, and with that design language is frankly a bargain in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the original bracelet.... It doesn't bother me... you have to zoom in to see the difference, I never had an SS bracelet so for me it looks normal..
Trust my word when I say.... you CANNOT go wrong with this one....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Today's chunk next to the chunk from yesterday


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Only 44mm BUT big enough to wear it.... Great quality diver, my first SS bracelet.
> I present you my NEW DIVER.... DUZU Ningaloo Reef
> 
> 
> ...


looks great Dobra, i also like the fact that they use hex screws for the lugs. Enjoy it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> looks great Dobra, i also like the fact that they use hex screws for the lugs. Enjoy it!


Grazie Dario,
Looks and feel great on the wrist. Yeah, well built watch, with great features and lots of clearance for thick straps....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Out in the woods....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky custom Seijo with extreme dome custom saphire.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

PAMster said:


> View attachment 14215605


That splash of colour on the dial makes all the difference!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great weekend guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Out in the woods....


Wow... didn't take long for that bracelet to come off...!

Switch-up to today's chunk:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Wow... didn't take long for that bracelet to come off...!
> 
> Switch-up to today's chunk:


 It's not that hot in Montreal, plus it pulled the hair.... Ouchhhhh!!!!
Switch-up myself.....
My first Love.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I got inspired by all the change-ups.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> That does look like a can o tuna on her!
> 
> A couple more chunks...


Wow, I love how some of these (#1) begin to look like actual submersible craft from some Verne-ian adventure!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> That splash of colour on the dial makes all the difference!


It really does! The photos don't do justice, Micha painted it in a glowing neon orange.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

PAMster said:


> It really does! The photos don't do justice, Micha painted it in a glowing neon orange.


Yep. It inspired me to put in my model 50.

Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Since Omega doesn't offer a fitting black-in-black rubber strap for the 45mm Planet Ocean I had to look elsewhere. Looks and feels great though!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Chunky 42mm.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Leather????? Bro, you're ok????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblueco1 (Apr 28, 2014)

A ecozilla for your viewing


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Leather????? Bro, you're ok????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With my teeth.


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

A Russian Diver in a Volkswagen is called a "Das Diver".... I know, i know.... more effort with my next joke....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'll add a solid chunk of bronze.

Enjoy your day friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

AM chunk 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Metallica









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Golden bling bling


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sea Ram


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This one's fairly chunky at 16.6mm. But it's still very wearable - I can, and do, wear it all day with no problem. It's about at the limit of an everyday wear watch for me though, size and weight-wise.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Master Explorer 1000m


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

47mil Radiomir Base Dial, close as you can get to a WW2 MAS Pam.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Beasty









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14232601
> 
> 
> 47mil Radiomir Base Dial, close as you can get to a WW2 MAS Pam.


Clive, you're right, I do want one of these

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kaventsmann Acanthurus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Chunkiest I've got


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just added and H2O to my collection with the high dome!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just added and H2O to my collection with the high dome!


I like that dial

I am eyeing up my first H2O right now. That would give me another solid entry for this thread I reckon


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Deledda said:


> View attachment 14236011


Great trio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Incoming..... THUNDER, creation of Piotr Chrzaszcz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Found this rather rare Scubapro Tuna 500, all original.
Found another crystal, to replace the original one.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Phoibos Great Wall...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

A few of my chunky divers...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rjh01 (Jun 7, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11599346


sex time.

nice.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Full-black ISOfrane on the M2K.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Damascus..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/planet-omega/ocean/worldsdeepestdive

they even made an arm for it


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

hugof3C said:


> https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/planet-omega/ocean/worldsdeepestdive
> 
> they even made an arm for it
> 
> View attachment 14247039


Really amazing! b-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The chunkiest (and deepest) 2005 had to offer


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Not officially a dive watch, BUT it is 200m WR like every g-shock, AND it has the chunky part of it down also! :-d:-d Even better on a Borealis strap. ;-)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hadal....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefhihuabi (Apr 20, 2018)

My new Deepsea Seadweller...now THAT'S chunky!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblueco1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Citizen EcoZilla


----------



## jefhihuabi (Apr 20, 2018)

Seiko UFO









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

200m depth rating and chuuuuunky!
Casio Mudmaster GWG 1000


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Vintage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dressing up the H2O ORCA.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> The chunkiest (and deepest) 2005 had to offer


Whazdat?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> Whazdat?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CX 12,000ft the predecessor to the 20,000ft


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

THE Swiss Russian diver


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

The only Acanthurus on earth....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

When buying watches...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14259773


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Offshore..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Big girls need love too. 😉.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

View attachment 14260679


View attachment 14260685


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The OTHER Swiss Russian Diver


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 14257999


CH1 steel?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Rojote said:


> Big girls need love too. ?.


Impressive lume... and chunkiness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> The OTHER Swiss Russian Diver


Day&night - they say this is the typical watch of a submarine commander in the Baltic fleet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Switched to swim mode.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Seamaster Professional Planet Ocean:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14264915


You are one true Panerai fan, most of your postings are with them models. Bravo ragazzo!...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


What a special wrist presence. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Thats a big one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's a lot of Fe!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Pam 24 I had awhile back!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

PAM25 I had awhile back also!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Linde Werdelin Oktopus II Double Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Damascus russian
My favorites









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Alpina, probably my favourite underrated Swiss watch brand.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

The strap is as chunky as the watch. Going Heroic today!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

267 grams


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Must be freezing cold if you're wearing jeans....
I dig the watch... lovely! What is it???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Must be freezing cold if you're wearing jeans....
> I dig the watch... lovely! What is it???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some new brand I'm trying out.

Meh.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Some new brand I'm trying out.
> 
> Meh.



Let me know your opinion, maybe I'll buy one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

Heroic18 Swiss









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Let me know your opinion, maybe I'll buy one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm ready to try something new as well. Needs to be bronze and chunky though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'm ready to try something new as well. Needs to be bronze and chunky though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Small suggestion.....won't ruin you either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Small suggestion.....won't ruin you either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, he's been ruined. It's on a Hawaiian vacation right now... heading his way.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slipped into something a little more... chunky


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Slipped into something a little more... chunky


You have ruined me alright. And to make things worse, you have just swapped from my second favourite, to all time fav watch.

I'll keep watching the clock... tic-tac 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

Am I the only one here that doesn't understand the draw to these Kaventsmann pieces? The cases themselves are well constructed, but the dials and handsets are tremendously underwhelming. I get that they're hand made, but the dials always look poorly lumed and the handsets are ordinary looking, factory direct designs. 

Just curious to get owners perspectives if possible, because i see people clamor for them, but feel there is a lot more that could be done to improve the overall feel and look of them. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Uberscreamer said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't understand the draw to these Kaventsmann pieces? The cases themselves are well constructed, but the dials and handsets are tremendously underwhelming. I get that they're hand made, but the dials always look poorly lumed and the handsets are ordinary looking, factory direct designs.
> 
> Just curious to get owners perspectives if possible, because i see people clamor for them, but feel there is a lot more that could be done to improve the overall feel and look of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It would be very difficult to improve on the feel of the watch; you'd have to hold one to understand, as I did.

It just depends what your use is... in my field, there isn't really any other mechanical watch that's as trusted... I've broken far too many others.

The lower lume and simple layout is also a major plus for my group, which is their targeted user. We give the older models out as retirement gifts around here.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think you touched on it when you said the "feel" of the watch. They don't feel like any other watch I have owned. I have churned through a dozen or so in the last two years, and the kav is always the first one I pick up when I go to the watch box.

The flaws you mentioned are in some ways a plus for me. I love the simple dial layouts. I don't care about lume, or raised indices etc. I like the look of the hand made dials and the materials they are made of.

I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But I liked my first one enough to buy a second

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Uberscreamer said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't understand the draw to these Kaventsmann pieces? The cases themselves are well constructed, but the dials and handsets are tremendously underwhelming. I get that they're hand made, but the dials always look poorly lumed and the handsets are ordinary looking, factory direct designs.
> 
> Just curious to get owners perspectives if possible, because i see people clamor for them, but feel there is a lot more that could be done to improve the overall feel and look of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I took my time to find something that really reflects my opinion about one Kaventsmann that I Own, Love and Admire, my Kaventsmann Hadal ll ..... 
Quote from OCEANICTIME

"If you wear your jeans with a neatly ironed crease down the center of the leg, if you test the accuracy of watches with an atomic clock or if you drive an under-powered polar bear friendly car like a Prius - this watch probably isn't for you. 

WORN: This ain't no everyday beater. It hasn't been designed to slide under a shirt cuff or even strap over a wet-suit. It's a bronze diving bell for your wrist. The good news is - that it is actually wearable in so much as you can get on your wrist and go about your daily business. 
How long you choose to keep up there is down to your own personal comfort levels or how long it takes you before for you bang it on something. Women gladly suffer uncomfortable shoes in the name of fashion so there's no reason a real man couldn't wear this all day long if he so desired.

BUILD: It has been beautifully sculpted and given a lovely smooth finish. The hands and dial are absolutely stunning, too. They have beautiful artisanal quality to them that is tough to find at its price-point.The watch is bomb-proof!

FINAL THOUGHTS: There are deep divers and there's the Hadal II Bronze 12000M. It does exactly what it says it does on the tin. Although it is going to be an acquired taste for some, and at the very least questionable for others, it is an exciting piece of engineering that can (at a stretch) be worn on your wrist. It is quite simply put, the deepest diving piece of bronze horology, ever. 
It would be unfair, perhaps bordering on ridiculous to try and compare the Hadal II Bronze with your average dive watch. It has been created for a niche within a niche within a niche - for a few people who are awestruck by a watch that has the ability to lie on the sandy bed of the ocean floor 12000 meters down and continue to operate despite the enormous pressure. You mightn't understand, you probably won't buy it but you have to admire it." 
.......................................................................

I believe that beside different depth rates all Kavetsmann are pretty much the same, meaning construction, feel and looks(a few specific details depending on the model).... Call me whatever you want BUT I just love the look on "Casio" owners when they see my Kaventsmann....priceless, it almost worth the money invested 
Oh if you want to see some beautiful examples, USMC3210 could give you a hand with that..... he owns a "few"...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Uberscreamer said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't understand the draw to these Kaventsmann pieces? The cases themselves are well constructed, but the dials and handsets are tremendously underwhelming. I get that they're hand made, but the dials always look poorly lumed and the handsets are ordinary looking, factory direct designs.
> 
> Just curious to get owners perspectives if possible, because i see people clamor for them, but feel there is a lot more that could be done to improve the overall feel and look of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


To me they are the most unique watches. The nearest other manufacturers come to kaventsmann and immelmann are the likes of u boat or panerai. High praise indeed for a warehouse manufacturer....

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> To me they are the most unique watches. The nearest other manufacturers come to kaventsmann and immelmann are the likes of u boat or panerai. High praise indeed for a warehouse manufacturer....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


 Was really hoping to get your opinion. While I have tried on a few rollies and PAMs etc. you have owned them all!!

You have one of the largest and most varied collections that I can recall the fact that you own a few Kavs is definitely high praise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> You have ruined me alright. And to make things worse, you have just swapped from my second favourite, to all time fav watch.
> 
> I'll keep watching the clock... tic-tac
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are already ruined.....I don't believe it'll make a big difference if you buy also your all time fav watch.....
Hey G, wrap it up, I'll pay the shipping 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

camchannell said:


> Linde Werdelin Oktopus II Double Date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Uberscreamer said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't understand the draw to these Kaventsmann pieces? The cases themselves are well constructed, but the dials and handsets are tremendously underwhelming. I get that they're hand made, but the dials always look poorly lumed and the handsets are ordinary looking, factory direct designs.
> 
> Just curious to get owners perspectives if possible, because i see people clamor for them, but feel there is a lot more that could be done to improve the overall feel and look of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's the unexplainable beauty and attraction of the deep diver drysuit with all its bulkiness and clumsiness and bronze/brass helmet and all the cables and tubes. It's special. It's against the status quo. It's made by people like Michael Fernandez, closer to ancient swordmakers than to actual finetuners. Think of a Kaventsmann as the opposite of complications, ultra flats and skeletons - a simple solid mjolnir-like piece of functional jewelry made for the few, the proud, the uncompromising lovers of the deep. The type of watch you leave behind as a legacy to the strongest in your tribe - and not necessarily to your son. The watch you'd expect Aquaman would wear. The timepiece to raise eyebrows, start questions, arouse curiosity, ignite conversations and help you protect what's precious by smashing teeth out of your opponents open mouths - if need be. The kind of watch a Great White would regurgitate if it'd eat you. Or the Giant Humboldt would run away in a cloud of black ink. After you had a Rolex DSSD on your wrist for two years and you thought there's nothing else to top that, THIS is what you'd wish for. I'm saving for one. And I'll get it sooner or later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Was really hoping to get your opinion. While I have tried on a few rollies and PAMs etc. you have owned them all!!
> 
> You have one of the largest and most varied collections that I can recall the fact that you own a few Kavs is definitely high praise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Ben. You either "get" the kaventsmann or not. They're like marmite 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Fozzaru said:


> The watch you'd expect Aquaman would wear.


This is a brilliant description for a Kaventsmann  Cheers!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Here's a nice plain dialed, simple handed, bronze chunker for the evening.


----------



## bryan.fanson1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Rojote said:


> Big girls need love too. 😉.


Love the dial on this.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Titanium Lefty today...b-)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

These pictures are dedicated to USMC0321









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Ptern said:


> View attachment 14274235
> 
> Titanium Lefty today...b-)


Seems quite hefty. 47mm?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

2 DUZU divers...... great quality watches coming all the way from Australia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

Went budget chunky today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> These pictures are dedicated to USMC0321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back at you, brother


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Yes 47.5 mm



Fozzaru said:


> Seems quite hefty. 47mm?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Quite a bit of heft in those two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Quite a bit of heft in those two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm all tears.... you got twins 
Congrats mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

HULK smash sterile


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

Tempest









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Quite a bit of heft in those two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother, I got twins too.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, having seen some of the others posted in here, I'm not so sure this inox meets the thread criteria afterall!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm with you Maddog, recent postings make my Komodo positively petite









Perhaps we need a new dive watch thread:

LEATHEL WEAPON SIZED DIVERS


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Here's my SMPO at depth a month ago in Palau:


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm on a


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong GMT


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Titanium pvd Alpina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Iv been wearing this chunk non stop for a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

"Iv been wearing this chunk non stop for a week."

How are the biceps coming on??

)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I love you ashtray......it's a Blenko if I'm not wrong. Got one exactly like yours, on blue....
A great friend of mine send it to me, I LOVE it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I love you ashtray......it's a Blenko if I'm not wrong. Got one exactly like yours, on blue....
> A great friend of mine send it to me, I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty! Meant to post it in the bronze arena, but it's chunkier than some in here, so I'll just let it stand.

Is the Hadal getting lighter, or the straps just getting darker??


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> That's a beauty! Meant to post it in the bronze arena, but it's chunkier than some in here, so I'll just let it stand.
> 
> Is the Hadal getting lighter, or the straps just getting darker??


Hadal kept his charming patina..... strap got darker, leather treatments makes it look vintage-er









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hadal kept his charming patina..... strap got darker, leather treatments makes it look vintage-er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to beat CuSn12 man... best looking patina ever.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Damascus..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Rojote said:


> HULK smash sterile


Is this a DSSD case, right!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Vanstr said:


> View attachment 14279713


Kudos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Some Damascus..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaargh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Out smoking with the toaster-oven tonight.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Out smoking with the toaster-oven tonight.


I thought it was a microwave? Either way... I still enjoy looking at it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Fozzaru said:


> Rojote said:
> 
> 
> > HULK smash sterile
> ...


Yes, not a sub case. 44mm diameter by 17mm height. ?.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Sea Devil. Really love this beast.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still one of my favorites!

Here's today's chunk:


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ecozilla


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Deep dial...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Dinner time?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Sea Devil and a song for us...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Still with the Sea Devil and a song for us...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, sweet meories,saw them life back in the early nineties.


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Sorry, double Post


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ladit said:


> Oh man, sweet meories,saw them life back in the early nineties.


I'm sure it was a great show 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> I'm sure it was a great show
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


It was indeed, it was a show of the Clash of the Titans tour.


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

Wearing a new budget piece today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Need practice to get the angle right!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14305371
> 
> 
> Need practice to get the angle right!!


Good luck lighting that one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Good luck lighting that one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup, he's holding it upside down 
Enjoy your "SMOKE" bigclive...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It lit ok, but the nuts didn’t burn very well!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Amateurs


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Counterpoint to those posting chocolate bars... I dream of eating a chocolate bar
...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Amateurs


Really G??????
Leave the plastic on???????
Ok.... learn from the master....
OH.... bigger the label...... better it looks.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Really G??????
> Leave the plastic on???????
> Ok.... learn from the master....
> OH.... bigger the label...... better it looks.....
> ...


Yes, but mine was actually on fire... need the wrapper to smoke it.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yes, but mine was actually on fire... need the wrapper to smoke it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Question is, who makes better chocolate, the yanks or the brits? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Question is, who makes better chocolate, the yanks or the brits?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I think we'll let the average American body-weight answer that.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Quick change.... same brand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> I think we'll let the average American body-weight answer that.


That doesn't necessarily mean a damn thing besides that the majority of Americans have lost all sense of enjoying good products, and are ok with eating cheap, mediocre garbage, lol. Why else do brands like Hersheys and Nestle flourish? Although, the British chocolate I've had is a slight step up, but also nowhere near the best quality.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

The swiss!


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Re: Chunky Dive Watches Show Yours!

Question is, who makes better chocolate, the yanks or the brits?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk 



The swiss!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Uberscreamer said:


> That doesn't necessarily mean a damn thing besides that the majority of Americans have lost all sense of enjoying good products, and are ok with eating cheap, mediocre garbage, lol. Why else do brands like Hersheys and Nestle flourish? Although, the British chocolate I've had is a slight step up, but also nowhere near the best quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Actually, they are the same subsidiary and mainly flourish from the companies they own like Gerber, their top earner, that makes baby food... but I guess I get your point.

Man, the fun got sucked out quick. I guess we can't light candy-bars anymore... secure the happy.


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> Actually, they are the same subsidiary and mainly flourish from the companies they own like Gerber, their top earner, that makes baby food... but I guess I get your point.
> 
> Man, the fun got sucked out quick. I guess we can't light candy-bars anymore... secure the happy.


Lol, sorry about that. I'm a bit of a snob when it comes to chocolates, lol. Don't mind me, I'm a grouchy old fart in a mid 30s body...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Uberscreamer said:


> Lol, sorry about that. I'm a bit of a snob when it comes to chocolates, lol. Don't mind me, I'm a grouchy old fart in a mid 30s body...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's alright... Dobra hates babies too... just the other day he was all, "F Gerber!!...".

I was like, "Chill Bro!!"

Huh, Dobra?

I get it. I really do.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Your both mad... I'd love to see the look on your wives faces... "wtf? Your burning a candy bar now...?" And... "wtf are you doing on my table? I thought you quit cigars...?"

Well. I enjoyed your pics, Dobra your pics are amazing these days!

Anyway. Here's some chunk for your weekend.










Have a great weekend gang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

MT-G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It's alright... Dobra hates babies too... just the other day he was all, "F Gerber!!...".
> 
> I was like, "Chill Bro!!"
> 
> ...


Actually I love Gerber......
Who T F is Gerber??????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My chunkiest for now. But just bought a Helm last night and they are chunky!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

My 24 on H2O canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hulk dssd


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Love the green on that one. Good job on the patina too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Well, guess the decision's been made easy today... ditto


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

This one today, carry over from the weekend to a blue Monday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Firecrow911 said:


> Counterpoint to those posting chocolate bars... I dream of eating a chocolate bar
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


You can if you really want to... problem is when you start to eat half a dozen daily. I'm a diabetic as well and I know. You shouldn't drink alcohol, that's more dangerous than a chocolate bar once in a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Fozzaru said:


> You can if you really want to... problem is when you start to eat half a dozen daily. I'm a diabetic as well and I know. You shouldn't drink alcohol, that's more dangerous than a chocolate bar once in a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was trying to be funny...

Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

Today's chunk









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Light chunky Alpina


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Dievas Maya Mk2


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Chunky Thunder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

Just before bedtime shot of my daily chunk









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This ones had a week or two in the watch box.









Back in business today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Those Ennebi's..... one day.... but not yet...
Keep them oiled brother, I won't take them if they lose more than an hour per day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Got my new to me Helm Vanuatu V4 today!
Nice and chunky. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Finally some nice chunk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Finally some nice chunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classy chunk!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Only on this thread can a 47mil Rad look like a ladies dress watch!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok.... i just can't hide it no more.....
This one is coming... Pontvs Carmagnolle Prototype....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^^ nice! On a bit of a roll lately. That's the spirit.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Ok.... i just can't hide it no more.....
> This one is coming... Pontvs Carmagnolle Prototype....
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at that one as well. Congrats.

You don't need to hide it from us. Just your wife 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I looked at that one as well. Congrats.
> 
> You don't need to hide it from us. Just your wife
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naaahhhh, I'm safe! She knows that I'll sell one or 2 from my collection just to take this one... No divorce threats yet.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Getting ready for 1 week of salty water, 3 divers, tons of Rum and Cuban cigars....
Yippee Ki-Yay Motherfuc_er.....
There's my choice...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

How about this massive piece of chunk... Invicta Subaqua Noma III. Listed as 500 meters water resistant!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Getting ready for 1 week of salty water, 3 divers, tons of Rum and Cuban cigars....
> Yippee Ki-Yay Motherfuc_er.....
> There's my choice...
> 
> ...


Post some pics when you're there..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh, I will 
Give me 2 days....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Beefy green ceramic


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Helm Blue


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Roses are red, violets are blue....
My Kav is ready for Cuba.... and I am too....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Roses are red, violets are blue....
> My Kav is ready for Cuba.... and I am too....
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... very nice. The housekeeper's nephew is going to love that. I look forward to his wrist shots.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yes... very nice. The housekeeper's nephew is going to love that. I look forward to his wrist shots.










Now you got me thinking..... I hate you....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

My newest addition should qualify


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Now you got me thinking..... I hate you....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I get this but I'm not 100% sure. But I like that you got us wondering... btw G, where do you get your nato's? Finding 24mm nato's is sometimes difficult.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Yes... very nice. The housekeeper's nephew is going to love that. I look forward to his wrist shots.


Had to think about that, then I laughed at the I pad!!!

He's still got my TAG F1, but must need a new battery by now!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Had to think about that, then I laughed at the I pad!!!
> 
> He's still got my TAG F1, but must need a new battery by now!!


Oh i hate you too now..... I'll probably take my daughter's Minnie Mouse Watch instead ... I'll post it on the Bronze threads too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> I think I get this but I'm not 100% sure. But I like that you got us wondering... btw G, where do you get your nato's? Finding 24mm nato's is sometimes difficult.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah....... he's putting fear.... playing with my brain...... he's telling me to put my Hadal here into the safest safe in North America and go swimming with a Timex....
Bro, I go to Cuba not going to Romania..... (No offence Fozzaru...)
I wanted to take 3 watches with me BUT I'll probably take only my Hadal, i won't take it off my wrist though.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bah! Take em all. You have four limbs... 

Strap em on and enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Keeping it on your wrist won’t help!!

The Cuban maid sawed off my arm at the elbow to get my tag!!

Too much Pina Colada numbed my senses!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Yeah....... he's putting fear.... playing with my brain...... he's telling me to put my Hadal here into the safest safe in North America and go swimming with a Timex....
> Bro, I go to Cuba not going to Romania..... (No offence Fozzaru...)
> I wanted to take 3 watches with me BUT I'll probably take only my Hadal, i won't take it off my wrist though.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's cool, I'm sure you know what you're doing. Sounds like you're going to be in a much more secure facility than where I stay. 









What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It's cool, I'm sure you know what you're doing. Sounds like you're going to be in a much more secure facility than where I stay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the room service in Guantanamo???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> How's the room service in Guantanamo???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's sorta split into different levels... kinda like Coachella with the wristbands.

It all depends on what color you're wearing that day and which entrance you came in at.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> I think I get this but I'm not 100% sure. But I like that you got us wondering... btw G, where do you get your nato's? Finding 24mm nato's is sometimes difficult.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On most of the ones I post up, they're just Artstyle... hard to beat for casual wear. The smaller gauge ones are Moose, out of Canada.

For any work watch or real rarity, I only trust Maratac... long enough for diving, holes don't stretch under stress and never had one pop a ring.

Here's one of my work watches ('58 Black Hole Shark) on a Maratac Zulu... 









Let me know if you still have trouble finding any... I've accrued a few ammo cans of them over the years:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

They're all insured so wtf......
Hope that the housekeeper's nephew doesn't like watches....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> They're all insured so wtf......
> Hope that the housekeeper's nephew doesn't like watches....
> 
> 
> ...


Two vials of accelerant, razor shrapnel, multiple timekeeping instruments in a pelican case.

Yep.

No worries about the housekeeper... that will fly just fine. Doesn't look at all like an Improvised Explosive Device.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Two vials of accelerant, razor shrapnel, multiple timekeeping instruments in a pelican case.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> No worries about the housekeeper... that will fly just fine. Doesn't look at all like an Improvised Explosive Device.


Ha! I didn't look that close... deff a strange package... triple time zone IED?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Make sure it’s hand luggage for extra effect!!

You didn’t wanna go Cuba anyway Dobra!! All that sand sun and Cigars, just horrible.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good point....








OK... switched to a smaller case, no lighter and cutter together.... Now we come back to the housekeeper....?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks legit???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Parachutes not provided.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Parachutes not provided.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you need to find another guy with a kav to sit on the other side of the plane? So she stayed balanced...

Safe travels mate. Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Yes... very nice. The housekeeper's nephew is going to love that. I look forward to his wrist shots.


Only one watch. Only one bracelet. Or no room cleaning whatsoever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Yeah....... he's putting fear.... playing with my brain...... he's telling me to put my Hadal here into the safest safe in North America and go swimming with a Timex....
> Bro, I go to Cuba not going to Romania..... (No offence Fozzaru...)
> I wanted to take 3 watches with me BUT I'll probably take only my Hadal, i won't take it off my wrist though.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None taken... please DO come with all your collection to Romania. And invite USMC, Ben, KnightRider and BigClive to come with theirs too... it's good to come back clean and start all over from time to time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Can't compete with some of these. Almost ashamed of my puny Juggernaut


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

This may not be my most expensive, or even chunkiest piece in the collection, but I can't seem to take it off my wrist other than to change straps... This strap beast is giving Panerai a run for the money









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Only one watch. Only one bracelet. Or no room cleaning whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe safe safe....... in the safe 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> None taken... please DO come with all your collection to Romania. And invite USMC, Ben, KnightRider and BigClive to come with theirs too... it's good to come back clean and start all over from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been there, done that..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Safe safe safe....... in the safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool... kinda common knowledge, not sharing any trade secrets here; peel the label on the safe and there's a hole for staff to open in case you can't remember the combo. Or that particular safe, just pick it up an inch and drop it while turning the mechanism and it'll open within a couple attempts. If it's bolted, just hit it on top so the pin drops.

Almost every housekeeper and hotel engineer knows how to do this since people mess up the combos all the time.

I had something stolen out of my safe in Vegas; they claimed there was no way to open it, but I demanded they audit the room lock (they don't like admitting this can be done)... turns out the night housemaid helped herself during turn down service. Security checked the nearest white room and found my items. Audited that lock and found she was the only one who went in. My ID helped get that ball rolling... I'm sure they'd do it for you though.

Anyway, again, no worries.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Heavy Metal


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Cool... kinda common knowledge, not sharing any trade secrets here; peel the label on the safe and there's a hole for staff to open in case you can't remember the combo. Or that particular safe, just pick it up an inch and drop it while turning the mechanism and it'll open within a couple attempts. If it's bolted, just hit it on top so the pin drops.
> 
> Almost every housekeeper and hotel engineer knows how to do this since people mess up the combos all the time.
> 
> ...


Nahhh..... cuban people are the most safe people. I love them!!!!
My Thunder likes the ocean...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Nahhh..... cuban people are the most safe people. I love them!!!!
> My Thunder likes the ocean...
> 
> 
> ...


"Safe" people?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The Carlson Hadal tonight


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Metal on Metal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

A little on the fence regarding this Nato. Searched all around for a winter camo 24mm nato and only found this one in China. For the record I need to start wearing this on any nato! What does the mob think of this combo?

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> A little on the fence regarding this Nato. Searched all around for a winter camo 24mm nato and only found this one in China. For the record I need to start wearing this on any nato! What does the mob think of this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like Snake Plissken's pants...










Black always looks nice on a sub


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> It's like Snake Plissken's pants...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been sufficiently shamed....off to countycomm's website...

*EDIT*: you'd think I was looking for Chuck Norris tears or something. I can't find 24mm Maratac nato's with the 4 oval rings anywhere.. I've had a few different ones but Maratac tops.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wonder if snake had one of these...

Today's chunk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

Sweet chunky ess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wonder if snake had one of these...
> 
> Today's chunk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





solar g-shocker said:


> I have been sufficiently shamed....off to countycomm's website...


Don't be ashamed... remember, I actually own one of these.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Dobra said:


> Roses are red, violets are blue....
> My Kav is ready for Cuba.... and I am too....
> 
> 
> ...


What brand is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

10Swiss10 said:


> What brand is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kaventsmann Hadal II


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kaventsmann Bathyal II


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> A little on the fence regarding this Nato. Searched all around for a winter camo 24mm nato and only found this one in China. For the record I need to start wearing this on any nato! What does the mob think of this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watchgecko also is a range of cool natos..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Rojote said:


> ?


By the way you picture it, it seems you're somehow showcasing it as for a sale... would you!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> The Carlson Hadal tonight


Is this anodized aluminium?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't be ashamed... remember, I actually own one of these.


Love this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't be ashamed... remember, I actually own one of these.


I just figured out that's a watch!!! I thought it was a nightstand clock! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's where your straps do their best work! They look even better with a little abuse.

I was trying to figure out which was my first Dobra the other day, but the early ones have all been in the ocean and the numbers wore off long ago.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go 11999 metres deeper. Give the watch a proper test run.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

That guys creepin' on your watch, bro!... quick, bury it...!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> That guys creepin' on your watch, bro!... quick, bury it...!


Must be the housekeepers nephew... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> It's like Snake Plissken's pants...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you find something silly, something comical and you begin to chuckle, then burst into a laughing fit... this is one of those moments. Fantastic post!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

600, spring drive Titanium..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

MM300 Kermit 










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Strap made by me. It's not great but looks good in pics 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My chunkiest


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Seastrong


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Great looking red colorway. The bezel is interesting w/ 15 min numerals & 10 min coin edge, from the picture angle is almost looks asymmetrical. What movement?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Great looking red colorway. The bezel is interesting w/ 15 min numerals & 10 min coin edge, from the picture angle is almost looks asymmetrical. What movement?


Thanks! It is an "in house" swiss Alpina quartz Al-247. The crown action is the smoothest I have ever felt in a watch before. Feels like it glides through hydraulic fluid.

Yes, it has 6 strips of coin edge around bezel. Very unique imo.

These pics might help.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian : a vintage Soviet Beast


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Edox Hydro Sub Auto


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Another homemade strap!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

1 more day......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Another homemade strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. If I ever get a spare few hours I'd love to have a crack at strap making.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I like it but it's frustrating! It’s like golf. You can do 90% well and you miss the green or 3 putt. I’m doing most things better each time but I’m still not there. You realized what artists we have that crank out amazing straps all the time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some ap..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Navy NVCh-30


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14343715


Beautiful watch! What year?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

xmonger said:


> Beautiful watch! What year?


Thanks, isn't it just, still can't believe my luck that I managed to get it!!

It's 2017.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Some ap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knighty, we must arrange a GTG so I can mug you and nick your watches!!

You have a great collection man.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

425 on a different strap.

Only happens every couple of years, cos those little lug screws...........

I mean come on, with my sausage fingers!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Knighty, we must arrange a GTG so I can mug you and nick your watches!!
> 
> You have a great collection man.


Gimme your bronze and you can have my Casio 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Knighty, we must arrange a GTG so I can mug you and nick your watches!!
> 
> You have a great collection man.


Gimme your bronze and you can have my Casio 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Model 50 today.










On a new beefy bracelet.

Have a good one guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Model 50 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on that bracelet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fullswing catalog case used by several brands


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looks great on that bracelet.


Thanks. I was planning to try one of the AD BOR bracelets, but they are pretty pricey. So I tried this one first. It's really well made and has a nice mix of brushed and polished finishes. Good result imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Handfull of chunk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Handfull of chunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some fantastic looking faces in that bunch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Handfull of chunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Vesire is the new AD for Zlatoust in Europe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Looks like Vesire is the new AD for Zlatoust in Europe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like unofficial dealer



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay LE.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Magma Froggy....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

46x18mm bronze chunk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Testing a new combo with a RIOS canvas strap on the MV Arsenale.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wouldn't normally consider this chunky... but since we're grading on a curve, it appears to qualify.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sterile dssd 😉


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Wouldn't normally consider this chunky... but since we're grading on a curve, it appears to qualify.


Impeccable patina, as always. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Aquatico









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Unimatic U2-C


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Graham,
What's your wrist size? 
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Graham,
> What's your wrist size?
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It fluctuates wildly. In that pic, about 7.5.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

7.5"

What all real men should have!!


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Gulfmaster


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Came on a very rattly steel bracelet (Not in a quaint old Subby sort of a way) so popped it on a rubber expander for the upcoming hols.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Titanium plus bronze..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gonna go for chunky on this one!! 45mil case and quite solid and weighty.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14364885
> View attachment 14364887
> 
> 
> Gonna go for chunky on this one!! 45mil case and quite solid and weighty.


I don't recognize that PAM, new reference?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I don't recognize that PAM, new reference?


It can't be a new model Pam it is WR to 20atm!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> It can't be a new model Pam it is WR to 20atm!!


Hah!

Thanks for having a good sense of humour!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It’s Panerai that have the sense of humour!!

Charge more for a non WR divers watch with less features!!

Now that is funny.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sea Ram 500. Listed in private sale.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

45mm









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Been wearing a new Seiko for a couple of days, and you forget how heavy these beasts are!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Put the Armida on Shark mesh today. What you think?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

About as chunky as it gets.

Have a great weekend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Carbo








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

Build here with 1000m wr


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Deep dive chunk on one of the last Dobra straps


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Deep dive chunk on one of the last Dobra straps


Where's he been lately? He did mention to me he wanted to cut down on socials... I hope we haven't lost him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Where's he been lately? He did mention to me he wanted to cut down on socials... I hope we haven't lost him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, he's out for awhile... definitely not strappin'.


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Where the heck are you? 126 degrees?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

reeder1 said:


> Where the heck are you? 126 degrees?


The surface of the sun by the looks of things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 8000m 

















Underwater photo by -2m


----------



## rob.deledda (Aug 11, 2018)

Some chunk.









Sent from my SM-A105M using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Deep dive chunk on one of the last Dobra straps


Soo beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's awesome, Ploprof 1200...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

new shoes for my PVD Ennebi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Purdy aint she


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

Black Bay Bronze..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Love the way this one catches the light.

Have a good one friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

14.75mm


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Carmagnolle by Pontvs








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ecozilla









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DUZU Ningaloo Reef, a beauty...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

My second baseball strap. I like how it turned out. Still some improvements I need to make.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> My second baseball strap. I like how it turned out. Still some improvements I need to make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job G-Shocker! Really beautiful!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Back from the med, and picked up a bit of green.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Great Watch! New dial.... changed it on the warranty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Master Explorer 1000m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I hereby present, my 45 mm, 1 of 1 Helson Shark Diver full lume dial.... in titanium!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> I hereby present, my 45 mm, 1 of 1 Helson Shark Diver full lume dial.... in titanium!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid

I've always liked the SDs


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Midday switch to something chunkier


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Midday switch to something chunkier


Wow that is completely ridiculous, I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> I hereby present, my 45 mm, 1 of 1 Helson Shark Diver full lume dial.... in titanium!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And no lume shot? Shame on you...

Beautiful watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> And no lume shot? Shame on you...
> 
> Beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boom!!! It's actually way brighter in person 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Midday switch to something chunkier


G-
I'd love more pics of this one. Love the crown engraving! Btw, your inbox was/is full

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> G-
> I'd love more pics of this one. Love the crown engraving! Btw, your inbox was/is full
> 
> Neil
> ...


Scan back through the for sales page. It's listed there. Lots more pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just look at those big paws, Skipper's gonna be a chunky diver soon.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> I hereby present, my 45 mm, 1 of 1 Helson Shark Diver full lume dial.... in titanium!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive can you post a lumeshot?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


This one is looking absolutely perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *HighLife* (Dec 7, 2012)

watchimus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp timepiece. May I ask where they're available?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Ralf-Tech - WRX
(a few nice variations)

https://www.ralftech.com/collection.php?gamme=wrx

They have various AD, mainly in Europe, and France (where I purchased mine back in 2013 - first batch)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

My CX 20,000 plus 25% and Sottomariono Automatico 1000M


----------



## *HighLife* (Dec 7, 2012)

watchimus said:


> Ralf-Tech - WRX
> (a few nice variations)
> 
> They have various AD, mainly in Europe, and France (where I purchased mine back in 2013 - first batch)
> ...


Many thanks. It's sharp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Out for a stroll

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hulk dweller 😉


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big chunk of bronze on a new custom 28mm strap from a local strap maker.

Now I just need to find a buckle to fit this beast...

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


always gotta out chunk me huh? 



















Yeah, I couldn't wait for a bronze buckle.... sitting pretty now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> I hereby present, my 45 mm, 1 of 1 Helson Shark Diver full lume dial.... in titanium!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went on their site - this dial seems not being available in this size and titanium - is it a custom order?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

This is some real man poop here (I tried several forms of the 'S' word and it got redacted)!

There's a lot of it in this thread!

I like stats..., you? Who doesn't like stats (part of my old job, some things are hard to let go of)?! I was perusing this 3 1/2 year old thread and noticed that there seems like only about 4 people are the biggest contributors of nearly 3000 posts! Here's how it breaks down...

USMC0321
Posts 374

bigclive2011
Posts 324

Dobra
Posts 275

Bendodds360
Posts 245

Everyone else, is way less than a hun (even the OP has less than 100!)! Including me with a single post, about 50 pages ago, where I commented on another's and posted a couple of my chunks (Helberg CH1 and a big Meg). Anyway..., I just thought it interesting, so I better make contribution #2 with my newest acquisition....









I'm pretty proud of it and it's becoming a favorite. I am a big lurker in the thread - if that counts for anything.

... and look out @USMC0321... I'm coming for ya!

Take care guys!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Fozzaru said:


> Went on their site - this dial seems not being available in this size and titanium - is it a custom order?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I inquired about a steel one. Helson wasn't making them anymore... but then offered to make me one. A few days later I asked if they could make it in titanium- which they agreed to do. More to the story which I'll add later on...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm pretty proud of it and it's becoming a favorite. I am a big lurker in the thread - if that counts for anything.

... and look out @USMC0321... I'm coming for ya!

Take care guys![/QUOTE]

Guess I like em BIG too.

And fingers crossed... if all goes well. There will be a new chunky addition in a month or two.

(I also like stats great post!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> This is some real man poop here (I tried several forms of the 'S' word and it got redacted)!


That's a niiiice one! Got rid of a TCM awhile back and have regretted it ever since. May have to swoop back around on that one. Very nice.


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I love it here!! People post pics of huge ridiculous watches like mine!!

Always love the look on guys at work faces when I let them try on the Bronzo, and it drags their arms down to their sides


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - you made me jealous  - this is stunning. I'll get myself one, rather sooner than later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Out for a stroll
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a sturdy bracelet - where from!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just when I thought I wanted to get away from big watches I had to look at this thread. Damn now I want a big chunky diver !!!!!!


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

My first Dive watch, a Neymar (now the artist calling itself BLWRX I think). it appears to be an homage to the Rolex Sea Dweller. It's chunky at about 7.5oz. NH35 not running that impressively so far.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Tritium and lots of lume



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Fozzaru said:


> Thanks - you made me jealous  - this is stunning. I'll get myself one, rather sooner than later
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Helson will have it for sale soon. Had to send it back. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> Helson will have it for sale soon. Had to send it back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happened?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Good looking "Door Stopper" 
See you had 1 bullet and you missed the target 
Here's my Acanthurus 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Where's all the weekend chunk!?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

10 Mile


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a beautiful part of the world. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good morning ladies and gentlemen, this is King Hadal.......the second 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

904L Triggerfish


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice ones! Doing the 904 Irukandji today:


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

Feeling boaty today. 1992 Kinetic Scuba. Ahoy!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

45mm chunk.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Half a kilo...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I snapped this last night, then got sidetracked and forgot to post...

Have a good one gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Boom!


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Awesome pieces! I just picked this up today....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok.... someone figured it out...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Tickythebull said:


> 45mm chunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Have one coming finally. Cheers!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Agat with an upgraded dome crystal made by Dr. Phill









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

"Give me a Bronze Diver and I'll give you back..... ART"

Quoting Dobra.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> "Give me a Bronze Diver and I'll give you back..... ART"
> 
> Quoting Dobra.....
> 
> ...


Stunning art mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

"Do you know what it is yet mate??"

Or is it inappropriate to say that now??


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are killing me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

305 grams sized. Lighter than I thought it would be. Lol.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Rojote said:


> 305 grams sized. Lighter than I thought it would be. Lol.


Is it the 45 Titanium?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Fozzaru said:


> Rojote said:
> 
> 
> > 305 grams sized. Lighter than I thought it would be. Lol.
> ...


Stainless. The ti ones are 220 grams.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Solar G-Shocker has the one that I want - tomorrow I'm writing to Helson to see if they'd want to make one for me as well. Guys, keep your fingers crossed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> Solar G-Shocker has the one that I want - tomorrow I'm writing to Helson to see if they'd want to make one for me as well. Guys, keep your fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummmm...May want to talk to solar on that first. That went back due to poor build quality; not unlike everything coming out of Helson these days.

I get cutting some corners, but not having a caseback that screws on is a little much.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Ummmm...May want to talk to solar on that first. That went back due to poor build quality; not unlike everything coming out of Helson these days.
> 
> I get cutting some corners, but not having a caseback that screws on is a little much.


I will surely do  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Everything is Kosher on my Shark Diver 45 (not a sharkmaster 600/1000). Cheers!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok, long story short.... I upgraded my Agat...
You all know about my little accident at work that left a couple of dings on my diver's bezel....
Well, yesterday while at work I Shot Peened the bezel... Shot Peening (procedure is used on certain aircraft parts in order to make parts from critical areas stronger, by compressing [compacting] the metal by projecting small stainless beads).... so here it is









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Ok, long story short.... I upgraded my Agat...
> You all know about my little accident at work that left a couple of dings on my diver's bezel....
> Well, yesterday while at work I Shot Peened the bezel... Shot Peening (procedure is used on certain aircraft parts in order to make parts from critical areas stronger, by compressing [compacting] the metal by projecting small stainless beads).... so here it is
> 
> ...


Lookin' great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Rojote said:


> Everything is Kosher on my Shark Diver 45 (not a sharkmaster 600/1000). Cheers!


Yep...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ok, long story short.... I upgraded my Agat...
> You all know about my little accident at work that left a couple of dings on my diver's bezel....
> Well, yesterday while at work I Shot Peened the bezel... Shot Peening (procedure is used on certain aircraft parts in order to make parts from critical areas stronger, by compressing [compacting] the metal by projecting small stainless beads).... so here it is
> 
> ...


Nice; I was trying to decide between blast and cerakote on one of mine... this definitely tilted the scale. Nicely done.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep...
> 
> For less, waaaaaayyyyy less money I'd go for a DUZU..... similar look, unique machined case. I tested it... you can't go wrong...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Dat aluminum bezel off. Was the case back welded on? Ti sucks for scratches imo. Chit happens... 😉.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Dobra said:


> USMC0321 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep...
> ...


Purdy Boyz. Glad you two are fans of Duzu's...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice; I was trying to decide between blast and cerakote on one of mine... this definitely tilted the scale. Nicely done.


Send whatever you want to have it blasted to me..... I guarantee an Aerospace grade procedure.... I'll make sure that everything is per specs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Rojote said:


> Purdy Boyz. Glad you two are fans of Duzu's...


I'm probably the only one in this thread that owns a DUZU. Great built watch....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> I'm probably the only one in this thread that owns a DUZU. Great built watch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures... I'll "immerse" myself in their website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugula (Aug 6, 2014)

Dobra said:


> I'm probably the only one in this thread that owns a DUZU. Great built watch....


lurker here...chiming in to say i've got one too. dlc w/ orange dial. wish the dlc bracelet was higher quality but no complaints about the piece itself!


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

It seems DUZU search string as well as the Ningaloo Reef watch is too much for Google... look:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Update: I just discovered www.duzuwatches.com. But meanwhile, because we're talking about chunkiness to my mentors @DOBRA and @USMC0321 I think you'll want to take a look here: http://www.sisumovement.com/
Bravado and Carburetor collections might be of your interest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Dobra said:


> Rojote said:
> 
> 
> > Purdy Boyz. Glad you two are fans of Duzu's...
> ...


Lol. Maybe we should all give you a prize or standing ovation...?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Rojote said:


> Lol. Maybe we should all give you a prize or standing ovation...?


You could give a standing ovation.... I wouldn't mind...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ think maybe you got a sitting ovulation from him.

Today's chunk:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ think maybe you got a sitting ovulation from him.
> 
> Today's chunk:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok..... hate to be an "asswhole" BUT this one is coming....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

I reckon this should qualify. Swiss Legend Abyssos V2


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Citizen NY0054


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Helson chunk









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

German on Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Ok..... hate to be an "asswhole" BUT this one is coming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Dobra. That's mint! Your collection is becoming quite epic these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Congrats Dobra. That's mint! Your collection is becoming quite epic these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!
I have to admit I have the best Watch "Coach" ever....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Any other thick Ennebi's out there...?


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Deep Blue 40mm x 15mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Flash light at night.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

You mean other than this beauty????


USMC0321 said:


> Any other thick Ennebi's out there...?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You mean other than this beauty????


Yeah, that's the one. Wow, very nice!!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, that's the one. Wow, very nice!!!


Grazie.... we say "molto bellissimo".... My Ennebi doesn't speak English.... show some respect brother 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra
That Ennebi is the dogs 

My"not so WR" Shark Diver

















Yes, that IS a piece of paper I could slide under both sides of the caseback...

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Grazie.... we say "molto bellissimo".... My Ennebi doesn't speak English.... show some respect brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It spoke English fine last week...?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It spoke English fine last week...?


You tell me.....
Bad habits you taught it....just told me he'd







like a cigar....
Here's my bling bling for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, that's the one. Wow, very nice!!!


Stunner. Looks great on too. Um, wait... better learn how to speak Italian...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Tuna!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Dobra said:


> I'm probably the only one in this thread that owns a DUZU. Great built watch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























I'm a BIG Duzu fan also!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 14484407
> 
> View attachment 14484411
> 
> ...


The blue on the blue ISO is very nice! May have to try out this Duzu.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 14484407
> 
> View attachment 14484411
> 
> ...


Ok so I'm not the only one that thinks that DUZU are AMAZING watches....
Great trio brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> The blue on the blue ISO is very nice! May have to try out this Duzu.


It happens to be a close friend with the owner of DUZU... so whenever you want something, let me know first....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> It happens to be a close friend with the owner of DUZU... so whenever you want something, let me know first....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Copy that. Enjoying Dobra #99 on the old no-namer. Or is it #66 and I'm reading it upside down? Come to think of it, it looks like your later work. Anyway, the two-tone is one of your best.


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Kalmar 2 6000M


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

One of the big case Soviet Amphibian from the 80'


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Blue LaBomba


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Don't need any ovations or «.ovulations.»
Here's the King Hadal.... the second 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Quick watch change.... Have a great weekend guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

The Marine in a Waffle!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

My 3 Chunkies for this weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow there are some crazy looking dive watches here


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

Armida A8 brass w/ some patina


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

catanha said:


> View attachment 14489965
> 
> 
> Armida A8 brass w/ some patina


Very nice patina and colour combos on that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some 904l for Saturday night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Quick watch change.... Have a great weekend guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dobra, Welcome to the Ennebi Family! 
How are you enjoying that beauty ? Is it a 49mm Vintage model right ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> Congratulations Dobra, Welcome to the Ennebi Family!
> How are you enjoying that beauty ? Is it a 49mm Vintage model right ?


Thanks Dario!
Yup it's the 49mm.... I believe it was built for my wrist.... fits me perfectly .
When they built it, they never knew that it's "Custom" made for me.... it's all I ever wanted on a Ennebi Watch .... Kaki dial, Gold features.....and so and so....
Just want to thank USMC0321 for letting it go....i know it wasn't easy 
That's what's on my wrist today...








Oh.... I want to thank USMC0321 for letting this one go too.... and many others... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Zinex Heliox Super Sub


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks Dario!
> Yup it's the 49mm.... I believe it was built for my wrist.... fits me perfectly .
> When they built it, they never knew that it's "Custom" made for me.... it's all I ever wanted on a Ennebi Watch .... Kaki dial, Gold features.....and so and so....
> Just want to thank USMC0321 for letting it go....i know it wasn't easy
> ...


Its a beast, and i believe that the Vintage is the only model that they make in the polished version, a really beautiful piece. 
Enjoy it man!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

10 Miles


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Vostok «Slava Amfibian Homage»


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> 10 Miles


Love that one

Bold as anything but it works so well.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sea King on GSD









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dobra said:


> "Give me a Bronze Diver and I'll give you back..... ART"
> 
> Quoting Dobra.....
> 
> ...


That crown is amazing!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Mauiman50 said:


> Sea King on GSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Cheers.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Best clasp in the biz.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Today's healthy option: chunk tuna


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

firewatch44 said:


> That crown is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!
Here's my choice for tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not a diver, but this Thunderbirds is kind of a Chunk, in a good way. With a very thin 9015 movement, they could have made it a lot thinner.


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Can finally join in - I've come to realise that I like the chunky and it's not a compensator 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dan J said:


> Can finally join in - I've come to realise that I like the chunky and it's not a compensator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You joined with an amazing piece my friend!


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

DarioV said:


> You joined with an amazing piece my friend!


Thank you! I've been searching for a while for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dan J said:


> Can finally join in - I've come to realise that I like the chunky and it's not a compensator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaw dropper.

Welcome aboard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Jaw dropper.
> 
> Welcome aboard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Acanthurus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dan J said:


> Can finally join in - I've come to realise that I like the chunky and it's not a compensator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 1024?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Always loved that one!

Very nice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

My new Helson SharkDiver 42mm is no joke.
Built like a tank.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Whitby Intrepid


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

DM500









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko BFK









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Congrats for your new watch bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm still so sad that the DM500s are out of production. Those are fantastic damn watches.



Mauiman50 said:


> DM500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Orient chunk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Congrats for your new watch bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not the new Paci, but thank you. New one's still inbound.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Chunky you say?......


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


The case on that one looks amazing. Is it titanium?

Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I just wish I'd pulled the trigger on this one, years ago!









I still have dreams about it today. The maritime theme, ships wheel (with a little jewel in the center), bare busted mastheads, compass, old map, ropes, anchors, gold treasure. Just dig that buckle on that big 'ol hornback strap in the form of an anchor... it lacks nothing!! Oh yeah... it was a little large too... and expensive!

I'd wear this like I stole it!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I just wish I'd pulled the trigger on this one, years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could deff wear it without fear of being stolen?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

What a glorious strap! Couldn't be more perfect for the Blue Duzu.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

🙂.


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> What a glorious strap! Couldn't be more perfect for the Blue Duzu.
> 
> View attachment 14504099


Ha ha ha
Enjoy it brother!
Great watch !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got this chunker.

H20 Marlin.

I reckon 16mm for a 40mm diameter qualifies


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> Is that a 1024?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


243 bud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


This is not the Panzer, this is the Tiger...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Just got this chunker.
> 
> H20 Marlin.
> 
> I reckon 16mm for a 40mm diameter qualifies


Very nice mate. They make a quality watch. I'm a big fan of the instantly recognisable face too.

Nice pics as always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

That's....... us!








And this is my new love...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Very nice mate. They make a quality watch. I'm a big fan of the instantly recognisable face too.
> 
> Nice pics as always.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much 

Even though of course there were many options to choose from, the classic H2O dial and hands just looked so great to me. I am happy that my H2O looks like an H2O 
Love the big bold look.

Have you owned any H20s?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Just got this chunker.
> 
> H20 Marlin.
> 
> I reckon 16mm for a 40mm diameter qualifies


Very nice piece! I love the all black bezel.
Clemes makes great watches, i owned 6 or 7 of them


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DarioV said:


> Very nice piece! I love the all black bezel.
> Clemes makes great watches, i owned 6 or 7 of them


Thanks!

The sterile bezel was a selling point for me for sure as something different.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> Even though of course there were many options to choose from, the classic H2O dial and hands just looked so great to me. I am happy that my H2O looks like an H2O
> Love the big bold look.
> ...


Nope. But iv always admired their look.

I dare say I will at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dan J said:


> 243 bud.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cyclops through me off... didn't think the 243 had one. I guess some 243's do and some don't. The bezel is definitely thicker than a 1024 or 24. And a lot of the new sub's have blue accents...

Chalk it up to Panerai watches have so many iterations while keeping their styles so similar from year to year... (I think this can only make sense in WIS-land).

anyway thanks for the clarification, bud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blah blah...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

MM300 with me while finding my way out at the corn maze!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scblack (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Chunky









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Testing the Nose landing gear ...... Not bad...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Spectacular...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> The cyclops through me off... didn't think the 243 had one. I guess some 243's do and some don't. The bezel is definitely thicker than a 1024 or 24. And a lot of the new sub's have blue accents...
> 
> Chalk it up to Panerai watches have so many iterations while keeping their styles so similar from year to year... (I think this can only make sense in WIS-land).
> 
> ...


I'm still getting used to all of the numbers. This one is a J serial with the Tritium dial. Tritium got pretty useless real quick and I assume Panerai service will swap it over to a Luminova dial but - if I can request to keep the dial on, I will. The indicies have a real nice colour to them.

Unless of course the Tritium starts flaking and bricks the movement or starts messing up the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Beefy


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Tomten (Oct 2, 2019)

Needs a new battery 😁


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


A classic in every way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Dog and SD


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The beater today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Gotta luv a full sapphire face! 😉.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Meg X Oceanic Time









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

King









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

BU Green


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Nice, what is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ Buran Stingray. Took the Jail Bars off both of them.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sunday Vic









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

We. CA x X's wdcb


Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Z' s stbh


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oris small seconds.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Techme said:


> We. CA x X's wdcbZ' s stbh


Never learned Chinese.... I believe it's time to start now...
Sorry bro I don't have a clue of what your saying..... trust me, I tried 
Hyrtyyui aweigh ghyt.... Wftres't

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Lets start the week with a chunky!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Solid









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


the best white dial that i have seen to date,plus in that housing and bezel config..Pearler !!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> the best white dial that i have seen to date,plus in that housing and bezel config..Pearler !!


It's a ripper. And one of the few Kavs with a movable bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

One of your best pics... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

This on a bund qualifies as chunky!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

After the blue ... here comes the Green ;-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

904l today.

Have a good one gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Never learned Chinese.... I believe it's time to start now...
> Sorry bro I don't have a clue of what your saying..... trust me, I tried
> Hyrtyyui aweigh ghyt.... Wftres't
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry mate, I fell asleep while I was scrolling on Tapatalk. Had a laugh at myself when I saw your quote.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Beautiful ..... just can't understand the bracelet.... Kaventsmann it's meant to stick with leather.....why? Why? Why?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> 904l today.
> 
> Have a good one gents!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah..... my question is valid for you too....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Yeah..... my question is valid for you too....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't knock it to you try it

Also, it's often quite hot where I live. Makes sense to me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Don't knock it to you try it
> 
> Also, it's often quite hot where I live. Makes sense to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I've tried an Ss bracelet on my DUZU..... ouch!!!!!!! Pulls the hair.....Plus, I find it tooooooo fancy/elegant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> After the blue ... here comes the Green ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14533035
> 
> View attachment 14533039


Nice! I love the green dial too. How do you like your 1967?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Water resistance 450.000m


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


That one's tough to beat


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Teppka said:


> Water resistance 450.000m


 Close enough....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Even James Cameron would struggle to beat that!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Another stunner, G.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

My SD was super chunky! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> Another stunner, G.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like my grandfathers cigarette lighter!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

soukchai said:


> Looks like my grandfathers cigarette lighter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Your grandfather had great taste in lighters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are my ones

Seiko SBBN007


Seiko SBBN013


Sinn U2 Black 


Sinn UX GSG9


Pam 177


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian 1967


----------



## Ozz_nl (Oct 11, 2019)

Schrap Cressi. But i have to confess, i like it a lot.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Ozz_nl (Oct 11, 2019)

Ozz_nl said:


> Schrap Cressi. But i have to confess, i like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean cheap Cressi. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600...been through the dip









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

#12 Blasted


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> 600...been through the dip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The minute hand on that one is a beauty! No missing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

At last after all these months you post a decent watch!!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

#12 Polished


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> #12 Polished


Fantastic pic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> At last after all these months you post a decent watch!!


I'm learning - Slowly going back to the Italian side of the sport. Got the 305 posted, but should probably just hold onto it.


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Bendodds360 said:


> Fantastic pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the 382!!

Patina looks superb.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Been trying to find a strap as close to the old style pre vendome straps, saw this and the colour is pretty close, just can't seem to find an old style flat buckle to go with it.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14553645
> View attachment 14553647
> 
> 
> Been trying to find a strap as close to the old style pre vendome straps, saw this and the colour is pretty close, just can't seem to find an old style flat buckle to go with it.


Nice! Dr. Phil (strapsssss on eBay) can help you out. Dobra and I both have bought many custom pieces from him... from crystals to buckles, he's got you covered.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

They don't call it Sumo for nothing...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oris Aquis Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Been a while.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice! Dr. Phil (strapsssss on eBay) can help you out. Dobra and I both have bought many custom pieces from him... from crystals to buckles, he's got you covered.


Did he used to trade under trandafil1972? Because I bought a lot of stuff from him and then he disappeared.

Will get back in touch with him, thanks for the pointer USMC.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Glad to have this one back from service. Finally got to fit my best strap so far to it as well...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pam fever









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

My Chunky Dive Watches!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

IMO one of the most beautiful places in Europe: Crete.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Still on summer Vostok Amphibian mood


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Graham, what's the number of your new hotness?

Trying some gator today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Italian style..... Capisce?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious972 (Dec 4, 2017)

My Panerai sub on a Brutal black strap from Peter Gunny. 
That's chunky !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Evo on Dobra #67


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Evo on Dobra #67


Hi there, sexy Kav..... nice dress....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


I find myself looking at your cigars instead of watches


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Back to me.... Custom Dial on my GONDAR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Back to me.... Custom Dial on my GONDAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That came out better than expected!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice! That came out better than expected!


Thanks G, 
It makes it more special.... unique...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Back to me.... Custom Dial on my GONDAR


I like it! Looks like straight from Davy Jones' dead man's chest.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

PAMster said:


> I like it! Looks like straight from Davy Jones' dead man's chest.


I got it from that chest....
Thanks for the compliments!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Committing WIS faux par by wearing this, on rubber of all things (it's heating up down here and I don't want to funk up my leather alright?!)

With a Suit...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No faux par there!!

I like Panerai divers on rubber straps personally.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dan J said:


> Committing WIS faux par by wearing this, on rubber of all things (it's heating up down here and I don't want to funk up my leather alright?!)
> 
> With a Suit...
> 
> ...


I got a gator strap for my 24 for fancy occasions.... but wear what you like IMO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My precious Acanthurus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

well technically... it fits.


----------



## krockwood (May 15, 2016)




----------



## thunderzarch (Aug 18, 2019)

Just in.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra #100


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

What do you guys think???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Guess I need a new watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah nuts. Me too


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep def blue for me!!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on H2O canvas/leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Glycine









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> 24 on H2O canvas/leather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at you, man... crystal protector, worn canvas, a little Ti patina starting to happen... you're all set! Looking great.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

So many amazing watches! Half I've never seem before. Very cool stuff! 
Chunky back in 1992...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Frogman approved

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Deleted Blurred photo 
Anyone know why my photos are often blurred on here? It's really annoying


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Long sleeve..... must be freezing cold in California.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Bangla on a beaver tail strap


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Can you get chunkyer than this?


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

The Watch Ho said:


> Can you get chunkyer than this?
> 
> View attachment 14583201


nah, every other watch here only appears to be because they're being worn by MC guys with tiny wrists


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Long sleeve..... must be freezing cold in California.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll swap for Essex England??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just bought the biggest Kaventsmann watch!!

So if it doesn’t fit I’m gonna sell it to Knighty!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I just bought the biggest Kaventsmann watch!!
> 
> So if it doesn't fit I'm gonna sell it to Knighty!!


You get that big SS one off the bay? It was in your area from memory...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, that’s the beasty.

Not sure how it’s gonna fit, but I’m on the Sumo seaweed stew and I’m up to 100kg on the wrist curls so may be alright!!

If not Knighty will have it, he likes a big watch or 10


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fantastic! It was a unique looking Kav. Good to hear we will get to see some more pics of it. 

Congrats mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I just bought the biggest Kaventsmann watch!!
> 
> So if it doesn't fit I'm gonna sell it to Knighty!!


Prepare to sell your Panerai Bronzo......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep, that's the beasty.
> 
> Not sure how it's gonna fit, but I'm on the Sumo seaweed stew and I'm up to 100kg on the wrist curls so may be alright!!
> 
> If not Knighty will have it, he likes a big watch or 10


Preview pic!! I didn't see it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's the 50mm beast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Prepare to sell your Panerai Bronzo......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's more chance of some big bloke who makes thick straps wearing a Timex Marlin!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Breaking myself in gently with a 47mil Rad.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

This one is probably the most chunky that I currently own.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

18mm thick including domed crystal

Cayman


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> There's more chance of some big bloke who makes thick straps wearing a Timex Marlin!!


Don't say hop until you jump.... 
If I could find the watch I use to wear a few years ago....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Spooky.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Don't say hop until you jump....
> If I could find the watch I use to wear a few years ago....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it a timex?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Medium-ish chunky... but you wear your g-shock when you do the Thermite reaction 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Medium-ish chunky... but you wear your g-shock when you do the Thermite reaction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always get Thermite and Carbonite confused:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Probably one of these tonight


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My newest acquisition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Big day Tmw!!

A 50mil Steel Kav can't be heavier than this!!

Can it????


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14587177
> 
> 
> Big day Tmw!!
> ...


Guess you will find out in a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep, that's the beasty.
> 
> Not sure how it's gonna fit, but I'm on the Sumo seaweed stew and I'm up to 100kg on the wrist curls so may be alright!!
> 
> If not Knighty will have it, he likes a big watch or 10


Tapatalk bars me from posting pics for a few days and this happens 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Sea Shadow 1943, BTW this one is for sale...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14587177
> 
> 
> Big day Tmw!!
> ...


Ummm... yes.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Probably one of these tonight


Holly cannelloni!!!!
That's a GREAT Ménage à trois .....
Never understood the crowns....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra,

Don't you have one incoming?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Dobra,
> 
> Don't you have one incoming?
> 
> ...


What, a cannelloni? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Dobra,
> 
> Don't you have one incoming?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> What, a cannelloni?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cannelloni would be stopped by Customs for sure....... I'd like a few though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's arrived









Shall I start a "Is this watch too big for me? " thread.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I even need to get a wider angle lens for my I Pad!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14590035
> 
> 
> I even need to get a wider angle lens for my I Pad!!


That's a nice beast there. What size is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14590035
> 
> 
> I even need to get a wider angle lens for my I Pad!!


Love it with the big Clive fold.

Grats mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> That's a nice beast there. What size is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50mil case without the crown, but it's the 65mil L2L that's sets it Apart 

From "Normal" watches.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14590035
> 
> 
> I even need to get a wider angle lens for my I Pad!!


What a beast! Congratulations! How much does it weigh ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DarioV said:


> What a beast! Congratulations! How much does it weigh ?


2xBronzos and a bag of sugar!!

220gms on the leather.

Thought I might try and source a titanium bracelet for it and see if I could crack the 1kg mark.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

New acquisition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> It's arrived
> 
> View attachment 14590025
> 
> ...


It's in the normal Kaventsmann acceptable overhang range - congratulations! You went the right route - I ordered one months ago and don't even know if it's been made yet.

Now... you need yourself a Dobra. Your life will change - you'll be roaming the streets looking for trouble. Fight it or join in - it's your choice now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> It's arrived
> 
> View attachment 14590025
> 
> ...


Wow congrats.

That's the first time I've see a watch make your wrist look small


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> It's in the normal Kaventsmann acceptable overhang range - congratulations! You went the right route - I ordered one months ago and don't even know if it's been made yet.
> 
> Now... you need yourself a Dobra. Your life will change - you'll be roaming the streets looking for trouble. Fight it or join in - it's your choice now.


Kinda would like one, but he lives the wrong side of the pond, so unless he's coming back to Europe for Xmas, and could slip a little something in his suitcase.......

Have been looking at them since I first saw yours posted, and I'm pleased I got one, not really a watch, more of a metalwork piece of art that also tells the time.

Really beautifully made, I'm impressed.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ perfect description - hell, I often forget they display the time. Now you understand why we chuckle when someone tells us the lume isn't bright enough or the dial isn't legible... who cares?

Gotta hold one to understand.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ perfect description - hell, I often forget they display the time. Now you understand why we chuckle when someone tells us the lume isn't bright enough or the dial isn't legible... who cares?
> 
> Gotta hold one to understand.


And there it is. My all time favourite.

Epic watch. Wonderful pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Go Navy!









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The fact that I have small wrists make it even chunkier










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Getting the hang of wearing it now, tighten up the strap one notch tighter than usual and keep it close.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a sucker for T-100 lume (on a new by strap)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Think I found my endgame with this one... I would have not believed I could really wear the 47mm beast on my 6.5 - 6.75" wrist but the proportions, the crown guards, the lugs and where the strap is mounted in relation to the case height is just so much nicer than on the 44mm. And the 44mm almost feels too small now as well. :-x


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Think I found my endgame with this one... I would have not believed I could really wear the 47mm beast on my 6.5 - 6.75" wrist but the proportions, the crown guards, the lugs and where the strap is mounted in relation to the case height is just so much nicer than on the 44mm. And the 44mm almost feels too small now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For future reference in case anyone is interested... this is the 44 in as close match of a pic as I could get:


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

They both look great, but the 47 has better proportions on the lugs imho


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> They both look great, but the 47 has better proportions on the lugs imho


Yeah that was my thinking as well. The lugs are beefier and the strap sits a little higher, which gives off a more balanced look in general.

Also it's a bit hard to get across in the pics but the 44mm looks a lot taller on the wrist, in proportions at least - they are the same height actually. I think the lower sitting strap also enforces that tall impression.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

No I'm not addicted...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Yeah that was my thinking as well. The lugs are beefier and the strap sits a little higher, which gives off a more balanced look in general.
> 
> Also it's a bit hard to get across in the pics but the 44mm looks a lot taller on the wrist, in proportions at least - they are the same height actually. I think the lower sitting strap also enforces that tall impression.


Are the lug holes actually lower on the 44mm ? It might be the strap that on the 47mm is thicker at the lugs with that folding than the one you have mounted on the 44. I'm telling you this because when i make a strap for my Ennebis i go a little bit thicker to have the strap sit higher in the lugs, like you said it gives a better look to it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Needs a thicker strap this watch!!


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14597499
> 
> 
> Needs a thicker strap this watch!!


Is that running spring bars or plutonium rods?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, funny you should ask!!

But I notice when I wear it I don’t need the house lights on any more??


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> Are the lug holes actually lower on the 44mm ? It might be the strap that on the 47mm is thicker at the lugs with that folding than the one you have mounted on the 44. I'm telling you this because when i make a strap for my Ennebis i go a little bit thicker to have the strap sit higher in the lugs, like you said it gives a better look to it.


Yes the strap that was mounted on the 47mm was actually a little bit thicker. Nonetheless, the screw bars on the 44mm still sit considerably lower. On the 47mm the strap covers the lower part of the case, whereas on the 44mm it not only doesn't cover the case but there's actually a gap between the bottom of the case and the strap. And the lugs on the 44mm extend so low that the full case height measured from the bottom of the lugs to the top of the bezel is actually 1-2mm higher than the 47mm.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh yes its very clear from this angle, thanks for the extra picture.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> Oh yes its very clear from this angle, thanks for the extra picture.


But I should also mention that this is I think the 4th variant of the 44mm:

- the original 9682 had a much longer lug to lug length and was probably closer to the proportions of the 47mm (albeit still with the same general height)
- the 9683 Marino had a shorter lug to lug length (50?) but still with more rounded lugs and higher sitting screw bars... I remember reading a few posts were the space between the case and the screw bars was rather small and thus caused some marks on the straps
- the 9689 Linea17 which I believe lies somewhere between the 9682 and the 9683 in terms of L2L and comes with a friction type bezel and 500m of water resistance (so it's maybe a little thinner as well?)
- the 9682A which is the one posted above (and of which so far only 2 pieces exist)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A minuscule 47mil Luminor today.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back with the 904L today.

Have a good one gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Amazing curves.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

That's a handmade chunk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The 44mil Luminor auto, surprisingly chunky, in fact more so than the manual wind 47's.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kahuna (Nov 15, 2006)

2 weeks ago I would have said my Sinn U1, but I just acquired a U212


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Should probably post this on another thread, but I only frequent 3 and it's not bronze and the cigar guys don't talk/write - so indulge me.

Was digging through my strap crate for a change on this one:








Came across this:








For the uninitiated, Delaurian was one of the first rock-stars of straps. He was a true friend of the military operator, a great forum member, and made the most wild and rugged designs of the time.

I paid $700 for my first Delaurian (don't tell Dobra), which didn't match the watch - but I had one.

How popular?... check out the number of this strap from 2007









Any of the OG's heard from Shane?? Gary, Clive, Knight, boatswain?


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> Should probably post this on another thread, but I only frequent 3 and it's not bronze and the cigar guys don't talk/write - so indulge me.
> 
> Was digging through my strap crate for a change on this one:
> 
> ...


Awesome watch, strap and a post! Just this week I saw a great strap of his and decided to have a look at his collection again, as I finally have a watch worthy of a nice strap. To my surprise I came to realize they have stopped selling. ?


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Should probably post this on another thread, but I only frequent 3 and it's not bronze and the cigar guys don't talk/write - so indulge me.
> 
> Was digging through my strap crate for a change on this one:
> 
> ...


Not sure I'm an OG but I remember Shane for sure. His creativity was/is really unmatched. So many designs you see now are derivative of his imagination. A legend. Period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essay59 (Mar 25, 2019)

Autozilla









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Not sure I'm an OG but I remember Shane for sure. His creativity was/is really unmatched. So many designs you see now are derivative of his imagination. A legend. Period.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are, by far, an OG... sorry for the oversight!!

Last we all saw, he sold off like 200 watches at once and then sold a watch while visiting the US... then silence. We as a nation may be responsible, Solar.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> Should probably post this on another thread, but I only frequent 3 and it's not bronze and the cigar guys don't talk/write - so indulge me.
> 
> Was digging through my strap crate for a change on this one:
> 
> ...


Sorry never heard of those straps, I'm not deep into the strap game...yet
I enjoy some of the miraculous pairings folks put together around here though.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Sorry never heard of those straps, I'm not deep into the strap game...yet
> I enjoy some of the miraculous pairings folks put together around here though.


Copy that. You'd probably remember his daily posts, lol


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah right!

I remember now


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Should probably post this on another thread, but I only frequent 3 and it's not bronze and the cigar guys don't talk/write - so indulge me.
> 
> Was digging through my strap crate for a change on this one:
> 
> ...


I was just starting making straps..... had my "Beefy/chunky" style, you know...around 6 to 8mm thick ones, the way I like them, the ones that scare BigClive....
When you bought my first or my second one you hilited his name. Doing some internet research and found him..... the famous Delaurian. 
I thought I'm the only guy that thought BIG/Chunky until I saw his "Black Widow"......
Like Delaurian, I thought I'd make something different than what was already on the market, never was afraid of doing something unusual, my Dobra's eye, the way I arranged my logos on my straps, stitching style, the chosen materials.... HE was an inspiration in the way that I told myself that DIFFERENT is good.... And yeah, it payed off.... With a little bit of encouragement of a dear friend ....
Well yeah.... it's my favourite strap maker, Delaurian strap is the only strap I'd wear instead of mine.... 
Here's his Masterpiece (in my opinion)









Hey G...... 700$?????????
You might owe me an Audi R8.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I was just starting making straps..... had my "Beefy/chunky" style, you know...around 6 to 8mm thick ones, the way I like them, the ones that scare BigClive....
> When you bought my first or my second one you hilited his name....


 Very well put... except for the part about the R8... . Oh man, you made me emoji.

Tell you what, I'll send you THE strap - I'll even put it on a crystal-less Hadal I've recently come across.

Well Shane... wherever you are, you're missed.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Tonight's chunk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’m a bit too new to have owned any of his straps, but I do remeber his posts, and awesome pics. 

Just a thought, if he was Upto strap 6xxx in 2007, and was charging around 700 for them, he’s likely retired to a villa in Tuscany some where, and living the good life. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I love Shane's works too. 
Unique strap designs, attention to every detail (look at that flawless handwriting). As a strap maker myself, you can tell the difference between someone who does it for passion and someone who does it as a job. Shane is an artist in this sector.
He was also a great Ennebi fan, he had quite a nice collection of them.
I haven't seen him post anymore for quite some time now unfortunately, i hope he is alright.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Copy that. You'd probably remember his daily posts, lol


Yep, always admired Shane's posts and watches. Was not fortunate to own his straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gym is shut today so swapped the 372 out for something a bit "Chunkier"


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Gym is shut today so swapped the 372 out for something a big "Chunkier"
> 
> View attachment 14615435


Gym is shut?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes I’m cheap, I use the work one.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes I'm cheap, I use the work one.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I reckon Shane is doing a dollar 90 on one of his Norton commandos he rebuilt.
Bloody top fella for sure...
Dave


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes I'm cheap, I use the work one.












Oh, here's BigC after 1 month of 
wearing his KAVENTSMANN...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Yep, always admired Shane's posts and watches. Was not fortunate to own his straps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cobbler's children have no shoes.....

Show me one strap maker that wear their own straps... I only have a few that I saved them from the garbage bin...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium *Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional - *Kara* edition


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Spork









Sea King


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14601423
> 
> 
> A minuscule 47mil Luminor today.


Such a gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dobra said:


> The cobbler's children have no shoes.....
> 
> Show me one strap maker that wear their own straps... I only have a few that I saved them from the garbage bin...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey i wear mine, cause i don't want to pay for others 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some AP


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

curves and strap fitment disguise it's chunky status,
but I'm taking care of that soon


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

AD today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> AD today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope.that bad boy makes the trip up north Ben

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The collection is pretty light these days mate, I'll bring em all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> The collection is pretty light these days mate, I'll bring em all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> The collection is pretty light these days mate, I'll bring em all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small but striking - You've amassed some great ones, B!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks G. One more bronzo and I’m done for a while... I hope. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Thanks G. One more bronzo and I'm done for a while... I hope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it before you come up North...just in case you don't like it Ben.
Get one like G"s that is big enough for it's own lunar system....and I'll bring cabbage and beer
All the best in jest...I'm a goner when I see a Bronzy

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Fire side


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Steering wheel of a private jet and a bronze Private Watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Thanks G. One more bronzo and I'm done for a while... I hope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A while could mean a few weeks brother...... or days.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Steering wheel of a private jet and a bronze Private Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just can't resist showing us all your privates.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Just can't resist showing us all your privates.


Oh.... there's a few privates that needs to stay private









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Thanks G. One more bronzo and I'm done for a while... I hope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I'm curious...... What's the chef's recommendation for the new Bronze....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ hmmm... usually I can apply an adverb or so and solve the puzzle... I'm stumped on this one.

Today's chunk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice and clean Pam
Great choice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

2 Italians go into a bar...... The third one was missing, damn Panerai.... he's in California 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ hmmm... usually I can apply an adverb or so and solve the puzzle... I'm stumped on this one.
> 
> Today's chunk


Here's my landscaping....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh that part of the year came already

everybody be like


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14624121


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My newest chunk of steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

For all watch lovers....







DUZU watches started a new kickstarter for their Amazing Pilot Watch, DUZU F-35
That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Small compared to some of the beauts on this thread, but chunky enough for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some citizen


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Dobra said:


> For all watch lovers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, Duzu makes a helluva watch for the money, I'm in!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Thanks for posting this, Duzu makes a helluva watch for the money, I'm in!


You're very welcome!
Great watches for little money..... GREAT customer service! He takes great care of his clients.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi on Dark Cognac Shark leather


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


I have to ask G..? What's the pedigree of this one?
It's bloody huge..
Tks mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dave it’s made from giant redwoods, check out the grain!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Dave it's made from giant redwoods, check out the grain!!


It's pre historic Clive!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> I have to ask G..? What's the pedigree of this one?
> It's bloody huge..
> Tks mate
> Dave
> ...


You haven't seen bigclive2011's Kaventsmann wall clock, have you? It has - for whatever reason - a leather strap attached to it and when you strap it onto a medium-sized tree trunk it will still show some overhang .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Did also come with a length of rope for tree trunk fitment!!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Did also come with a length of rope for tree trunk fitment!!


...and a wheelbarrow for transportation


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> I have to ask G..? What's the pedigree of this one?
> It's bloody huge..
> Tks mate
> Dave
> ...


It's Clemens' new Mokume Gane CH1 on a Steinhart mesh to be WUS compliant 









Trying to get this patina


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a bloody Pearler !!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It's Clemens' new Mokume Gane CH1 on a Steinhart mesh to be WUS compliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mission accomplished..... I know you could make it work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Mission accomplished..... I know you could make it work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow - You've substantially added meaning to my quest for patina greatness...

it really was a life goal to one day receive a Robert Redford/Jeremiah Johnson gif in recognition... sniff ... thanks man... silver stars accumulate on my shelf, but this... this... thank you.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh wow - You've substantially added meaning to my quest for patina greatness...
> 
> it really was a life goal to one day receive a Robert Redford/Jeremiah Johnson gif in recognition... sniff ... thanks man... silver stars accumulate on my shelf, but this... this... thank you.


 Stop it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

Ocean Crawler Dream Diver


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pay attention.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This one maybe?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

These 3 in the last 24 hours.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Would you please stop playing with that patina???????? I always have the impression that you have a new watch and want to congratulate you.....
A Nota bene at the bottom of your post stating that is an old watch will help too....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helson


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Would you please stop playing with that patina???????? I always have the impression that you have a new watch and want to congratulate you.....
> A Nota bene at the bottom of your post stating that is an old watch will help too....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I thought he had a new PVD Kav. Misleading at best... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Agreed. I thought he had a new PVD Kav. Misleading at best...





Dobra said:


> Would you please stop playing with that patina???????? I always have the impression that you have a new watch and want to congratulate you.....
> A Nota bene at the bottom of your post stating that is an old watch will help too....


Mmmm... mmmkay... I see, I see. A disclaimer maybe??










Sorry ... please feel free to remove any likes from the misleading previous post.

I will now perform Seppuku in my kitchen - the shame.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

So Funny..keep it rolling..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Bro................










NB

PS
No note about the cigar..... really G????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Bro..
> No note about the cigar..... really G????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Charisma


Yeah... you got me. It's actually the same cigar. I don't really smoke those things. I just put different bands on one I found in the parking lot of the Howard Johnson. Thought it looked "cool".


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah... you got me. It's actually the same cigar. I don't really smoke those things. I just put different bands on one I found in the parking lot of the Howard Johnson. Thought it looked "cool".


That's G in the morning.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh...

NB: this is an older watch, but truly the last of the great Kaventsmann's... old but great.



Dunno... on the fence myself. Please don't feel obligated to like this watch.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Glad to have a Tuna again!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Zlatoust Diver, Rolko Sterling Silver buckle and AK47 strap.... Now that's a BADASS Combo....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh...
> 
> NB: this is an older watch, but truly the last of the great Kaventsmann's... old but great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new screen saver! Good buy 2018 family Christmas pic...

Oh, "like"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Guess I should post a watch pic eh?

Bout to fire up the barby or for my American friends, the grill










The dirt/dust you can see is from ash, we have had a lot of fires this year, lots of smoky skies and houses burned to the ground. I'm safe where I am, but I know Dave's doing it tough up north. Good luck up there mate!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Ben,
Only 70 fires around us and you got the rain!!!
Thanks mate for the pass ...would if been good to sink a dozen or so..
Hope the trip was still fun..looked like a great spot to relax
See you soon
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

20mm thickness


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Bout to fire up the barby...


Ohh... 'barby' NOT 'Barbie'... that makes way more sense.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ohh... 'barby' NOT 'Barbie'... that makes way more sense.











Oh.... that's G's playground .....once he finished playing with his "barby/Barbie"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

He fired up barbie alright...! I hope your daughter doesn't see that;(










And a few watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Whats more to ask steel snd bronze Kev...
And my ***** brigade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

vesire said:


> Whats more to ask steel snd bronze Kev...
> And my ***** brigade
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Any infos on those straps?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Sweet! Any infos on those straps?


From the left, first 2 are my make
Last 2 are dr.Phil's

And this Breitling, that is not small at all










Looking like...
With the Petram bros










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

vesire said:


> From the left, first 2 are my make
> Last 2 are dr.Phil's
> 
> And this Breitling, that is not small at all
> ...


Excellent thank you... and I suspect it must have been your pics as well a week or so ago where you posted Dr.Phil's straps. I did some google searching back then but couldn't really find anything... could you guide me to a shop or contact maybe?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Revived some old chunk for my new strap, made by our own solar g-shocker.

The Mott-Shocker Strap... great job, Neil!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Revived some old chunk for my new strap, made by our own solar g-shocker.
> 
> The Mott-Shocker Strap... great job, Neil!


Perfect match. And that buckle... your like Batman with your toys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

600mm


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Revived some old chunk for my new strap, made by our own solar g-shocker.
> 
> The Mott-Shocker Strap... great job, Neil!


Mott-Shocker Strap...... The "Armani" of baseball straps...
Great combo..... is that buckle legal to carry???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Mott-Shocker Strap...... The "Armani" of baseball straps...
> Great combo..... is that buckle legal to carry???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diplomatic immunity, brother.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

knightRider said:


> 600mm


Really nice seiko diver there


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Really nice seiko diver there


Thanks, great value considering it shares parts from the grand Seiko bin 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Revived some old chunk for my new strap, made by our own solar g-shocker.
> 
> The Mott-Shocker Strap... great job, Neil!


I'm honored that one of my straps is Kav worthy! That buckle could only go on that watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

All metal


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

18mm thick titanium with PVD coated bezel and 24mm Alpha Shark strap-Steinhart Apollon chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Tough choice today for getting some vitamin D.


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


Now that's chunky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

dontbelievemejuswatch said:


> Now that's chunky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's his Chunky-ish one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

you know it's too cold for sexy when everybody's trying so hard not to be noticed one can actually have a coffee in peace downtown


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

FedEx have arrived with a chunk of shiny brass, in a very posh looking watch roll from Helson, which is nice.

Put it on a aged Peter Gunny leather, and await a bit of Patina to take the shine off.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


>


How did you get that aged look on your PVD? Time? Manually? Custom job by Ennebi? Looks really cool, though!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> How did you get that aged look on your PVD? Time? Manually? Custom job by Ennebi? Looks really cool, though!


That's bronze. I used this formula for a blackened gloss bronze look - movement out for this hand-winder and before a changeover to red gaskets. I keep them oiled as well. 









If you want a worn PVD look like my other vintages, just use an Arm and Hammer Magic Eraser.

Used the same finish on the one I'm wearing today:








Also added infrared paint so the bezel numbers glow with NVGs.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

That's some alchemy my friend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> That's some alchemy my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That being said, I guess it requires an Atomic Strap to make it complete.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr phill sell those?










Back on steel for today's swimming.

Have a good one gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

One of the originators of chunky watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Less shiny!!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquastar Benthos 500 with ghosted bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Always wondered those Carlson
From the Kev/Imel family ? Who makes them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

This 45mm chunk doesn't seem so chunky compared to some of the steel on this thread!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Always wondered those Carlson
> From the Kev/Imel family ? Who makes them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kaventsmann made them for him... it's just the Hadal II. They kinda got intertwined in the end... Carl from Militaire Watch was custom ordering them from Kav since he was/is the US AD. That's why all the Kaventsmann Bruno's that are listed on the Bay say "CW Edition"... designed and ordered by Carl West.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Forgot how chunky the Shark diver 45mil was till I became reacquainted yesterday.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DUZU Ningaloo Reef









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Kaventsmann made them for him... it's just the Hadal II. They kinda got intertwined in the end... Carl from Militaire Watch was custom ordering them from Kav since he was/is the US AD. That's why all the Kaventsmann Bruno's that are listed on the Bay say "CW Edition"... designed and ordered by Carl West.


Except they don't come with a lifetime warranty..... why?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Stuckx 'The Rock'


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Dobra said:


> DUZU Ningaloo Reef
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god bro! That strap. That is some serious thickness. Fantastic.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Except they don't come with a lifetime warranty..... why?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose because you're buying them from Carl, not Kav. Guess I get it... can't imagine having to fix some crap now that I made in my 20's.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

blueradish said:


> My god bro! That strap. That is some serious thickness. Fantastic.


Thanks a lot brother, I like-'em thick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving to all my American chunky diver wearers!!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


New one I suppose.....
Looks great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapro 500 on hornback croc









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> New one I suppose.....
> Looks great!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good! Is that one of the ones you have been waiting on? Fits like a glove.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Whoops that was for G. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Whoops that was for G.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It better be.....
If my wife has access to This thread, I'm not going to reach Christmas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> New one I suppose.....
> Looks great!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VERY hard to strap this one - makes every strap look too thin. Luckily, I had Dobra #40 sitting at the ready.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Toscana for today, haven't been wearing it very much lately... I'm slowly becoming more and more attached to bronze watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> New one I suppose.....
> Looks great!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks familiar!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> That looks familiar!!


Still wearing it ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

As mentioned in the other thread: "downgraded" to the acrylic crystal and loving it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Super Kontiki LE. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Submarine Steel!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pam suby


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bought this military belt for 10$ today, with bronze features...... after 4 hours this AMAZING Vostok comes to my door.... is this old English belt the Perfect strap or what?????I'll come with the final result later this week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Dobra said:


> Bought this military belt for 10$ today, with bronze features...... after 4 hours this AMAZING Vostok comes to my door.... is this old English belt the Perfect strap or what?????I'll come with the final result later this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome combo and nice Vostok. Kind of lost them from my radar but they are certainly back now. Can you take those weird 2 center pieces between the lugs are out?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Absolutely awesome combo and nice Vostok. Kind of lost them from my radar but they are certainly back now. Can you take those weird 2 center pieces between the lugs are out?


Thanks!
They're Russian beasts... love it a lot.








Yup, took them out, just 2 bronze "washers/spacers"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

DWL


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Mictofo today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Eco drive


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

She went to daycare....Finally I can play with her doll....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> She went to daycare....Finally I can play with her doll....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't your doll a little bigger than that?









Anyway, today's chunk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Isn't your doll a little bigger than that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got me......
Great combo ! Love the strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

DarioV said:


> Mictofo today
> 
> View attachment 14673659
> 
> ...


Simply Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Got me......
> Great combo ! Love the strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Machismo


Thanks! Dobra #75 with some dress-blues accents.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! Dobra #75 with some dress-blues accents.


I had a lot of fun making that one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

mm300 clunky? You tell me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Mean green


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

A little chunky
A lot dive


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Festive Kaventsmann


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The beast


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lovely lume


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

titusdelossantos said:


> mm300 clunky? You tell me.


There are chunks and there are serious chunks. Yours is in the first category.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Did Michael of Kaventsmann changed his logo??? Here's a picture with a Custom Trigger Fish...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Did Michael of Kaventsmann changed his logo??? Here's a picture with a Custom Trigger Fish...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense... he said h wasn't making any more watches under the current brand.

G could probably add a little more info. 0.o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My beautiful Italian....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Makes sense... he said h wasn't making any more watches under the current brand.
> 
> G could probably add a little more info. 0.o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dobra said:


> Did Michael of Kaventsmann changed his logo??? Here's a picture with a Custom Trigger Fish...


Yes, that's his prototype line - he's offering them up to a few people here and there. I've got that one and a 12000m Trigger out there somewhere.

He's coming out with a few a year.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ScrumpTheClandestine (Dec 5, 2019)

Not too chunky, but kinda chunky.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Every time you post a watch, I think, "That watch is so incredible, how could Graham wear a different watch?" Then you post another, and the loop plays again...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

That's the beast's cousin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Out by the pool fire-pit enjoying the combo that kept my arm.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Out by the pool fire-pit enjoying the combo that kept my arm.


Leather and bronze...Both pieces served you as an armour.... Warriors need protection even when not at war...









*****, this guy from the picture wears multiple Dobras......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Leather and bronze...Both pieces served you as an armour.... Warriors need protection even when not at war...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You almost have enough Kavs to fill up one side!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some new Immelmann


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You almost have enough Kavs to fill up one side!


Ha ha ha, 
Almost BUT I could do one Kav, one Italian, one Kav, one Italian.... and Russian to complete 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A 2/10 on the chunk scale for this thread.


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Liking the new Poseidon


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immelmann beastie


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Hooded lugs on the Spinnaker Dumas keep the lug to lug short; guess it's a mini-chunk.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jrbubas (Dec 19, 2016)

Sinn









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrbubas (Dec 19, 2016)

Invicta titanium









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a rare 2 chunk day for me.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Very tough looking G. What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

jrbubas said:


> Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model Sinn is this?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Bangla on a beaver tail strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson on cows ear strap


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Beautiful one! With tritium.....
A picture in the dark would be appreciated..... 
just to compare with my Vostok...









Beautiful tactical gloves.... bought myself some beautiful ones for the gym.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> A picture in the dark would be appreciated.....
> just to compare with my Vostok...





knightRider said:


> Very tough looking G. What is that?


Hazard 4 HWD - one of my work watches. We use a lot of Hazard 4 gear - I'm sure they've got a contract. Very comfortable and reliable.










Let me know when you want tac gloves Dobra - they're like latex gloves at the dentist around here.


----------



## jrbubas (Dec 19, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> What model Sinn is this?


Ultimate UA









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I got twins.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

My 24 was a bit shy today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> My 24 was a bit shy today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good in the Zulu. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Polished chunk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SPB103J1


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

3000 m chunk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fine... you fickle bastards... revised!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seiko tuna


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Fine... you fickle bastards... revised!


Finally..... you fickle bastard...... that strap....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Been enjoying the 24 on nylon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Definitely chunky...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Found one; Some gear bag chunk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hadalsky.......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Found one; Some gear bag chunk


At least that strap won't brake....
I see you like writing items too... that's a relief...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hadalsky.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one of your home-made crystal protectors?? Man that thing was hard to get one to stick to.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Is that one of your home-made crystal protectors?? Man that thing was hard to get one to stick to.


Yup, it is..... Curtesy of Bombardier Aerospace.....
Indeed, is a quest to stick something on top of that dome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DUZU Kickstarter is ending today..... still have a chance.









http://kck.st/3570gmZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Have a Great Day!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Nothing much.... just a beautiful handmade Thunder ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Quick change......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

I really hope the label gets revived at some point in the future. While I realize you can buy the same watches under a different brand, the *KAVENTSMANN* label can't be simply replaced. It harmonizes perfectly with the watches both with the simplistic, bulky design and with the meaning of the word itself. "Kaventsmann colloquially refers to a big man or a large object, in the language of sailors also to a large wave."


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

PAMster said:


> I really hope the label gets revived at some point in the future. While I realize you can buy the same watches under a different brand, the *KAVENTSMANN* label can't be simply replaced. It harmonizes perfectly with the watches both with the simplistic, bulky design and with the meaning of the word itself. "Kaventsmann colloquially refers to a big man or a large object, in the language of sailors also to a large wave."
> 
> View attachment 14702919


Aris has made the last several Kaventsmanns, including that Triggerfish 3, so the brand is still around. He's still working on Trieste orders.

The MF designs are going to be like the original customs and prototypes.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good morning..... sort of 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


That the new/old 12k OG Kav? That PO better keep it's distance...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>











Suivant, Next?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Suivant, Next?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your straps have taken a different turn mate









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Your straps have taken a different turn mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no...... no no no no.....
I only make BADASS straps.....
That one is ostrich.... lady strap, not me......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Suivant, Next?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, Bro.... you don't really think we rolled only two-deep?!?!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh, Bro.... you don't really think we rolled only two-deep?!?!


I just hope you didn't took all your collection with you guys....








There's no such thing as "too deep".....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Are we the only married guys on this thread??????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Are we the only married guys on this thread??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone else might be going through a "trial separation" after all the new watches I'm seeing on here.

How you gonna post up pics with the wife if she isn't supposed to know about the watches?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Everyone else might be going through a "trial separation" after all the new watches I'm seeing on here.
> 
> How you gonna post up pics with the wife if she isn't supposed to know about the watches?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing... lots of promises must have been made...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Oh no...... no no no no.....
> I only make BADASS straps.....
> That one is ostrich.... lady strap, not me......
> 
> ...


I dunno, man... we've got a pretty good forensic unit over here and I submitted it after it came into question:









Under SPEC lighting - very well hidden - diluted down to a gray area. We outlined it in black.










Looks like a match









I guess Ostrich can be BADASS if Dobra made it... ??


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> I dunno, man... we've got a pretty good forensic unit over here and I submitted it after it came into question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Carbotech


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

When green meets green......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on OEM rubber. I forgot how nice this strap is....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> 24 on OEM rubber. I forgot how nice this strap is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you 10 minutes to erase the picture and replace it .....this beautiful PAM deserves a Neil Strap...... *****.....

Meanwhile....a modified PONTVS Nessi....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

10 mins is up. Now what happens!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> 10 mins is up. Now what happens!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give the guy a chance brother..... maybe he's making one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some mokume


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Dobra said:


> solar g-shocker said:
> 
> 
> > 24 on OEM rubber. I forgot how nice this strap is....
> ...


Wait what's a NEIL strap?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, probably not chunky enough









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Okay, probably not chunky enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the wrist - looks great on yours! On mine, it just doesn't chunk up enough. I wear it for work and wonder where all the chunk went.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Depends on the wrist - looks great on yours! On mine, it just doesn't chunk up enough. I wear it for work and wonder where all the chunk went.


G, looks fine to me. Seiko sure make some fine divers..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> G, looks fine to me. Seiko sure make some fine divers..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah, the old Darth Tuna's never failed... should wear it more outside of work I guess.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Depends on the wrist - looks great on yours! On mine, it just doesn't chunk up enough. I wear it for work and wonder where all the chunk went.


Looks like it's matching that R8.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Looks like it's matching that R8.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The R8 is long gone, my friend. That's one of the company knock-around Audis.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> The R8 is long gone, my friend. That's one of the company knock-around Audis.


Damn....... I want in.....
Do they have A8?????










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^ not in my department, lol.

Some new Dobra today. 
GAME. 
CHANGER.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

PO is moderately chunky


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

It' the bracelet that makes is even chunkier.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Here you go... starting another baseball strap. This glove is super soft. 








And my 24 to meet the requirement of the thread









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Here you go... starting another baseball strap. This glove is super soft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally..... that watch will have a beautiful strap......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Saw it today .....41 Celsius in Australia....
Here's something for Ben.... to lower his temperature a little bit...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I feel cooler already! 

But feels like -33? You can keep that one mate. Get out the shuba!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Getting warmer....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Getting warmer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey why dont you tell us more about Awasis, Canada's own alian planet


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

-21 !! Damn i can't even imagine how cold is that, we hardly go lower than 5 here in winter during the night. Now i understand why i see so many tourists with shorts and t-shirts visiting Rome during winter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

At -33c does even the rain freeze!!

Now that would be different!!

My sister went to Canada once, and she said even the boogers up her nose froze!! And that was a novel experience apparently.

Ps.. make mental note to stop moaning about the British weather!!


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Android is Huge!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some mango plus poppy


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Only 300 m on this end









Poppy appears to require a treat.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Is that bronze?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Mario Paci gave me an autograph..... Lucky me...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The beast


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Not as chunky as some.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

It's not to " Chunk"..standard yet...but when I make a "Davo".band

It will work..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dave, I’ve owned one and trust me it is a chunk!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Dave, I've owned one and trust me it is a chunk!!


Thanks Clive..
Beauty mate..and btw..I truly love that bloody blue/bronze panerai..it's a pearler!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> It's not to " Chunk"..standard yet...but when I make a "Davo".band
> 
> It will work..
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. You just need an excuse for a "business" trip to Sydney now... put a few beers on the company tab!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looking good mate. You just need an excuse for a "business" trip to Sydney now... put a few beers on the company tab!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody oath Ben!!! Ive been "retrieving" sons ..from various locations over the coast all morning we never used to do this Pre thing, just get in to a shout and see where it rolls..


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

16.5mm x 53mm x 45mm of Valjoux 7750,T100GTLS chunkiness!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Just in


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

New green shark for the Mictofo


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Happy Holidays everyone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> New green shark for the Mictofo
> 
> View attachment 14720005
> 
> ...


Damn that's amazing!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Not a diver, but it does have a uni-bezel with 15 min markings...coming in at an average 48mm case size (51mm case to crown), 56mm lug to lug.. the full fat Zodiac Air Dragon is a beast (I purchased it blind of the 'bay expecting a 42 or 43 mm case), and spent most of yesterday refinishing the 24mm bracelet and taking dings out of the case. Not a watch for skinny wrists.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Just in







Blackbeard Chrono


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Just in
View attachment 14722569

Blackbeard Chrono


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Same Vostok today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Do we have chunky pilot watches 
It is 100 m so...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Contemplating leftovers.... we had 7 people over and had food for 20....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Contemplating leftovers.... we had 7 people over and had food for 20....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally a great strap for that PAM......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Das Santa Claus...... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Das Santa Claus......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your wife think your odd when you ask her to take a picture of you for the other watch weirdos??

Have a safe Christmas folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Does your wife think your odd when you ask her to take a picture of you for the other watch weirdos??
> 
> Have a safe Christmas folks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She never takes pictures of me.... And yes she thinks It's odd 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Does your wife think your odd when you ask her to take a picture of you for the other watch weirdos??
> 
> Have a safe Christmas folks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah... thaaat's a solo activity, for sure.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Das Santa Claus...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Santa strap.


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Go BU...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Merry Christmas watch addicted!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Christmas Lights !!! My Helson Blackbeard


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Merry Christmast to all members of the Chunky Family, have a great holiday season guys


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crepas Decomaster


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Now thats what I call "chunky"


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Christmas Chunk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Now thats what I call "chunky"


In his collection, that one is baby sized.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Aquatico


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi PVD joining the presepe on top of this artisanal Panettone


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

This one should come in February....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> This one should come in February....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks promising, very nice shape


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> This one should come in February....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of who's imagination and workshop?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Out of who's imagination and workshop?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guy on Facebook, he's doing art..... all handmade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Meanwhile at Dobra's......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> This one should come in February....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


February hey? Keep us posted. Looks a little like Graham's old ennebi with the exposed crystal. Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> February hey? Keep us posted. Looks a little like Graham's old ennebi with the exposed crystal. Very cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made in Indonesia, custom from A to Z...... bronze beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Made in Indonesia, custom from A to Z...... bronze beast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's the manufacturer please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Who's the manufacturer please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ridwan Watch maker. You could find him on Facebook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rtdavid1613 (May 8, 2018)

Ball Hydrocarbon Deep Quest 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Doesn't really look all that chunky, but combined with its weight, this thing is a boat anchor.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SuperOceanSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


He protecc
he atacc
but most importantly
he thicc


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Snoopy and I aren't sure what that meant... so, uh, here's my chunk for 1-1-2020









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

AP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

PAMY


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It ain't chunky, but I love this thread. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

*Trying it out a NATO for a bit. *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#OmegaMonday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue. Tritium with a splash of ceramic Coke.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

knightRider said:


> AP


Dang that must be the grail right, some enourmous wrist presence amazing watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

vesire said:


> Dang that must be the grail right, some enourmous wrist presence amazing watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes pretty much queen of my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The beast with a beer. Semi retirement is such fun!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14759505


Nice chunk....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

One of my 2 custom made dials.... almost ready....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> One of my 2 custom made dials.... almost ready....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool mate. Love the bezel too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks cool mate. Love the bezel too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben,
I hope I'll be in love with it when it'll arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> He protecc
> he atacc
> but most importantly
> he thicc


Where can I buy this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Immelmann


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's gorgeous


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-times (Jul 27, 2015)

Baliha'i on red strap


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Almost there....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Citizen Pro Diver is pretty chunky


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Beautiful upgrading on that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nightcap


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nightcap


Great picture.... I thought you're a magician.
Cap looks like is floating.... you got me for a second.
GAW???????????? You OK G???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Great picture.... I thought you're a magician.
> Cap looks like is floating.... you got me for a second.
> GAW???????????? You OK G???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I machined a new retainer ring out of iron/silicone and put in a 2892 along with some better quality seals. Been through a lot this week and held up. Dud no more.

Although, I'm surrounded by old 116660s that have been through years of hell and function perfectly ... considering a drastic change-up in the collection.

Especially since the 364 didn't do so hot:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I machined a new retainer ring out of iron/silicone and put in a 2892 along with some better quality seals. Been through a lot this week and held up. Dud no more.
> 
> Although, I'm surrounded by old 116660s that have been through years of hell and function perfectly ... considering a drastic change-up in the collection.
> 
> Especially since the 364 didn't do so hot:


Looks like I'm about to buy my first Panerai?????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

I like chunky, pic from other day as i await a new link.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Something breit


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

This blue canvas strap kinda works on the TF 3.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

It's chunky and you can dive with it, so I guess it counts?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Riverdance 25 anniversary Show in Montreal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Riverdance 25 anniversary Show in Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They put up with 25yrs of that, huh?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> They put up with 25yrs of that, huh?


I was thinking the very same thing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Although, he gets a pass for the horrible taste in entertainment .. just got home to the new "Dobranato" 26mil for the ol' 372.










Had to put it on immediately 
(wife's real happy I got my priorities all sorted while away..)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> They put up with 25yrs of that, huh?





Bendodds360 said:


> I was thinking the very same thing...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just pure jealousy man..... Head dancer is from Australia and a lot of dancers are Americans....
Oh..... I LOVED the show

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mango


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14779859


How many PAMs do you have, Clive? 
My name's on the bronzo when you're bored 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Home with a nice new Mott Strap tonight


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> How many PAMs do you have, Clive?
> My name's on the bronzo when you're bored
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently 7 but will be six soon as the 968 has to go.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Not mine, but there's a new kid on the block.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Currently 7 but will be six soon as the 968 has to go.


TF? Where does it have to go??


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

That Piccard looks like a fun watch! Without the date it would look even better.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

SD45


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My precious........









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> My precious....


Love the new ends!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Love the new ends!


Thanks!
It reminds you of "when you use to cut them", right?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Love the new ends!


I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me... glad you pointed them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me... glad you pointed them out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to come with something new from time to time....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks!
> It reminds you of "when you use to cut them", right?
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I like 'em... looks like you didn't have to use Bondic though, lol.


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

(Old photo.)








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

I looked at my collection and realized that I had several pretty Chunky Monkeys, so I took some pictures and some measurements.

They are from Citizen, Seiko, Sinn, and Time Factors.

Pictures - from left to right they are: Citizen Professional BN7020-17E with Stevral Lug adapters and titanium Bracelet - 52mm dia and 22mm thick, Seiko SBDX011 Darth Tuna - 52mm dia and 17mm thick, Sinn U1000s (EZM-6) - 45mm dia and 18mm thick, Seiko SBDX023 Marine Master 300 - 44mm dia and 15mm thick, Time Factors DREADNOUGHT Voyager GMT PRS-21 - 44mm dia and 14mm thick..

















From left to right they sort of descend in size. The Citizen is definitely the king of chunky in my collection at approx. 52mm dia and 22mm thick.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

VinceWatch said:


> I looked at my collection and realized that I had several pretty Chunky Monkeys ...
> From left to right they sort of descend in size. The Citizen is definitely the king of chunky in my collection at approx. 52mm dia and 22mm thick.


definitely an engineer&#8230; love it!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on Blue Bison









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Generally not a fan of Fossil, but this 45mm diver is amazing and one of my favorites. Great matte blue dial and bezel. Does not look a typical Fossil

View attachment 14788345


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Monster by design


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Aquatico


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

PAMster said:


> View attachment 14788997


Strap maker please....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

PAMster said:


> View attachment 14788997


That looks amazing. Great combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This just in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice puck. I enjoyed mine for a while, it was a fun watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

48mm x 18.6mm height. Tinker toy...


----------



## hoboken309 (Jan 22, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> This just in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - what watch is that?


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc and Sons Sport II MSD-046-3W-S








42.5 mm by 50mm Stainless Steel Case
22m Lug Width
22mm Non-Tapering Bracelet
15.4mm Thick
244 Grams
Sapphire Crystal
Ceramic Bezel Insert
Seiko NH35 Automatic Movement
300 Meters Water Resistant


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

hoboken309 said:


> Nice - what watch is that?


It's a sterile version of the Halios Puck. I made another thread about it on the dive forum. Really well made and super reasonable

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Strap maker please....


Look for TYMELeather on Etsy.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilla versus 550 hp.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'll just keep quiet and cry..... 
That's a f.cking beautiful watch.... strap is not bad either 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> I'll just keep quiet and cry.....
> That's a f.cking beautiful watch.... strap is not bad either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spotted another 12000m VDB model for sale. It's not as beefy as this one though.

And yes. That strap is absolutely perfect for that watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I spotted another 12000m VDB model for sale. It's not as beefy as this one though.
> 
> And yes. That strap is absolutely perfect for that watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These one go for about 100$ per meter.... I could only allow to buy 1 meter and a half now
Thank you for the compliments!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immy


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Ralftech WRX


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

GS Spring Drive Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tsuarez_1999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Titanium adapter, Titanium bracelet, that'll do pig, that'll do


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Immy


Coool
I made the strap if you wondered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The '58 still going strong


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> The '58 still going strong


What size is that?
What suze is the crown?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What size is that?
> What suze is the crown?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Case is 50mm, considered small and elite for a Spetsnaz state issued diver at that time. Crown sticks out 20mm. Made of gunmetal so it's pretty bulletproof as long as it stays oiled.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Walking home after a swim.

Have a great day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JSAR


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN ASIA LIMITED EDITION NY0097-87A


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilla


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Really loving the ennebi..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Really loving the ennebi..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think you need one, Knight. It'd be similar to your carbotech in build, but thicker like you wear 'em. Looks like there's some deals to be had on some 47mm Fondales out there.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Think you need one, Knight. It'd be similar to your carbotech in build, but thicker like you wear 'em. Looks like there's some deals to be had on some 47mm Fondales out there.


Yes G. I'm on the lookout. There's something about Italian watches...

In the mean time, I'll admire yours and others on here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

46mm Deep Blue Cal Diver 500, aka the all-day arm workout
View attachment 26-DSC04703.jpg
View attachment 28-DSC04705.jpg


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Toscana on Azzurro Shark strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

* "Back in black I hit the sack
I've been too long I'm glad to be back
Yes I am..."*

*Zlatoust 192-ChS *


























*Do I Win?*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon Maple Leaf JSAR


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

DarioV said:


> Toscana on Azzurro Shark strap
> 
> View attachment 14805235
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Just WOW!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

garydusa said:


> * "Back in black I hit the sack
> I've been too long I'm glad to be back
> Yes I am..."*
> 
> ...


Wow Gary, you went big time
Thats the monster Agat, 60 mm

Thats the new production, right ? Old ones have radiation 
Might grow your wrist to accomodate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Took me a few seconds to realize that's a watch.....
Here's some memories for you..... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> * "Back in black I hit the sack
> I've been too long I'm glad to be back
> Yes I am..."*
> 
> ...


Yow won..... 
...., that's beautiful!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chunkiest by a whole 9 yards.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

Dwatch Stingray








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

«Soviet Beast» today , Vostok Amphibian


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Buran Stingray


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Right.... CHUNKY you say?! Hmmmm, well I might have something 






Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Marrin said:


> Right.... CHUNKY you say?! Hmmmm, well I might have something


Meh... I WAS excited... but...

The "bronze" one is bronze colored titanium. Secondly, they "messed up the serial numbers", so they recalled them while out for delivery for a good majority of us. I managed to get one of mine in hand since one was delivered before the recall to my box, only to see there was nothing wrong with the serial number. I contacted them to say all was good; They emphatically insisted the watch needed to come back for "inspection". Hmm... here we go with some Helson type BS.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Another chunky Russian.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

Helm Vanuatu









Time is inevitable...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

View attachment 14820889


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this H20 Kalmar Destro from a member here, love it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this H20 Kalmar Destro from a member here, love it!


That's awesome banshee!your amazing collection just got even better. 

Enjoy it, and I look forward to more pics


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

SD 45


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Yow won.....
> ...., that's beautiful!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe but you should stop letting your 6 year old wear your watch.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't own it but I'd love to.... BEAST of a diver/chrono. 17mm thickness.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

VinceWatch said:


> Maybe but you should stop letting your 6 year old wear your watch.



I know ...... I'll tell him

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

Dwatch Stingray on Leather








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regattare


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just found this image in the web, mother of god crystal 

Thats the MoVas Deepsea specials


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Green dial..... a beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Super KonTiki.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Another Zilla 😉.


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this H20 Kalmar Destro from a member here, love it!


Love it! What size wrist? How is the lug to lug length?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mule said:


> Love it! What size wrist? How is the lug to lug length?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


7.5" wrist, this one is 59mm lug to lug I do not go with this one on a smaller wrist. The curved lug case feels and looks good on my wrist. I had a Kalmar 2 whi has 53mm lug to lug and more comfortabke due to weight. But if you want a chunky beefy diver the Kalmar 1 is the man.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Mictofo Decennale on green shark


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on blue bison









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> 24 on blue bison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful strap !!!!!!!
Great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The beast at the coffee shop


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

View attachment 14833031


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin for today's chunk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Harpoon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*That'd make a Great Winter Avatar pic for you!*


Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *That'd make a Great Winter Avatar pic for you!*


Yeah 
Could use it for a wallpaper 
Badasss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

vesire said:


> Yeah
> Could use it for a wallpaper
> Badasss


*Yea, He is a...Badasss!
Imagine bumping in to him,...and he spills his drink?
...Suddenly everything gets "Dark"!*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Yea, He is a...Badasss!
> Imagine bumping in to him,...and he spills his drink?
> ...Suddenly everything gets "Dark"!*


More like bump in him an break your arm ot spine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh yea, dis!







*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*....and ZLAT*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Yea, He is a...Badasss!
> Imagine bumping in to him,...and he spills his drink?
> ...Suddenly everything gets "Dark"!*





vesire said:


> More like bump in him an break your arm ot spine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fellas, nobody's breaking anything.....
Except if they bump into my watch..........









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *....and ZLAT*


Beautiful trio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful trio!


Thanks my friend!

_*"Geez-O-Pete's"..This was sitting out in my mailbox from the Ukraine....
*_









*(just for reference the the Zlatoust 192ChS w/crown is "70mmX75mmX18mm" w/ a 60mm Dial)*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> ..This was sitting out in my mailbox from the Ukraine....


Soundbite of the day


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Super Bole!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That's awesome banshee!your amazing collection just got even better.
> 
> Enjoy it, and I look forward to more pics


Thanks for the kind words my friend, I appreciate!

Best,
Simon


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


The green with black hands is my favorite Ennebi combo - very nice.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> The green with black hands is my favorite Ennebi combo - very nice.


Thank you!







If you knew much I love this watch.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Enough chunky????!!!









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Again....... is it new???? What brand??????
Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Again....... is it new???? What brand??????
> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the new Spinnakers... you want one? I ordered a few. 








Spring bars though... not quite as Dobra compliant.


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Think this is chunky enough?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> One of the new Spinnakers... you want one? I ordered a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered a few??????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I always do as well!!

Got a few Bronzos in the box if anyone wants one??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I always do as well!!
> 
> Got a few Bronzos in the box if anyone wants one??


Spinnakers???????
*****......... were they in Kinder eggs????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14842641


Perfect advertisement for brass... looks great with that dark and mellow tone.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Dayumn!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Super KonTiki LE. Only 100 were made.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Perfect advertisement for brass... looks great with that dark and mellow tone.


Thanks USMC, I bought a few did you want one??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks USMC, I bought a few did you want one??


 No, thank you - I'm all set. Besides, I don't think Helson will allow me to have one.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Artistic metal


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Promaster


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Very cool stuff in this thread...can I join?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry but I'm so excited.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Bangla today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

An oldie but a goody.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Armida A1 45mm Bronze, with superdome crystal


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Vintage-style LE chunkiness - Precista PRS50b


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Komodo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Italian cocktail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And a Panerai would be the cherry on the top!!

Please add to your “I must buy” list!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SLA017


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> SLA017


I am ABSOLUTELY jealous. Grail watch right there... but isn't it a 39.9mm watch? That's about half the size we're expecting in this thread


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> And a Panerai would be the cherry on the top!!
> 
> Please add to your "I must buy" list!!



It's already on my "I must buy" list except that with all other purchases I'm getting FAR FAR AWAY from it....

But I could always trade a few straps for one of yours.... anyway, you have toooooooooo many 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Little guy...


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Enzo Mechana Mere Nero 1 of 5 !!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> I am ABSOLUTELY jealous. Grail watch right there... but isn't it a 39.9mm watch? That's about half the size we're expecting in this thread


Sometimes Chunky is about the diver design, weight and thickness as well.

Beefy lugs, meaty crown....


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian 1967 Anniversary Edition on green silicone strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Triggerfish...









In Da "KAV" Club now!







*


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Funky Town


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cool, now I know I don't need one. It's coming your way, Dobra. After bagging on your watches, I find it humorous that you two will have the same one.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Cool, now I know I don't need one. It's coming your way, Dobra. After bagging on your watches, I find it humorous that you two will have the same one.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee (Jun 15, 2017)

My Mini Turtle is the biggest watch in my current collection!









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😃🙂Thursday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Really cool watch G. What is the little blue/white rectangle where the depth rating is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Really cool watch G. What is the little blue/white rectangle where the depth rating is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the seconds. 
it's a rotating disc, half white, half blue, with a lumed line dividing the two, 
serves as 'proof of life' indicator, 
drove me nuts.

I had the LE, can't recall if 42 or 43mm, 
this looks to be the same, no? (for USMC)
the dial looks perfectly balanced, unlike the regular 46mm.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Really cool watch G. What is the little blue/white rectangle where the depth rating is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Ben. It's been surprisingly rugged... as you can see, it's taken some hard knocks... takes only a few seconds to brush it back out.

Yup... as he said, disc ticking out the seconds.

It's the 46mm.


----------



## ihutch1942 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks, Ben. It's been surprisingly rugged... as you can see, it's taken some hard knocks... takes only a few seconds to brush it back out.
> 
> Yup... as he said, disc ticking out the seconds.
> 
> It's the 46mm.


really? must be the angle, then, it's the 3 o'clock side that always seemed too empty to me. 
great watch, regardless, 
might have lasted a lot longer with me if it had a regular seconds central hand


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks, Ben. It's been surprisingly rugged... as you can see, it's taken some hard knocks... takes only a few seconds to brush it back out.
> 
> Yup... as he said, disc ticking out the seconds.
> 
> It's the 46mm.


I really like it. All business.

Normally I don't like sub dials, or date windows. But the GMT sub looks great. And the date makes sense too.

Another great watch mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

"Time" I checked back in...


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> SLA017


Chunky or not looks great with Hirsch Robby! Big hit on the wallet though!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Piccard


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

This recent NOS Orient...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T*errific! (New Arrival!)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *DOXA 1500T*errific! (New Arrival!)


Awesome!

Congratulations 

I really like the Doxa turquoise colour.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

PAMster said:


> View attachment 14875149


Did you photoshop the Nethuns logo out? Love the dial even more without it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *DOXA 1500T*errific! (New Arrival!)


Beauty! Always wanted to see one of those in the flesh.

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Well it's got 3000m ... and it's chunky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Very nice. Looks like it just came out of Davy Jones locker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow^^^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Seiko Chunk-o-matic


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Did you photoshop the Nethuns logo out? Love the dial even more without it


Fortunately, they omitted the big logo on the cali dial. It has a tiny one above the 12 o'clock position, same size as the „swiss made"


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks perfect that way

My chunk on a new strap. Anyone remember Dale Murphy from the Braves? Big hitter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Memphis Belle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

solar g-shocker said:


> Looks perfect that way
> 
> My chunk on a new strap. Anyone remember Dale Murphy from the Braves? Big hitter


... oh hell, yes!





I was a big collector of 50's to early 90's cards till the hobby just went insane and lost all of it's fun!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Memphis Belle PREDATOR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Glorious, fat, chunkiness - the Precista PRS-50B:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Beautiful watch from a great friend.....
G, Thank you very much for your beautiful gift!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful watch from a great friend.....
> G, Thank you very much for your beautiful gift!


Very nice... btw, because of the high bars, it Dobra's up nicely








Of course - what the hell doesn't?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I didn’t want to be rude... but I was wondering when he was gonna slap a Dobra on that thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I didn't want to be rude... but I was wondering when he was gonna slap a Dobra on that thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knowing him, he's probably in his Harry Potter leather room working on it now.

Truly fascinating.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank God I keep the ugly ones..... only like this I could afford one of my straps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Hard to follow the beast above this!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Thank God I keep the ugly ones..... only like this I could afford one of my straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harry Potter has done it again!!

Instant classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

It's magic....


Bendodds360 said:


> Harry Potter has done it again!!
> 
> Instant classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thank God I keep the ugly ones..... only like this I could afford one of my straps


Yeah, I hear your customs fees are high and kind of a deal breaker.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, I hear your customs fees are high and kind of a deal breaker.











Funny guy...

Here's an old one...,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Just in less than an hour ago:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Just in less than an hour ago:
> 
> View attachment 14886617
> 
> ...


Big score, congratulations! I love mine more each day, and that silver dial is amazing paired with the bronze case. Enjoy it!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

DarioV said:


> Big score, congratulations! I love mine more each day, and that silver dial is amazing paired with the bronze case. Enjoy it!


Thanks! Yeah, all in all I think I prefer the Fondale in terms of engineering and design/simplicity a little but damn that metallic dial + aged bronze is a gorgeous combination. It has this mix of "old" and futuristic at the same time going on.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

AP


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Chunk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Just got a new strap from vesire. The blue tinted edges perfectly match the blue dial.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Uuuuuuuuu-esssssss-aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Memphis Belle MilleMetri









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Some chunk, just arrived
Damascus , mokume and bulat steel dials









Regards
George


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MilleMetri on..... a strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> MilleMetri on..... a strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strap? That looks like a car tire! Amazing work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Strap? That looks like a car tire! Amazing work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pirelli tire.....
Thanks Ben!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Diver 1000


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Funky metal


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Army Diver.


----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba. Anniversary gift from my wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Regards
George


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Just a tad...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to be posting with you fun lot on the chunky thread again


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

new Maranez


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

New Spinnaker Piccard on the rubber strap


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

1386paul said:


> New Spinnaker Piccard on the rubber strap


Congrats!


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Rojote said:


> Congrats!


Cheers for that.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Heavy metal in bed


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Not as chunky as some here, but chunky none the less


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'm feeling a bronze chunk coming my way... very nice.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Hell yeah! Love it.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Chunky and I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I had a day of meetings so I figured I would need 3,000m of WR and a helium escape valve.












It was a bit rainy though.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The marlin is very comfortable for a chunker


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Immelmann Proto 4


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty! Absolutely amazing


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

One more monster..... Thank you very much G! I'm speechless...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

A stunner in every way. Sapphire or acrylic crystal?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> One more monster..... Thank you very much G! I'm speechless...


Whoa...! That turned out so much better than I had anticipated... and I anticipated a lot.

No problem - you needed that one.

Yeah... wow. Go make it smell like cigars.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Whoa...! That turned out so much better than I had anticipated... and I anticipated a lot.
> 
> No problem - you needed that one.
> 
> Yeah... wow. Go make it smell like cigars.


I'll might smoke it tomorrow....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> A stunner in every way. Sapphire or acrylic crystal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Neil!
Acrylic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dobra said:


> One more monster..... Thank you very much G! I'm speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. 

Enjoy


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My H2O looks puny in comparison to the above


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Amazing Dobra!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I actually like this thing more than my Ploprof


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Afternoon switch up


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just in... 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Good looking watch. Your straps are really looking great also. emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Shiny and heavy


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hulk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Could someone sell me a Dobra?????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Could someone sell me a Dobra?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think you will find a used Dobra... they are all on peoples wrists!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Could someone sell me a Dobra?????[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sure we could come to some agreement... there's a slight additional fee though... you know how it is.
> 
> In the meantime, I could tell you how to wear a Nato.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Don't think you will find a used Dobra... they are all on peoples wrists!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





USMC0321 said:


> I'm sure we could come to some agreement... there's a slight additional fee though... you know how it is.
> 
> In the meantime, I could tell you how to wear a Nato.


 both of you.... funny guys

Oh, for watch enthusiasts, this one will be released 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

There's nothing chunkier than a Timemachinist on a Dobra


----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> There's nothing chunkier than a Timemachinist on a Dobra


That is a thing of beauty! I have to admit that when I first posted this thread, I had no idea of this caliber of dive watches even existed. I'm intrigued and amazed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> There's nothing chunkier than a Timemachinist on a Dobra


Trying to steel my trade, huh???
You did it PERFECTLY, BRAVO!
Beautiful BADASS combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

...and it's NOT a crook!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Been on the wrist since I got it. Luckily I didn't sell the 5-6mm baseball strap I had made a while back. Perfect for this Ti beasty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Ricoh 700m


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Pam


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*My New Arrival: Ball Hydrocarbon "Hunley"


















"I'm ever upper class high society
God's gift to ballroom notoriety
I always fill my ballroom
The event is never small
The social pages say I've got
The biggest balls of all"
:-!

*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dome...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Wardrobe change...to da KAV!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essay59 (Mar 25, 2019)

Akribos









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ziller


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Regards
George


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

essay59 said:


> Akribos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha this looks essentially the same like the Spinnaker Piccard when it come to the case, has been out for years and costs less than 100$ on amazon xD. Pretty cool ^^


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## essay59 (Mar 25, 2019)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Hahaha this looks essentially the same like the Spinnaker Piccard when it come to the case, has been out for years and costs less than 100$ on amazon xD. Pretty cool ^^


Yes you're right. Same dimensions as the spinnaker. Under$100. Nice stainless steel case. Solid bracelet with solid endlinks and a milled clasp with diver extension. It's got a miyota quartz movement which is what I wanted as I used this as a project to fill with silicone oil. The views through the crystal are incredible.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

essay59 said:


> Yes you're right. Same dimensions as the spinnaker. Under$100. Nice stainless steel case. Solid bracelet with solid endlinks and a milled clasp with diver extension. It's got a miyota quartz movement which is what I wanted as I used this as a project to fill with silicone oil. The views through the crystal are incredible.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


 Very nice! Have you had any issues with the silicone messing with the paint or lume? I ask because I was thinking of doing the same thing with a CH1. I have a Swiss quartz laying around and thought it'd be worth a try.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Chunky... Like wearing a brick on your wrist!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## essay59 (Mar 25, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Very nice! Have you had any issues with the silicone messing with the paint or lume? I ask because I was thinking of doing the same thing with a CH1. I have a Swiss quartz laying around and thought it'd be worth a try.


No issues like that with this particular watch. Lume is not spectacular to begin with but seems no worse with the treatment. Hardest part was just getting the caseback gasket to seat in the groove with all of the oil.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tilly (Aug 10, 2007)

What an amazing array of watches on display!!!!!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MilleMetri


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

#36/331


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Possibly one of the most unique chunky divers around, love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

XXX


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

One of my love.....


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Ministry ... a Soviet Beast


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## albatross... (Feb 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Carbo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok 1967 goes back on leather ;-)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Aragon Divemaster Meteorite ETA 2824 Deep Blue strap.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is that Sunday morning Ben??


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent composition.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that Sunday morning Ben??


Sure is. Or "family day..."

Enjoy yours mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'll ask

What's that^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It’s one that he knocked up out of an artillery shell he had lying around over the back of the pool area!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

A chunk but not as chunky as I thought it was going to be. I'll echo what has always been said... Wears smaller than the specs suggest.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'll ask
> 
> What's that^^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hydrographer


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Quarantined at home, more time to take pictures 

View attachment IMG_20200316_075006.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075459.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075520.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075550.jpg


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Great White


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

DarioV said:


> Quarantined at home, more time to take pictures
> 
> View attachment 14954465
> 
> ...


been meaning to ask you, what strap is that?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

hugof3C said:


> been meaning to ask you, what strap is that?


thats one of the straps i make, a "Decennale" Serie cow leather strap


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

1000 METRI


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

DarioV said:


> thats one of the straps i make, a "Decennale" Serie cow leather strap


thanks, really like that one, good job you did there


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilla


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Small chunk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just got my 2000M Delta Hydra AUTOMATIC SEIKO ENGINE 47mm dive watch from Delta watches. Bill was great and shipped quick!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'm not sure what to zoom in on first, the whiskey or the watch! 
Here's my chunky diver while I've been at the bench









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

The new Dr. Phil strap looking nice on the Mictofo Decennale as well... also for reference 60mm L2L on a 6.5" wrist:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Fat boy


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

280 grams of steel


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Strange times out there people.

Stay safe! Enjoy your weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been chunking out the last few days with these.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14960477


Simply beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Not really chunky but I think its kinda big for my wrist haha


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 8000m, wuth just 21.xx mm high


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Chunky doesn't even begin to describe this thing on a Zulu strap:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












In case you need to get your AAV or Abrams over your kitchen


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bangla on the prototype Bund-nato.

























Elevates the Bangla just off the wrist. Big difference comfort. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> In case you need to get your AAV or Abrams over your kitchen



I was thinking about renovating the kitchen.... again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi Pvd on Azzurro Shark

View attachment IMG_20200316_075354.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075418.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075425.jpg


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## rob.deledda (Aug 11, 2018)

3x chunk.









Sent from my SM-A105M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

oh dat dome distortion


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Helson Guage 3500









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

MakaveliSK said:


> Helson Guage 3500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece Mate! Wore a gauge steel for 4 years.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Wifes and mine, old, old pic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

polishammer said:


> Wifes and mine, old, old pic


Ivan Putski, what size is your wife's watch?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..."Zala ka do, n bippity bop-ee dee....BOOOM!"*








*Hey, 
Gary D...in the U.S.A.*


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *..."Zala ka do, n bippity bop-ee dee....BOOOM!"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you could murder someone with that thing...chonky.


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bangla on a new single pass leather nato.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

'Nutha single pass zulu on my 24










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

One of the 50 Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't see too many of these around these parts...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Italian Memphis Belle


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Don't see too many of these around these parts...


One of the watches I miss most.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

H2O Orca GMT









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Regards
George


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Orange Samurai :-!


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

New Helm


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Trio


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

PX-15


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*These 3*


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

*Re: These 3*



mtbmike said:


>


I always loved the Orange Sumo---the color is perfect! Nice watches!


----------



## Heuer (Dec 22, 2007)

My IWC Aquatimer 2000


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Heuer said:


> My IWC Aquatimer 2000
> View attachment 15005973


Love this watch! So rare and unusual. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Good old Shark Diver


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Shark Diver 45


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

Bulova Sea King with 262 khz Precisionist movement


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i regard my two biggest seikos as somewhat chonky


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New arrival!


















Thanking everyone that is there for us & all who "Help!"








Stay safe & healthy everyone,
Gary*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *New arrival!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats brother!
I love Pepsi....
Here's my newest.... Kraken by PONTVS

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Thanks my Canadian Brother!....
That Kraken is Crack'in!!!!








SWEEEEEET!!! :-!
*



Dobra said:


> Congrats brother!
> I love Pepsi....
> Here's my newest.... Kraken by PONTVS
> 
> ...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Spinnaker 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Blacked out, liquid filled JSAR


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Blacked out, liquid filled JSAR


That beastie is ready for some hard work!

Me, just trying to make a strap... knowing that Dobra will tease me endlessly for not wearing my own stuff. This one will "only" be 4.0mm. 
My 24 on OEM rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> That beastie is ready for some hard work!
> 
> Me, just trying to make a strap... knowing that Dobra will tease me endlessly for not wearing my own stuff. This one will "only" be 4.0mm.
> My 24 on OEM rubber.
> ...


Nice... I've got a Mott Strap down at the mailbox that needs gotten.

Keep passing that time.

Filling work watches today:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Blacked out, liquid filled JSAR


Man that's cool... the only watch j have sold over the years that I miss enough to replace is my JDD. Great watches. All business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> That beastie is ready for some hard work!
> 
> Me, just trying to make a strap... knowing that Dobra will tease me endlessly for not wearing my own stuff. This one will "only" be 4.0mm.
> My 24 on OEM rubber.
> ...


 You should wear only yours....

I'm allergic to other straps..... OK, i wear cheap NATO's too.....
4mm thick.... I'll take it for my daughter's Swatch...

Joke aside.... great job Neil!
Here's my latest one.... you know about it, I showed it to you when I started it, a few months ago

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice... I've got a Mott Strap down at the mailbox that needs gotten.
> 
> Keep passing that time.
> 
> Filling work watches today:


Is that watch similar to that U Boat capsoil???
Beautiful! 
Is that a Steroids shot?????

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

95% done. Will attend to burnishing the sides tomorrow. Couldn't resist putting this one on. Black leather with space grey thread on a Ti Bangla









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Is that watch similar to that U Boat capsoil???
> Beautiful!
> Is that a Steroids shot?????
> 
> ...


Yes, except my capsoil leaked from the factory... these are better. Must be the steroids.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Chunk "light".


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yes, except my capsoil leaked from the factory... these are better. Must be the steroids.


UBOAT capsoil....I had one..... a few days, someone send it to me to install a strap..... I loved that watch BUT I find it like a scratch magnet.......
Here's a stress free watch.... dings, scratches, imperfections..... doesn't matter

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Are the blues that are showing on your patina real or photoshopped? Looks stunning...

I was hoping for a red dial Kraken... that may have put me over the edge.

Just finished this. Wife will not approve...


















Neil


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> Are the blues that are showing on your patina real or photoshopped? Looks stunning...
> 
> I was hoping for a red dial Kraken... that may have put me over the edge.
> 
> ...


 Nice work


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Dobra said:


> UBOAT capsoil....I had one..... a few days, someone send it to me to install a strap..... I loved that watch BUT I find it like a scratch magnet.......
> Here's a stress free watch.... dings, scratches, imperfections..... doesn't matter
> 
> 
> ...


Holy .... Dobra, that Patina is absolutely amazing! May I ask what you have used to get it like that?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Holy .... Dobra, that Patina is absolutely amazing! May I ask what you have used to get it like that?


Thank you!
It's G's formula..... I hope I won't get sued...
Ammonia fumes, sea salt with tap water. Make some tap water and salt mix, Put ammonia in a container, with a paint brush spread the salty water on the watch, Sprinkle some salt...... let it sit in the container with a Iid on until green/blue, take it off and let it dry. Gently Use a scotch brite to make sharp edges shine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> Are the blues that are showing on your patina real or photoshopped? Looks stunning...
> 
> I was hoping for a red dial Kraken... that may have put me over the edge.
> 
> ...


Impressive


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Are the blues that are showing on your patina real or photoshopped? Looks stunning...
> 
> I was hoping for a red dial Kraken... that may have put me over the edge.
> 
> ...


Nothing photoshopped brother..... just filtered 
Here's the actual picture but with filters looks closer to reality 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Rgm

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Pic from last evening


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Getting ready to go to Costco????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

I'll go with Helson shark diver...


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New arrival..
Terra Cielo Mare (Model:Mare=Sea)

















*


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I generally don't like brown straps, but i wanted to try something different and crafted this one specifically for my PVD Ennebi. I must say that it is probably my favourite one at this moment, been wearing it for days.


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

DarioV said:


> I generally don't like brown straps, but i wanted to try something different and crafted this one specifically for my PVD Ennebi. I must say that it is probably my favourite one at this moment, been wearing it for days.
> 
> View attachment 15031029
> 
> ...


Outstanding, as usual!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

That Eco-zilla is AMAZING!! I miss mine!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Arrival..
CORUM BUBBLE DIVER




































*


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

post deleted


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


what's the cigar name? Larutan egg?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Croatan128 said:


> what's the cigar name? Larutan egg?


Exactly. DE Larutan.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This strap fought me a bit. Ink blue Horween with Space Grey Tiger thread. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> This strap fought me a bit. Ink blue Horween with Space Grey Tiger thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hand or machine stitched?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

BigEd said:


> Hand or machine stitched?


Hand stitched.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

BigEd said:


> Hand or machine stitched?


Hand stitched.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ocean7 LM8 Chronometer


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

That panerai is great...always think they look great but they just feel too big on my wrist.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

jarettlee said:


> That panerai is great...always think they look great but they just feel too big on my wrist.


Have you tried the 42mm's? What size wrist do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Hand or machine stitched?


Biggest compliment that a strap maker can receive.....
It's true, his stitching skills are good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Geez...nother New Arrival:
Graham Chronofighter RAC Trigger
*


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Sbdx017 on oem rubber today. It actually wears pretty small for it's chunky size, but we all know how this particular angle can make a watch look large on the wrist.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunk with a dome









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Geez...nother New Arrival:
> Graham Chronofighter RAC Trigger
> *


*****...... where is that X on the treasure map????? I'll go dig myself 
Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That picture deserved a VIP pass.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm generous with pictures...... not like other people, no names....


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Geez...nother New Arrival:
> Graham Chronofighter RAC Trigger
> *


Daaamn... careful Gary, those ATMs have more than one tracker on them.

Nice one, as per usual.


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just noticed the 19000 ticked over! Pun intended!!

Made a note in my 2021 diary that just says

“Get the ___k out more boy!!”


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*H2O..(New Arrival!)

























*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15041145


Wow BC!

Congrats on the 19K. I didn't realize you had such a high count. 20K is just around the corner.

You are stuck with us for now though 

I always appreciate your quality content and I look forward to 19K more


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

It was raining a little, so I wanted to be prepared...


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

+1 for Big Tuna & Pelagos LHD fanboys


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Kinda chunky from the top but daaaamn... Look at that bubble from the side. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

New Steeldive green tuna homage(copy). Wasn't sure if the tuna would be too big so went for a cheap option. For the money I am impressed with the quality and even th braclet is pretty good.


----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

Watches503 said:


>


Is that a white armida a1 45?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

20k custom on some Mott


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ocean7 2000M


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> 20k custom on some Mott


Drilled the lugs????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Drilled the lugs????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you were right; definitely the way to go.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

williamcr said:


> Is that a white armida a1 45?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO MILITARE
















*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bangla on Mott-nato


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Bangla on Mott-nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiccccceeeeeee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

48mm of diver superiority

Simply awesome. It's big but not overly so. If it was 44mm, it would be one of the best divers ever. Built like a Sherman tank, great and super accurate movement, great lume and legibility and very affordable (if you can find one).


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Steinhart Apollon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^^ haven’t seen that one for a while. Love the polished Kavs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

PX-15


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> ^^ haven't seen that one for a while. Love the polished Kavs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're just a cape cod cloth away, my friend. I bought one off Guarionex that had the same finish as yours. He customized it with a new dial and polished it up a bit. Ended up like this:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> ^^ haven't seen that one for a while. Love the polished Kavs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe he's going to a wedding...... so he's trying to look fancy...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks very different, unfortunately high domes are a no-no for a diver as they get hit by underwater obstructions. Even the recessed crystal of a Tuna is not immune, although it fares better than watches where the crystal edge stands proud of the bezel.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

seadial said:


> Looks very different, unfortunately high domes are a no-no for a diver as they get hit by underwater obstructions. Even the recessed crystal of a Tuna is not immune, although it fares better than watches where the crystal edge stands proud of the bezel.


Are underwater obstructions worse than above water obstructions?

I may be doing it wrong.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

USMC0321 said:


> Are underwater obstructions worse than above water obstructions?
> 
> I may be doing it wrong.


Barnacles and marine encrustations are hard and sharp and can have imparted damage while you are distracted or fighting against wave surge or a current. Diving things are less under control.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

A reality check is that saturation divers have only ever gone to 2,300 feet or 700 metres. At these high pressures the electrical conductivity in the brain is affected and functionality is impaired with some being affected more than others, but 2,000 feet is about the workable diver limit. Short of dropping your watch and having a deep diving submersible pick it up anything over 2,000 feet is not of any real use. At ultra-high pressures the lens deflects, hence big domed watches have gone down on submersibles to break records, but are not really wearer watches. The deepest depths are left to underwater drones and robot devices.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I feel like we all need a reality check every now and then. 

Thanks! I’m good for a while now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not sure what just happened but this is gonna get good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I really do appreciate someone bringing the cold hard reality to the chunky watch thread.

I didn't consider just how wild it got under the sea... wave surge and current sound terrifying.

Guess it's time to dust off that Tuna and rethink my life and goals a bit.

I didn't know this thing was considered a no-no amongst the real divers. As you can see, I mainly hung out in a training pool. It's like 14ft deep in all honesty. Although we did rough-house from time to time.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nup. Rough-housing and sky-larking... big no no’s. 

I’m shocked that I need to remind you to be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Guess I should post a chunky dive watch.









It's a lot cooler here now so leather is an option again.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

barnacles are actually pretty docile once you get them to trust you,
just don't go about it by imitating their mating call, 
I've heard stories where that didn't go so well..


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

hugof3C said:


> barnacles are actually pretty docile once you get them to trust you,
> just don't go about it by imitating their mating call,
> I've heard stories where that didn't go so well..


See, now THIS is the kind of real world advice that I cherish from this forum.

I'm so glad you came along... I was just getting ready to purchase this guys book to find a work-around:









Again, thanks! The price was a little steep.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> See, now THIS is the kind of real world advice that I cherish from this forum.
> 
> I'm so glad you came along... I was just getting ready to purchase this guys book to find a work-around:
> 
> ...


damn, that went well for Anthony, 
hope there was a happy ending..
and to the story also.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 1 45mm


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Anonimo Nautilo 
*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 with 12,5mm tall sapphire crystal


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I come back on here after a few days away at a barnacle awareness course and look what you guys have been up to!!

Honestly, I can’t leave you alone for a minute!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oris TT1 DIVER 47mm
*


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Needed some COVID19 retail therapy.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

PAMster said:


> Needed some COVID19 retail therapy.
> 
> View attachment 15053305
> 
> View attachment 15053311


Like the watch, love the strap... the color, texture. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

O7 Old School Micro 😉.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Finished up a few straps today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Another new Memphis Belle?

Oops.... Forgot to post a pic.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> I come back on here after a few days away at a barnacle awareness course and look what you guys have been up to!!
> 
> Honestly, I can't leave you alone for a minute!!


He started it... we were just minding our own business and chunking... I swear!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I see why you like these... it's the perfect "I may have drank too much to get out of the hot tub" watch. I didn't even hesitate when taking it off and throwing it at the side of the house for help. 








It's fine, it's fine. Probably works better.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Nice! Another new Memphis Belle?
> 
> Oops.... Forgot to post a pic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I needed an SS one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> He started it... we were just minding our own business and chunking... I swear!


But you have to admit he had a very valid point!!

I had a barnacle leap off a rock and bite me on the arse once!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare:
Crono Sorci Verdi LE


























*I know, I know, ain't no diver, so kick me outa da club!....

...And Strap by "Mott Straps"...our own Solar G-Shocker!*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Terra Cielo Mare:
> Crono Sorci Verdi LE
> 
> 
> ...


Soo.... you inherited a watch shop...? You hijacked Carl's shipment...? ...?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Soo.... you inherited a watch shop...? You hijacked Carl's shipment...? ...?


Yep, Gary's been on fire recently..
Well done Gary, what does the mrs think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Yep, Gary's been on fire recently..
> Well done Gary, what does the mrs think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know about his... this would have to be mine if I showed up with that many at once:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea, lately these are my Shoes....








One size fits all of us!!
....but,..You might not wanna live in my Shoes!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*What does the Wife think?...








Agree with my New Arrivals... *

:-!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ok, put on an OL CHUNKY!

















NFW by a guy named GEORGE!*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>












Don't know why I replied to you..... I guess that Ennebi needs to be seen more..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Don't know why I replied to you..... I guess that Ennebi needs to be seen more..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rubber strap? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> Rubber strap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The weather must have got colder in Canada. The virus has reduced global warming...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinocean (Apr 21, 2020)

garydusa said:


> *Oris TT1 DIVER 47mm
> *


Bold attitude! I love it


----------



## Martinocean (Apr 21, 2020)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Love this watch! So rare and unusual. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, 2000m and not so thick, still very elegant on twist. I like it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't know about his... this would have to be mine if I showed up with that many at once:


Tried that but the Chinook pilot let it go early and it landed on my watch box


----------



## Martinocean (Apr 21, 2020)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Love this watch! So rare and unusual. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, 2000m and not so thick, looks very elegant on twist. I love it.


----------



## Martinocean (Apr 21, 2020)

Heuer said:


> My IWC Aquatimer 2000
> View attachment 15005973


I meant to comment on this I nice one. sorry


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Did Graham get up at..









....or stay up all night?

...."Sweet Watch" by the way!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Rubber strap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Each time I promise myself that I'll keep some for me..... I get to send it away.
I'm like the opposite of Panerai guys, 20 watches and 3 straps to wear. It's all good, like this I can test the shi.t out of them.
I use that rubber strap just to keep the watch placed in my Watch Crate....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Did Graham get up at..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell it to JW... he makes the schedule. Good luck with that.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chunk Enough?

















Mott Straps (By Solar G-Shocker)*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Tell it to JW... he makes the schedule. Good luck with that.


*Man, Your Co-Workers are a lot tougher than mine!







*


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *Man, Your Co-Workers are a lot tougher than mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a side note, gene wilder, one of my favourites..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

🙂.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TCM "Joe Petrali" LE


























*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Memphis Belle on leather...... probably I'll keep the strap

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Memphis Belle on leather...... probably I'll keep the strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pop of color!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Looks good  is that a heat treated dial? (is it called that way, if it was heaten up once?)
> 
> Any chance to send you a PM or mail?


Why yes, it was heat treated. Thinking of putting 30v through the dial and making it more blue.

I'll clean out the inbox for you.

Today's chunk:


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Today's chunk:


Wow! May I ask, which is the 'recipe' for this dark patina? It looks almost dlc-coated like! Perfect combo with the dial!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> Wow! May I ask, what is the 'recipe' for this dark patina? It looks almost dlc-coated like! Perfect combo with the dial!!


This one is cerakote aluminum.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Why yes, it was heat treated. Thinking of putting 30v through the dial and making it more blue.


Blue should look good to the bronze case. Any chace to get the dial dameged, e.g. wrapped by the heat?


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Blue should look good to the bronze case. Any chace to get the dial dameged, e.g. wrapped by the heat?


No, it's titanium.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 45mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

New arrival, even more chunky then expected..


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shark Diver 45 Bronze*


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tuna time.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on Wickett and Craig veg tan Bridle leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

A little chunky... 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> A little chunky...


Is the tuna inside packed in oil or water?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## yikeslookout (Mar 4, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What watch is this?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

yikeslookout said:


> What watch is this?


Zlatoust with a custom domed crystal that premier strap makers only seem to be able to order.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The dome makes all the difference too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Titanium helps....









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Zlatoust with a custom domed crystal that premier strap makers only seem to be able to order.


Dr. Phill (ebay seller strapsssss) made such plexis for the zlatoust in the past. You can ask him if there anything left.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Arrival! CORUM Bubble Tiger LE 47mm



































...On Mott Straps (Solar G-Shocker)!*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> Dr. Phill (ebay seller strapsssss) made such plexis for the zlatoust in the past. You can ask him if there anything left.


Yup... that's who sent it to me to send to Dobra, lol.


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

+1 for all the big tuna lovers. need to grab some pics of mine and upload


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Waiting on the meatloaf to warm up

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

boutsk said:


> Dr. Phill (ebay seller strapsssss) made such plexis for the zlatoust in the past. You can ask him if there anything left.


I took the last one.... at least this is what he told me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

A more tactical Hadal... at least that's what I tried to explain when arriving at work.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> A more tactical Hadal... at least that's what I tried to explain when arriving at work.


Wow. What a beast. Awesome colour combinations with the red second hand. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> A more tactical Hadal... at least that's what I tried to explain when arriving at work.


That raw blasted case looks so good


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> A more tactical Hadal... at least that's what I tried to explain when arriving at work.


That's just WOW......
X more to go.....

Here's another Hadalsky.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Here's another Hadalsky.....


Your original is still one of the best! Love the Hadals.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

RCTimeDude said:


> +1 for all the big tuna lovers. need to grab some pics of mine and upload





RCTimeDude said:


> +1 for Big Tuna & Pelagos LHD fanboys


Hmm... you've stated. Yes Ryan, after 100 posts it is definitely time to toss up your first pic... ever. At this point - we must insist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ryan you’ve been called out!!

Post up your pics or we’ll start rumours that all you own is ladies watches!!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Buckle is almost as thick as the watch.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I hate you for this picture.....
I wanted to send you my Hadal's dial but..... that's it, no more....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I hate you for this picture.....
> I wanted to send you my Hadal's dial but..... that's it, no more....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you just sent me a buyer for my Trieste, so you've done enough!









PS: someone spilled your beans


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Looks like you just sent me a buyer for my Trieste, so you've done enough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Straps are going to meet your Trieste.









P.S.
Picture is not mine, belongs to the new Trieste Owner, now he has 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


>


Tressor 12ks. Sick, what running under the hood in those


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Guarionex said:


> Tressor 12ks. Sick, what running under the hood in those


Felsa 1560 30 jewel


----------



## jameswatchsd (Apr 28, 2020)

Not as chunky as the previous Bronzos, but still chunky.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd (Apr 28, 2020)

Guarionex said:


> Tressor 12ks. Sick, what running under the hood in those


My god that's a BEAST.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Morning watch









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ummm!
Haven't even set the time yet....








Cheers!*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *Ummm!
> Haven't even set the time yet....
> 
> 
> ...


Is that another new one?!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Ummm!
> Haven't even set the time yet....
> 
> 
> ...


Could you indicate on the map where is that money pit?????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


Very nice pic!!

Working with the Navy today.. I could take a watch pic with some crabs... they're not the kind you'd want to see in a pic though.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great in red Dobra!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Very nice pic!!
> 
> Working with the Navy today.. I could take a watch pic with some crabs... they're not the kind you'd want to see in a pic though.


Try me....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> It looks great in red Dobra!


Grazie Mille fratello mio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Based on the watches I'm seeing; this is my not-as-chunky, chunky dive watch.


----------



## ChadUGWC (Oct 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Try me....
> 
> Sent from my talk good box using Tapatalk


These guys are tougher than I remember...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> These guys are tougher than I remember...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Could you indicate on the map where is that money pit?????
> 
> Sent from Zangief using Tapatalk


The money pit is here in Berlin


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Could you indicate on the map where is that money pit?????


Yea, the wallet is looking a bit empty on this one, plus the Wife then buys something of equal value....


















Hey, favor, The "Baseball Glove Strap" thread needs some more "Batters" please:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/baseball-glove-straps-dive-watches-show-us-yours-5173135.html


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Yea, the wallet is looking a bit empty on this one, plus the Wife then buys something of equal value....
> 
> An eye for an eye......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blew


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

garydusa said:


> Yea, the wallet is looking a bit empty on this one, plus the Wife then buys something of equal value....


Sweet watch Gary! A ch1 or 10 mile is my next one. 😉.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

> Hey, favor, The "Baseball Glove Strap" thread needs some more "Batters" please:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/baseball-glove-straps-dive-watches-show-us-yours-5173135.html


*Thanks Graham!*:-!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Meteorite tonight.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Thanks Graham!*:-!


No problem. Will definitely be frequenting that one... good thread!

Tonight's chunk:








Thanks Guarionex!


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> No problem. Will definitely be frequenting that one... good thread!
> 
> Tonight's chunk:
> 
> ...


Anytime Bro... Looks effing sic


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> No problem. Will definitely be frequenting that one... good thread!
> 
> Tonight's chunk:
> 
> ...


Holy smokes... probably my favorite Kav right there.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Base-Ball???

Is that like cricket but wearing base ball caps??


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> No problem. Will definitely be frequenting that one... good thread!
> 
> Tonight's chunk:
> 
> ...


Wow...... Wow..... uhhhh ...... wow..... uhhhhhhhhhhhhh....... wow.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Holy smokes... probably my favorite Kav right there.


Nope...... it's my Favourite KAV.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Dobra said:


> Nope...... it's my Favourite KAV.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically... it's USMC's.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Technically... it's USMC's.


Yes...... but it's my favourite of his favourites.... makes sense????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Base-Ball???
> 
> Is that like cricket but wearing base ball caps??


No... common mistake. It's like cricket but with higher salaries and skill.

It's alright though... you guys got that one good sport... what's it called?









Quidditch?

Yeah, that one's pretty cool.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

We will forgive you any insults about our sporting prowess safe in the knowledge that you have Trump.

And that is punishment enough for all my American watch brothers!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Counting the seconds while my wife waits for Starbucks ... the drive thru line is out into the street










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wearing my Doxa today as I'm off for a game of Quidditch, and I need a tough watch as I tend to fall off a lot!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Chunky Casio frogman


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Clearly many posters in this thread that don't get the "chunky" part.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

It took something Heroic to supplant my 24... Huge shout out to Gary D for letting this treasure go. She'll see a lot of wrist time to be sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Not my chunkiest, but nowhere near slim. Definitely got some girth. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

A not Sandblasted watch.....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> A not Sandblasted watch.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think so, huh? You'd be surprised how I kept that looking like that.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You think so, huh? You'd be surprised how I kept that looking like that.


Uhhhh...... Nahhhh, you're just playing with my mind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Uhhhh...... Nahhhh, you're just playing with my mind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seen Pulp Fiction lately...?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh my, and there I was just thinking about breakfast!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Titanium 47mm







*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> Clearly many posters in this thread that don't get the "chunky" part.


I know beats me as well!!

Dobra and USMC are 2 of the worst offenders!!

Some of their watches are just so girly!!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Beefy @ 272 grams


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Doxa*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> I know beats me as well!!
> 
> Dobra and USMC are 2 of the worst offenders!!
> 
> Some of their watches are just so girly!!


 USMC has the girliest ones....

Here's a smaller watch for today.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> USMC has the girliest ones....
> 
> Here's a smaller watch for today.


It's like a Bronze-Aged Jumbotron with that bezel. 








Hmm... be hard to pick two more opposing forces for their brand/model... guess 'The MQ9 Reaper Suleimani' wasn't available at that time...? Maybe another 75+ years.

...'s nice though... right? ... definitely not girly...?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It's like a Bronze-Aged Jumbotron with that bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never knew what's a Jumbotron until today...
That's not a bad name for a new line.... Need a picture of the ring for the logo though.

Here's a couple of girly watches.... picture belongs to a friend of mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I feel positively emasculated sharing this tiny piece.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well if you’re gonna use massive words like emascifrated and stuff then you ain’t welcome here son!!

Big watch wearers don't like big words ok!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well if you're gonna use massive words like emascifrated and stuff then you ain't welcome here son!!
> 
> Big watch wearers don't like big words ok!!


Nuff said Bruh.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 750T Divingstar
















*


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Trifecta of H2O chunk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

boutsk said:


>


When you sell that let me know. I enjoy my Thunder but I really love your bezel and the dial. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well if you're gonna use massive words like emascifrated and stuff then you ain't welcome here son!!
> 
> Big watch wearers don't like big words ok!!


In order to avoid circumlocution... I'll just post this...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I can't shake this from my wrist... she survived a Costco run as well today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> In order to avoid circumlocution... I'll just post this...


Circumcision...?!?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Circumcision...?!?


Oh man... Almost pissed myself reading that.    

Evening watch....going to do a little cleanup on it....or maybe start from fresh after seeing Solar's. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Dual Time Premium 
















*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Chucky from all angles









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Chucky from all angles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That vintage strap...... I believe it's a 1952 Romanian Army soldier belt.... That's vintage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King0424 (Dec 27, 2015)

Here my big diver!! Most definitely a tank!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma "Teal on Rolko"
















*


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Watch the door frames, kids and animals.....

Here's my giant.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## StingF18 (Jan 14, 2020)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Wow! what is the depth rating on this thing!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

lol


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

StingF18 said:


> Wow! what is the depth rating on this thing!


Per the back it's XXXX..... Maybe the original owner knows?    









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Per the back it's XXXX..... Maybe the original owner knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be a few thousand meters..... at least 1000, maybe 1006 or 1050?????? Ridwan couldn't rate the WR so ..... xxxx it's a great conversation subject , everything about this watch is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NTH DevilRay 
















*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

There's no such thing as too many pictures......



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Or this strap????? 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Red straps on a diver? Meh, not for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Red straps on a diver? Meh, not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you got me there.....
I see you're cooking some base"balls" straps....
I'm having pasta and meat"balls" tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> There's no such thing as too many pictures......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing. One of your best ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Love the new Ennebi Dobra, looks great on the brown strap!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Owh yeah some new chunks arrived
Holy mother of Agats


































Regards
George


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SQUALE 60 ATMOS 
















*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Awesome strap, who supplied it please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Awesome strap, who supplied it please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Knight. They're pretty cheap from "autulet" on amazon. I customize them up a bit, but great strap out of the box.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My latest


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

In case any eagle eyed member was wondering what on earth I am leaning on it is my wife's (Nurse) home made scrubs that her patients families have been making for her, as the NHS has run out.

No boring old blue available


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky but light as hell


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> Chunky but light as hell


Very cool


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


"Nice try, but no cigar"


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

3 fatties @ 855 grams @ 138mm of diameter 😉


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Awesome patina. Is that one of the Kav bronze buckles? Wish he still sold them...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Awesome patina. Is that one of the Kav bronze buckles? Wish he still sold them...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll still make 'em, in theory. Thanks; this was actually identical to yours yesterday. I put in a 2892, changed the dial and refinished it. Yours is the original... it just didn't seem right to own a copy.








Sorry, forgot the buckle pic


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

8000m


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great watch. Great pic.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


^^ something looks familiar...

Looking good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Have I showed you my new Ennebi?????


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

After seeing some of the monstrous pieces on this thread I'm almost ashamed to share my SBBN029. She's the biggest in my collection by mm, although my PAM does wear bigger. Currently on Erika's Originals MN.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Repeat.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Why no spring bars???



USMC0321 said:


>


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Have I showed you my new Ennebi?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a chunky watch!!!

Even makes that AK look tiny!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on a decidedly unchunky single pass NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Every time I see your pics, I feel like smoking a cigar..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Every time I see your pics, I feel like smoking a cigar..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be a worthwhile pastime for a fine individual like yourself. You could stop by the cigar thread and class it up a bit. Although, it does lead to some life changes...


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Ahh, at last a classy watch in a thread full of barnacle snagging wrist anchors!!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 braving phase 2 in Illinois- tennis courts partially open.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MAGRETTE Regattare LE

After wearing a decidedly un-chonky watch for several weeks this one definitely feels like a wrist anchor. ⚓

But I love it still

Even though I have definitely settled in to the 40mm range I still can't bring myself to sell this one.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thick chunky at 19.5mm tall




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Ever since I put my Sumo on a NATO last week, I can't take it off. Love the big diver with the 20mm lug width. I think I would love it less at 22mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RGM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I guess someone has to post their watch after G's 12k stunner....

24.... Back in Black (Bridle)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> 24.... Back in Black (Bridle)


Nice


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Temporarily swapped strap with a rawlings baseball glove strap. Cant get the buckle right on my Dobra. Need to find a roller buckle.  









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Finally got back into my lab to do some alchemy.... no matter how many bottles I silver it still seems like magic. This one turned out nearly perfect 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This H2o Dress Orca with MOP dial is fairly chunky on a 7 inch wrist














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Kobold Seal


----------



## Mjsusc (Jan 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My new favourite

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> My new favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had I a red Dobra, I woulda kept it! Nice one.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

No regrets on the 50mm; it even got my coveted Dobra #40.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Had I a red Dobra, I woulda kept it! Nice one.


 it does look good on red.....
No worries, red leather is coming from UK.... you'll have your red strap, no Ennebi though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Grain









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> No regrets on the 50mm; it even got my coveted Dobra #40.


None of that watch makes sense.... but I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> None of that watch makes sense.... but I love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just summed up my entire collection.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> You just summed up my entire collection.


No I would disagree with you there.

The vast majority of your collection absolutely yes, but your Panerai's make complete sense to all good watch collectors!!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

brought the pimped out version to play today...


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

A bit beefy...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fresh from FedEx

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Fresh from FedEx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! Want to get one as it reminds me of an Eterna Kontiki diver concept.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Gorgeous! Want to get one as it reminds me of an Eterna Kontiki diver concept.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks!
From what I understood it came before the Kontiki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O 8000m


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Even the bezel font is chunky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Man, been awhile since I saw that! Looks good.


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Partie Deux


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


For a moment...... only for a moment I thought it's my watch, good think I was wrong...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Dobra said:


> For a moment...... only for a moment I thought it's my watch, good think I was wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like all our Fondales here sport the acrylic crystal :-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is there a EU supplier of the Ennebi watches that you UK guys use?? Or is it a case of buying stateside and paying import duties??


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is there a EU supplier of the Ennebi watches that you UK guys use?? Or is it a case of buying stateside and paying import duties??


Sure... you can get them directly from Ennebi in Italy .


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is there a EU supplier of the Ennebi watches that you UK guys use?? Or is it a case of buying stateside and paying import duties??


Check the page on their website. They have a few dealers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Saw one in Norway and one in Spain, wondered if anyone had found any in the U.K.??

Was trying to steer clear of the EU at the moment as waited weeks for a watch from Greece recently, with Covid being blamed along the way.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dive is chunky in light of a 7 inch wrist


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's a chunky fella!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Love it^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

My oldest member









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Boom!!










Will definitely get a strap change but couldn't wait to strap it on.

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Boom!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Neil!!! Hope you enjoy the hell out of yours!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


>


Nice

Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Squale!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

29mm of chunk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

29mm of chunk

View attachment 15174435


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> 29mm of chunk
> 
> View attachment 15174435


*****..... That's huge!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Had to make sure the chunky watch matched the chunky cigar.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Was a bit busy at the bench of late but was able to get this horse leather strap stitched up. It had to be something special to pry the Bronze Skull from my wrist. Burgundy horse with beige stitching...









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to the chunky H2O marlin


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah, I know... wouldn't consider it chunky. However:
A) it's what I've got on and where I post. 
B) seen way too many 43's in here lately... now you can't deny a 46mm. Slippery slope, yeah?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, I know... wouldn't consider it chunky. However:
> A) it's what I've got on and where I post.
> B) seen way too many 43's in here lately... now you can't deny a 46mm. Slippery slope, yeah?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, I know... wouldn't consider it chunky. However:
> A) it's what I've got on and where I post.
> B) seen way too many 43's in here lately... now you can't deny a 46mm. Slippery slope, yeah?


+1for the 43s.

However. That's a 46? Maybe it needs a Dobra or something...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I actually got the hole spacing right on this strap! That and how soft this leather is....#winning


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another 46


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> +1for the 43s.
> 
> However. That's a 46? Maybe it needs a Dobra or something...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way that's a 46mil!!

It's a 36 G just admit it and take the flak!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My 42mm......

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> My 42mm...


You must be thinking of something else.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> No way that's a 46mil!!
> 
> It's a 36 G just admit it and take the flak!!


It's always nice to hear your appendages are so big, your watch looks small.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The Skull Daddy on new/old baseball glove strap.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> You must be thinking of something else.


It does always look very cold in his pictures....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> It does always look very cold in his pictures....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





USMC0321 said:


> You must be thinking of something else.


....... *****...... sick minds.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> ....... *****...... sick minds.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm... is this the guy who sent me "ton tonton tond ton thon"!?

Still makes me laugh.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> It does always look very cold in his pictures....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And sheep... there's always sheep!

... I mighta made that part up...

Tonight's chunk:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Even the dial is chunky


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ummm... is this the guy who sent me "ton tonton tond ton thon"!?
> 
> Still makes me laugh.


You're a French language expert now...... ton tonton....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I like chunky watches. Please meet Medusa. Not sure she likes diving, though....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kakofonyx said:


> I like chunky watches. Please meet Medusa. Not sure she likes diving, though....


That's a beautiful one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Dobra said:


> That's a beautiful one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Chunk a Helberg for ya









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Dissin'


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Most accurate auto I have ever owned. Plus 1.5-2.0.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Carpe Omnia! - Seize It All!


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 15188873


Is that the new abyss?

Looks good! And of course chunky!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kakofonyx said:


> Carpe Omnia! - Seize It All!


My goodness

That's a bezel!

How tall is that watch?!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Going to roll with the marlin for while


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Kakofonyx said:


> Carpe Omnia! - Seize It All!


Holy ****e!!! Very nice piece!! 

My Guage feels tiny know but at least they are rocking some new shoes! Shout out to Solar G-Shocker with some new Mott straps. Damn that grey stitching just makes these. Thanks brotha!


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Ennebi


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> My goodness
> 
> That's a bezel!
> 
> How tall is that watch?!


Only 30mm with the crystal.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Holy ****e!!! Very nice piece!!
> 
> My Guage feels tiny know but at least they are rocking some new shoes! Shout out to Solar G-Shocker with some new Mott straps. Damn that grey stitching just makes these. Thanks brotha!


Thanks. A formidable duo you have there.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DarioV said:


> View attachment 15190159
> 
> 
> View attachment 15190163
> ...


Ennebi must be the best chunky watches out there..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kakofonyx said:


> Only 30mm with the crystal.


My word. 

That's double what I have on now!

What brand is it?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^ Manu Propria


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

^^^^

He has a wife you know!!

Her names Inconentia, Inconentia Buttox!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> He has a wife you know!!
> 
> Her names Inconentia, Inconentia Buttox!!


Yep; right after she left Biggus. Dobra used to date the cousin, Whollota Fagina. That chick was crazy.

Today's chunk:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep; right after she left Biggus. Dobra used to date the cousin, Whollota Fagina. That chick was crazy.
> 
> Today's chunk:


How I laughed!! And that was before my porridge!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep; right after she left Biggus. Dobra used to date the cousin, Whollota Fagina. That chick was crazy.
> 
> Today's chunk:


Lovely Kav as always... but what's that strap though? :O


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Not a diver, but you will shiver...
When you behold the Wandering Punisher!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep; right after she left Biggus. Dobra used to date the cousin, Whollota Fagina. That chick was crazy.
> 
> Today's chunk:


Did I????? *****, I have to quit drinking..... I can't remember sshit.....

























No more alcohol starting with next week....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ah come on Dobra you never forget your first Roman girlfriend!!

Mine was Humungo Labia!! Ah what a girl!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ah come on Dobra you never forget your first Roman girlfriend!!
> 
> Mine was Humungo Labia!! Ah what a girl!!





bigclive2011 said:


> Ah come on Dobra you never forget your first Roman girlfriend!!
> 
> Mine was Humungo Labia!! Ah what a girl!!



Too much weird stuff happening in here...... I might be forced to look for another topic, "Small watches, Hide yours"... it might be safer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Graham will be right at home there with his 36mil watches!!

And those cigars are all Tom Thumbs really you know!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Perfect chunk @ 304 grams


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This leather was sold to me as "navy blue".... but everyone who sees it says it's black... the hand dyeing process is anything but consistent. I played it safe with some cream stitching. A chunky bit of Horween horse leather for the 24










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just got my Thunder back with a new dial!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Adding a little extra chunk with the lug spacers.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just got my Thunder back with a new dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice, Mak. I like it more than an Irukandji! Hard to tell, is it acid etched or engraved? He's getting better and better. With the same handset and a thousand + less, it really makes no sense to wait a year for a new Kav anymore.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep; right after she left Biggus. Dobra used to date the cousin, Whollota Fagina. That chick was crazy.
> 
> Today's chunk:


Pls... that strap... do need!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Pls... that strap... do need!


Think that's an autulet strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Think that's an autulet strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure... it looks much fatter (especially at the edges) than other canvas straps I've seen.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Pls... that strap... do need!


Oh sorry! I actually bought that from Dr. Phil a few years ago - He since ran out of the material.

It stretched with my heavier watches, so I punched holes, added grommets and ran paracord through it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Chunky and a 100 m.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Leaning Tower of Pisa.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Really nice, Mak. I like it more than an Irukandji! Hard to tell, is it acid etched or engraved? He's getting better and better. With the same handset and a thousand + less, it really makes no sense to wait a year for a new Kav anymore.


Thanks G! It is engraved from what I can tell and the watch just pops even more now. I love watching his new works of art on Facebook as they really do just get better and better with ever iteration.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Switched out to Mr Smiley.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Narval Seven N2102.... From a defunct Microbrand that left behind a great watch.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin swapped over to a BC315


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Shiny...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Not my chunkiest, but I like it


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Mares Force Dive Watch by Reactor


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Ohhh that dial
Great build


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Shiny...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that another fantastic Kav Ben??

You are fast catching up with the G man.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that another fantastic Kav Ben??
> 
> You are fast catching up with the G man.


Yeah, he's got some pull over in Berlin... able to get watches out when no one else can! You designed a perfect Evo, Ben!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Daily Double!

Known more for its luxury pens, Visconti is no slouch in the watch department, especially bronze.

Abyssus and Grand Cruise:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> Daily Double!
> 
> Known more for its luxury pens, Visconti is no slouch in the watch department, especially bronze.


Tell it to mine that's been out for a year on it's third warranty repair... 








They lost my first watch... bit of a slouch.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Not so big compared to others here but it's the chunkiest I have.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No one can say that a Rolex DSSD isn’t a chunky watch!!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Tell it to mine that's been out for a year on it's third warranty repair...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a run of bad juju!. I have 4 Visconti watches. No problem so far. Knock on wood.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> No one can say that a Rolex DSSD isn't a chunky watch!!


I know... oddly heavy...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to say this thread is a lot of fun. 

Great personalities and man there are just some plane fun watches that crop up. Many I could never wear but it's great to see those that do.

My humbly chunky marlin still on the wrist.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hulk Smash!!









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nah, I'm resubmitting for chunk. I hefted it up a bit.

Forgive me, my strap maker has gone and gotten famous... I've been left to fend for myself:


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Nah, I'm resubmitting for chunk. I hefted it up a bit.
> 
> Forgive me, my strap maker has gone and gotten famous... I've been left to fend for myself:


That strap and combo looks great! Is the strap new?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> That strap and combo looks great! Is the strap new?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I made it a couple minutes before the photo. Was gonna use it for something else, so may change up the colors for this watch.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! I made it a couple minutes before the photo. Was gonna use it for something else, so may change up the colors for this watch.


You're sandbagging us strapmakers. You don't need anyone to make a strap for you. Truth.

Pic to appease the masses









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> You're sandbagging us strapmakers. You don't need anyone to make a strap for you. Truth.
> 
> Pic to appease the masses
> 
> ...


Always need you strap makers... I've got so many scraps from making sheaths and other gear - but I don't have patience for steps like "glue". I'm more of a rivet and Dyneema guy. They look fine on a Kav, but...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Putting the Marlin's WR to the test 

I think I have 2,999.999m left in reserve. Will I be all right? What about the dynamic pressure if I go for a walk and I swing my arm?


































PS. Added the bracelet to keep it chunky enough to hang out here.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Rocking the Guage on a Mott strap









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Door jams beware.










Kaventsmann EVO 360.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Door jams beware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's going to build the " old left" up Ben!!
Congrats mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks Dave. Hope you got a beer open mate. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Grabbing an evening beer


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Morning and afternoon chunk









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Chunky watch check-in


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Modded Immelmann Proto


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

blueradish said:


> Modded Immelmann Proto


Wow. Good job on that one. White looks good, and the blue hand is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. Good job on that one. White looks good, and the blue hand is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. This is how I received it. Needed a little love and personalization.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


The death-star of chunks right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>





USMC0321 said:


>


The orange anodized plate is pretty cool accent. Do you hold it down to rotate the bezel like on the Visconti Abyssus?


----------



## rizjac (Dec 28, 2015)

beefsupreme said:


> Chunky watch check-in
> 
> View attachment 15211157


Very nice  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> The orange anodized plate is pretty cool accent. Do you hold it down to rotate the bezel like on the Visconti Abyssus?


Yes, but not quite as smooth... more like a subway turnstile.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky Crepas Cayman




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## turb0wned (Feb 15, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> You're sandbagging us strapmakers. You don't need anyone to make a strap for you. Truth.
> 
> Pic to appease the masses
> 
> ...


Solar, hows it going? I sold you an SMP on here back in like 2013, you still have it?


----------



## oshay (Oct 7, 2012)

What brand bracelet is on the Seiko 498?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

turb0wned said:


> Solar, hows it going? I sold you an SMP on here back in like 2013, you still have it?


She was a beauty but she's on a different wrist now.

Today's chunk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 45mm with a 12.5mm sapphire


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Alexandre Christie Bronzium (Bronze/Aluminium) played hard to get. The chase across 5 continents was nothing short of thrilling.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kakofonyx said:


> Alexandre Christie Bronzium (Bronze/Aluminium) played hard to get. The chase across 5 continents was nothing short of thrilling.


Awesome, I love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Cleaned the hell out of this watch then swapped the GMT module into this one. So fresh and so clean.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


>


Your pics always make everything look amazing, but it's truly a different watch with the lug spacers in! Man, making me miss my 10mi.


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

i like the hour markers on that. definitely unique


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> Your pics always make everything look amazing, but it's truly a different watch with the lug spacers in! Man, making me miss my 10mi.


The 10mi is awesome. 

Do you have any H2Os right now?

Yah, great point. It does seem to look very different on bracelet, on strap without spacers and on strap with spacers.

Every time I think I have found my favourite setup I go back to another and think, oh man I really like it like this too!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm going to call this one,sorta chunky..
Dave
Btw Boaty I agree with G
Your pics really rock mate!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper18 (Aug 29, 2019)

Does this count as chunky?


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Jasper18 said:


> Does this count as chunky?
> 
> View attachment 15220649


On your wrist? Pretty chunky


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Double post, sorry


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok Europe Energia. The teal dial is a pain in the tuchus to capture faithfully. I couldn't do it any justice, to be quite honest.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> The 10mi is awesome.
> 
> Do you have any H2Os right now?
> 
> ...


None at the moment, other than my Helberg's. I always buy them and decide the 44 is too small for me. Again, your shots could sell a thousand of them and definitely have me looking to the next one.

Today's chunk:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> None at the moment, other than my Helberg's. I always buy them and decide the 44 is too small for me. Again, your shots could sell a thousand of them and definitely have me looking to the next one.
> 
> Today's chunk:


I guess a Helberg is pretty much the same thing

Still wearing the marlin here today. Got a new strap coming soon to try out so it's barnacled on the wrist unTIL that comes.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Colosseum - a nod to the ancient arena of blood and glory.

"Are you not entertained??!!"


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Zelos Abyss 3


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin on its new Zuludiver Zennor rubber.

Unbelievable comfort upgrade. 

The simple aesthetic works perfectly with this marlin too.

And most importantly it fills the tall long chunky lugs nicely.


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> Colosseum - a nod to the ancient arena of blood and glory.
> 
> "Are you not entertained??!!"


*****. What are the dimensions on that monster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

ProjectQuattro said:


> *****. What are the dimensions on that monster?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


47mm without crown 
26.5mm thick with crystal 
24mm lugs
55mm lug to lug
5.5 liters blood resistance


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Chunky zilla
Again


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just a little chunky. New Benarus White Megalodon. Lume is fire!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of these for tonight














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

PX-15 Piccard


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thick beast today









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 Tungum. Ever so bright and blue! With a 10mm crystal, it's definitely vertically and horizontally chunky.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This H2O is positively dainty after the above


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The turtle mod chunky indeed on a 7 inch wrist, strapcode bandoleer tapering bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## sparky2728 (Sep 24, 2018)

This is my beast









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> This H2O is positively dainty after the above


I see what you did there! Nice one.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Occasional lurker here, so please excuse the interruption and me asking the following:

I DO remember having seen this watch in this right here thread. I don't remember the member, who showed it - can't find it again. 
Maybe, the one in possession of this watch would be so nice to show me some wrist shot/a couple of nice pictures. I absolutely adore this watch, I really do. But I'm never ever gonna have it - due to funds and due to wrist size. As there are a couple of members here with wrist sizes the size of my ankle (  ) - id be glad to see some more pictures of said watch.










Picture taken from ennebi website.

And to contribute from my side, I show you one of my two chunky watches, wrist size is <6"










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Occasional lurker here, so please excuse the interruption and me asking the following:
> 
> I DO remember having seen this watch in this right here thread. I don't remember the member, who showed it - can't find it again.
> Maybe, the one in possession of this watch would be so nice to show me some wrist shot/a couple of nice pictures. I absolutely adore this watch, I really do. But I'm never ever gonna have it - due to funds and due to wrist size. As there are a couple of members here with wrist sizes the size of my ankle (  ) - id be glad to see some more pictures of said watch.
> ...


USMC0321 had one that he's moved on to a new home. You can find copious beautiful pictures here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-ennebi-seimila-49mm-6000m-diver-4920661.html

I made a bronze homage:


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

This is what I'm rocking today. I call it Phoenix Rising. My other watches call it The Big Daddy. Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Kakofonyx said:


> USMC0321 had one that he's moved on to a new home. You can find copious beautiful pictures here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-ennebi-seimila-49mm-6000m-diver-4920661.html
> 
> I made a bronze homage:


Thanks!

It's an absolutely fascinating watch.

It would suit YOUR collection as well, I'd think 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Occasional lurker here, so please excuse the interruption and me asking the following:
> 
> I DO remember having seen this watch in this right here thread. I don't remember the member, who showed it - can't find it again.
> Maybe, the one in possession of this watch would be so nice to show me some wrist shot/a couple of nice pictures. I absolutely adore this watch, I really do. But I'm never ever gonna have it - due to funds and due to wrist size. As there are a couple of members here with wrist sizes the size of my ankle (  ) - id be glad to see some more pictures of said watch.
> ...


Haha also absolute fan of the Ennebi seimila metri. Unfortunately I'm also never going to be able to wear this one comfortably on my 6.5-6.75" wrist... it's 49mm iirc. However, I can wear the 47mm Fondale and the 46mm Mictofo Decennale (which has longer lugs than the Fondale though). They wear very comfortably actually but in terms of looks they are pushing the limits for sure. However, they also have a smaller 44mm version of the Fondale (and a bunch of smaller 40mm watches like the Fante and Bronzetto). Not quite the same as the seimila metri but still visibly related and it wears small too - even a tad smaller than I'd prefer (they always look bigger in pictures). I also remember my gf putting it on once and even on her wrists it wore nicely.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 on custom nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Time to finish some straps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Celebrating this amazing watchmakers birthday by admiring his watch today!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Celebrating this amazing watchmakers birthday by admiring his watch today!


Great idea! Ditched what I was wearing earlier for this one he made for me a while back. It was the watch that paved the way for my interest in handmade custom watches.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Somebody likes his new strap!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't quote me on this, but I believe Pontvs Nessi is named after the fabled Loch Ness monster. With all that going on in 2020, I would not be in the least surprised if this is the year we have a confirmed irrefutable siting. Until then, I'll happily enjoy this "monster".


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

H2O Kalmar 2 for the evening.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

It's not exotic like many others on here... but I still enjoy it.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Went just a little chunk today with the Dobra Ridwan.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Does 16mm thickness quality?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My evening watch. Added an extreme dome sapphire crystal making this thiiick.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Daily Double! M26 Tank and Sub-Abyss.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Tuna crusher


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Minotaur!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Deep Tech


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

afechete said:


> Deep Tech


So good


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Triple thiiiiiic


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky enough on 7 inch wrist to post on this thread , yet 44mm case that wears more like a 42mm


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

45.5!!!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Feel the Thunder


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kakofonyx said:


>


That crystal is wild


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That crystal is wild


I know, right?! That's how I roll.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

30 years old and Kinda chunky but a dream come true to wear! I feel like I have a grail without the insane cost! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 Special Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kav360 on my morning walk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 8000m


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

today WORLD CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Enjoying a nice cup of joe with this chunky high domed H2O


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches503 said:


>


Is that one from Ocean Crawler?


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Been too busy (actually, lazy is the right word) to post pictures these past couple of days. Here's a shot of randomly selected divers. No rhyme or reason. Not that we ever needed one.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

50x45x16mm is chunky enough?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Mr Thin is grimacing at the state of my workbench...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Is that one from Ocean Crawler?


No, my friend. This is from Strumento Macchinista in Thailand. The grey sapphire bezel was the selling point for me.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Customization is cool. Personalization, on the other hand, is hot!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Kakofonyx said:


> Customization is cool. Personalization, on the other hand, is hot!


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kakofonyx said:


> Thanks!


Are we going to see a wrist shot with one of these behemoths?

Another stunner btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

From this morning.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Are we going to see a wrist shot with one of these behemoths?
> 
> Another stunner btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably never.  I rarely do wrist shots. I prefer taking pictures of my watches devoid of the bias of a wrist. They are the subjects of the "show and tell", not my wrist.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

guspech750 said:


> From this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a cool piece mate, miss my benthos id like to see DB add the FB feature to that one..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A big chunk of bronze.

Have a good one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Regards
George


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15348044


Wowza! That is beautiful Clive!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, it’s the 88, good old 300m screwback case.

Was the second Pam that I bought back in 2007.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Chunk lite.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Breitling...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That’s a beast!!


----------



## M. Smith (Jul 11, 2020)

Certainly an enviable collection.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

48mm Hublot 4000m


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

arutlosjr11 said:


> 48mm Hublot 4000m


Lots of detail on that one. Very cool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

arutlosjr11 said:


> 48mm Hublot 4000m


Bloody hell Ariel!! A pearler mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody hell Ariel!! A pearler mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank you, guys!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 back on the wrist!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

20mm of goodness


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

One of my tanks:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Apollon on a Mott Strap. The strap smells so good!!!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling for the Friday evening









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This one is pretty chunky


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Heptagon Punishagon...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

PH ph phattie


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Megalodon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New arrival .


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Aragon Parma 2 (45mm with Seiko NH35 movement).


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

*Delta, 2000M wr, Hydra model.*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

While somebody else may have been swimming with the Sharks elsewhere...
My wrist have been strapping with the Shark Mesh for the whole week!








































 😅 ​


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back here with a chunky Magrette


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Px-15 Piccard


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 15360304


Love this watch, hope to see one in the flesh someday a rare one indeed


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Slightly chunky with the dome


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 3000m - 45mm


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice, this 


rafy1 said:


> Kalmar 1 3000m - 45mm
> 
> View attachment 15365193
> 
> ...


Nice, this has almost and IWC look to it,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 15365217


Beautiful dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Seiko "Dark Knight" Turtle on jubilee bracelet with clasp upgraded to bomb-proof version


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H20 Kalmar Chronograph with a hard-to-capture MOP dial.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15365263


Love the watch and I think it's far form being chunky, especially on a rubber


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

countingseconds said:


> Love the watch and I think it's far form being chunky, especially on a rubber


Sure looks chunky on my wrist, maybe you have huge forearms??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now we have lost USMC and Dobra we need to come up with some slightly chunky watches.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Sure looks chunky on my wrist, maybe you have huge forearms??


Not really. I just think that a 47mm PAM is chunky and a 44mm Seiko is not. Seikos have a way to wear smaller than the numbers might lead people to believe.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm no substitute for Graham and Dobra but here's my "woke up before the alarm" chunk of bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

MM300
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Bronze chunk









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Left cuff made to measure with extra room. It's easily the largest/thickest watch i wear. With aftermarket lugs and a Zulu strap.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


>


Do I recognise that one? What a beauty.

Deff fits the chunky watch tag too.

Congrats on the new addition. I bet that dial looks amazing in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

pebe said:


> Bronze chunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this strap from Nato Strap Co? looking for one with bronze/brass hardware. Looks great.. how do you like it?


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

VicAjax said:


> Is this strap from Nato Strap Co? looking for one with bronze/brass hardware. Looks great.. how do you like it?


I love this strap. It is made by Gekota.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15371753
> 
> 
> Now we have lost USMC and Dobra we need to come up with some slightly chunky watches.


What happened...? Did I miss some drama? lol.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Enjoying my coffee 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This is my only "chunky" dive watch, I do not find any of my Seikos to fall in the chunky category.


----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Open heart butchery.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

So my posting to this thread earlier made me get it out and wear it to lunch, now it is also a WRUW, lol, while quite chunky the bund strap is so comfortable and "fits" the case style well, it is a Bund kind of case.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Crazy Cajun said:


>


She's thick!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

All chunk...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

blueradish said:


> All chunk...


That watch needs it own zip code!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

atlbbqguy said:


> That watch needs it own zip code!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. So true.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Genuinely chunky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A thing of chunky beauty Ben!!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Slim Chunky










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still this today.

Well, I have just got it after all.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

It's lonely at the top of the predator food chain... Megalodon! .

Me too BigClive. New stuff hard to take off. Cheers!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 Special edition

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

This is taking the #1 chunky bronzo spot in my collection


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Great ennebi there


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 by the fire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mark24433508 (Mar 16, 2020)

Kakofonyx said:


> I know, right?! That's how I roll.


I like the cut of your jib, Dude.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

metal said:


> View attachment 15377049


I never saw a grand Seiko with a yellow inner chapter ring. Is this aftermarket?


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15387295
> View attachment 15387296


Is that a sterile parnis?


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Agat 195 Chsb Zlatoust Russian Military bronze diver. A "Russian interference" I don't mind at all.


----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Enjoying my coffee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O orca bronze variant




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

metal said:


> View attachment 15389119
> View attachment 15389119


Damn that's shiny!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

metal said:


> View attachment 15388396


Lovely 😊


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Damn that's shiny!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dude abides.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Delta Hydra
Master of chunky 2,000M heft
2020-08-08_10-14-00 by Thee, on Flickr


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My chunk for the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Thee said:


> Delta Hydra
> Master of chunky 2,000M heft
> 2020-08-08_10-14-00 by Thee, on Flickr


I love it ?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)

solar g-shocker said:


> Damn that's shiny!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bronze chunky










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

She's too big and chunky for me but I can't let her go


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The chunky cayman








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

SD43









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

back on with the KAV...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> back on with the KAV...


What a beauty! Welcome back to the madness! 

My chunkness on a vintage leather strap... caramel with cream.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Very cool Kev Gary
Love it










Regards
George


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

44mm but not too chunky squalematic on strapcode bandoleer














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

My favorite Dive watch *Oris Regulateur*
*







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Another handfull of chunky


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

A powerful watch









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky brown Zenton b42




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And the chunkiest one in my repertoire is the zoretto indy




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Even at 49.4mm x 15.3mm thick and 46.9mm x 17mm thick, respectively, these still seem like babies compared to some of the monsters lurking in this thread! Insane. This is my new look for 2020 btw.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

garydusa said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I mean... that's just game over. Do you know how many mm in thickness it clocks in at?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

kritameth said:


> I mean... that's just game over. Do you know how many mm in thickness it clocks in at?


Thanks!..Yea, it's Chunky!..,but kinda like a skinny, long, tall, & chunky...


SPECIFICATIONS: Helburg Ch1CASE MATERIAL:MOKUME GANE made from 316L and BRONZECASE BACK:Closed TITANIUM case back in standard configuration / Optional TITANIUM Sapphire Display Case BackCASE DIAMETER:42mmCASE HEIGHT:27.25mm with spherical sapphire front glass and closed case back
25.25mm with spherical sapphire front glass and sapphire display case backCASE LENGTH:57.00mmLUG WIDTH:22mm


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

garydusa said:


> Thanks!..Yea, it's Chunky!..,but kinda like a skinny, long, tall, & chunky...
> 
> 
> SPECIFICATIONS:Helburg Ch1CASE MATERIAL:MOKUME GANE made from 316L and BRONZECASE BACK:Closed TITANIUM case back in standard configuration / Optional TITANIUM Sapphire Display Case BackCASE DIAMETER:42mmCASE HEIGHT:27.25mm with spherical sapphire front glass and closed case back
> 25.25mm with spherical sapphire front glass and sapphire display case backCASE LENGTH:57.00mmLUG WIDTH:22mm


That case height... ??


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The society of chunky divers.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm going to call this one,sorta chunky..


Dayum that's my chunkiest watch and in this context it looks like a svelte dinner companion.


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Heading out with a old new strap combo on the Ennebi.


----------



## flynnstone (Jan 2, 2011)

franco60 said:


> Helberg CH8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great looking piece!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Rolexoman said:


> View attachment 15403230
> View attachment 15403231
> View attachment 15403233


Haven't come across a B&R, and a very special one at that, in my time here on WUS for a while now, definitely a refreshing sight!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

New movement, crown stem, and a fresh dome polishing. Back on the wrist and good as new!
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Ecozilla, the biggest watch ive ever had


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m / ammo strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

The Puck of _DOOM_!  

Ecozilla is certainly the chunkiest watch I own. Based on what I've read about this model it seems like I lucked out on my wrist shape relative to the beefy rubber strap, because it's quite comfortable on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice bronzo !


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

vesire said:


>


Really unique piece.The guy who makes them only makes bronze cases?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky watch on a chunky Mott Strap.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ph ph phattie...


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

tetosaudi said:


> Really unique piece.The guy who makes them only makes bronze cases?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


original design is ridwan casemaker, you can check him google, facebook

this is copy of his watch, factory made

He does i guess what you order, Ridwan, there are many guys here with his watches


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Not mine but hella of a watch

















Regards
George


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MArlin


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

I mostly own divers, so my watches tend to be on the chunky side. But, I just picked up my biggest/chunkiest to date...

Eco-Zilla










The deal was too good to pass up...Amazon had them on sale for $199 last week.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

fegan said:


> I mostly own divers, so my watches tend to be on the chunky side. But, I just picked up my biggest/chunkiest to date...
> 
> Eco-Zilla
> 
> ...


Wow. That's an excellent deal 

Enjoy!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deceptively slimming angle


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

My chunkiest


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very beautiful dive watch !


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

I have this chunkster and love it. The titanium case and bracelet allow it to be very wearable to me.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

Seems like the Titanium SD doesn't get much attention compared to other versions?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

For today









The Dude Abides


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

one of many


----------



## metal (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Compared to what I'm used to, not so chunky, but it is over 16mm thick so....?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Compared to what I'm used to, not so chunky, but it is over 16mm thick so....
> View attachment 15435496


Your arm must feel pretty light after taking the bs300 off and replacing with the omega

Speaking of AD...










Some vintage chunk today. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on Horween Horse leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BALL EHC "Hunley"


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Old pic of my JSAR, but shows the chunk very well







.....


----------



## Mike48 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Chunky divers on chunky baseball glove straps

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

New arrival


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H20 Kalmar I Destro


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> H20 Kalmar I Destro


Love seeing that one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DarioV said:


> New arrival
> View attachment 15444658


Congrats!

The A1 is a micro classic. Still think I should grab one.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The A1 is a micro classic. Still think I should grab one.


Yeah i wanted to get one for quite some time, but some other watches always came around... I have to say that i'm very satisfied, this one might be staying for a while.
Its solid, heavy and very proportioned, i just wish they made it in 47mm instead of 45


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Love seeing that one


Thanks brother 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea, I know it's not a diver, but...it's "Chunky"


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Russian thickness


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Just got the Hammerhead II in and laid it on my wrist for comparison. Big and heavy!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Beautiful day here. Hope your enjoying yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

GSD-2A for today. Love Greg's work.









The Dude Abides


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FEM75005R9 'Mako XL'


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yup. This passes as chunky.










Enjoying the comfy new baseball glove strap from Mott straps. Thanks again Neil!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Longines HydroConquest*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Rocking the Kav today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

UTS


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

CSAR back in the box










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Whatever happened to Dobra and USMC? Did I miss something?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Diesels said:


> Whatever happened to Dobra and USMC? Did I miss something?


No I miss them and their cigars 😢


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> CSAR back in the box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That is a bad ass watch! Makes me want to get one now.  Great looking watch Neil!!

The Agat was already chunky but I just added beast mode bubble glass!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't always make my baseball straps in 22mm but when I do, it's for my CSAR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I miss my marathon. It was a real workhorse. 

I’ll grab another one at some point. Yours will look great on leather Neil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> I miss my marathon. It was a real workhorse.
> 
> I'll grab another one at some point. Yours will look great on leather Neil.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben.

I sold my first CSAR for find my PAM 24 and I knew I missed it... but getting another one made me realize how much I missed it. What an amazing watch! I was able to find a NOS one from 2010... nearly untouched... hasn't left my wrist much in the past few days 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Yeah Marathons rock.

I would love the chrono version, I just can't justify the cost.

I do enjoy the get-up-n-go factor with the quartz model.









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

This one









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o chunky indeed on 7 inch wrist









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I've been enjoying this setup for months, my other watches are becoming jealous


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Not super chunk, but solid as heck


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

WARNING: Not Safe For Work! Full Frontal Nudity!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's bonkers!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Chunky frappe for a chunky 🐸 .


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

When that dome catches your eye when your driving!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

garydusa said:


>


Once again, I really love the look of this one!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

From yesterday... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

this weeks chunky


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapro 500









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Zlatoust Agat 192-ChS


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr Monster HMSF01-5L


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15499935
> View attachment 15499936
> View attachment 15499938


I just looks this one up. 25mm thick, I like 👍🏻


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This morning's chunk 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Not sure this is what Panerai intended but my 24 is timing how long I have the disinfectant on student desks after starting hybrid learning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

3 clocks
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on a questionable nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Mario Paci










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well now... we've made some adjustments haven't we?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Well now... we've made some adjustments haven't we?


 
Great to see you're back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Well now... we've made some adjustments haven't we?


Look another adjustment 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Great to see you're back!


In spirit



Dobra said:


> Look another adjustment


Is this a cry for help? Where's the Dobra strap? Well, hopefully coming back will set you right again.

The 372 is nice... traitor. Some nice Italian piece comes along and you're ready to cash it all in, huh?

Don't worry - had a phone for a day and already fixing everything. I'll get you sorted.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

@USMC0321 ; We've missed you my friend!

Best,
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> In spirit
> 
> Is this a cry for help? Where's the Dobra strap? Well, hopefully coming back will set you right again.
> 
> ...


Welcome back mate. 

Also. Anyone else think it's odd that we didn't hear from Dobra of graham for months, then all of a sudden both on the same day? Super man and Clark Kent perhaps?

Glad your both posting again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> 24 on a questionable nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah man, strap looks amazing. I love the look of a higher-end going casual. It's a great look. Kind of like a bespoke sport coat with a nice pair of Jean's.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Welcome back mate.
> 
> Also. Anyone else think it's odd that we didn't hear from Dobra of graham for months, then all of a sudden both on the same day? Super man and Clark Kent perhaps?
> 
> ...


I choose Super Man..... G can be Kent.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Welcome back mate.
> 
> Also. Anyone else think it's odd that we didn't hear from Dobra of graham for months, then all of a sudden both on the same day? Super man and Clark Kent perhaps?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Nah, he may have had a bit of a heads up.

Although...








Isn't that his Had...?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! Nah, he may have had a bit of a heads up.
> 
> Although...
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! Nah, he may have had a bit of a heads up.
> 
> Although...
> 
> ...


I noticed it wasnt for sale, for long. Glad it's in good hands. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Clarke Kent/Superman??

More like Grizzly Adams/ Elmer J Fudd!!

All the same it was a bit boring on here without you.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Spice things up Clive...

Fold it to the other side. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Spice things up Clive...
> 
> Fold it to the other side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you some kind of deviant??


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Back to the CSAR...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

My favorite chunky monkey!










I have a review on YouTube if anyone is interested: *



*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bout time you had a decent watch!!

Now you need a decent strap for it.

?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Bout time you had a decent watch!!
> 
> Now you need a decent strap for it.


 
If it doesn't give you troubles when you try to put it on.... it's not decent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Enjoying an afternoon coffee, cigar, and my Memphis Belle.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Welcome back G!!! Still enjoying this one!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Enjoying an afternoon coffee, cigar, and my Memphis Belle.


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been wearing this chunk the past few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15507027


The old " girl" is really getting a ripper of patina Clive!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Bronze Irukandji?! Or one of Piotr's Thunder?

Mr Smiley today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Now that's a G-SHOCK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Bronze Irukandji?! Or one of Piotr's Thunder?


It's the first Irukandji he made. The beauty of everyone rooting through the collection is they dug out some old ones.

Not too many left, but at least I still got this one, right?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Now that's a G-SHOCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's what they look like. Did you join the National Guard or something...? Beat up a Mountie?

Now you got a 372 you gotta have one to keep your street cred?

This is Chris Hemsworth's fault, isn't it?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yup, that's what they look like. Did you join the National Guard or something...? Beat up a Mountie?
> 
> Now you got a 372 you gotta have one to keep your street cred?
> 
> This is Chris Hemsworth's fault, isn't it?


partially it's his fault... although his was the ladies model 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It's the first Irukandji he made. The beauty of everyone rooting through the collection is they dug out some old ones.
> 
> Not too many left, but at least I still got this one, right?


Beautiful strap....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> It's the first Irukandji he made. The beauty of everyone rooting through the collection is they dug out some old ones.
> 
> Not too many left, but at least I still got this one, right?


I mean, it's not like someone would ever let that Hadal out of their collection much less their sight...










Sweet strap btw. Would love some more pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> It's the first Irukandji he made. The beauty of everyone rooting through the collection is they dug out some old ones.
> 
> Not too many left, but at least I still got this one, right?


I knew it was an irukandj, but I can't tell what kind of face is on it? And did you swap the hands over?

Either way. I'm guessing it looks killer in person.










360, and model 50 trying to look respectable

Have a great day all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I knew it was an irukandj, but I can't tell what kind of face is on it? And did you swap the hands over?


Thanks Ben! This was the original Irukandji BUT he hadn't settled on the name yet, so it has a few stamped on it.

It originally had a very Triggerfish type dial that had been repurposed; there was another hand carved dial hidden on the backside. It had stripped out hands when I got it - I cerakoted the hidden dial (which was sort of a new thing back then) and put vintage Tudor's on it. I've had hand-cut bronze hands on order with Michael for years.

It's hard to tell since the lume is activated in these pics, but they actually match the look really well.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> 360, and model 50 trying to look respectable


BTW - your Evo is looking perfect! Wearing my beat-to-hell one tonight with a new black dial. A parts shipment came in from Mike when I was gone so hopefully I can get some of these up to spec.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks, it’s been swimming a lot and has softened substantially. I’m really happy with how it turned out. 

Both of your black dials look great. And it’s cool to see a bit of the history on the irukandji. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

The new chunk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^^ oh wow. What a beast. It's hard to know what to look at first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Name the dial.....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Count Ennebicula....

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Name the dial.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phenomenal


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Aragon Divemaster meteorite
























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> Phenomenal


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dev65 (Oct 10, 2018)

I came in this thread thinking my Tudor was chunky ha!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

My Baby Tuna...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Evening switch to the 1973 Super KonTiki LE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


I guess you some watches left in the box...

Dr Phill strap or one of your own creations?

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> I guess you some watches left in the box...
> 
> Dr Phill strap or one of your own creations?
> 
> ...


Yeah, kinda forget about this one a lot - takes a backseat to the beat-up 364.

The good doctor sent me a bunch of the material and I tarnished up some buckles to go with. Very simple but comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Superdome Helberg CH6


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Zelos Swordfish 300m 42mm, Ti


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, it has made it 13 months without the crown tube nor the case back falling off... Skadouche! Lmao.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


I hope they realize your pics are better than theirs, right? They should give you admin control of the website and let you have at it - an immediate boost in sales.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I hope they realize your pics are better than theirs, right? They should give you admin control of the website and let you have at it - an immediate boost in sales.


 I'm trying to open mine and boost my sales... I'll be RICH









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's a beautiful combo, strap is Chunky, Beefy..... Steaky..... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Only a little chunky today.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't really get whatis talking about...

Here was my last, last Helson

















Yes that is a piece of paper that slide between the case and case back. It was a lume dial like yours...

Anyway...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

solar g-shocker said:


> I don't really get whatis talking about...
> 
> Here was my last, last Helson
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Neil your Helson did not work out for you last year. But, some of your friends loved throwing my brand new SD45 under the bus on this thread about the same time. Smell what I'm cooking...? BTW, it took me 3 seconds to snug down my case back 1/4 inch. Zero gap. ??

Anywho, all good. .


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Man, what a beauty...

those Italians sure know their way around a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rojote said:


> I'm sorry Neil your Helson did not work out for you last year. But, some of your friends loved throwing my brand new SD45 under the bus on this thread about the same time. Smell what I'm cooking...? BTW, it took me 3 seconds to snug down my case back 1/4 inch. Zero gap. ??
> 
> Anywho, all good. .


Yeah, that Helson's caseback not only had a massive gap but it was also cross threaded.

I try not to speak for those who have advanced tactical training.... to me you were being tongue in cheek but the truth is that Helson's QC has become very shoddy and even moderate desk diving has been the doom on many a Helson... that's even if they were put together properly to begin with...

Oh that reminds me of the two LE Shark Divers that we're supposed to be one of ten made... both brand new. I couldn't remove one of the bracelets and the other one's bezel wouldn't move... oh and the Sharkmaster debacle...

But hey look:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Stuff happens and everyone has an opinion. Again, sorry the Helson did not work out. Good for you Neil! That Panerai should make you feel proud. lol...

You and your buddies should start a Helson Hate thread and really get it out. lol.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Did he say something? After seeing the word "Skadouche", following a weak jab this morning, I decided I could do without that level of influence. 















Lots of posts though... must be thinking up some good ones! Are you racking up the 'likes' or standing alone? Actually flattered you held the grudge all this time. C'mon, you missed me.

Not worth getting riled up gents; the ignore button works fine... even against me if you choose.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My old Orrie kettle...just watching it and it ain't boiling...
All the best
Dave










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Took these pics last night but the CSAR is on the wrist again.


















I read this book to my students. Lots of good lessons in there.

G, I'd love more info on that Ennebi... and pics. I couldn't make out the 12 o'clock pip. Looks like a Ti dial on it, which is to be clear smokin' hot

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

This thread may need a Helson appreciation month... .


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> G, I'd love more info on that Ennebi... and pics. I couldn't make out the 12 o'clock pip. Looks like a Ti dial on it, which is to be clear smokin' hot
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! That's just my black vintage with the skull pip you've seen before. Sam scratched the dial when he put a main spring in. I stripped it down and blasted it for texture.

Was going to cerakote and relume it before I left but ran out of time... May just enjoy it as a rat rod kinda piece.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 45mm with a 12.5mm sapphire, solid Maddog strap and massive buckle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

And again


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

image




__
bigclive2011


__
Nov 10, 2014








And I thought that I was the only person who ever owned a Graham.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Breitling Avenger Seawolf* for the night


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

One of my favorite weekend pieces. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Kalmar I Destro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think a little bit, Graham's wife owned a Graham before you all own one.... Just saying









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Seems like we're posting double chunks... so here are my double 7750 movement Chunky divers...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shots! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Super KonTiki. Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Kalmar Destro but Bezel Switch


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Still with the Kalmar Destro but Bezel Switch


I like that bezel


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Orange monster on a custom-made strap by @solar g-shocker


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

And the blue Trieste today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


You keep sneaking them out of storage, a Bronzo the other day and now a namesake!!

And I thought I was the only one to ever wear one!!





  








image




__
bigclive2011


__
Nov 10, 2014


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I like that bezel


 Thanks brother

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> And the blue Trieste today


Best Trieste I've seen! Is it the only blue one out there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Best Trieste I've seen! Is it the only blue one out there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, takes an extra year to get a blue one and Aris isn't making them any longer since Mike came back.

This one came back home tonight


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Russian chunk. You've gotta love the lighting quality on an evening photo taken indoors. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Found better lighting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, takes an extra year to get a blue one and Aris isn't making them any longer since Mike came back.
> 
> This one came back home tonight


Didn't know it left your hands... don't let it out of your sight again what a beast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Love the depth of this dial.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

CSAR again today probably. I take it off when I'm punching my straps though...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's a bloody pearler mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Dave! I dunno... I think you've got me sold on a Deepsea like yours. That thing's incredible. Still beating this one up daily, but I think it's time to make the change soon.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just make sure you keep that one Graham!!, I never should of sold my 116660 beater..to then get the JC and a straight Black in 126660 to give a floggin too.you know the " madness " mate.
Looking forward to a catch up one day with Ben as our " tour guide"..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Enjoying the bronze today, have a nice week everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr SKU PM-FUGU


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Zelos Hammerhead 2, 1000m WR, bronze, 45mm diameter...probably the heaviest watch i have, but i lovely piece.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

BADASS.....


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> BADASS.....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Style...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Clerc Hydroscaph H1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

It's chunky and bronze (-;
Really impressed with the fit and finish of this watch for the price...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks Dave! I dunno... I think you've got me sold on a Deepsea like yours. That thing's incredible. Still beating this one up daily, but I think it's time to make the change soon.


Wow! Great pic too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Glad I found this thread, I'll make it my new home.

Armida A1 45mm

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

The new (to me) Baby Tuna:


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

The original Steinhart Triton


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's a lot of Fe my friend... well played...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Handfull of different metals - bronze, titanium, zirconium, meteorite..









Regards
George


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Handfull of different metals - bronze, titanium, zirconium, meteorite..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE •


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Corum Admiral's cup Ac One...not a diver but Regatta so close enough to the water...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sparky2728 (Sep 24, 2018)

Tudor LHD









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Ennebi today


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'm deadset requesting G..when you come back to rouse up Ben, I'm on the first plane down and one of those beasts are not on return flight plus after 60 a day for 50 plus, I'm going to enjoy the " burn" for a bloody great day/ night/ day...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm deadset requesting G..when you come back to rouse up Ben, I'm on the first plane down and one of those beasts are not on return flight plus after 60 a day for 50 plus, I'm going to enjoy the " burn" for a bloody great day/ night/ day...
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


G- that looks to be an original Trigger? Tell us more about that strap...

Nice sunrise this AM in my classroom. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

My *Glycine Combat Sub Bronze*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> G- that looks to be an original Trigger? Tell us more about that strap...
> 
> Nice sunrise this AM in my classroom.


Oh man, that classroom should be converted to a patina-lab / strap-making shop during the closure. I'll send over a staking tool set and you can crank out watches too. Mott Industries.

Original run Triggerfish on a Yellow Dog rubber strap.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous strap and fantastic stitching! That green really pops!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Gorgeous strap and fantastic stitching! That green really pops!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Neil,
This leather..... it's just beautiful...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Thunder on the wrist


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

My watch of the day...

Gore.... 
Horror.... 
Terror.... 

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Girard Perregaux Sea Hawk Mission of Mermaid edition. As an aside, I must highlight that there is serious photography talent in this thread.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

20k on some Mott


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

CSAR


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Clerc H1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Time to cook









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Bangla today. I might have to refresh the patina, it has faded off a bit after more than a year.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bubble on the wrist today.


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Kav on new shoes thank's to Mott Straps aka Solar G-Shocker!! Looks amazing as always brother!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

BADASS Pink?????

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


That was fast
Im trying to get myself one of those
Quartz?

Regards
George


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> That was fast
> Im trying to get myself one of those
> Quartz?
> 
> ...


Had it for a bit... it's the quartz prototype. You know how it goes... one of my 14 day builds is at 2yrs now.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Had it for a bit... it's the quartz prototype. You know how it goes... one of my 14 day builds is at 2yrs now.


I like it. If it's solid like the rest then it looks like a good beater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## SMPc (Nov 1, 2020)

Trusted old beater
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just came


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pumpkin today...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


You HAD to match them, right?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to send you guys some straps... 








Blue bison for the last three days









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> I need to send you guys some straps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send to the poor strap maker.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That DLC/PVD Maranez looks hot!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Enjoying a cup of joe by the fire


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

polishammer said:


> That DLC/PVD Maranez looks hot!


Thank you!
Fresh from the mail...... never asked for it but I love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Thank you!
> Fresh from the mail...... never asked for it but I love it
> 
> 
> ...


 Lucky you.....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Ennebi or Maranez????????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ennebi or Maranez????????????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maranebbi; Alessandro's Thai cousin, twice removed.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Sweet Maranebbi...  
Bronze or Oxidized titanium?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

polishammer said:


> Sweet Maranebbi...
> Bronze or Oxidized titanium?


That is a top quality Maranebbi brass case with a bronze dial. I heard having a dial that costs twice as much as the watch is all the rage; had to dip my toes in a bit.

Seems like a sound investment.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Tonight's pairing


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Not a "diver" but it fits the chunky catagory at 17mm thick and has a 100m water rating so I figured why the hell not.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

New arrival!!

Not the watch... Its the newest member of my family, hopefully he likes watches, and has an 8inch wrist. Cause he may inherit a few heavy hitters!

Enjoy your weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> New arrival!!
> 
> Not the watch... Its the newest member of my family, hopefully he likes watches, and has an 8inch wrist. Cause he may inherit a few heavy hitters!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> New arrival!!
> 
> Not the watch... Its the newest member of my family, hopefully he likes watches, and has an 8inch wrist. Cause he may inherit a few heavy hitters!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Guess you'll be posting all hours of the night for awhile!

We should order him a Kav now so it arrives in time for his 7th birthday.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Congratulations!! Guess you'll be posting all hours of the night for awhile!
> 
> We should order him a Kav now so it arrives in time for his 7th birthday.


Thanks G.

Yep I will have no need for a clock for the next few months

I like those new Kavs, the quartz ones. Might put an order in for one. He should have it by the time he starts school

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I’m sure with your Kav connections you might be able to source a 20mil version for him to get him going.

Congratulations our buddy down under, bonzer mate.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Congrats Ben!! You're in someone else's clock now though. Sleep when the baby sleeps and you'll survive.

Chunk for now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> New arrival!!
> 
> Not the watch... Its the newest member of my family, hopefully he likes watches, and has an 8inch wrist. Cause he may inherit a few heavy hitters!
> 
> ...


Huge congrats Ben!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> New arrival!!
> 
> Not the watch... Its the newest member of my family, hopefully he likes watches, and has an 8inch wrist. Cause he may inherit a few heavy hitters!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ben!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


No wonder why strap making business is in decline..... you started making your own straps now.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> No wonder why strap making business is in decline..... you started making your own straps now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, never. I require 5 straps per watch... you're still my favorite indestructible strap maker and usually occupy 4 of those slots.

When you smoke a ton of cigars, it's nice to have a NATO that doesn't melt.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Nah, never. I require 5 straps per watch... you're still my favorite indestructible strap maker and usually occupy 4 of those slots.
> 
> When you smoke a ton of cigars, it's nice to have a NATO that doesn't melt.












Old pic but still chunky. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


>


You're still a blueberry in the muffin


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words.

I need to step up my picture game again. There is some real competition in here!


















Have a good day gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Got the USMC Dobra on for the Marine Corps Birthday


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

CF H2O today


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Got the USMC Dobra on for the Marine Corps Birthday


Stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Formal disclosure..not chunky..however I welded a new cutting bar on one of our dozers and forgot on wrist and then ( lamely) sighted in G some of my old " swedes in 6.5 by 55" and " British fmj 303"and it fluked for me that I didn't destroy it..but got it out to 685.53 m on a floppa and I thought ..hell the old girls are still worth preserving...
Ben , when we get a name for your bloody great new little " bloke " we will go past wetting his head...
All the best 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Happy Veterans Day to all who served.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Chunky on Chunky


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

That's all for today... Nighty night...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That's all for today... Nighty night...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15544849


My 2nd favourite of yours Clive ...just behind that bloody beautiful bronze..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers Dave, I have a soft spot for the 88 as it was my first Pam if my memory serves.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Prepping the Thermite reaction.... a military grade chronograph should be sufficient.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Prepping the Thermite reaction.... a military grade chronograph should be sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm-mmm... no better way to start the morning than a little 2 Al(s) + Fe 2O 3(s) --> 2Fe (s) + Al 2O 3 (s) or exothermic reduction oxidation reaction... play on, player.

Love the strap - you make mil-grade so soft and supple...!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Time for the beer:30pm switch out:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Titanium day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Time for the beer:30pm switch out:


Way ahead of you with the beer...

You beat me with the Pam though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Got the Pam, but coffee and porridge here.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Meg on the wrist today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Medusa said:


> View attachment 15547664


That's crazy... just opened my Mark 8 to set it back. Logged on and there's a post from the man himself. Good to see you!

Enjoying one of your first tonight:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Waiting to get a haircut...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

USMC0321 said:


> That's crazy... just opened my Mark 8 to set it back. Logged on and there's a post from the man himself. Good to see you!
> 
> Enjoying one of your first tonight:


Good to see you and the Mark 8 again too! Thanks again for the help with that watch thing a few years ago


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15548857


Which sea? I live near the Salton Sea... we're a little weary of statements like this...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Not quite up there with the supergiants that roam this thread, but as far as I've gotten on the trail to peak chunkiness ...


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Cheers Dave, I have a soft spot for the 88 as it was my first Pam if my memory serves.


I love that model as well. I considered it when I purchased mine and it has always appealed to me. Still looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

German day....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

AutoZilla


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The witching hour of watch changes is upon me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Time to cook









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

U-42 on some custom Mott


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> U-42 on some custom Mott


Somebody bought himself a laser machine......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> U-42 on some custom Mott












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a good one guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Have a good one guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let the little bloke lie down your arm with that one on Ben!!...I'm saying arm cramp in 40 mins..
That's a pearler too mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Cheers Dave! I really think you would enjoy a Kav in your collection too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Cheers Dave! I really think you would enjoy a Kav in your collection too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes..I really do need to sort that out mate..doesn't make it easy when every one that ends up near a beer and cigar steps it up a gear!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

MakaveliSK said:


>


Great combo Sean!!

Can't seem to find a leather strap that fits. My wrists are wasting away from my lack of gym time... so it's back on this nato for now.









Btw @Dobra, I love that model g-shock. It's massive and insanely overbuilt. It has Asics gel as shock protection under the crystal. And I love the fact that Casio didn't jam a whole satellites worth of tech into it. It tells time and does a few other basic things... and looks like a bad MF'er.

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> And I love the fact that Casio didn't jam a whole satellites worth of tech into it. It tells time and does a few other basic things... and looks like a bad MF'er.
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright, okay...enough... stop encouraging him... they're mouth-breather jewelry. I'm smoking cigars right now with two knuckledraggers wearing the same trash who are gonna puke in my yard cause they won't listen when I tell them to stop inhaling.

He. Knows. Better.

So do you. You both own Panerai for F sake.

I quit an agency for issuing an Apple Watch and enforcing its use. Stand up for something.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Alright, okay...enough... stop encouraging him... they're mouth-breather jewelry. I'm smoking cigars right now with two knuckledraggers wearing the same trash who are gonna puke in my yard cause they won't listen when I tell them to stop inhaling.
> 
> He. Knows. Better.
> 
> ...



I have the same type of friends...
G, don't be jealous... if you don't find a great Casio I could send one over that if your wrist can handle one...

Neil, thank you for your compliments! I'm now aiming for a heart beat monitor G Shock.... if anyone wants to trade for a Maranez, let me know

Here's my PAM on one of my favourite straps....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> ... I'm now aiming for a heart beat monitor G Shock.... if anyone wants to trade for a Maranez, let me know...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Gibberish


I'll try and contain my G envy... ugh... sorry, just threw up in my mouth, just a little...

Send your Maranez down here and I'll customize it to have an EKG; you'll be better off. I've got a whole bunch of surplus gear out in the garage. You'll be the envy of Mall Ninjas everywhere. Hell, I'll even throw in some Macaron engravings for free.

Get me a G Shock with a breathalyzer... that would be useful. Wouldn't wear it, but would definitely grin with approval when I see it hanging up.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I'll try and contain my G envy... ugh... sorry, just threw up in my mouth, just a little...
> 
> Send your Maranez down here and I'll customize it to have an EKG; you'll be better off. I've got a whole bunch of surplus gear out in the garage. You'll be the envy of Mall Ninjas everywhere. Hell, I'll even throw in some Macaron engravings for free.
> 
> Get me a G Shock with a breathalyzer... that would be useful. Wouldn't wear it, but would definitely grin with approval when I see it hanging up.


EKG
Can you do a ventilator instead? 
Here's my non Macaronized VOSTOK...
For mother Russia...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Ok, after 8PM... still in the office.... time to change to another watch...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Don't  me....
Figure I would post my mudmaster. Chunky... 200m.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Don't  me....
> Figure I would post my mudmaster. Chunky... 200m.


It's fine. Seriously.

Oh hey, quick question...

What's the first thing that really pops into your mind when someone says

"Mudmaster"

?

Yeah. 'Bout sums it up.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> It's fine. Seriously.
> 
> Oh hey, quick question...
> 
> ...


The hottest big buxom babe that won the match?

Probably not an appropriate response nowadays.......it really was the first thing that popped into my mind though.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Full disclosure... I myself have "Mudmaster'd"... not proud of it.

Proof that I was talking S..t about them, even when trying to sell one:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Don’t feel too bad mudmasters... 

before I found this forum I owned not one, but TWO Nixon watches...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Don't feel too bad mudmasters...
> 
> before I found this forum I owned not one, but TWO Nixon watches...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well... as long as we're doing full confessionals...

I like Nixon's way more than G Shocks.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just love the banter!!
Thats a given..


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Just love the banter!!
> Thats a given..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I'd happily start every day with one of Gs rants. They really lift my spirits!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'd happily start every day with one of Gs rants. They really lift my spirits!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wait till we get him down under one of these days!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

We did miss him when he went AWOL!!

This forum became such a boring place, in fact I got so very bored I went and bought a Casio E shock!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

From Dobra with love...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> From Dobra with love...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no... it's still early and I already must've drank too much... you're all blurry. Watch comes in perfect though... hold on... wiping my screen... no, not it...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh no... it's still early and I already must've drank too much... you're all blurry. Watch comes in perfect though... hold on... wiping my screen... no, not it...



Your phone must have a faulty screen.... have it serviced.
Was around 1 PM and I had around 200ml of scotch.... my wife freaked out. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Is the bezel on this Helson supposed to spin like a fidget spinner...? .


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Your phone must have a faulty screen.... have it serviced.
> Was around 1 PM and I had around 200ml of scotch.... my wife freaked out.


You Canadians are funny... ml...  I though you drink those only in liters without that silly "m" in front....  you know, to keep you warm!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Got my mind right. Back on a chunky bronzo today.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Got my mind right. Back on a chunky bronzo today.


Man I like the look of those dr phill straps. I need one of you kind folks over in the US to hook me up. He won't sell to his cousins down under...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Also. The dome in that Russian looks immaculate ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Got my mind right. Back on a chunky bronzo today.


Yeah you did... came back throwing heat. That is pretty damn perfect. You had a nice cigar pairing going too.

Born again hard, Mak.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> ... and I had around 200ml of scotch....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Google Translate


C'mon man... trying to mix us all up down here with your "math". Can't you use 'Merican numbers? Yunno, like the rest of us (lol)?

"I drank 0.845 cups of scotch..."

There you go.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> C'mon man... trying to mix us all up down here with your "math". Can't you use 'Merican numbers? Yunno, like the rest of us (lol)?
> 
> "I drank 0.845 cups of scotch..."
> 
> There you go.


While I get the measuring units, I was more baffled by the actual volume... down here our first drink is 200ml. And we just work our way up from there...

What ever works in Canada though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> While I get the measuring units, I was more baffled by the actual volume... down here our first drink is 200ml. And we just work our way up from there...
> 
> What ever works in Canada though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man, must be the cold or something ~sniff~... right? Gotta be a reason.

There's some people here that keep it lean like that... like my 7yr old's friends - they probably can't drink all that much either.

Isn't it against some Australian law to drink under 200ml? Like you could actually be fined for that lack of initiative.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

You can be shunned just for screwing the cap back on G...done and dusted mate!!
Darwin " Stubby"..2 and a bit litres at 4.9%.
Bens craft beers..start at 6%
So when we all catch up.
" eating's cheating"
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah man, must be the cold or something ~sniff~... right? Gotta be a reason.
> 
> There's some people here that keep it lean like that... like my 7yr old's friends - they probably can't drink all that much either.
> 
> Isn't it against some Australian law to drink under 200ml? Like you could actually be fined for that lack of initiative.


Yep. Your right mate. It's an old law from the early settlers. It's all but forgotten sadly...

in the last 50 years It's only been unforced 3 times. And that was when the Canadian hockey team toured here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Late entry... not that chunky. It's what I got:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yep. Your right mate. It's an old law from the early settlers. It's all but forgotten sadly...
> 
> in the last 50 years It's only been unforced 3 times. And that was when the Canadian hockey team toured here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely perfect.

I like it when he wakes up and there's just too many posts to answer to.

I almost feel bad... almost.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Late entry... not that chunky. It's what I got:


Sorry totally inadequate G......

Too many 7/8th ounces of Bourbon have clouded your watch judgement!!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Absolutely perfect.
> 
> I like it when he wakes up and there's just too many posts to answer to.
> 
> I almost feel bad... almost.


Don't worry gents, I'm sure Dobra will be back in a jiffy (you know, the time it takes to travel one fermi). He's probably knee deep reading up on Air Canada flight 143, aka the Gimli Glider... the plane that ran out of fuel, adding pounds of fuel instead of kilograms. He also might be so upset he's rep'ing out 20 stone on bench press...

While we wait, here's my chunk 








Gotta down a few more deciliters of coffee to get properly caffeinated for the day. BTW G, we don't mix decimals with our English measurements. 0.845 cups?!

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Pontvs Marino. My resistance was futile. It's quite a beauty and a worthy addition to any Pontvs/Fonderia Navale collection.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Pontvs Marino. My resistance was futile. It's quite a beauty and a worthy addition to any Pontvs/Fonderia Navale collection.


Bloody Hell...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Korsbek day.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kakofonyx said:


> Pontvs Marino. My resistance was futile. It's quite a beauty and a worthy addition to any Pontvs/Fonderia Navale collection.


Staggering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

PVD today. 
Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DarioV said:


> PVD today.
> Have a nice weekend everyone!
> View attachment 15560842
> View attachment 15560843


Mate that is a bloody pearler....
Rippa of a piece

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Mate that is a bloody pearler....
> Rippa of a piece
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend, i love it aswell and its easy to match with everything


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hanging with a Zombie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Staggering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody Hell...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Man..... too many things happened here..... ***** 
The answer is.... I don't know..... I bet my Watch collection that I can put ALL OF YOU under the table...
I have a Master's degree in Spirits and I don't mean haunting Spirits .... it's a Romanian thing, you don't earn it, you're born with it.... 
Challenges accepted..... USA????? Australia???? England????? Germany?????? Bulgaria???? No one? Russians stay away...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> .... I don't know..... I bet my Watch collection that I can put ALL OF YOU under the table...
> I have a Master's degree in Spirits and I don't mean haunting Spirits .... it's a Romanian thing, you don't earn it, you're born with it....
> Challenges accepted.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Finger Paint


I've been hit with ethanol, scopolamine, 3-quinuclidinyl benzilate, midazolam, flunitrazepam, sodium thiopental, and amobarbital for the last several months.

I'm your huckleberry.

Russians...? You're scared of Russians? I've been around a bit... may want to walk back the rhetoric when challenging Australians.

Now, hand painted Easter eggs... can't beat a Romanian at that... that you've got down to a science. Oltenia Carpets, Horezu Ceramics, Tuica... all things to be proud of.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I've been hit with ethanol, scopolamine, 3-quinuclidinyl benzilate, midazolam, flunitrazepam, sodium thiopental, and amobarbital for the last several months.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry.
> 
> ...


*****..... they kept you under the bar???? That's a fucxed up cocktail there... 
Țuică (Tsuika) is what my daughter had for breakfast when she was 3..... Pălincă (Palinka) that's for the black belt, I'll see how you handle it when time will come...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> *****..... Pălincă (Palinka) that's for the black belt, I'll see how you handle it when time will come...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Palinka? The fruit brandy??? That's what's got you all confident? C'mon man, you already showed your cards... got jacked up on 200ml of scotch.

It's what we'd call 'bad asset telegraphy'. You tipped your hand and we caught a glimpse - nothing to be upset over. It happens.

You're aware our sorority girls drink Everclear, right? Ever hear of Florida? They huff gasoline and take diesel shots. Like, for fun.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Palinka? The fruit brandy??? That's what's got you all confident? C'mon man, you already showed your cards... got jacked up on 200ml of scotch.
> 
> It's what we'd call 'bad asset telegraphy'. You tipped your hand and we caught a glimpse - nothing to be upset over. It happens.
> 
> You're aware our sorority girls drink Everclear, right? Ever hear of Florida? They huff gasoline and take diesel shots. Like, for fun.



It was cold outside....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

You guys are funny.  

Can a Polish guy sign up or are you scared?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

polishammer said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> Can a Polish guy sign up or are you scared?


 Pozdrawiam bracie


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dont get me started
There is this thing here - rakia
You make it in your home, mostly grapes but can be done from everything just add sugar

Its a 55-60^ spirit that goes alot in the Balkans


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


I hope that's a measured 200ml. Or one fifth of a litre...

Side note. Stunning watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I hope that's a measured 200ml. Or one fifth of a litre...
> 
> Side note. Stunning watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ben..... don't worry, it's not more than 200ml, it says on the bottle "Gentlemen" and a Gentleman never gets drunk 
Now let's sit and wait for a couple of posts with some 5 O'Clock tea pictures 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ben..... don't worry, it's not more than 200ml, it says on the bottle "Gentlemen" and a Gentleman never gets drunk
> Now let's sit and wait for a couple of posts with some 5 O'Clock tea pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a crayon











Let's take a look-see... by midnight I had consumed the 750ml of 80 proof, made a candle out of the bottle, Macaron engraved my strap, and around my 3rd cigar, I figured out a problem with a small country's collapsing military infrastructure and shot off some emails.

Hope your night was ... productive. How was your dinner and beer?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

SBGH255, but I think it wears its 17mm thickness pretty well.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Let's take a look-see... by midnight I had consumed the 750ml of 80 proof, made a candle out of the bottle, Macaron engraved my strap, and around my 3rd cigar, I figured out a problem with a small country's collapsing military infrastructure and shot off some emails.
> 
> Hope your night was ... productive. How was your dinner and beer?



*****.... I will test you when time will come....
Pretty tranquil here in Montréal except I finished cleaning my garage, set up a strap working section inside and went to buy a heating lamp so I can enjoy a cigar from time to time without having frostbites .
And yeah.... I had 6 beers with my dinner, 0.5% Alcohol and only 35 calories per can, I need to watch my silhouette









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoying an afternoon beverage while things are quiet.

Enjoy your day gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> ....
> Pretty tranquil here in Montréal except I finished cleaning my garage, set up a strap working section inside...


Nice! A heater is a definite must where you're at... we could lose you out there in the garage without it... it'd be like when they had to setup ropes to find their way in The Thing. 









We could all use a little silhouette watching after being quarantined, I'm sure.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^^ glad you’re kept one of those stunners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Whelp, looks like winter is here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Whelp, looks like winter is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ..fukcing winter....
Guys from California just don't care....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I care.... sort of. It's cooling off here too:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wristwatchbutterscotch (Dec 7, 2019)

Just out of the pool with this one.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie K39


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on new strap


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> 24 on new strap


Beautiful strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Traveling and hitting up some breweries for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


Oh no!! You parked your strap in a bad neighborhood, huh? Ugh! Hate it when that happens to nice people.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh no!! You parked your strap in a bad neighborhood, huh? Ugh! Hate it when that happens to nice people.
> View attachment 15567438


It's more like a









Already called the insurance company.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wow. Is that one of the DLC triggers? Love the crown too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. Is that one of the DLC triggers? Love the crown too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Egimano; the biggest Kav made.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> It's the Egimano; the biggest Kav made.


G-

The Egimano doesn't look that much bigger than a Trigger... and next to your Trieste it looks normal.

Kinda like:









My medium chunk... enjoying some sun while it's out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> G-
> 
> The Egimano doesn't look that much bigger than a Trigger... and next to your Trieste it looks normal.


It dwarfs the Triggerfish. It even makes the Timemachinist look normal size - I would've taken a pic of them together... no need for anymore global conflict this afternoon. We'll just keep it German on German.


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It dwarfs the Triggerfish. It even makes the Timemachinist look normal size - I would've taken a pic of them together... no need for anymore global conflict this afternoon. We'll just keep it German on German.


You should've put it next to an Apple Watch..... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunkie candie
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

360 today.

And this is for Dobra and Neil.


















Think of your friends down under when your complaining about a bit of snow that's the last 2 days here.

39c at 5pm... hope that warms up your hands a bit.

Have a good weekend gents!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> 360 today.
> 
> And this is for Dobra and Neil.
> 
> ...


Spoke to my wife several times about moving to Australia.... But I guess we like more the cold and squirrels than intense heat and koala bears... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Quick switch.... 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

The family is all gone after Thanksgiving visit, so time to jump back on the watch forum.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

polishammer said:


> The family is all gone after Thanksgiving visit, so time to jump back on the watch forum.
> 
> View attachment 15573212


Beautiful Tiguan.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful Tiguan.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed, the newest model....????


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

polishammer said:


> Indeed, the newest model....


Whenever you want to trade it, I'll give you mine plus a small difference...
Mine it's a 2.0T.... plus it has been upgraded with a beautiful Logo it's a Tiguari now
Joke aside, that's a nice car you have

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Joke aside, that's a nice car you have


Thanks man, but remember, _It's not_ a _car_. _It's not_ a _truck_. _It's not_ just another _4x4_. _It's_ a HUMMER! ??


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

polishammer said:


> Thanks man, but remember, _It's not_ a _car_. _It's not_ a _truck_. _It's not_ just another _4x4_. _It's_ a HUMMER!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I better save this thread with an actual watch before the mods shut us down!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> I better save this thread with an actual watch before the mods shut us down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I like the Dobra tangents. Yunno, George Brett was the inspiration behind the song 'Royals'... Beautiful strap!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still can't believe this thing is 40plus years old...

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nah, I like the Dobra tangents. Yunno, George Brett was the inspiration behind the song 'Royals'... Beautiful strap!


And we'll never be royals
It don't run in our blood
That kind of luxe just ain't for us
We crave a different kind of buzz...

Now that's how you "Patinate" a watch....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Nah, I like the Dobra tangents. Yunno, George Brett was the inspiration behind the song 'Royals'... Beautiful strap!


I was easily 68% sure you were messing with me there... alas, you smoke cigars AND you know stuff.

Dobra - killer patina on your Kraken! I'd like to check Webster's about your use of patina as a verb but I don't think my ego can take another face palm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Good morning everyone


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Show me your Kaventsmann Acanthurus......
Oups, i guess I'll be waiting for a while...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Chunky and some vittles....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nevermind; Just got the memo... we're doing Marathons today.

Liquid JSAR


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Marathon it is..... CSAR this time


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Marath........Kraken 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently put a 22mm chunky bracelet on my SKX009, and a ceramic bezel insert. It turned it into quite a monster.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just chunky enough 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Ecozilla....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

MakaveliSK said:


>


so cool !!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Wish I was the same age as this old mate..any way its not the most Chunky,.but has opened more Stubbles than Ben's favourite barmaid...( drinks only Ben) 
Full disclaimer..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It's a ripper Dave. I'm looking forward to seeing it the flesh one day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> It's a ripper Dave. I'm looking forward to seeing it the flesh one day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody oath Ben, and G and D and BC are going to " tag" along and we write the week off mate..it will be a bloody pearler....no doubt..no rules except laughing is loud!!
Neil is welcome roo but he will be too busy making calcium carbonate..naturally ..sorry Neil but you've been dealt in too..before I hit the 6 ohhhhh..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Yes, yes! I'd like more of that please!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Ennebi on Dobra can be used as a collar as well...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Kav on a Mott Strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O on leather seems the right fit for this thread 










Though it's modern bold vibe really shines on rubber.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New strap adding to the chunk-factor.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## betoconga (Mar 18, 2009)

Oris TT1 Chrono diver at 44mm dia x 16mm tall. Mini chunky? Black glossy dial.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Earlier in the day...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Pre-commute pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Is the patina on the hands on purpose? Love that dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Is the patina on the hands on purpose? Love that dial...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it was hard to read when they were brighter... turned into a big reflective blob outdoors. The new domed crystal magnified them a bit as well.


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

is


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

imagaspasser said:


>


Wow! Gotta love bronze... that's quite the transformation that thing's made


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Wow! Gotta love bronze... that's quite the transformation that thing's made


I'm hanging onto this pic so I can remember what the watch looked like new. One day I might bring it back to the pristine bronze. But for now, I've got the TS dive strap coming and new adventures ahead!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

imagaspasser said:


> I'm hanging onto this pic so I can remember what the watch looked like new. One day I might bring it back to the pristine bronze. But for now, I've got the TS dive strap coming and new adventures ahead!


Copy that; I say let it take its lumps and age like a brute. Either way, it'll always be stunning.

Here's what it's gonna look like on the Su, btw... good choice


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

+1 for the Su. Very comfy. And the big buckle balances the watch nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I made it! All the way from page 1.😜
Some great chunks, guys!
Here's my chunkiest.
Enzo Mechana Acqua 500 Fatto A Mano.


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> I made it! All the way from page 1.😜
> Some great chunks, guys!
> Here's my chunkiest.
> Enzo Mechana Acqua 500 Fatto A Mano.
> View attachment 15592257


V.nice - how does it wear on the wrist?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

cbr2012 said:


> V.nice - how does it wear on the wrist?


Thanks!
It's really comfortable on the soft Enzo strap.
The lugs have a bit of a "slope" and the case sits quite flat on the wrist. I wear it everyday for at least a couple of hours. I have some other chunks to rotate as well.😁























I first found this handmade Enzo in June, but wasn't fast enough. When it came back up for sale a couple of months ago, I did not make the same mistake. A keeper for sure.


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks!
> It's really comfortable on the soft Enzo strap.
> The lugs have a bit of a "slope" and the case sits quite flat on the wrist. I wear it everyday for at least a couple of hours. I have some other chunks to rotate as well.😁
> View attachment 15592287
> ...


thanks for the reply - hard to see how the lugs slope down from the photos but makes perfect sense. Enjoy the Enzo !


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

cbr2012 said:


> thanks for the reply - hard to see how the lugs slope down from the photos but makes perfect sense. Enjoy the Enzo !


Here are some pictures from a better angle.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Helberg CH6


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Too bad Enzo is a criminal...

My 24... making copies










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

@solar g-shocker 
I know about his shady business practices. Even had my own debacle with him a couple of months ago when I tried to order a custom dial from him and asked for a receipt...
Nice watches, tho.


----------



## betoconga (Mar 18, 2009)

Schaumburg Watch Aquamatic Lindburg & Benson 1000m.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Timemachinist got some new lume, hands and sapphire.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Beer, Grill & Chunky....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

***** Christ...... I've been gone for a few days and you guys post like animals???? 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fondale Titanium 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Fondale Titanium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the strap/watch combo.....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

polishammer said:


> Love the strap/watch combo.....


Thanks brother!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Gettin' freaky at the tiki....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

After some polishing and spa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I think behind that mean hired killer exterior lies a fluffy bunny of a man!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Had to return the watch but without the strap
(still with me, PM if someone needs a thick german handmade 24mm leather - worn twice)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

CSAR (and solution stoichiometry)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> You know I think behind that mean hired killer exterior lies a fluffy bunny of a man!!


 it depends who you're asking....
I'm a fluffy fluffable bunny for friends and family, the rest will get the rest

Here's what I got for Christmas/Birthday from my dear friend Graham, aka USMC0321.... fresh from FedEx










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

martyloveswatches said:


> Had to return the watch but without the strap
> (still with me, PM if someone needs a thick german handmade 24mm leather - worn twice)


Beautiful strap!
The word you should use is "thick-ish".....
Is being considered a Thick strap if it's more than 7mm.....









Q.E.D.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thick strap #67


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Thick strap #67


*****.... still holding????? #67, that was a loooooong time ago









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> *****.... still holding????? #67, that was a loooooong time ago


Dragging along the asphalt at 50mph, head-on into a Dodge didn't even slow it down.

Little beeswax and it was ready again. Gotta love the Dobra Strap.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

garydusa said:


>


Looks good. I have to pull mine Orange Small Second out of the box. Have not worn it in ages....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> it depends who you're asking....
> I'm a fluffy fluffable bunny for friends and family, the rest will get the rest
> 
> Here's what I got for Christmas/Birthday from my dear friend Graham, aka USMC0321.... fresh from FedEx
> ...


What a classic! Really love the green dial - bronze combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> What a classic! Really love the green dial - bronze combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Ben, it's a real beauty.....









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

New entry, not as big as usual but still chunky enough to be here  I always wanted one of these, i like the dome and the crown at 4, i just wish they had an option for a full steel bezel without ceramic insert...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie K39


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I felt something..... I had a stabbing feeling in my heart when I saw you're wearing a bracelet on that Ennebi...... Oh my God.... I'm bleeding.....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I felt something..... I had a stabbing feeling in my heart when I saw you're wearing a bracelet on that Ennebi...... Oh my God.... I'm bleeding.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Jive


Apply pressure, hydrate, and do some push-ups... you'll be alright. Maybe just indigestion...

It's just my beater Ennebi.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Apply pressure, hydrate, and do some push-ups... you'll be alright. Maybe just indigestion...
> 
> It's just my beater Ennebi.


Maybe the 200ml of scotch he drank is having an adverse effect on his heart?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Full Dobra kit for the cigar smoking Ennebi collector. There's a reason he's authorized to use the logos... best straps they've ever had... sorry Mario.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Forgot the brew....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kalash #300


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Apply pressure, hydrate, and do some push-ups... you'll be alright. Maybe just indigestion...
> 
> It's just my beater Ennebi.



You sound like THE RAPIST.... sorry, my therapist.
Ennebi for a beater??? Many people will hate you from now on....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dobra said:


> You sound like THE RAPIST.... sorry, my therapist.
> Ennebi for a beater??? Many people will hate you from now on....
> 
> 
> ...


God i love the banter..!!!
Hurry up and get to Australia before I croak...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> God i love the banter..!!!
> Hurry up and get to Australia before I croak...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Nah, I'll stick here with my squirrels, I heard your kangaroos could be dangerous

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Nah, I'll stick here with my squirrels, I heard your kangaroos could be dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll all be good mate..Ben and I Promise..
Cross heart and you know...
.plus G and Clive and Neil will be here..sunny coast then plane to Cairns and off grid( maybe not G's but rest of world off grid)
See you soon ..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Nah, I'll stick here with my squirrels, I heard your kangaroos could be dangerous
> Sent from my iPhone using Chalk bits


There's was a program in the 80's that sent squirrels to SOI... they turned on their captors - some made it over the border. Their offspring roam your land today. They've become stronger and angry. They've augmented with PEDs. 








Might as well come to Australia with us. Nowhere is safe. We'll let you bring your Pruno drink.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> There's was a program in the 80's that sent squirrels to SOI... they turned on their captors - some made it over the border. Their offspring roam your land today. They've become stronger and angry. They've augmented with PEDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking..... Cuba..... cheap and exotic, plus we won't overpay for cigars. 
That Palinca... miam miam  
Here's a collector's watch....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ennebi for a beater??? Many people will hate you from now on....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a dictionary


Get in line. Should get a glimpse of the life this overpriced wrist-turd lives.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Still rocking the Ennebi. Watches, clocks .....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

More "Wrist Turd" shots.

And Graham you have cut me to the quick calling my beloved an overpriced wrist turd!!

Insult me, my wife, my dog, but leave my Bronzo alone ok!!

As for beaters I have a very unpopular theory, which I will state on here, because I feel I am amongst like minded souls.

You should buy the watches that fit in with your lifestyle, and if you are so worried that every time you leave the house you need to lock them in the safe then don't buy them, just get a G Shock.

I see so many threads from guys worried that the Rolex they have at home in the safe will

A) Get them mugged the minute they walk out their door

Or

B) make people look at them in a different light.

So they talk about selling or not wearing it.

WTF, just buy stocks instead.

Rant over....... just gonna go and break up some concrete wearing my wrist turd.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

This is my chunky beater that I use for work. Helberg CH6.















I had to pick one. This one I can replace if I mess it up...☠


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15609910
> 
> 
> More "Wrist Turd" shots.
> ...


Treat the Rolex forum with a pinch of salt. There are many strange posters on there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Treat the Rolex forum with a pinch of salt. There are many strange posters on there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, pretty much got that.

Mostly flippers who managed to get one at MRSP sounding people out for a PM with a large offer.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Ain't a Diver,...Ain't a Cigar...it's 47mm though


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Ain't a Diver,...Ain't a Cigar...it's 47mm though


It's alright, you're grandfathered in... and you could dive with that.

The candy cane, though... cause for concern... you can get lip cancer smoking those.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


That piece perfect on that HD NATO...
Pearler mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aelius (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15609910
> 
> 
> More "Wrist Turd" shots.
> ...


Ahhh, F... Sorry Clive! Unintentional collateral turd-damage.

All turds are not created equal and yours is a nicer/firmer turd, for sure.

My turd was rolled in glitter to appear nicer - the service cost me the annual petrol budget for an F1 team, so I'm still a little bitter. I now enjoy clunking it against immovable objects as a sort of passive aggressive form of therapy. It's starting to gain my respect again.

Disclaimer: My opinions are mine own and do not reflect or take away from anyone else's experiences with their posted turds - no matter how overpriced they may be. Hard to put a monetary value on enjoyment/fulfillment - although some brands tend to push the envelope a bit.

Another pic of today's for the space


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

G Favorite...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Da da da Happy Holidaz Chunk Tools!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Turd of the day....









AKA "The Scratchless one"....
TURD....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kinda looks wrong without the pink shoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Xmas comes but once a year and when it does put a red strap on your prize firm turd!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

I also made it all the way from page 1.
A lot of great chunky watches!!!!
Here's my chunkiest:









Alex


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Rojote said:


> G Favorite...
> View attachment 15612642
> View attachment 15612644


That has to be one of the best looking 45's out there. I really wish they would make a couple more of them so I can snag one up. Had one in the basket for months without finding the balls to pull the trigger.
Wish I did when I see yours.

Let me know if you get bored with it (for some reason).😉


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Getting ready.....
What I'm missing is some Macarons.....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> I also made it all the way from page 1.
> A lot of great chunky watches!!!!
> Here's my chunkiest:
> View attachment 15613606
> ...


All I can see is GREAT TASTE!
Beautiful combo Alex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Getting ready.....
> What I'm missing is some Macarons.....


Hmmm...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Hmmm...
> View attachment 15613734


Wow that's going back some days...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy Festivus"









"Festivus" is today December 23rd


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

[BOBO] said:


> That has to be one of the best looking 45's out there. I really wish they would make a couple more of them so I can snag one up. Had one in the basket for months without finding the balls to pull the trigger.
> Wish I did when I see yours.
> 
> Let me know if you get bored with it (for some reason).😉


Thanks! It has the C3 bezel which they have changed to BGW3 to match the dial. I like the contrast myself. Will do. .


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Rojote said:


> Thanks! It has the C3 bezel which they have changed to BGW3 to match the dial. I like the contrast myself. Will do. .


It's a looker, that's for sure.
I'll be waiting by my inbox day and night.😜


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

garydusa said:


> "Happy Festivus"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great piece man. I think I'll have to pull the trigger on one of those. Need something chunkier from Helson to go with the Sharkmaster.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Getting ready.....
> What I'm missing is some Macarons.....


Ours is a Girl named "Cheesy Cracker"...My Kav is named "Triggerfish" (NR 20)...& the "Leg Lamp"


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Ours is a Girl named "Cheesy Cracker"...My Kav is named "Triggerfish" (NR 20)...& the "Leg Lamp"


She looks..... terrifying 
I wouldn't let my Bobby marry her....
Great Kav and "sexy leg".....
Merry Christmas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Xmas!!


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Helson 1000M









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

imagaspasser said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you already re-do the patina on that monster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Have a great holiday season ahead guys


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Merry Christmas all

No watch today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH6 Superdome on Canvas


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

The "shiny" one..... 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My first love....

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

solar g-shocker said:


> Did you already re-do the patina on that monster?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't redone it. Just been doing a lot with the watch as my daily driver. Lots of exposure to water and alcohol-based sanitizers and soaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


>


Bling for the win! Looks great!

Not on my wrist but a "proof of life" pic since I've been MIA.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

My new 25000m H2O!


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

That's how you wear a Kaventsmann.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That's how you wear a Kaventsmann.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...











... and that's how you wear a leisure suit.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ... and that's how you wear a leisure suit.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

NFW VIPERFISH (19mm tall, 389 grams on bracelet, made by George Fox)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL...barracuda bait.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Did some yard work today. Found a flower bed rock edge I have not seen in years....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

polishammer said:


> Did some yard work today. Found a flower bed rock edge I have not seen in years....
> View attachment 15623338
> View attachment 15623337


That's awesome!!!


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

More yard work! Chunky diver and chunky mower...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

New shoes for my Ennebi.
But how am i supposed to choose?
Thanks Robert, for the badass straps.💪💪


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

vesire said:


>


All the Best! To all of you, a "Happy New Years"!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

John D. said:


> New shoes for my Ennebi.
> But how am i supposed to choose?
> Thanks Robert, for the badass straps.
> View attachment 15625985
> ...


You need to order an Ennebi from him now! I will now tackle world peace...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Merry new year to all my chunky buddies.

Posh watch stand courtesy of my wife , think she Googled "What do you buy a watch nut for Xmas"


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15627567
> 
> 
> Merry new year to all my chunky buddies.
> ...


Well she summed up that you are nuts like all of us correctly Clive..

Happy New Year to you and yours mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Well she summed up that you are nuts like all of us correctly Clive..
> 
> Happy New Year to you and yours mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Cheers Dave and to you, stay safe.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CDIII


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Starting off 2021 with my Aragon meteorite Sellita SW200. Because if 2021 is anywhere near like 2020. Let's hope for a meteorite to just take us out. LOLzzz


































Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy NEW Year 2021!"


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## nathan777 (Jun 9, 2019)

Steelfish


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


Big Pimpin' with the Mokume Gane Gary!!

Nethuns Skull









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

BaliHa'i









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hope everyone is enjoying some down time with their friends and family. 








Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Playing in the snow this morning with Kids and the Mako


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Juuuust cleared the driveway yesterday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

H2O Kalmar v2 for this snowy Sunday


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

vesire said:


>


Nice!


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vimaljonn (Oct 1, 2012)

My GP definitely makes the cut.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Seven Bacon (Jul 3, 2020)

peterki said:


>


I'm scrolling thru this thread and decided to check out bronze IWC Aquatimer and looked at the "Darwin". And lo and behold your post comes up next. Maybe I need to get one


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> Juuuust cleared the driveway yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know how you guys do it...38 c here 90 plus RH..
Neil can you check your PM's mate..all the best 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

polishammer said:


> View attachment 15636762


Middle to end cut of rump with a coldie...gold!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


That Evo is the dogs nuts G.

24 in the AM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven Bacon (Jul 3, 2020)

USMC0321 said:


>


Not a huge fan of the overly fat ones, but this one is pretty.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Middle to end cut of rump with a coldie...gold!!


Meat, Beer, Grill, Watches.... what else you need?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

polishammer said:


> Meat, Beer, Grill, Watches.... what else you need?


I'm going to say..a bloody good gal!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thinner watch and no Papakha this time.....


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just when you thought you were done with "shapes"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I went bananas with this one


----------



## vimaljonn (Oct 1, 2012)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15636385


That is definitely an interesting colour!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vimaljonn (Oct 1, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


This could pass as Arnie's personal watch. Just missing the buggati keys.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> I went bananas with this one


So that's how Don Antonio's Big Banana looks like......

Here's a 372.... no banana...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Playing an electrician today. Still alive and all works... 😎


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vimaljonn (Oct 1, 2012)

Dare I say one of the most underrated dive watches. Remarkably well made, sits well on most wrists (had friends try it too), dive strap is great to operate. Case feels half of what it weighs because of titanium but is in fact pretty thick. Powered by an ETA 2892.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vimaljonn said:


> Dare I say one of the most underrated dive watches. Remarkably well made, sits well on most wrists (had friends try it too), dive strap is great to operate. Case feels half of what it weighs because of titanium but is in fact pretty thick. Powered by an ETA 2892.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An all time favorite... bought a few, but always sell because of how small they are on my wrist. I still regret selling my black-dialed one - Won't see that again. Congrats - very nice!


----------



## vimaljonn (Oct 1, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> An all time favorite... bought a few, but always sell because of how small they are on my wrist. I still regret selling my black-dialed one - Won't see that again. Congrats - very nice!


Thanks! Thought about trading this once but kept it. Seems to be hard to find. But yes, small for a diver.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## David.joseph (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

supawabb said:


> A few of mine


V Nice. What is this strap?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Mic71 said:


> V Nice. What is this strap?
> 
> View attachment 15641391


The top one on the Autozilla is a Ted Su dive strap. He pairs the dive buckle with rubber straps now instead of the faux kevlar.

The bottom one in the black Helson is one of their Shark Fin straps which are a clone of Hirsch Extreme straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Baseball season.....

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## vimaljonn (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## vimaljonn (Oct 1, 2012)

DaleEArnold said:


>


If that ain't chunky, idk what is...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Helson Stingray (Titanium 47mm)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just arrived 43mm diameter and 17.1mm thickness.

it's so badass.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> Helson Stingray (Titanium 47mm)


Gary,

You always come out swinging some big lumber! Love the mesh combo!

Out on the deck a little while ago. It wasn't cold by Chicago standards, but on principle it sucks having to shovel your deck to grill some cow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SLNGSHOT (Jan 18, 2013)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15645075


How is that dainty little thing "chunky" and a dive watch?

_coff_ humblebrag _coff_

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Chunky!
Diver!
And Chrono!

God I love it.


----------



## sean374 (Jan 28, 2018)

jkpa said:


> Chunky!
> Diver!
> And Chrono!
> 
> God I love it.


how does it feel on the wrist?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

sean374 said:


> how does it feel on the wrist?


Perfectly fine. It's a big diver, but feels not much different than other divers I have. On the rubber, it's not overly heavy either. The case back "drops" into the wrist by a mm or two for me so it feels more like 15mm on wrist. Gorgeous case as well.


----------



## sean374 (Jan 28, 2018)

jkpa said:


> Perfectly fine. It's a big diver, but feels not much different than other divers I have. On the rubber, it's not overly heavy either. The case back "drops" into the wrist by a mm or two for me so it feels more like 15mm on wrist. Gorgeous case as well.


It looks really nice there.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

sean374 said:


> It looks really nice there.


Thank you


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's a solid combo G..
For sure..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I've noticed some scratches.....

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I've noticed some scratches.....


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


This is a stunner. So classy yet so special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orsa Sea Viper


Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's unique. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasArc (Oct 12, 2020)

Medusa said:


> Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited


Whoa! You win the chunky category!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Benarus Megalodon afternoon and put on Canvas, I'm in Love


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Megalodon On a New Canvas


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> That's unique.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That my middle name.... Dobra Unique Badass...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


You really needed to match them......
It's easier in Canada..... you only need a brown strap to match every cigar....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> You really needed to match them......
> It's easier in Canada..... you only need a brown strap to match every cigar....
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a natural mark on the strap? I feel like it's an optical illusion and I can't see what it is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Is that a natural mark on the strap? I feel like it's an optical illusion and I can't see what it is...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Half of a skull


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Half of a skull











Uh, ok...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Uh, ok...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

I guess this is chunky enough 🤷‍♂️


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

I know they aren't the most loved or respected brand, but my Invicta Subaqua Noma 5 is a very accurate, chunky, surprisingly comfortable dive watch...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


We have a winner!!!!!!
When someone is buying the whole strap, it gets one full skull....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Are there any Kaventsmann that comes in under 57mm lug to lug?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

[QUOTE="[BOBO]Are there any Kaventsmann that comes in under 57mm lug to lug?[/QUOTE]

The 40mm Triggerfish and the Damsels are the models that are smaller. There's been quite a few one-off customs that come in under that as well.

I'm turning a new crystal for a Damsel now:


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Strap named Su


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Again









Regards
George


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

USMC0321 said:


> The 40mm Triggerfish and the Damsels are the models that are smaller. There's been quite a few one-off customs that come in under that as well.
> 
> I'm turning a new crystal for a Damsel now:


Thanks!
I'll keep an eye out for one of those.??
Wearing my Enzo in the meantime.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ORCA


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Megalodon again


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)

JSAR / Ted Su


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

For a smaller wrist that's a BIG, CHUNKY watch..... for a bigger wrist that's a BIG, CHUNKY..... BEEFY......... STEAKY strap.....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

It's been a while since I've worn this beast!

If you'd like my thoughts about this "Little" Big Watch, check out my full review:


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Delta Hydra


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

17.1 mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky h2o
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Orange Small Second today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15655104


I'm sure that one has its own solar system for orbit Clive...she's a beaut mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm sure that one has its own solar system for orbit Clive...she's a beaut mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Cheers Dave, big and very heavy.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Organizing straps... with my trusty 24










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Not so chunky in my eyes
But new arrival


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

USMC0321 said:


>




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15660977


That's a great blue color on the dial and the minutes hand makes for a really sharp contrast. I really like that one.
Is the blue part of the dial "flat" or does it have some texture to it?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

[BOBO] said:


> That's a great blue color on the dial and the minutes hand makes for a really sharp contrast. I really like that one.
> Is the blue part of the dial "flat" or does it have some texture to it?


Thank you. I would say it is more a flat turquoise with a tad of sheen to it depending on the light/reflection. This was the watch back in 2009 that really got me into the micro brands. I had a Meg 500 I sold to a good friend.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

My chunky San Martin MM









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Rojote said:


> Thank you. I would say it is more a flat turquoise with a tad of sheen to it depending on the light/reflection. This was the watch back in 2009 that really got me into the micro brands. I had a Meg 500 I sold to a good friend.


Well, I believe a belated congratulations is in order.🎈🐳
A really nice piece, indeed.
And even nicer to see that you kept it for all these years.
My first chunk I bought back in -03. Not I diver, but chunky non the less. I think I picked this one because it was the biggest one in the store that wasn't a Breitling...

Forgive me mods for I have dresswatched...








Over 51mm L2L, but only 30m of wr.
I was OWG with this bad boy for almost 17 years. Still love it, but since it now got competition from other chunks and had a 17 year head start, I only wear it for special occasions nowadays.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

German chunk. Not utilising the 1000m of wr on this one today. But it handles light drizzle like a champ.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B42 bronze chunkiness
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> View attachment 15660887
> View attachment 15660888


*****..... That combo is BADASS

Here's another Monster Combo...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Back to Ennebi... but somehow can't find a satisfactory strap combo.


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Hammerhead with new leather strap from Russia..


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Fairly chunky 42mm zelos swordfish
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gruppo gamma-ing

Impressed with natural patina especially being in a landlocked mountainous region with 0% humid weather... good job gruppo, good job.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

polishammer said:


> Back to Ennebi... but somehow can't find a satisfactory strap combo.
> 
> View attachment 15662076


You must be looking in the wrong drawer....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


>


That's so USMC0321.........


Here's one for today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> That's so USMC0321.........
> 
> 
> Here's one for today...
> ...


Ya think gloves are the way to go??



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> That's so USMC0321.........


High compliment, thanks! Although, I have better watches and cigars.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> High compliment, thanks! Although, I have better watches and cigars.











Sorry..... I couldn't help it......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> You must be looking in the wrong drawer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being a fellow strap whore myself I fully understand the torment you go through.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


> High compliment, thanks! Although, I have better watches and cigars.


Man. If your collection is better than G's than start throwing up some pictures. A watch per day, and in 6 months we will know if your the real deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

G has a large collection of “Wrist turds” but he wins hands down on the poolside location.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Man. If your collection is better than G's than start throwing up some pictures. A watch per day, and in 6 months we will know if your the real deal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Couple of Ennebi Brothers here


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


>


 Is it the air in here or I can smell macarons???????
Here's a non " Macaroned" combo....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

-20 Degrees Celsius....


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> You must be looking in the wrong drawer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, I guess my drawer is not as fancy as your drawer..... 

Here is one for today. And BTW, we have 80F here today. ?


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## jessemeyer (Sep 29, 2020)

Dobra said:


> -20 Degrees Celsius....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! Seriously awesome photos (and watch)! You should be playing an evil henchman in the next Bond movie or something LOL


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

CSAR 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15668785


Now thats what i call chunky


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

More beer, meet, potatoes and watches....
Another grilling day.... 😀


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

Does the AQUIS qualify as a 'chunky' diver - 43.5MM & 300M WR?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

A special watch for me...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^^ really love the green in that one. And perfect strap as always. 

Oh, it’s 35degrees C today. Enjoy the ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobra said:


> A special watch for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know what is the formula for a beautiful and badass combo??.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Dive Oris Regulateur*

*


  




*


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Green Sumo


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Some H20 chunk 😆


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

komodo is thought to be chonky


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

A bit different, but still chunky


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Not that chunky but I'll compensate with a chunky strap ....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok.... ok..... here's a chunky one

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Tudor's Chunkiest? (Chunky for Work)(Chunkier Later)


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

garydusa said:


> Tudor's Chunkiest? (Chunky for Work)(Chunkier Later)


Tudors chunkiest; but been ousted from here before. No Tudor chunky love. 








It's okay... I like your watch Gary - we know our truth.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

J.Shaker said:


> Tudors chunkiest; but been ousted from here before. No Tudor chunky love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I know, I know, what was I thinking, just so hard to "not" post in the Chunky thread...*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

I would sink evenly to the bottom if I had one for each wrist.


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

I think this new one qualifies as chunky


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"ROCK,...Paper,...scissors"*









*KAVENTSMANN For The WIN...*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

Dobra might remember this one. 









The Dude Abides


----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

VDB 2018 today









The Dude Abides


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

The Dude Hank said:


> Dobra might remember this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one got more wrist time than my Ennebis..... It's a great watch, very comfortable.... and that strap.....
I'm glad they made it to you, enjoy them!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

At my happy place.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

Greg Stevens Design GSD-1A. Doesn't have a rotating bezel, but is 300m depth rated and has some killer BGW9 lume, so I'm calling it a dive watch. Panerai owners call me a liar. 









The Dude Abides


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

These are probably my three chunkiest


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

More pictures to come......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

boutsk said:


>


This is the Thunder watch I want! Just !

The Dude Abides


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Meg X









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma's Chunkiest! The 47mm Titanium "T-15"


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

J.Shaker said:


> Tudors chunkiest; but been ousted from here before. No Tudor chunky love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the farthest from a Tudor Fan you will find, but I'm feeling the chunk of this watch. Wished it has a 20mm lug width though.


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)

Kav trigger on a Dobra


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)

Ennebi next to Dobra cigar rest


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

A gift from a friend.....


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## The Dude Hank (Feb 19, 2018)

Seiko Kinetic Tuna. Seiko does some design magic that makes this 47.5mm case wear so comfortably.









The Dude Abides


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Regards
George


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

vesire said:


> Regards
> George


George, are you running a watch shop over there? A new one on the wrist every week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

Seiko Spb105 imo the best seiko ever.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> George, are you running a watch shop over there? A new one on the wrist every week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha nearly, not new but did not wear recently, just can't settle down 
looking for my match still


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Must put on a chunk to show my small pam here


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The pelagos isnt that chunky BUT when your bride buys you a chunky strap , it counts 

Props to strap maker Dobra !! I was told he was a perfect gentleman working with a wife who supports the cause but isnt exactly all knowing on all things watch ... in my view the perfect combo cause those kinds dont count watches , straps or incoming boxes with eagle eye vision 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> The pelagos isnt that chunky BUT when your bride buys you a chunky strap , it counts
> 
> Props to strap maker Dobra !! I was told he was a perfect gentleman working with a wife who supports the cause but isnt exactly all knowing on all things watch ... in my view the perfect combo cause those kinds dont count watches , straps or incoming boxes with eagle eye vision
> 
> ...


Now I know who you are.....
Enjoy it brother!

Memphis Belle for today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

3xchunk.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Pairing the Nethuns Skull with a Su dive strap? Well, it's not.... you know 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

KAVENTSMANN


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Boschett Cave Dweller III


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

aranawhite said:


>


Gorgeous...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Gorgeous...


Little wrist-time but never to part with, solid build and yep *"*G*..." *Thanx pjw!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Visitor Duneshore Shallows


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


>


I tried on a 422 the other day... think I may have cought the bug.

Another great pic too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Not a popular brand here on WUS, but when you have an 8 inch wrist, it feels very comfortable, and keeps very good time...


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Bendodds360 said:


> I tried on a 422 the other day... think I may have cought the bug.
> 
> Another great pic too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to beat the 422 - the power reserve and the secs reset are calling to me as well. If I ever destroy the 372 I'll be there with you.


----------



## Krellef (Jun 3, 2018)

Nethuns Lava II Power Reserve


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd call this mildly chunky. SBGX117 on GL831 Rubber Strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

That's from this morning...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Worst beer ever.... tasted like sewage water..... I guess

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Swissra, that version of the PO is one I truly regret I flipped. It’s a beauty.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> The pelagos isnt that chunky BUT when your bride buys you a chunky strap , it counts
> 
> Props to strap maker Dobra !! I was told he was a perfect gentleman working with a wife who supports the cause but isnt exactly all knowing on all things watch ... in my view the perfect combo cause those kinds dont count watches , straps or incoming boxes with eagle eye vision
> 
> ...


So many venerable craftsmen could be recognized if everyone had a tagline/signature identifying their strap. PMs it is. Sweet wife TnG, and nice work D.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

aranawhite said:


> So many venerable craftsmen could be recognized if everyone had a tagline/signature identifying their strap. PMs it is. Sweet wife TnG, and nice work D.


Thank you for your compliments!
Back in the days every leather worker had his own stamp.....

Pink anyone??? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

aranawhite said:


> So many venerable craftsmen could be recognized if everyone had a tagline/signature identifying their strap. PMs it is. Sweet wife TnG, and nice work D.


A lot of strap makers sign or stamp their work in the inside. 
From the Panerai Source









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

aranawhite said:


> So many venerable craftsmen could be recognized if everyone had a tagline/signature identifying their strap. PMs it is. Sweet wife TnG, and nice work D.


Yeah she is pretty awesome like that & I'm a firm believer in passing along praise for great client services cause lord knows we all get to hear about the negative ones 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky and blingy on 7.25 inch






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

solar g-shocker said:


> A lot of strap makers sign or stamp their work in the inside.


Thanks g-shocker. I was ambiguous, I meant a script on a post that denoted the craftsman.
Sometimes I hardly see the watches for the incredible straps, but never know who crafted the strap.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ennebi Fondale and a Shawbridge Séraphin beer.... Great beer!
This is a Canadian microbrewery from Québec.... wow! Really love the taste and that 6.2 % ...... someone give me a chair.... or a couch.... 
Ok..... Ben..... G...... let's hear it....


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

So,

Beer 
Micro brewery 
6percent plus 
Amazing watch combo 

Nope. Nothing else to say here

Carry on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapro 500

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> Ennebi Fondale and a Shawbridge Séraphin beer.... Great beer!
> This is a Canadian microbrewery from Québec.... wow! Really love the taste and that 6.2 % ...... someone give me a chair.... or a couch....
> Ok..... Ben..... G...... let's hear it....
> 
> ...


Nope, got nuthin'.

Oh, do they throw the estrogen in that beer at the brewery or does it just produce its own naturally?

That can needs a training bra. C'mon... ruby cream? Sounds like a homeopathic cure for cramps.

However, I did approve of the sewage water posted yesterday - that's got my respect.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> Nope, got nuthin'.
> 
> Oh, do they throw the estrogen in that beer at the brewery or does it just produce its own naturally?
> 
> ...


 where do you find those words.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

I think I went a bit overboard, but boy it just fits my wrist perfectly! 😂


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 was my good luck charm... won a few squares tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

els4 said:


> Swissra, that version of the PO is one I truly regret I flipped. It's a beauty.


It sure is! I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, is something missing on your bezel?????? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> Bro, is something missing on your bezel??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the 3rd eye brother - he's broken through to the other side...


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


>


New watch from Bulgaria?
красив 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> New watch from Bulgaria?
> красив
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one had some issues:








No fault of George's... Mike no longer gives a single f-.-. 
Few parts, few days of tweaks:








New seal channel/seals, new hands, new finish, some machining, little patina action - Yeah, new watch from Bulgaria.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I've heard a few more guys complaining..... it is what it is.... Sucks though, you pay for premium gas and you get diesel instead.
I love those hands, if you need a guy that's making dials, don't be shy...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Bro, is something missing on your bezel??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a speed hole. Reduces wind resistance and drag by over 12 percent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> It's a speed hole. Reduces wind resistance and drag by over 12 percent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Was thinking about a Lightening hole.... I thought your wrist couldn't handle all the weight but a speed hole makes sense, specially when you fly a plane, roll down the window and you let the wind blow your hair...

Thunder, feel the thunder
Lightning and the thunder......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

We have the meat.... & beer....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I tried on a 422 the other day... think I may have cought the bug.
> 
> Another great pic too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Know a guy that might sell a 372....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

J.Shaker said:


> That one had some issues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From witch donor did you take the hands? Did it fit right away?


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I've always been intrigued with the Corum Deep Hull 48 and it doesn't disapoint. Huge and blocky for sure. One of the better bezels I've used.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

John D. said:


> From witch donor did you take the hands? Did it fit right away?


I buy new ones and install H3 or H4 height kits to separate them a bit. If anyone wants to change out hands on their 2824's, here's the hole sizes you need:

Hour: 1.5mm
Minute: .90mm
Sec: .25mm


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Best hands from Ennebi


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> Best hands from Ennebi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! But... ermmm... they weren't ennebi. I later replaced the second hand with one where the lume matched. Ummm... Very nice!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> Very nice! But... ermmm... they weren't ennebi. I later replaced the second hand with one where the lume matched. Ummm... Very nice!


So... hmmm.... I would like to be reimbursed but I'll keep the watch....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> So... hmmm.... I would like to be reimbursed but I'll keep the watch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To make it up to you, I found some pink diver hands to match your strap. We'll have to pair them up on something.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> To make it up to you, I found some pink diver hands to match your strap. We'll have to pair them up on something.


I'll ship my 372.......
Still jealous on that strap, huh? 









You just have to admit that's BADASS..... Flamingo BADASS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElvisNixon (Dec 30, 2016)

San Martin Titanium Sharkskin PT5000 28,800 bpm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Benarus Mako eta2824

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

J.Shaker said:


> I buy new ones and install H3 or H4 height kits to separate them a bit. If anyone wants to change out hands on their 2824's, here's the hole sizes you need:
> 
> Hour: 1.5mm
> Minute: .90mm
> Sec: .25mm


Thanks for the info, i like how you make the watches 1/1.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

The Ti Deep makes the MM300 look smaller


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kaventsmann Triggerfish


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Kaventsmann Triggerfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody got a laser....

Are you an official Kaventsmann rep?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Side shot of my Marathon GSAR. Love its chunky bezel.


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Newest


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Somebody got a laser....
> 
> Are you an official Kaventsmann rep?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Laser is for macarons only....
Me I'm a professional, remember? If it doesn't smell like steak when I put my logos..... it's not a Dobra.
Yup, I got KAV's authorization and more is coming.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

New shoes arrived from Canada 🤟

Thanks Dobra


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seikonut1967 said:


> View attachment 15706845
> View attachment 15706846
> View attachment 15706847


Love that Aquadive!

How do you find it wears?

I have a scrawny for this thread 6.75" wrist and I wonder if I could pull that case off.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Love that Aquadive!
> 
> How do you find it wears?
> 
> I have a scrawny for this thread 6.75" wrist and I wonder if I could pull that case off.


If you can pull a seiko turtle off, you'll be able to manage the Aquadive i reckon, the Aquadive feels more squat and chunky than a turtle though ?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> View attachment 15706818
> View attachment 15706821
> View attachment 15706822
> 
> ...


Is that sexy or what????
Great taste!

Here's a 372

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


>


I love that ashtray...... beautiful history behind it. I have one too, a blue one, from a friend of mine
That straps looks like the one I have on my G Shock...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> I love that ashtray...... beautiful history behind it. I have one too, a blue one, from a friend of mine
> That straps looks like the one I have on my G Shock...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The straps were probably made in the same factory - fits nicely over a cast

I was just at Melvyn's... no more ashtrays though.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Baseball straps for Panerai 510


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

BigEd said:


> Baseball straps for Panerai 510
> View attachment 15708540
> 
> 
> ...


Always enjoy seeing your stitching patterns Ed!


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

J.Shaker said:


> Always enjoy seeing your stitching patterns Ed!


Thanks, I enjoy developing the stitching patterns and the actual stitching process just as much as making the actual straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ce piesuca de ceas...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15653545


This Ploprof homage, did you buy it directly from their site?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Fozzaru said:


> This Ploprof homage, did you buy it directly from their site?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine second hand. It's been a while since Helson stopped making them.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15660352
> View attachment 15660353


Would you sell it?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15664932
> View attachment 15664934
> View attachment 15664936


Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

High time to clear the driveway 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

One of the chunkiest.  The now discontinued IWC 2000m Aquatimer. 46mm x a chunky 21mm tall. The sapphire crystal is close to 6mm thick and sits 2-3mm above the bezel. Fortunately it's all titanium so it's not heavy. It's also one of the only Aquatimers ever made with a full in house IWC movement. It's a beast, but a charming one. 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

J.Shaker said:


>





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Some contrast.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Got it yesterday on the nice rubber strap, but quickly put it onto the SS bracelet...

I'm loving it so far... 

It fits perfectly on my 7.75in wrist...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Megalodon Ti


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

J.Shaker said:


>


Careful, you're gonna dent that table...

This AM, wishing I wasn't seeing snow AGAIN.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> Careful, you're gonna dent that table...
> 
> This AM, wishing I wasn't seeing snow AGAIN.
> 
> ...


Snow?

Is that like white frozen rain?

We had that once.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> Megalodon Ti


I recon that's my fav of all the Megs. And there is a lot of good ones. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> I recon that's my fav of all the Megs. And there is a lot of good ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben, I just got it! Woke up early & put it back on...








Go NASA!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Snow?
> 
> Is that like white frozen rain?
> 
> We had that once.


Careful Clive. People in Texas used to mock us...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Beginner chunk - Liquid Zilla


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Gotta get used to the 50+'s again for incoming


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

What’s the incoming? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Bendodds360 said:


> What's the incoming?


Something... wonderful


----------



## Otemachi (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on a new strap. This leather looks good with any thread.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Probably been seen before, but why not 😁


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Way too big for me now, but I still have it!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Megalodon today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Probably been seen before, but why not
> View attachment 15722923


The end links crack me up.  I can't unsee it.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

brandon\ said:


> The end links crack me up.  I can't unsee it.


Those are part of the case, not the endlinks ?


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

J.Shaker said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


>


Oof. Just spent an hour "diving" into that one. What an amazing warch. Love the 5min fly back timer, and the max depth memory/reset.

Also, you cheaped out not showing us the band and the buckle... pretty unique.

I hope that thing sees the water 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

They said a Red Bull gives you energy..... I guess this one's expired, it put me to sleep...
RedBull gives you dreaaaammmmssss....


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Bendodds360 said:


> Oof. Just spent an hour "diving" into that one...
> 
> Also, you cheaped out not showing us the band and the buckle... pretty unique.
> 
> I hope that thing sees the water


When you're right, you're right. I cheaped out. Here's some shots of the Bat-er-ang buckle.






























The strap is pretty crazy; lots of inlets to get the water to the depth gauge. It has flap hinges on it to adjust to the wearer. Yeah, it'll go through all sorts of environments - I'll get that depth meter up there.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

J.Shaker said:


>


Who makes that accordion style rubber ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

JDD...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Who makes that accordion style rubber ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Panerai. There are aftermarket options available everywhere. The silicon versions you find on Etsy are pretty close to the comfort of the original.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

J.Shaker said:


> When you're right, you're right. I cheaped out. Here's some shots of the Bat-er-ang buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice follow through, thanks!


----------



## Aelius (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Aelius said:


> I have the HAQ version so no winding or setting issues so far.


 Ahhh... nice. I shoulda gone that route.


----------



## Aelius (Oct 22, 2014)

J.Shaker said:


> How you like winding/setting that thing?


I have the HAQ version so no winding or setting issues so far.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Time to cook... I mean clean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

My Ball Deepquest 3000m


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Aelius said:


> View attachment 15727332


Hows it go with hitting every increment " spot on" I've got a mate with a 42 on the way.
I was going to go Auto but am leaning to the HAQ. 
Wish that HAQ swept like the early bulovas for example. 
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

DaveandStu said:


> Hows it go with hitting every increment " spot on" I've got a mate with a 42 on the way.
> I was going to go Auto but am leaning to the HAQ.
> Wish that HAQ swept like the early bulovas for example.
> All the best
> ...


I can field that one, Dave. Maybe the quartz is better... The fact the bezel doesn't line up lets you know what your dealing with:















This is how mine was running 6hrs after receiving it:









Then it stopped - twice. Back to the builder again. Apparently, the second hand was rubbing on the crystal. Owned it for a month, wore it for a day, and it kept time for none of it.

As a friend, I'd think twice on this one - especially when considering the price and distance it's going.

I'll report back when I receive it again.

I see this one doesn't line up either - that bezel fastener under the 30 is directly in line with the 12 pip... 30's way off and the pip doesn't stop on 12.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Saturation Diver, took it out for a spin.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Bit unusual, but still chunky in a pic.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

J.Shaker said:


> I can field that one, Dave. Maybe the quartz is better... The fact the bezel doesn't line up lets you know what your dealing with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,
I actually was going to pm you prior purchase if you have ( and I knew it was good odds that you had!) experience with these plus given where I am.
Hope it all gets resolved mate with repairs prioritised and CA's carried through to new owners.
See you soon mate!!
Dave


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Mesmerized by this dial...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

polishammer said:


> Bit unusual, but still chunky in a pic.
> View attachment 15729084


Did that guy just drive into the water?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Mesmerized by this dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real good looking blue.

Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddersc (Aug 9, 2020)

boutsk said:


>


Holy Bronze age Batman! You just won the thread.


----------



## shreddersc (Aug 9, 2020)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 12430093
> View attachment 12430099


What are those?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Some 2a Graham


----------



## lowlight79 (Oct 24, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15727740


Nice. Love it.


----------



## WatchBill (Dec 19, 2010)

Just got the new superOcean 48, although big, it is very light weight, comfortable to wear.


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Recently sold this one


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Sold this one as well


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

J.Shaker said:


> Ahhh... nice. I shoulda gone that route.


What's on the crystal?


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

shreddersc said:


> What are those?


This is a UTS dive watch from Germany, looks like the 4000m GMT model.






UTS 4000M GMT Diver Watch


4000M GMT German Divers watch



www.utswatches.com


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

great_mazinger said:


> What's on the crystal?


Good to know the alignment may be just a certain batch - yours looks fine.

I bought the watch based on your review/recommendation. (Also bought it off your sale posting on here) There must be something up with mine - I'm hoping it gets worked out as I was excited to use this one heavily.

Like I told Dave, I'll report back when it comes in.

C'mon man, "what's on the crystal?" - we're doing that?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

great_mazinger said:


> Everything lines up perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 15730189


For $5k things should line up.

For $5k, it should keep time within specs.

And it should come that way. This from the guy that sold him the watch...

My chunk...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

solar g-shocker said:


> My chunk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that looks so much better than it did with the other guy that had it. He used to crap it all up with filters... now you can see how blue the dial is. Like the strap!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

J.Shaker said:


> Man, that looks so much better than it did with the other guy that had it. He used to crap it all up with filters... now you can see how blue the dial is. Like the strap!


Oh yeah, we call that guy Mr. Filter...

The blue is truly electric - like Thor electric. It's honestly distracting in the best possible way.

But it's gonna need a glove strap... something like this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Just arrived today...
Hanhart Primus


----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)

Deep and chunky


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Found something to counterbalance the Bruno and even out my gait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Emperor


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

great_mazinger said:


> I was interested in knowing some answers to so I reached out to SeL about your watch...


Well, *****. I spoke with Andrew for 40mins yesterday. He's very nice and said he'd fix any and all issues with my watch, just been busy catching up. Crystal mount's been modified to correct the stoppage and bezel insert will be re-aligned.

By me posting up my experience and having you, the guy who brought me the experience, start doing this damage control crap - ugh.

Let it play out and stop manipulating it. Now I'm newly annoyed that there's direct conversation going on about my watch. What a hassle.

Here's some goddamn chunk for the thread:


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good evening.....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

First, you didn't present a chunk for the space; how rude:









Timeline - trying my best to present the sides.

1. Told I need to get me one of these
2. I check out the reviews - yours stands out - well written. Seriously, always enjoy 'em.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





3. Decide, "yeah, need me one of those"
4. Find a listing for one right here on the forum, listed under the 'private party' sales thread. It's yours! Cool, right from the reviewer. Bought off you before - one of my favorites. 
5. Hit you up, we shoot it back and forth and I offer to pay friends/family so you don't have to worry about any fees, etc. bought off you before, all's good. Let's do it. 
6. You tell me you don't have the watch - direct me to SēL and say you've notified the owner and he knows I'm coming. 
7. I pay immediately after invoiced, as I pride myself on doing. Send some messages of gratitude, etc. Buy another product to support the brand - great, btw. 
8. Watch comes a week later, put a crystal/bezel protector on it - realize the bezel is off. Meh, alright - gonna live with it. 
9. Yep, put a crystal protector on it. HRST extractions play hell on the watch with rope burn and your trash shifts from side to side, hitting your watch. 
10. Wear it 6hrs, light garrison duty- stops. 
11. Sent Andrew some pics and let him know it's coming back. He asks some questions to make sure I didn't do anything untoward. Pass the test - send out the watch. 
12. I too receive PM's from zero posters, asking my experience. Odd and obnoxious baiting. Get irritated and post my thoughts - echoing a complaint you had about the crown position on an auto... It's difficult, man. Maybe shoulda got the quartz (which Andrew has now offered)
13. My buddy, Dave, asks about the accuracy of index. I answer. Don't recommend the above process when factoring in Australia.

You PM'd me. I ignored you. I have some issues with your journalistic integrity/bias and just don't require anymore talk about this watch. You're a fan of the watch, got that.

SēL fans, your passion won me over. I mean it. If I get this watch and love it, I'm gonna write a glowing review. Hell, might even Yelp something. If not, I'm gonna take some cigar pics and keep quiet on the matter.

Quick - someone run and tell Andrew.

Sorry thread - here's another chunk:


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool G. I appreciate the timeline of events. Hope everything works out for you in the end. ✌🏽


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This is why I can't have nice things









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

I regret letting this one go


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

solar g-shocker said:


> This is why I can't have nice things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crystal protector, yo. That's alright, don't the initiated refer to that as wabi?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

J.Shaker said:


> Crystal protector, yo. That's alright, don't the initiated refer to that as wabi?


Maybe if I rub my tears on it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapro 500









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

solar g-shocker said:


> This is why I can't have nice things


Hopefully it'll polish right out with some acrylic/glass polisher


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> This is why I can't have nice things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that blue... what was mr "filter" doing covering it up with cigar smoke 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


> First, you didn't present a chunk for the space; how rude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if you Yelp something. I need a new app to browse over

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chunky:









Chunkier:


----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm do struggling with this piece. I'm always torn on whether to sell it but it's just a hot piece too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Military grade chunkness 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

solar g-shocker said:


> Military grade chunkness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!

And don't you just love the tritium and the hand stack?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

99% of you people....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's to a shhitty lockdown.....
Anyway.... who cares????? I got the antidote...

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

J.Shaker said:


> Panerai. There are aftermarket options available everywhere. The silicon versions you find on Etsy are pretty close to the comfort of the original.


Thanks , I have the standard pan rubber but it doesnt have the accordion style and it's too short ! They need their oem rubber to come longer in my view .. thanks again

Off to e tsy I go !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Here's to a shhitty lockdown.....
> Anyway.... who cares????? I got the antidote...
> 
> 
> ...


Snow is the antidote? Keep it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Snow is the antidote? Keep it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snow is keeping the antidote at a perfect temperature....
This is the antidote...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> Mesmerized by this dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice! Kav's blue dials definitely take on different character depending on the light.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Twin chunkers


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Kaventsmann Trieste... on new baseball glove strap


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Just finished this one; new 2892, hands and re-blasted.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

My newest chunky


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

J.Shaker said:


> Just finished this one; new 2892, hands and re-blasted.


Bloody hell that's a pearler G.
2892 such a great workhorse.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks!
> I'll keep an eye out for one of those.??
> Wearing my Enzo in the meantime.
> View attachment 15651553


If you're still looking for an amazing Damsel.....
KAVENTSMANN DAMSEL - Militare Watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

John D. said:


> If you're still looking for an amazing Damsel.....
> KAVENTSMANN DAMSEL - Militare Watch


Pics are kinda bad on there - much better in person. Also sapphire, not plexi.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

THE 46mm Trieste










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

The thing that should not be


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

J.Shaker said:


>


Nice wrapping ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Went matchy matchy today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

TGI24









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

At 200 meters I'm going to pretend my newly created hybrid is a diver ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

My 7.75in wrists love these chunky divers...

Which one should I wear today?
















Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I will see you soon my friend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

This thing's a chunk, doubles as a paper weight.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Deep Blue doesn't run small...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bezel height!

What is it?


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I just need a place to post the sunburst dial and - not one - but TWO pieces of sapphire on this bad boy.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Ultralinear said:


> Nice bezel height!
> 
> What is it?


Marathon CSAR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it 
















Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ultralinear said:


> Nice bezel height!
> 
> What is it?


It's a Marathon... 
Mine is a JDD, but his might be a JDD Yadam, or a CSAR.

And boy I love these tritium lume watches...


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The life of a watch buyer...

You have to start somewhere, but you can never end...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Recently arrived - Ball Deepquest II


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dude abides...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, how very proud we are of all of them.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a really nice dial.
The case too, but the dial is something special.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A big chunk of 904l steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The blue one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Florijn Drie


----------



## ripper242 (Sep 3, 2012)

Who you calling chunky?


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The most comfortable watch I've ever owned...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Dragonshroud Leatherback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Dragonshroud Leatherback.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to miss the hands on the bottom one!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sugman said:


> Hard to miss the hands on the bottom one!


That's how it came. I swapped out to some SKX hands. I bought it to mod, and that case is just so unique. It's an amalgam of a 6105 and 6309. Or a 6105-8110 blank before they shaped it down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Almost time for shot #2 - one day shy of when my school shifted to remote learning. Science is awesome 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

44mm


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Memphis Belle


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


>


Downsized from the 55 to a 46mm... evening wear?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Today's paperweight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

J.Shaker said:


>


Is this the Black-PVD version?


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

John D. said:


> Is this the Black-PVD version?


Yes, this is the first one made, #1. The bronze came awhile after. Mario upgraded it from plexi to sapphire since it was his personal watch. This is the last one he sold.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> Yes, this is the first one made, #1. The bronze came awhile after. Mario upgraded it from plexi to sapphire since it was his personal watch. This is the last one he sold.


Just spoke with one of the Betarini..... no way to make another Mario Paci edition so these watches worth their weight in Palladium...
Who cares anyway??? I got mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Just spoke with one of the Betarini..... no way to make another Mario Paci edition so these watches worth their weight in Palladium...
> Who cares anyway??? I got mine
> 
> 
> ...


I do care, still have have this one on my wishlist ? ?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> I do care, still have have this one on my wishlist



Well..... grab an eraser and erase it from your list.....You can have a 372 instead....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Well..... grab an eraser and erase it from your list.....You can have a 372 instead....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is also a really beautiful watch combo, but not yet on my list  .


----------



## WatchBill (Dec 19, 2010)

THAT! is a really nice looking watch!! Love the case shape, the design, the minimalist dial, bronze and blue combo, how it is different from most every other watch case shape. 
So I say, hey, let's go over to ebay and see if I can find one of those......Holy hell, man! They aren't exactly affordable. Has it always been that way on this model or did they appreciate over time?



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15755520


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

The Seiko BFK is borderline chunky!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Another chunky diver!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Heading to the beach...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Gman_VI said:


> View attachment 15764689
> View attachment 15764693
> View attachment 15764694


Beautiful..... here's another Thunder 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage today.










Have a good one guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Look at this ridiculous thing


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

It's like lifting weights when you are wearing it. One of my few inexpensive grab and go watches.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Panerai 24 on a new strap - the Orange Dream.

Be Bold.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Raven Deep Tech


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Santa came...... in March

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> Santa came...... in March


Didn't you start off with one of those? Wow, full circle! Congrats! I still think the Uno is one of the best bronze divers out there. Look forward to some Dobra strap options for the Zero.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> Didn't you start off with one of those? Wow, full circle! Congrats! I still think the Uno is one of the best bronze divers out there. Look forward to some Dobra strap options for the Zero.


True, I started off with a Numero Zero....
Only the Uno was planned but Zero just happened to pop up on Marketplace 
I'll make DobraNATOrs for the Zero... I guess I have to pay you something for baptizing my Strap


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Santa came...... in March
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. I still have fond memories of mine. Really tough watch. And formed a great patina.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Congrats. I still have fond memories of mine. Really tough watch. And formed a great patina.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks B,
I love them both..... I might let you guys know about the new special edition of Numero Uno.... when time will come
It's a sexy watch....

Meanwhile.....









Are they beautiful or what.....???????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bryan66 said:


> Raven Deep Tech


I really like the deep tech.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> True, I started off with a Numero Zero....
> I'll make DobraNATOrs for the Zero... I guess I have to pay you something for baptizing my Strap


DobraNATO(r)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> DobraNATO(r)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

He motivated me to work on mine a bit


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

He motivated me to smoke a cigar..... and to write a poem.....

Roses are red, Violets are blue..... My watch is Italian and my beer is too...

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchus69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Its my project, everithing worked by CNC
What di you think?












































Inviato dal mio CPH2009 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

I think they fit right in here. I can't eek out a strap, making a watch like that's incredible, admirable. Well done!


watchus69 said:


> Its my project, everithing worked by CNC
> What di you think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Time to play some Hockey....


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

Can you do chunkier than the Model 50 ?




























Next to the slimmer SM300 .... and PloProf. Now you get the idea 😅


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ludi said:


> Can you do chunkier than the Model 50 ?
> 
> View attachment 15775322
> 
> ...



I guess you just joined the club, right????
We've seen watches here that make your model 50 look like a kid's toy....
Beautiful watch though...

Here's one for the thread 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ludi said:


> Can you do chunkier than the Model 50 ?
> 
> View attachment 15775322
> 
> ...


Yes definitely, but it's too embarassing to show...

Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

UNO


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ludi said:


> Can you do chunkier than the Model 50 ?
> 
> View attachment 15775322
> 
> ...


You know the strange thing? My model 50 is my smallest watch...

Your blue one looks amazing. Has it had a polish? Looks like NOS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Bendodds360 said:


> You know the strange thing? My model 50 is my smallest watch...
> 
> Your blue one looks amazing. Has it had a polish? Looks like NOS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not strange - your pronouns are he/him/his... Of course your smallest watch is a 46.

This guy threw the gauntlet with some starter chunk.

Lucky for us, Dobra was up early - drinking lavish beer and taking selfies... set the man straight before it got ugly.

Pic for the space:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


> That's not strange - your pronouns are he/him/his... Of course your smallest watch is a 46.
> 
> This guy threw the gauntlet with some starter chunk.
> 
> ...


Bahahah. Even in the crazy state the world is in at least we can be sure of a few things... the sun will come up tomorrow, Dobra will be drinking fruity beers and taking selfie's, there will ALWAYS be a watch chunkier than yours...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)

I for now feel very modest when it comes to size, thanks to you


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

Dobra said:


> UNO


Killing the glove straps!


----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

Chunky for my narrow hide...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Bahahah. Even in the crazy state the world is in at least we can be sure of a few things... the sun will come up tomorrow, Dobra will be drinking fruity beers and taking selfie's, there will ALWAYS be a watch chunkier than yours...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you wear a chunky watch, everything changes.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Chunky monkey....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Seal, Yuengling & 4.5lbs of pork gooooodnessss....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Customized Enera Marine. Res Ipsa Loquitur (the thing speaks for itself).


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Busy at the bench with my Trieste










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


>


I'm really drawn to those Pam's at the moment. Looks magic on Mott too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## version4.666 (Dec 13, 2008)

Recently added..


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Berry nice. What watch brand/model (Trieste ?) is this beauty?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Berry nice. What watch brand/model (Trieste ?) is this beauty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Kaventsmann. If I'm not mistaken it's the only one made in blue.

What a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

version4.666 said:


> Recently added..
> 
> View attachment 15780860


Nice! Good find!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## version4.666 (Dec 13, 2008)

wheelbuilder said:


> Nice! Good find!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Found it on FB. Smoothest deal ever. Quite happy.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'm really drawn to those Pam's at the moment. Looks magic on Mott too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I happen to know a strap-specialist who has a very nice one for sale. ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

On my 7.75 inch wrist...

Have a great time 






























Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiemonster (Mar 15, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Sinn U1-T DS, 44mm and 113 grams, Tudor Black Bay Bronze 43mm and 94 grams, Panerai Luminor 42mm and ?? grams, but I'd guess 95+ grams.




























At the end of the day, you can tell one of these has been on your wrists...and I love it!


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

SWilly67 said:


> Sinn U1-T DS, 44mm and 113 grams, Tudor Black Bay Bronze 43mm and 94 grams, Panerai Luminor 42mm and ?? grams, but I'd guess 95+ grams...


42mm? 94 grams?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

This Monster looks tame in this thread but still chunky!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> I happen to know a strap-specialist who has a very nice one for sale.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

@J Shaker (forgot to use the quote thingy)

I was like 








When I saw your Kav...

Then I saw the jeans and was like









CSAR for the thread









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

J.Shaker said:


> 42mm? 94 grams?


For some reason I can't source the weight online, but it is around there. I swear it's heavier than the BBB though.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

San Marco DRASS x Tobacco...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Not chunky, but definitely thicc.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> @J Shaker (forgot to use the quote thingy)
> 
> Then I saw the jeans and was like
> 
> ...


Guy has hairy legs..... jeans are a must.....

This Ennebi left the building..... it will be missed....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Guy has hairy legs..... jeans are a must.....
> 
> This Ennebi left the building..... it will be missed....
> 
> ...


Is it because something new is coming, something even more beautiful and better? That is almost impossible ? .


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Okey
So we got full zirconium agats with timascus dials

















And full bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> Is it because something new is coming, something even more beautiful and better? That is almost impossible  .


It's always a new one BUT not this time.... 
Maybe selling one more will make me change my mind about keeping that 372..... anyway, nobody wants it....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

J.Shaker said:


>


This is a really badass combo, #300 and that Triggerfish 🤟


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobra said:


> It's always a new one BUT not this time....
> Maybe selling one more will make me change my mind about keeping that 372..... anyway, nobody wants it....
> 
> 
> ...


There's only one person needed ?. Time will tell.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

CSAR on glove









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

CSAR in Savannah









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Time for some Yoga...... Namaste...


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Last night on a sunset cruise

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Matching shoes for all my babies....
Bison ? Horween..... Mooooooo

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating the Spring Snow this morning with Green Sumo


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Chunky ish























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Maybe not toooo chunky, but U-Boat steel makes up for it... 😀


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


>











I'm not jealous.....

P.S.
Let me know 1 year before you sell it.... I might have a buyer for my kidney...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Ready for summer:


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I believe I could trade this Vintage for a Trésor...


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Guy has hairy legs..... jeans are a must.....
> 
> This Ennebi left the building..... it will be missed....
> 
> ...


Don't worry Big Man, it went to a good home?. Thank you Brother!


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dobra said:


> I believe I could trade this Vintage for a Trésor...


Just put it in the center console of the VW and I'll send a container. I could always use a backup 372...? Maybe add some Ploprof hands to drive the purists over the edge.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Cigars said:


> Don't worry Big Man, it went to a good home. Thank you Brother!


... you're welcome... oh... you mean that guy... I get confused with the Dobra to Texas pipeline.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Cigars said:


> Don't worry Big Man, it went to a good home. Thank you Brother!
> 
> View attachment 15801402


 I know it'll be happy and loved!
Oh.... That one likes cigar smoke so it won't miss Québec or California 
Enjoy it brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> Just put it in the center console of the VW and I'll send a container. I could always use a backup 372...? Maybe add some Ploprof hands to drive the purists over the edge.



Should I leave the Québec plates on my Tiguan???
You never know when you need a spare 372.... it's better to have a second one and not need it than to need it and not having it....

Here's a Kaventsmann on a BESPOKE strap....

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Time for the Shepherd to get the Flock outta here...










Quick change at home. Finally a strap that fits this chunk just right.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

This strap is ONE SIZE fits ALL, 2 layers of nylon, a 20mm width and a 24mm width so you can fit pretty much any watches on it.
In these pictures you have the Vintage from Fonderia Navale and the Numero UNO from Gruppo Ardito Watches, different lug size watches on the same DobraNATOr....
Yeah.... call me an inventor.....

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobra said:


> This strap is ONE SIZE fits ALL, 2 layers of nylon, a 20mm width and a 24mm width so you can fit pretty much any watches on it.
> In these pictures you have the Vintage from Fonderia Navale and the Numero UNO from Gruppo Ardito Watches, different lug size watches on the same DobraNATOr....
> Yeah.... call me an inventor.....
> 
> ...


You can put one on the wish-list for me ?


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)

J.Shaker said:


>


Damn that Kav is beautiful 🤩


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

This just in...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

First filtered pic. I'm a changed man.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> First filtered pic. I'm a changed man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the dark side my friend... soon we won't even know what colour your watch face is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

It lost 1.47 seconds over 3 weeks... This thing is magic...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> It lost 1.47 seconds over 3 weeks... This thing is magic...


You really check those details?????
My watches could lose hours and I couldn't tell...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Chunky with nuts😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼. Pam 682


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

At the bench with my Trieste 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> At the bench with my Trieste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real sharp on that strap


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steeldive Ploprof. Everything looks better in bronze.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15806625
> View attachment 15806627
> View attachment 15806628
> View attachment 15806631
> View attachment 15806633


Awesome


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Just over a pound with the steel on


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Should I leave the Québec plates on my Tiguan???
> You never know when you need a spare 372.... it's better to have a second one and not need it than to need it and not having it....
> 
> Here's a Kaventsmann on a BESPOKE strap....
> ...


I need a roller buckle for that slab of flesh you welded into shape & form for the rare 22mm strap. Buckle sellers recommend?

Love the Coop devil detail on this strap. Love it so much it was my first visible tattoo ((( many many years ago )))

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> This strap is ONE SIZE fits ALL, 2 layers of nylon, a 20mm width and a 24mm width so you can fit pretty much any watches on it.
> In these pictures you have the Vintage from Fonderia Navale and the Numero UNO from Gruppo Ardito Watches, different lug size watches on the same DobraNATOr....
> Yeah.... call me an inventor.....
> 
> ...


Hmmmm does the watch move about 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dyeing goggles today... the Bluiste (blue Trieste?) should be able to handle it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

When your wrist size is perfect for your grail...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> I need a roller buckle for that slab of flesh you welded into shape & form for the rare 22mm strap. Buckle sellers recommend?
> 
> Love the Coop devil detail on this strap. Love it so much it was my first visible tattoo ((( many many years ago )))
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Best buckle makers in my opinion:
Mad Dog, Rolko and Dr. Phill from Bulgaria.
Thank you for the compliments. It's a strap I made for a DEVIL...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hmmmm does the watch move about
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This Fonderia Navale moves a bit.... I made the strap to fit my VOSTOK Energia and all my other heavy watches... I took the pictures with this Vintage so I can accentuate the difference between a 22mm and 24mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> This Fonderia Navale moves a bit.... I made the strap to fit my VOSTOK Energia and all my other heavy watches... I took the pictures with this Vintage so I can accentuate the difference between a 22mm and 24mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmmm you tempter you hmmmmm

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

CSAR evening....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My favourite


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Spring in Chicagoland 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson SD 42


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Trying out a new strap design. Don't have a bronze or brass to model it on. Purists should avert their eyes!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

Glashutte Original SeaQ Panorama Date 43MM fantastic Diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> Trying out a new strap design. Don't have a bronze or brass to model it on. Purists should avert their eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very cool.

Security of a Nato. 
Traditional leather look 
Minimal bulk
Form and function


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Titanium Ocean7 on Mesh.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Have a great Sunday!









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

wound this up a few days ago. Still has 6 days to go!


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

J.Shaker said:


>


Are you swapping dials daily now?!

Trying to get U-Tube famous like me?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

solar g-shocker said:


> Are you swapping dials daily now?!
> 
> Trying to get U-Tube famous like me?
> 
> ...


Different watch. Figured I might as well do something with it since it's been sitting a few years. Re-machined it for a 2892, sapphire, Rolex tube, new dial/handset and finished it with a titanium caseback and hardware. Probably blast and patina them next - still a little raw.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on Jeans 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Will this do?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combination with this fresh color. And very beautiful sewing.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> Nice combination with this fresh color. And very beautiful sewing.


Thanks a lot J,
This strap reminds me of a certain country...... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

But of coordination for a change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

On the grill...










and on the plate...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

No leaks under extreme conditions.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Thanks a lot J,
> This strap reminds me of a certain country......
> 
> 
> ...


? ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Specific heat today... CSAR should be up for the challenge 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Mido Ocean Star 600, 43.5mm case dia. (it wears bigger), 14.6mm thickness, 219 grams.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

boutsk said:


>





boutsk said:


>


That's a stunner ! What's the manufacture ?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

souschef said:


> That's a stunner ! What's the manufacture ?


Thats a limited edition of the Maranez Bangla made for the Bronze Watch Brothers (BWB) in 50 pieces.

Hard to come by.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thunder...










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Trieste 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Now the wait begins.... Chunky Seal and chunky supper....









all done....










and the plate.... ?










when your kids say "It's delicious!" Nothing else in the world matters. ?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gyavius Deepmarine....


----------



## icenine (Aug 4, 2015)

Cfosterm said:


> Glashutte Original SeaQ Panorama Date 43MM fantastic Diver
> View attachment 15820415


Love these... how's it wear? The specs suggest it's a bit big and thick but folks seem to regularly suggest it wears a bit smaller than one might expect by spec


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Loving my new additions!! It's Maranez Mania at the Mott's


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Veeeery chunky. Like wearing a fire hydrant but way cool and very comfortable. Nauticfish White Shark


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh just arrived Hot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

vesire said:


> Oh just arrived Hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats George!! Wear it to the Max!!

I'll post a pic later. Want to let this get the air it deserves

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tow3Lie (Mar 2, 2021)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, where can I order something like this great strap?

Отправлено с моего Mi 9T через Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Oh just arrived Hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks great on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just in case anyone was thinking about moving to the Chicago area...

















Yes that is snow!! And yes your calendar is correct...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Now I can say I own a piece of history.... THE great MARIO PACI took a minute to make a real fan happy..... that's me
For those that don't know this wonderful man, Mario Paci is former chief engineer of PANERAI.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Now I can say I own a piece of history.... THE great MARIO PACI took a minute to make a real fan happy..... that's me
> For those that don't know this wonderful man, Mario Paci is former chief engineer of PANERAI.
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like a top bloke..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Now I can say I own a piece of history.... THE great MARIO PACI took a minute to make a real fan happy..... that's me
> For those that don't know this wonderful man, Mario Paci is former chief engineer of PANERAI.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you tell him the 372 is for sale? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Bendodds360 said:


> Did you tell him the 372 is for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or that he sold his Mario Paci that he got from Mario's other friend. Yeah, that all probably didn't come up.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Did you tell him the 372 is for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correction..... WAS for sale.... 
A certain "influencer" got me to reconsider....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> Or that he sold his Mario Paci that he got from Mario's other friend. Yeah, that all probably didn't come up.



Sold???? What sold??? Who sold????
I still wear mine right now.... right now....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> He looks like a top bloke..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Don't know the meaning of "bloke"....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Don't know the meaning of "bloke"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'd say that from your posts, you'd be a solid bloke.
That doesn't mind a" leg pull"
But you can give as good as you get.
Don't worry with English.
None of us over here have many 2nd language talent.
Unless we have been rehctuB's...
The only second language for ex butchers..????


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Correction..... WAS for sale....
> A certain "influencer" got me to reconsider....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A good decision, top watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Red Bangla









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> Red Bangla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Neil..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

T-hunter said:


>


Hey T , who makes that top strap?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

200 meter so it counts









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)

just got this one yesterday


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Somebody take this Pam off my wrist.....

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The dynamic dial of the blue Trieste 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Currently wondering why the casio satellites arent up linking.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

My grilling chunky and more meat. 🔥








Few more minutes







L

perfect weather for grilling


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Currently wondering why the casio satellites arent up linking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend told me that on his Mudmaster that if the barometer is in, it won't sync. Maybe the same in your model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

solar g-shocker said:


> A friend told me that on his Mudmaster that if the barometer is in, it won't sync. Maybe the same in your model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and by in you mean pressed button wise or mode engaged ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

solar g-shocker said:


> A friend told me that on his Mudmaster that if the barometer is in, it won't sync. Maybe the same in your model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oddly it just switched back to accepting signal and functioning , thanks for the tip









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Oddly it just switched back to accepting signal and functioning , thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think mode engaged... he didn't realize it was on and wondered why it wasn't syncing.

Switched up to My new to me, custom patina Rawai. Think I found the strap for it...

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

solar g-shocker said:


> I think mode engaged... he didn't realize it was on and wondered why it wasn't syncing.
> 
> Switched up to My new to me, custom patina Rawai. Think I found the strap for it...
> 
> ...


Great patina bro !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm number 7000..... I deserve a present 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Dobra said:


> I'm number 7000..... I deserve a present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...but first, this watch deserves a dobra


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

16mm of goodness.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

boutsk said:


> ...but first, this watch deserves a dobra



Can't even afford one.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15850006


It's upside down...


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Whilst the dimensions are reasonable, it is still a chunky watch for my skinny wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you liking your Pam? It looks amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Been CSAR'ing the past few days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Simple... Sitting on my recliner, with my ever-ready JDD...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Dressed for... something.


----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the sheath ! whats in it ?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

neverlate1973 said:


> Love the sheath ! whats in it ?


Your kidding aren't you mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

neverlate1973 said:


> Love the sheath ! whats in it ?


Thank you!
It's my letter opener/butter spreader
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Admin Edit, from our rules: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

Dobra said:


> Somebody take this Pam off my wrist.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your a big fella, but for that pam i'm willing to give it a shot


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Audkat0311 said:


> your a big fella, but for that pam i'm willing to give it a shot



Still waiting outside..... are u coming or what???? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Thank you!
> It's my letter opener/butter spreader
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Admin Edit, from our rules: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


Next time I'll use a fork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Audkat0311 said:


> your a big fella, but for that pam i'm willing to give it a shot


Wow, when you're dead which of your watches can I have??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

Dobra said:


> Still waiting outside..... are u coming or what????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill let you know when im close


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wow, when you're dead which of your watches can I have??


 
For you, I'll leave you my Timex...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

Dobra said:


> Still waiting outside..... are u coming or what????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright never mind i found somebody smaller that had one and tried to take hers... long story short she took my omega


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai with custom patina


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Best pic of the Rawai so far. First fire of the spring as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> View attachment 15857049
> View attachment 15857051
> View attachment 15857055


That's a theme from Vikings.....
Great TASTE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, that strap bears the insignia of a fascist unit that was stained with bloody events during the Second World War. 
As an Italian, I find the reference painful and I don't understand its usefulness on a forum like this


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This watch is chunky on my small wrists!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Danilao said:


> Unfortunately, that strap bears the insignia of a fascist unit that was stained with bloody events during the Second World War.
> As an Italian, I find the reference painful and I don't understand its usefulness on a forum like this


You don't like the pictures or the logos, feel free to scroll away.... 
If the Italian gouvernement and the majority of Italian people are not offended ....
FYI, In 2006 the admiralty of the Italian republic recognized the Xth M.A.S. RSI veterans as combatants of WWII and gave the association the battle flag. I can see by looking at your Profile picture why you don't dig the Xa logo... CCCP were not angels either.....
Usually we come on this thread to enjoy and share our passion about watches and everything that surrounds this passion.... and it makes me sick when a troll like you looks for disputes on a place where everyone is having a great time.
Here's something for your taste..... yup, I'm a fascist and a Communist if that makes any sense to you....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

I have nothing more to add, the way you answered the question qualifies you. 
Thank you, however, for taking the trouble to teach me how to live in the world, I am very grateful to you


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

Beautiful snowy spring day in NY ugh


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Danilao said:


> I have nothing more to add, the way you answered the question qualifies you.
> Thank you, however, for taking the trouble to teach me how to live in the world, I am very grateful to you


You're welcome....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Angular Momentum Green Moons....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky h2o









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

PAM'ing today 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 15858525


Whoa ... is that some kind of super special bracelet? Looks tits either way.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore 3 different dive watches today. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


I really like that one... rockin' cool mug too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Somebody take this Pam off my wrist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically, whatever the outcome, this would be my smoothest Panerai transaction to date


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wb^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster is a favourite of mine.

It's a large watch but sits comfortably on my thin wrists when worn on a NATO.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

This is too big for me but I'll keep it around


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New to me NB


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Switched to one of my straps... in between holes on the stock strap. Will swap to the NB buckle tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ironically, whatever the outcome, this would be my smoothest Panerai transaction to date


 Come and get it
Bring some stogies while you're coming









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Swapped to a proper strap. Ennebi x Glove Strap


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Come and get it
> Bring some stogies while you're coming
> 
> 
> ...


No problem&#8230; I'm gonna send this guy. He and I have been doing some, ummm&#8230; work together. 








He's got some fine cigars and can be fully trusted with the watch.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> No problem&#8230; I'm gonna send this guy. He and I have been doing some, ummm&#8230; work together.
> 
> He's got some fine cigars and can be fully trusted with the watch.


He'll throw the watch at me when I charge at him naked. No one wants to fight the naked guy.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day Hydroconquest!

This 39mm watch is compact and is super comfortable on my small wrists. The superb sunburst dial; the oversized numerals at 6, 9, and 12; and the unique hands set make it a very attractive watch for everyday wear. 









Technicolour Instagram Login • Instagram

Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Mark II Sea Fighter


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

108MP camera, absolutely no photoshop or digital editing...
Still hands, and very complicated lighting... But worth it for my favourite watch #JDD


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Ball Engineer II.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That bracelet...... is that the track of a Russian tank??????
I would've posted a picture with a tank but there's a lot of sensitive people around so....

Here's a controversial watch... Post this watch anywhere and you'll get A LOT of attention 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Another one























Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kevinjanko (Mar 31, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That bracelet...... is that the track of a Russian tank??????
> I would've posted a picture with a tank but there's a lot of sensitive people around so....
> 
> Here's a controversial watch... Post this watch anywhere and you'll get A LOT of attention


The builder would probably say it's off a tank. A tank made with zero tolerances and far superior to any other tank ever made&#8230;

The world is a sensitive place now, brother. Seems those of us that actually fight for all these logos, guidons, flags, symbols, borders and beliefs have the least amount of hurt feelings and opinions. Guess we're just busy. Wouldn't get a tattoo of it or anything&#8230;

As I told Mott, I probably won't preorder a mujahideen labeled watch (I'm sure Memphis Belle will be the one to come out with this), but if my grandkid wanted to sport one&#8230; whatever. Wasn't his fight. If I'm on the forum at that time&#8230; might even toss a like his way.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

10y aniversary kev









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

sylt said:


> View attachment 15869242


That's really sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

vesire said:


> 10y aniversary kev
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bought another one?!

Can't believe the turn around time on this one. Congrats!!

Rocking' the Rawai last few days. Sandwich dial? Check! Custom patina? Check!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Killer shot. When looking at your watch, do you feel like you're caught somewhere in time?


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Saswatch said:


> Killer shot. When looking at your watch, do you feel like you're caught somewhere in time?


Perfect!









Love that album. Probably my favorite IM album.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Acanthurus 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sumo Sunday









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

THE blue Trieste 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the dial on that Hammy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Love the dial on that Hammy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp looking hand set as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

DDickson73 said:


> Sharp looking hand set as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The monster pokes its head out...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> You bought another one?!
> 
> Can't believe the turn around time on this one. Congrats!!
> 
> ...


yes its actually the only one now, but its was action 30 pieces for the 10 y aniversery, poped in month and something


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## kevinjanko (Mar 31, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

another big boy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning. Why, yes, my bezel was blue. The SeL doesn't like bore cleaner getting on it. Oh well, the grey looks good in person. 
Occasionally,the movement and dial come up at 12, jamming the hands. The last goaround popped them off. 















A field fix with an eye dropper and a compass gasket evened it out.







Will post it up with pics of cigars and keep mum, as promised.


----------



## habanero (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Morning. Why, yes, my bezel was blue. The SeL doesn't like bore cleaner getting on it. Oh well, the grey looks good in person.
> Occasionally,the movement and dial come up at 12, jamming the hands. The last goaround popped them off.
> 
> 
> ...


*****.....You can't miss the time with those hands...
Here's something with more normal ones....

























I'm wondering why this name/word was censored??????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Trieste + Alchemy


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Big wrist, big watch....
And it's insanely comfortable...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Maranez Rawai with custom patina on glove strap


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fresh from Italy..... Limited edition

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Fresh from Italy..... Limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the radioactive symbol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> What's with the radioactive symbol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question.... I'd have to check with Alessandro...
From what I'm guessing might be something to do with Tritium, see the 3H symbol on the left side of the dial.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Modded by another member


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not sure if this qualifies, but if feels chunky on my wrist:


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely gold accented Solar Baby Tuna for Seiko Sunday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

boutsk said:


>


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ball... With Tritium Lume


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunkier and blingy with bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Well, I guess this was inevitable after spending my time here... Thank you to have shared your knowledge with me !!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>












My "chunk"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Is this my baby????
Ok..... judging by the crown is not.... I thought you changed the dial....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Ennebi Fondale Toscana number 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The more I have , the chunkier I get, but life would not be the same without mango and diver addiction
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

VDB

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> VDB


Someone jacked your bezel pip?? Savages.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Someone jacked your bezel pip?? Savages.


 
When I received it I was working on my garage....
UPS came and when I opened the box, due to the excitement I dropped it on my rubber mat....
I looked for almost 1 hour, couldn't find it.....
Any advices?????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> When I received it I was working on my garage....
> UPS came and when I opened the box, due to the excitement I dropped it on my rubber mat....
> I looked for almost 1 hour, couldn't find it.....
> Any advices?????
> ...


At least it glows&#8230; go out there tonight and shine a bright flashlight around for a few minutes. It'll show up when you turn off the light. My garage lights up like a Xmas tree from all the watch hands lying around.

Otherwise, it'll have to be the gunsight-paint/super-glue/Bondic mixture I've come to prefer.


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Cigars said:


> View attachment 15895557


Nice strap, sir.









For the thread.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Pre-heavy labor beer and chunky pic. Only 40 bags 40lbs each&#8230;.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

polishammer said:


> Pre-heavy labor beer and chunky pic. Only 40 bags 40lbs each&#8230;.
> View attachment 15895751


Like a warm up set... seriously though why do you need that much salt?

NB lume just cuz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubaboy60 (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Like a warm up set... seriously though why do you need that much salt?
> 
> NB lume just cuz
> 
> ...


Nice lume pip!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky is making a comeback























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

solar g-shocker said:


> Like a warm up set... seriously though why do you need that much salt?
> 
> NB lume just cuz
> 
> ...


Nice strap on fantastic Ennebi.?

We have well water and with the full house RO system ( 1/3 of softened water is usable) the water softener uses a lot of salt. Saying that, this is my once every 6 month or so load.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this bright Sunday!

It's a beautiful watch, my first Promaster diver. It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

NB Fondale Toscana 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmfn33 (Aug 30, 2019)

About as big as I'll go 45mm fifty fathoms









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Memphis Belle for today...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Memphis Belle for today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miss mine, nice shots ?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Miss mine, nice shots


Thank you!
It's hard to let them go and usually we miss them when we do.... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Maranez Bangla 47 Brushed Brown Cali


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Memphis Belle for today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome... That's all I can say...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

chunky in design rather than size.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Couldn't wait to put this on. Stitching tomorrow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Memphis Belle for today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's sexy AF !!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this classic G-Shock for day 2 of 5 G-Shock week.

My first G-Shock, my favourite G-Shock, after punishing it for about 5-6 years, I started babying it.

The case disintegrated last year just before covid hit us and I was fortunate to get it recased before the lockdown. It looks and feels new right now.

One of the reasons I used to love this watch was because of its plastic buckle on the band: didn't have to remove it while using the laptop in the field and on assignments. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Damn that's sexy AF !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## shreddersc (Aug 9, 2020)

solar g-shocker said:


> Couldn't wait to put this on. Stitching tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this watch?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

shreddersc said:


> What is this watch?


Ennebi Fondale Toscana, number 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

My newest and chunkiest.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

knightRider said:


> .


Beauty. 

I always loved that blue chapter ring.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New Canadian Chunk. Digging the angled chapter pointing the lume dots toward the wearer.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> New Canadian Chunk. Digging the angled chapter pointing the lume dots toward the wearer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were talking about me.... phew  
Beautiful watch brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Thank you!
> It's hard to let them go and usually we miss them when we do....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upside down&#8230; bold move.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Beauty.
> 
> I always loved that blue chapter ring.


Thanks. Had it for years and it's a keeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Upside down&#8230; bold move.



I rectified it.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Upside down&#8230; bold move.


I don't recall that one being a 4 o'clock crown... nor that patina it has now.

For the thread - Dobra style:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> I don't recall that one being a 4 o'clock crown... nor that patina it has now.
> 
> For the thread - Dobra style:
> 
> ...


4 o'clock it was... I got solid proof 
Here's some more of it

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Really hard to beat the original triggers... the white is great too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

17.1 mm


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Amazing^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Been too long since wearing my 24.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Z.R.C. Spatiale 300


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

This fella is pretty substantial


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

White dials today....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 and 1792










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> White dials today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh at last a watch that fits you properly......

Ps.. I can only say that because you are a few thousand miles away ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ahh at last a watch that fits you properly......
> 
> Ps.. I can only say that because you are a few thousand miles away



Always wanted the FROZEN edition....

P.S.
I've got friends in UK.... so lock your doors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> Dressed for... something.
> View attachment 15853960
> 
> View attachment 15853961


No joke.. your style is bangin!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Audkat0311 said:


> No joke.. your style is bangin!


Thanks! 😊


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Low light lume...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Your sleeves have no power here


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Back in Blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta Phantom


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Nemo...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> Found this dive watches on a old stump  I'd like to add a Kalmar and a Zixen model for 2016... Show your chunky pieces guys!


That's a good looking collection with some nice diversity of colors thrown in


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Oris. Heaviest at 228









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The JDD... 
For me, the best of the best...
My most comfortable and reliable watch...
All of my other watches sitting unworn...
The only watch I'd ever buy now would be a white faced anthracite JDD...


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday 








Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.chunkier case on 24mm x 24mm strapcode super engineer 2

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is such a cool H2O 

I love those crown guards


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

19mm thick


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really miss this one!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

wheelbuilder said:


> Oris. Heaviest at 228
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty Bro! Is that Ti or SS?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Passing the time with my custom patina'd Rawai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hockey Night in Canada!!!!
GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Aldayo (Feb 5, 2021)

Chunky enough?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Trieste


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> Trieste
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I gotta ask...

What's the lug to lug length?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

boatswain said:


> I gotta ask...
> 
> What's the lug to lug length?




















I have a 7 inch wrist&#8230; it's big and chunky but with the right strap and fitment, you're good to go.

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


You gonna repaint the bezel?

For the thread:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Good morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

solar g-shocker said:


> I have a 7 inch wrist&#8230; it's big and chunky but with the right strap and fitment, you're good to go.
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. What a fun watch.

That's actually shorter than I expected.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.

















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami on XW wave bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> You gonna repaint the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mott Straps


Nah, starting to grow on me. It's got that padded toilet seat look


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bahahaha….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

Not so chunky but close enough, rocking a new B/A dobra strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Not that big ...VDB

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some vintage chunk for the weekend.

Enjoy yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Ennebi Fondale Toscana at the bench










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

My chunkai Rawai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More chunkiness
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>












For the thread 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

CSAR again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's a beaut, G!

24 on Mango leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


Bloody Pearler!!!!nailed it G..


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Getting ready for the game&#8230;. Flor de Juan Lopez Cigar, a Kaventsmann Triggerfish and a Leffe Brune&#8230;.
GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Aldayo said:


> Chunky enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A classic ! Best watch they ever made !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Getting ready for the game&#8230;. Flor de Juan Lopez Cigar, a Kaventsmann Triggerfish and a Leffe Brune&#8230;.
> GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't the names on the back??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Aren't the names on the back??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That IS his back - he turned to view the camera. That's commitment.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Tony Duronio said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tony, haven't you been told? Watches are bad for your health.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Aren't the names on the back??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15953779


Green dial AND a wrist shot!?!?!?

Mods, someone has hijacked Clive's account!!

For the thread









Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Double up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

This diver is like the Ethiopian variant in these chunky divers on here but that's okay ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## browntrouts (Nov 14, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Habs Go!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Trieste










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Late night chunk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Proof of Life"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Deepquest II









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

All 47 mm

Steel, titanium and bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS 

















(75mmx70mmx18mm)(Dial Size 60mm)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


New handset ?

For the thread


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Zixen Hydromatic


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Bulova Marine Star on some new python shoes.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

This time with the strap...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

The retro styling and shark mesh bracelet really makes this one a joy to wear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> New handset ?


Yeah, went from a blasted dial to a polished one. Needed darker PO's for contrast.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, went from a blasted dial to a polished one. Needed darker PO's for contrast.












For the thread









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

THICKNESS


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one chunkier than expected for a 42mm .
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Pre-4th!!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


holy crap you got the BP?! That is the king of all divers


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Chunky&#8230;.. hmmm&#8230;.. that's me


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy 4th July to all my "Chunky" buddies stateside.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy 4th of July"


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai at the bench










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> View attachment 15981629
> View attachment 15981631
> View attachment 15981632
> View attachment 15981635
> ...


That Seimila&#8230;&#8230;.
Here's a MilleMetri&#8230;.. I'll know 5000 meters short but it is what it is&#8230;

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Same watch but pic from yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Is that a new one goblin? Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thx - no, not that new. I got the watch about a year ago. Absolutely loving it.
btw: thay also have a brinze version of that one


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice.

Here's today's chunk.










Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Here's my chunky diver's watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Here's today's chunk.
> 
> ...


Love that old girl Ben!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Like a fine wine mate!

Hope your well up there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

So this arrived yesterday... It's the 41mm Daynight. Really like what DB put together here. Is it chunky? Absolutely; it's 15mm or so thick. But still wears fine on a skinny 6.5in wrist-- wears smaller than what the photo suggests.










All that for less than $275 USD shipped is pretty nutty. Looks and feels like Marathon on a budget!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

After wearing a 40mm, this h2o orca is delightfully chunky
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It feels massive steel chunkiness for a supposed 42mm case on a 7.2 inch wrist





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

As chunky as I can go when it's on its stock bracelet

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Little bit chunky but not overly so


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

New Bronze next to The Beast. It's like half the thickness


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko #tuna - Yellow Butterfly ?


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! Beautiful trio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

For mother Russia


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

This arrived today totally by accident. Greyish blue or Blueish Grey hmmmmm





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeha (Aug 28, 2020)

The OG ecozilla. Chunky 'nuff?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

boutsk said:


>


Who made this and aside from being a lefty does it have a model name or ? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Who made this and aside from being a lefty does it have a model name or ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I believe it is a Maranez Bronze special edition&#8230; long sold out.

For the thread, timing bezel engaged










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

solar g-shocker said:


> I believe it is a Maranez Bronze special edition&#8230; long sold out.
> 
> For the thread, timing bezel engaged
> 
> ...


Thanks !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day guys..
Sort of chunky..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Who made this and aside from being a lefty does it have a model name or ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


An old project for a fb group, back in 2014, limited to 50 watches. Maranez made them.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Enjoy your weekend brothers!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

boutsk said:


> An old project for a fb group, back in 2014, limited to 50 watches. Maranez made them.


Wow ... limited to 50 !! Odds of seeing one in the wild are 0.0019 ... odds of one coming up for sale even slimmer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


G-

Those are stunners!

My humble Trieste at the bench









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)

My thickest watch right here. Tudor 79730. 15mm


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on canvas, making canvas&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Have a great one gentlemen!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

124°/raining


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Most recent ones...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Keeping the theme going...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bronze Predator 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Triggered!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Chunky Henry 1970


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ChaseOne said:


> Keeping the theme going...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahah wow three in a row was impressive !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


>


Very badass strap !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


What strap is that G?

For the thread 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> What strap is that G?
> 
> For the thread
> 
> ...


Ted Su waterproof canvas


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

First flight since this COVID crap started.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

brandon\ said:


>


I own the same style Invicta Hydromax, but mine also has the GMT hour hand.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big chunk of bronze&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

I just can't stop looking at it ...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai nubs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA A1 today


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

8k Ti Kalmar 2


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

52mm x 29mm Timemachinist T2000 Toolmaster


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Medusa said:


> 52mm x 29mm Timemachinist T2000 Toolmaster
> 
> View attachment 16016227


 OG Chunky!! Welcome back, sir.

Rawai with custom patina by G.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"In a Van&#8230;"


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

garydusa said:


> "In a Van&#8230;"


Down by the river ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Down by the river ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


DOWN BY THE RIVER!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Chunky watch by dive watch company


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

500 meters WR but please DONT go diving with this


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

nuther day, nuther DOXA..


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Probably king chunky right here:


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

catspispenguins said:


> Probably king chunky right here:
> 
> View attachment 16018245


Looks like you could serve a meal in that dish!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks like you could serve a meal in that dish!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol it is unwearable.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

My 6yr old daughter wearing my 44mm Deep Blue...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

catspispenguins said:


> Chunky watch by dive watch company
> View attachment 16017138


What lume color comes out with that colored hand & number filler ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> What lume color comes out with that colored hand & number filler ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

catspispenguins said:


> View attachment 16018925


Beautiful. Ty !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Beautiful. Ty !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


NP


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

JENNY "caribbean 300" (50th Anniversary Re-edition)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Helix dive watch


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

John D. said:


> View attachment 16021248
> View attachment 16021250


Na Zdrowie my friend! ?. That's one Bad A** Ennebi!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I dont really count souless computers as watches but must admit once stacked on top of each other I immediately thought of this thread for big boned watches 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Removed image, reason - from our rules: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Some chunky Sinn U1 divers


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


That an aluminum Bruno? Looks the business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

catspispenguins said:


> Probably king chunky right here:
> 
> View attachment 16018245


I guess you're new around here&#8230;&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16023814
> View attachment 16023815
> View attachment 16023816
> View attachment 16023817
> ...


There not being a lume shot of this beast seems almost illegal...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Starting to appreciate how rock solid these old triggers are.










Enjoy your day guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Starting to appreciate how rock solid these old triggers are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the ones that didn't have parts sourced from watches bought at The Gap&#8230; before the CW's. Yep, those were good days. 









That's a solid one you've got - one of the real 904 cases.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Today's chunk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Although some feel it's chunky, I think it looks normal on my 8" wrist. 

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You mean the ones that didn't have parts sourced from watches bought at The Gap&#8230; before the CW's. Yep, those were good days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew that a few of the Invicta watches out there worth more than a few Kaventsmann out there&#8230;. Here's a chunk that's heading for the gym









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

This model is titanium, and wears pretty nicely on a nato.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

15mm but doesn't feel too thick on wrist.



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai doing work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

catspispenguins said:


> 500 meters WR but please DONT go diving with this
> View attachment 16017835





catspispenguins said:


> Probably king chunky right here:
> 
> View attachment 16018245


Here's my Invicta Hydromax GMT. I love the looks of this watch.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Today's vintage chunk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Earlier in the city









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Berry chunky
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Not a dive watch, but it's chunky. And BIG Laco A dial, 55mmx65mmx20mm ??‍♂?.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

And the EcoZilla, or for this purpose renamed to "Chunkmaster 300".


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

52mm Timemachinist T2000 Toolmaster M2


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Medusa said:


> 52mm Timemachinist T2000 Toolmaster M2
> 
> View attachment 16033823


That's a wearable submarine porthole.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

CADirk said:


> That's a wearable submarine porthole.


And a bit bigger than "chunkmaster 300"


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

USMC0321 said:


> And a bit bigger than "chunkmaster 300"


The super thick strap looks great and I really like how cleanly you mounted it. It looks better and more comfortable that way. Good job, man!

I have a thick strap coming from The Vintager and will see how it looks on this new 52mm.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

There are chunkier ones, but this is mine...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

DH1970


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Feeling Trieste today&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> And a bit bigger than "chunkmaster 300"


Cal has a mind like no other.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

6mm thick strap on PAM 510


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Tried on some 47mm PAM's today&#8230;


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Very tempting aren’t they 

Resist!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> Very tempting aren't they
> 
> Resist!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 422 felt better on the wrist but was also a little looser than the sub. While the 1305 Sub was incredibly light, it was a lot more vertical/blocky. They didn't have a 372, just the destro version. I didn't try it on though. I think I figured out that I'd miss the small seconds.

For the thread 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 from the 70s on Hirsch Mariner strap









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

OG trigger.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Finally got around to stitching this strap&#8230;. Which naturally justified a strap change










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

By far my chunkiest.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai x Poncho the bulldog/boxer mix


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Killer combo


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## jcb272 (May 12, 2021)

Chunky boy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

brand new...

(... just the picture)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

ENZO XL Gauge 1 of 1


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Vacation is over&#8230;.Back home to Montrea

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Fresh from the mailbox... final winning strap red rocks canvas fresh from me adding the otter wax .. now everything is waterproof.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Guarionex said:


> Cal has a mind like no other.


Holy hells bells ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

BigEd said:


> 6mm thick strap on PAM 510
> View attachment 16036645


Now all it needs is about a year of rough and tumble living under her belt ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

solar g-shocker said:


> Tried on some 47mm PAM's today&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you I would have said " wrap them both up, they are going home " followed by then sending whichever the least loved one to me as sort of a Give back to the universe & watch it pay you back 10 fold kind of thing...

Let me know if you need my address 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Think that's my fav doxa. Nice one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Gorgeous!!! Never saw this posted&#8230;.. Did the passion for new watches came back????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Gorgeous!!! Never saw this posted&#8230;.. Did the passion for new watches came back????





Bendodds360 said:


> Think that's my fav doxa. Nice one.


Thanks&#8230; Nah, just giving the old brands a run while I figure out what goes next.









This ones already got some boo-boos and is 47mm, so it's safe from the block.

&#8230; for now


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks&#8230; Nah, just giving the old brands a run while I figure out what goes next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!
Love the USMC ring and the bullet necklace&#8230;. I might have to empty some rounds to make one
Here's my choice for today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Gorgeous!
> Love the USMC ring and the bullet necklace&#8230;. I might have to empty some rounds to make one


Can't be made, has to be captured&#8230; the fabled "bullet with your name on it"

Otherwise, baaaaad juju


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks&#8230; Nah, just giving the old brands a run while I figure out what goes next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your's is the first sub4000 I like to see more photos of. On nato it does look superb


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Killer combo volume II


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks&#8230; Nah, just giving the old brands a run while I figure out what goes next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So based on sounding like you recall the old doxa how would you compare the " new " doxa watches & company behind them ?

I almost bite into that apple a few years back once it seemed like they were really really back ish but I just let that moment of desire move along. Curious on this 4000 though hmmmmm

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> Can't be made, has to be captured&#8230; the fabled "bullet with your name on it"
> 
> Otherwise, baaaaad juju


I offer this service in case anyone is interested just let me know and you can choose from 45 acp , 9 , 10 , well its easier just for you to list the round you want sent down range lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Being wooed by this orange thing ... and settled on a rubber diver strap.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> So based on sounding like you recall the old doxa how would you compare the " new " doxa watches & company behind them ?
> 
> I almost bite into that apple a few years back once it seemed like they were really really back ish but I just let that moment of desire move along. Curious on this 4000 though hmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Dunno about the new ones - this is one of the 2011 reissues. I think that's the newest Doxa I have - a couple of 750's and an older Military 5000t PVD are the extent of my ownership, but it's been hard use and they've performed well.

I wrote a few times asking to buy a bezel insert for my cracked 4k and haven't heard anything back, so that's probably indicative of what to expect.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I can do chunky. Super Engineer 1 weighing in at 131grams. No idea how heavy the CSAR is but it's the heaviest Jumbo in the series. Probably another 200grams. ~1/2 pound of a watch.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... diet chunky ish..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai x Custom case off patina by G










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Deep Tech









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Supreme combo


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

garydusa said:


>


How big is that thing because it looks huge. Or do you have a tiny wrist? What's the mm? I like that watch.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Grasshopperglock said:


> How big is that thing because it looks huge. Or do you have a tiny wrist? What's the mm? I like that watch.


I think it's only about a 44mm case&#8230;with out the crown & guards.
&#8230;.It just looks big cuz I only have 3.5" wrists!

This one is not much bigger&#8230;


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

46mm of chunky monkey!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... not really a diver , more like a soulless robot time telling machine but its thick boned ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

CSAR x White Sox vs Yankees










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Fairly chunky on 7.2 inch. Zenton b42
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Stowa Seatime









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Wildfire skies ...






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Waiting for new Ti bracelet&#8230;


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

This 
..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Only good thing about lots of fog in the morning were these pics 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Peroni and Anonimo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pam day&#8230;.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Krombacher wearing an Anonimo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh yeah&#8230;


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Mario Paci









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

If they don't let you do your thing, find someone that will.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> If they don't let you do your thing, find someone that will.


So, no seconds hand anymore. And the color of the dial is great! Is that luminous paint or not ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## dsarles (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful strap Amico mio 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Tony Duronio said:


> Beautiful strap Amico mio
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother T!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Dobra, you look angry my friend&#8230;.. ?
But, since we are posting our selfies, I'll play&#8230;..


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

polishammer said:


> Dobra, you look angry my friend&#8230;..
> But, since we are posting our selfies, I'll play&#8230;..
> View attachment 16082267












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tman916 (Aug 14, 2013)

My Clerc Scuba, soon to be up for sale!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> If they don't let you do your thing, find someone that will.


Cant help but love a good stogie one sweet ass canvas .. who made that green beast ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... thick-ish 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Cant help but love a good stogie one sweet ass canvas .. who made that green beast ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What's an "ass canvas?"

Where can I get one? Feel like I'm missing out here.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> What's an "ass canvas?"
> 
> Where can I get one? Feel like I'm missing out here.
> 
> ...


Thick reusable underpants.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Bendodds360 said:


> What's an "ass canvas?"
> 
> Where can I get one? Feel like I'm missing out here.
> 
> ...


Damn now I'm googling on Yahoo on how to find a ass canvas 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thick reusable underpants.


I'm so old I remember those being called Depends lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ready for anything, from my armchair 🪖


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Couple for consideration


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> So, no seconds hand anymore. And the color of the dial is great! Is that luminous paint or not ?





TatsNGuns said:


> Cant help but love a good stogie one sweet ass canvas .. who made that green beast ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks - nope, just plain desert cerakote on the dial and some superglue on the minute hand; trip's been kinda difficult for the Ennebi.

That's a Seabag strap from our own Mott. Cleans up nicely and extremely comfortable/durable.









And that's the worlds worst cigar - yup, that's it. Elated to have found it after 20yrs of searching - right back where I started. Not a total waste here, they're just not showing these small personal victories on CNN.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> What's an "ass canvas?"
> 
> Where can I get one? Feel like I'm missing out here.
> 
> ...


It's a blank slate used to create an asster-piece, as Mott Straps has done here.

Sweet-Ass Canvas is preferred over Sweat-Ass Canvas. You are missing out - should get you some.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Simons194 said:


> Couple for consideration
> View attachment 16082781
> 
> View attachment 16082782


Your first choice for all intents & purposes is the perfect diver albeit with a serious *

* wtf is with this pricing...

That said I'd say the seadweller 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> It's a blank slate used to create an asster-piece, as Mott Straps has done here.
> 
> Sweet-Ass Canvas is preferred over Sweat-Ass Canvas. You are missing out - should get you some.


Arghhhhhh I knew I should have finished grade 5 damn it !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

And some of at least reasonable size.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Here's what a JDD looks like on a bandolier style bracelet.


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

I said earlier in the post I had a Helson inbound &#8230; well the postman came today and first impressions on the wrist 
Well put together.
Crazy lume after any light.
Comfortable.
Needs to sit bit to gain some personality .

really like the weight and size I feel a strap binge coming on &#8230; luckily also had a new bronze with 22mm lugs arrive last week so double fun ?
Apparently it's one of only 10 so overall pretty pleased with the addition .


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

And since I have no clients swinging by today I shall take on the Pepsi/ coke challenge ... double timing pelagos( es) /( i )









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha !!! That beard match is next level ha ha badass.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sparky2728 (Sep 24, 2018)

New TC9 full titanium NH35 running @ between 3-6 seconds









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Thank you for your service, G.

(Deletes verbiage re: harrowing experience at opening of doors at Costco)

For the thread









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

If this amazing forum thread was a vehicle.

My entry is ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Ploppy on Stingray


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## josherau (Dec 15, 2020)

Simons194 said:


> I said earlier in the post I had a Helson inbound &#8230; well the postman came today and first impressions on the wrist
> Well put together.
> Crazy lume after any light.
> Comfortable.
> ...


Is that the 45 or 47mmShark Diver?


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

josherau said:


> Is that the 45 or 47mmShark Diver?


Neither it's a 42 but the lugs are 51.5 so they wear quite large .


----------



## Dimagger (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)

Is this a chunky boy?


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Titanium chunkiness


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Chunky submarine steel...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thunder by Piotr

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Finishing my day with a Thunder and 0&#8230;..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Finishing my day with a Thunder and 0&#8230;..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finishing your day?? Put in a longer one and you won't feel so pessimistic - may be able to flip that coin over.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Deep Tech









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

1 of 1 on my way to a swa-ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

So they serve juice boxes at these things. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Triggerfish for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Carbon Frogman


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

This thing can stop traffic


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Büchner funnel by Coors, Rawai by Maranez, 1 of 2 custom patina by G










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

As chunky as they get for a 7.2 inch wrist , h2o orca
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Finishing your day?? Put in a longer one and you won't feel so pessimistic - may be able to flip that coin over.


I was eager to reply to this&#8230;. I put in a longer one and flipped the coin today &#8230;.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

New arrival...Fonderia Navale bronze....now I can be as cool as Dobra 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love this one
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Zelos Abyss 3, 3000m rating, 266g.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


You haven't broke that thing yet?

Cold brew plus whiskey&#8230;. Gotta to keep the body guessing. Makes about as much sense as this fire pit in the summer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> You haven't broke that thing yet?


SēL's still going after the third repair&#8230; don't know if that's something to brag about. Careful not to spill Jameson on it, who knows what color that bezel will turn to next.

I like the fire pit!

Something for the thread:


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

oprhodium39 said:


> View attachment 16102650


I really like that. I know of an AD in Europe that sells that for $543 Euros, but not in stock right now. Probably going to buy one soon.

Probably seems like a strange initial impressions question, but is the strap that came with it hard as hell like their typical big Citizen straps? I'm assuming it came with a strap.


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> Probably seems like a strange initial impressions question, but is the strap that came with it hard as hell like their typical big river straps? I'm assuming it came with a strap.


It came with the titanium bracelet - I had to remove couple of links but it is quite comfortable.
I'm planning to try in the future with an orange silicone strap (the watch has 24mm lugs).


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)

Not as chunky as my last one, but just enough thicc


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16104104


An absolute classic and one of the best on here. Was that one of your first?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks.

Yes believe it or not I think it was 🤔

And for someone who prefers plain dial Panerai a bit of an odd one out, but for some reason I just love the dial, busy though it is.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dimagger (Aug 23, 2011)

MV Arsenale


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Nautilo..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

One of these for the thread and one for under the cuff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A chunky 42mm skx mod























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

62MAX (SPB051)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Paneraisky&#8230;..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Blue Newt (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Paneraisky&#8230;..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dobra,
Good to see you and yours straps. Thought you disappeared since I haven't seen you on FB and IG.

For the thread (Rawai and water testing)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been wearing this one a lot lately. Just put it back in the OEM Milanese bracelet. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Paneraisky&#8230;..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> Paneraisky&#8230;..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should totally make a number of the beast one .... one side that the other side either Eddie from Iron Maiden or Vincent Price ..... ((( and it was a human number ))) or the Damian, The omen route would work. Your strap could come complete with a small vile of holy water (( break in case of emergency)))

Okay so like these are all great ideas so If this ever gets made ... hmmmm ... like ya know you have my address lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


>


If someone just had an extra one sitting around I wonder if you could liquid/oil fill that and have maybe some kind of octopus/ fish swimming around that deep bowl without at the same time getting jammed up in the hands or taking out some hour lume marker.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> If someone just had an extra one sitting around I wonder if you could liquid/oil fill that and have maybe some kind of octopus/ fish swimming around that deep bowl without at the same time getting jammed up in the hands or taking out some hour lume marker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Uh, what? You know you're supposed to dilute your cold brew&#8230;

For the thread. And yes, that is a shopping cart in the creek.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

solar g-shocker said:


> Uh, what? You know you're supposed to dilute your cold brew&#8230;
> 
> For the thread. And yes, that is a shopping cart in the creek.
> 
> ...


This is what happens when you spend an extra minute reading sinn oil filled watch articles followed by a youtube video showing you how to do it to any quartz, to be honest it does offer a pretty damn clear reading of ths time from all angles .. either way I was under the influence of youtube not anything fun like you suggested.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> This is what happens when you spend an extra minute reading sinn oil filled watch articles followed by a youtube video showing you how to do it to any quartz, to be honest it does offer a pretty damn clear reading of ths time from all angles .. either way I was under the influence of youtube not anything fun like you suggested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No problem, I think that's gotten a few of us over-excited in the past! I found out the hard way, it has to be a thermo-compensated quartz - ETA/Citizen.

Most of mine required new movements and then having to machine retainers to house them. Solid after I got it down.

You'd probably come up with some pretty good ones!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> You should totally make a number of the beast one .... one side that the other side either Eddie from Iron Maiden or Vincent Price ..... ((( and it was a human number ))) or the Damian, The omen route would work. Your strap could come complete with a small vile of holy water (( break in case of emergency)))
> 
> Okay so like these are all great ideas so If this ever gets made ... hmmmm ... like ya know you have my address lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 No number of the beast will come from my hands&#8230;.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

John D. said:


> View attachment 16117002
> View attachment 16117003
> View attachment 16117005
> View attachment 16117006


Nice Italians.

Dobra sell you the Mario Paci?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Nice Italians.
> 
> Dobra sell you the Mario Paci?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the 'unlike' button?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

When one crown isn't enough.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

John D. said:


> View attachment 16117005


Two of my favorites 
Absolutely love the mario paci and the bronze ennebi


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dobra said:


> No number of the beast will come from my hands&#8230;.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the ideas still stand ..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> No problem, I think that's gotten a few of us over-excited in the past! I found out the hard way, it has to be a thermo-compensated quartz - ETA/Citizen.
> 
> Most of mine required new movements and then having to machine retainers to house them. Solid after I got it down.
> 
> You'd probably come up with some pretty good ones!


Ahhhh Haaaaa! I would have totally messed a watch up but man look at the perfect clarity on yours wowza ! Okay so I rarely do quartz and usually its just in my casio soulless robot watches BUT do you know if this could be done on one of those scurfa quartz watches with I believe the Rhonda movement?

And if yes then next natural question is where do I send the watch to find you & what do you take as payment ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ahhhh Haaaaa!&#8230; Okay so I rarely do quartz and usually its just in my casio soulless robot watches BUT do you know if this could be done on one of those scurfa quartz watches with I believe the Rhonda movement?


Unfortunately Ronda doesn't do a thermocompensated movement for those. Your g shocks are good to go though. Pretty much anything that brags about being frozen in a solid block of ice would be more than adequate.

For the thread:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> Unfortunately Ronda doesn't do a thermocompensated movement for those. Your g shocks are good to go though. Pretty much anything that brags about being frozen in a solid block of ice would be more than adequate.
> 
> For the thread:


Ok pick one ....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> Unfortunately Ronda doesn't do a thermocompensated movement for those. Your g shocks are good to go though. Pretty much anything that brags about being frozen in a solid block of ice would be more than adequate.
> 
> For the thread:


Ps part 2 , love the strap !! Like a 2 piece nato but you can tell it has a comfort level of mach 1000 .. you made or ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Serge watch #2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pureb (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ps part 2 , love the strap !! .. you made or ?


Thanks! - it's a Doc Phil


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a chunk.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! - it's a Doc Phil


Must be some deep down secret site, looks like something called drphilleatherworks was around but no longer, nothing showing up elsewhere ... hmmm great strap enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Must be some deep down secret site, looks like something called drphilleatherworks was around but no longer, nothing showing up elsewhere ... hmmm great strap enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


strapsssss on eBay. Many of us have bought buckles and straps from him over the years. Inexpensive / great quality.

For the thread:








Some bronze on Mott


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> strapsssss on eBay. Many of us have bought buckles and straps from him over the years. Inexpensive / great quality.
> 
> For the thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks !!!

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Two kinds of chunky.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Down to one watch while I play the long distance waiting game&#8230;










Have a good one all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Down to one watch while I play the long distance waiting game&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats happening Ben?

You waiting for your Lange ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Whats happening Ben?
> 
> You waiting for your Lange


Aren't we all Clive? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16123469
> 
> View attachment 16123470


Always enjoy that piece Ken.
It's a absolute pearler!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New chunk has come to light!

*not a new rough Trigger either 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> New chunk has come to light!
> 
> *not a new rough Trigger either
> 
> ...


Nice Kav! The crown knurling gives it extra character

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Bendodds360 said:


> Down to one watch while I play the long distance waiting game&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa .... this sounds serious !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


You started smokin' two at a time G?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> You started smokin' two at a time G?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, had to cut back a bit.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


>


Cant even see the watch the shine is so strong ... nice smoke !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16129476


Opening this one up for possible babysitting as well... unless is this one over due for rehab or ?

Skinny pelagos but she is thick boned.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^^ for a second there I was worried. That first pic made me wonder what kind of radiation you have been in for your arm to look like that all of a sudden.

Don't mind me though. Carry on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Bendodds360 said:


> ^^ for a second there I was worried. That first pic made me wonder what kind of radiation you have been in for your arm to look like that all of a sudden.
> 
> Don't mind me though. Carry on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that or a quick jaunt to near the sun's Ss crack and back lol ... I tan well they say.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> New chunk has come to light!
> 
> *not a new rough Trigger either
> 
> ...


Somehow I missed this post. Congrats mate. Love the bronze crown too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Skydome sapphire makes it deliciously chunky , seiko mod

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## josherau (Dec 15, 2020)

solar g-shocker said:


> New chunk has come to light!
> 
> *not a new rough Trigger either
> 
> ...


Is the knurled crown an aftermarket mod or did it come with that crown?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... no Netflix & chill but squeezing 24s into 22 lugs and frisbee works.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

josherau said:


> Is the knurled crown an aftermarket mod or did it come with that crown?


Came like that - 2018 series model with knurled crown and gold hands (the rest had silver and Ti crowns); last of the real Triggers made with the lifetime warranty and higher pressure ratings.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sparky2728 (Sep 24, 2018)

My chunkiest























Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky2728 (Sep 24, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... no Netflix & chill but squeezing 24s into 22 lugs and frisbee works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pelegos takes some beating as a all around package, the attention to detail, the lume is brilliant, the adjustable divers bracelet even has ceramic balls inserted into the bracelet to prevent wear, the 70hr power reserve with the silicone main spring, that cant be magnetized, and I also have the LHD, with the cream lume which I like a lot better than the standard white, also the roulette date wheel, I have many watches but it I had to pick one it would have to be that one.























Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

sparky2728 said:


> The pelegos takes some beating as a all around package, the attention to detail, the lume is brilliant, the adjustable divers bracelet even has ceramic balls inserted into the bracelet to prevent wear, the 70hr power reserve with the silicone main spring, that cant be magnetized, and I also have the LHD, with the cream lume which I like a lot better than the standard white, also the roulette date wheel, I have many watches but it I had to pick one it would have to be that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah bro !!! You basically perfectly stated all the reasons why I love the pelagos model especially the LHD but also love it in the FUB variant too. The LHD I consider to be the biggest strap changing hoochie watch I have ever owned. I honestly cant tell you how many straps I have had made for them nor the ones just stock that have been bought specifically for the pelagos( es )

In fact just had one custom made that shipped out today as well as a few coming by way of Peter Gunny ... it's a sickness lol























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

josherau said:


> Is the knurled crown an aftermarket mod or did it come with that crown?


Made that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

372 on an old Kev painted ammo&#8230;


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16135073


It's a cool piece Clive!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

There’s a lot to like about that one Neil. Especially the gold hands. How are you liking it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kind of been a 3 or 4 watch day ..





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> There's a lot to like about that one Neil. Especially the gold hands. How are you liking it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really liking it! I didn't know what I didn't know in a sense. I didn't think of the hands or crown being so different but I have found they are. I think the both are great design elements for the case. The knurling on the crown is an aggressive feature that the smooth case really needs. Looking at the hands now it's hard to imagine any different ones in their place.

For the thread


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

No body said we would have to bring macro shots for this event !!!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

This was a big ol' slab. I couldn't pull it off and had to let it go. Too bad- because I loved the dial color.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

It doesn't get much chunkier than this


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

In the moment ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

....



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/hKYUu9I




http://imgur.com/fOj9vJI


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tilly (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a rarity, believe it believe it !


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

tilly said:


> This is a rarity, believe it believe it !
> View attachment 16143124


One of the old Steeldives&#8230; nice one! Haven't seen one in awhile.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Off the original SS bracelet, and onto the rubber strap... Just to try it... Surprisingly comfortable...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Making the BB steel a bit more hardcore-ish ... ya that's how it rolls....



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Making the BB steel a bit more hardcore-ish ... ya that's how it rolls....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap mate


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Nice strap mate


Thanks , always a fan of a well made canvas. In this case Red Rocks strap maker on etsy. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Aikidosan (Jun 20, 2007)

.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

At least I’ve got my Trieste










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

This one's getting alot of wrist time lately... 

Even if the date is wrong...  It just shows how often I have to take it off to adjust the time... Never!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

Modded Tuna Can


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

Oris Aquis with green strap.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Some new Mott canvas


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

0321!! Meat Eater! Ooh Rah!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Massive tools…


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The original pam puck !!! Super classic bad ass !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Otis Titan 47mm











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Superform (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The non-tapering heft of the bracelet sure elevates the chunkiness on a 7.2 inch wrist






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16159158


That new crown is a great upgrade and gives it a heftier look - very nice


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> That new crown is a great upgrade and gives it a heftier look - very nice


so much easier to grip and operate too. I also updated the dial, hands and case back lol. Made it more personalized for me. 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spherejdesign (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It's chunky alright (not long though) but the thin shark mesh helps
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Upping the chunkiness on bracelet


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

great_mazinger said:


> so much easier to grip and operate too. I also updated the dial, hands and case back lol. Made it more personalized for me.


Show it close up instead of showing you & your watch in my back yard hehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WatchObsession said:


> View attachment 16160089


Are you ever tempted to swap for thicker hands ? Beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Are you ever tempted to swap for thicker hands ? Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is the Enzo Mechana Mare Nero, only 5 made and happy to keep it original, not an issue reading it, think the camera angle makes them look smaller than what they actually are, I think the over sized hour markers are the best of design in my own opinion


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I crunched the numbers. It’s plenty chunky



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Show it close up instead of showing you & your watch in my back yard hehehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16163374


Beautiful beast of a watch !!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WatchObsession said:


> This is the Enzo Mechana Mare Nero, only 5 made and happy to keep it original, not an issue reading it, think the camera angle makes them look smaller than what they actually are, I think the over sized hour markers are the best of design in my own opinion
> View attachment 16162280


Beautiful watch & 1 of 5 I'd say don't touch anything lol ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

My new watch arrived today and although I had gotten the red one upon release I ended up sending it down the road quickly there after. Yes it's a soulless robot machine but it's a new watch & kind of thick , kind of chunky & big boned .... ish 









































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yep. Here it is again! 

Have a good one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16165936
> 
> [ wonderful photo , what is the timepiece , if you don’t mind ?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nitron Ranger - nice to see one in bronze!


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

It’s the Nitron Warhawk Warrior


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

47.5mm on a 26.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16165936


This might be one of the most action packed images like on here like ever... if a waitress with a tray of beers & wings were somehow flying in the back ground then that would take it for sures. 

Amazing photograph. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


>


Always with the great stogie & canvas that looks comfy cozy ... ps ordered that stuff so I too shall hopefully be able to have such buttery soft canvases. 


Many thanks for too many things to mention. 

What's your favorite drink for night caps ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> This might be one of the most action packed images like on here like ever... if a waitress with a tray of beers & wings were somehow flying in the back ground then that would take it for sures.
> 
> Amazing photograph.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


lol thanks my friend. Perfect description 🤜🏼🤛🏼


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

great_mazinger said:


> lol thanks my friend. Perfect description


Does that mean you are actively working on the bar wench with wings for your next shot ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16131206


Love that model. Looks incredible!! Enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

When you run out of cold brew…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

KNaut


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Thank you brother T!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful sick combo 🔥! Your pics are amazing bro👌🏽


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16168906


The shot master himself, perfect 😍 🔥!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16169254


Wrong thread bro, doesn’t meet the chunky diver requirements …😂


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16168906


Absolutely awesome pic!  This wouldn't happen to be taken on Punalu'u Black Sand Beach on the big island of Hawaii? (We were just there over Christmas/New Year's last year, and this sure looks like it)


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Wrong thread bro, doesn’t meet the chunky diver requirements …😂


Damn, I thought this was the tiny little watch thread. Do depressed I think I will smoke a cheap cigar. .


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

Rojote said:


> Damn, I thought this was the tiny little watch thread. Do depressed I think I will smoke a cheap cigar. .


 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> The shot master himself, perfect 😍 🔥!


Too kind my friend 🤜🏼🤛🏼


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

great_mazinger said:


> 🤣🤣🤣


Lmao, yours exceeds the requirements, need that one on a Nato strap to maximize the dimensions 🤣


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Not thick enough but for today she will do ....

None of my images have any motion to them nor bar wench sadly but ... I do have chicken wings albeit in their natural form currently speaking.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Loving that one 👍🏻 Great patina.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Loving that one  Great patina.


Thanks Clive - I used titanium blue cerakote to make the bronze hands stand out a bit. 








A certain bronze PAM was the inspiration


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>












For the thread 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Spent the weekend with this fun Tactical Frog


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

nature’s chaos


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16169241
> View attachment 16169242
> View attachment 16169243
> View attachment 16169244
> ...


Wow… what’s the name of this mistery anonimous watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

BogdanS said:


> Wow… what’s the name of this mistery anonimous watch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The brand is actually named Anonimo Firenze.. they were a venture that started from Panerai when they left Italy to go move to Swiss.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Just arrived from HK. I’m cautiously optimistic about the DLC.


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

sending you all chill vibes on this manic Monday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

S23611j1… 🐟


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Patina + Chunky + Nubs = winning  



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Turtle Blue Lagoon*


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Absolutely stunned about how comfortable this watch is!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

cthulhu mood


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16177058
> 
> cthulhu mood


Great watch , strap and photo ! If you wouldn’t mind , who are the makers ?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... a chunk of big boned steel found it's way to my door by the amazing graces of one of our fellow amazing members... hat tip to G !!! 


Turns out this thing is a strap hoochie and requires me to run through a few choices. I swore it was a 24mm lug width which then caused me to suck in the gut. Hold the breath and squeeze the fattest canvas I own onto this beast which then made me wonder if he some how expanded while in the canvas strap drawer... things & people expand come winter time around here so it came with no judgement although caused a brain fart 






































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> ... a chunk of big boned steel found it's way to my door by the amazing graces of one of our fellow amazing members... hat tip to G !!!
> 
> 
> Turns out this thing is a strap hoochie and requires me to run through a few choices. I swore it was a 24mm lug width which then caused me to suck in the gut. Hold the breath and squeeze the fattest canvas I own onto this beast which then made me wonder if he some how expanded while in the canvas strap drawer... things & people expand come winter time around here so it came with no judgement although caused a brain fart
> ...


Nice one. Definitely a lot of watch there for the money. Looks great on canvas too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

wasteland


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nice one. Definitely a lot of watch there for the money. Looks great on canvas too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and agree, now to just find the perfect 22mm canvas to be at home on this big boned beast. I have never had or kept a white dial watch but this thing is here for the long haul due to how it came to be. Cheers !!!

And for the thread I present the poor almost seiko thingy... didn't think it was truly bronze as it didnt respond to some forced patina via sulfuric pressures (( )) after some non careful dremel scrubbing it turns out I guess maybe it is actually some kind of bronze or maybe brass who knows. 

Combined with my franken strap that I made one night which shows clearly LOL but I wanted to use one of my favorite style diver buckles which is connected altogether with the leather on both ends. It's as rough & badly made looking as it appears. The deer didn't immediately run away upon seeing this combo so I have that going for me.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Asking this in Chunky & the bronze thread as Knowing we have some mad watch making / alternating / customization mad scientists in this forum thread. Okay years ago I bought a bin of stuff included in the bin & actually the reason I bought it in the first place was what to me appeared to be the inky dinkiest movement I'd ever seen.

The idea and what I need suggestion on is I want to take a big chunky case 44-47mm sized and somehow house this inky dinky movement with a clear glass case back ideally looking or at least to me looking like a little heart pumping away .. what would I even get for holding a inky dinky movement yet using something that would truly keep it secure and fail safe and would a baby movement like this be able to handle the much larger hands required for what would basically be the hour/minutes/6 o'clock seconds ? 

The movement states it's a laco , have no idea the jewel count. Is this possible ? 

Horrible drawing to show the idea / concept I have in mind.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> When you run out of cold brew…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, off topic… 
You never run out of cold brew with one of these. I make several cups every morning… takes less time than brewing a traditional hot French press.


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

47mm


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday… and probably today.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

JonS1967 said:


> Sorry, off topic…
> You never run out of cold brew with one of these. I make several cups every morning… takes less time than brewing a traditional hot French press.


Great call on the Aeropress. I’ve got one of those too! Need to remember how fine the grounds need to be but it makes very decent home espresso. 

For the thread 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chunky, but really light.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> Great call on the Aeropress. I’ve got one of those too! Need to remember how fine the grounds need to be but it makes very decent home espresso.
> 
> For the thread
> 
> ...


Sent PM


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Today


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, Neil, Excellently done!
Mott Straps is “Rolling Along”. Rolling his edges on Canvas Straps be like:









For the thread:
Neils watch & Mott Straps Canvas work:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Labor induced day unfortunately..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The perk is it was outside so yeah























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

cross country time on a rainy morning


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

brandon\ said:


>


What is the green bezel watch?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Trying one of my Ted Su's on this new to me chunk. Not bad ...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa Sea Angler


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> What is the green bezel watch?


Invicta Hydromax 34206. It has a meteorite dial and NH35 automatic movement. As you can see, it's a beast.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

brandon\ said:


>


Don’t leave us hanging here like this, you must elaborate on the first three at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Is it that time of year yet?


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tony Duronio said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why does this look actually chunky chunky beyond the normal ecozilla scope hmmmm which model ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Why does this look actually chunky chunky beyond the normal ecozilla scope hmmmm which model ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


NB6004

It’s titanium and wears much lighter and smaller than it looks.


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

PAM389


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> NB6004
> 
> It’s titanium and wears much lighter and smaller than it looks.


Thanks !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

rafaellunes said:


> PAM389
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


That's a sexy combo right there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow chunkyyyy
Its a titanium do weight is little











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

vesire said:


> Wow chunkyyyy
> Its a titanium do weight is little
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the exact same model as above but on rubber ? I have always liked ecozillas, only owned one and I swore the thing wore smaller then you'd think but these two are looking like deep dish Chicago pie style. Love em 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes same model on rubber nb6004-08e
The old ecozilla weights bit more i think
Had the ti model long ago
Definately a charmer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

vesire said:


> Yes same model on rubber nb6004-08e
> The old ecozilla weights bit more i think
> Had the ti model long ago
> Definately a charmer
> ...


Nice these seem to be automatic motors vs the solar/ kinetic is that correct or ?

States it's the 9051 automatic movement. 

And these seem to have only been out for a few months... little bit of a sleeper amoung the diver world. States 46mm which is crazy cause those ones yall have look massively bigger then 46mm. A short 51mm lug to lug should allow anyone with any size wrist to wear it well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BogdanS said:


> Don’t leave us hanging here like this, you must elaborate on the first three at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Chunky Dive Watches Show Yours!







www.watchuseek.com





Aragon Divemaster 4 Evo 43mm Yellow with Crystaltimes double-dome and chamfered sapphire on a Barton Elite Silicone. (It comes with a flat sapphire.)

Orient Kamasu Maroon with Crystaltimes top-hat sapphire on a Barton Elite Silicone.

Invicta Hydromax Meteorite Automatic on a Barton Elite Silicone.

Casio MDV106 with Crystaltimes double-dome sapphire on a Barton Elite Silicone.

Seiko King Turtle Save The Ocean Great White with Crystaltimes top-hat sapphire and some other various mods on a Barton Elite Silicone.

Seiko Solar Tuna PADI with Crystaltimes double-dome sapphire and stainless steel shroud.

(I'm a Crystaltimes and Barton whore. lol)


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

brandon\ said:


> Chunky Dive Watches Show Yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s reading material for the rest of the month. 

Thank you, Sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Planet ocean GMT "Oreo" :


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16190358


great photo 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

AMargerison said:


> great photo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thank you 🙏🏻


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Lab table 1, patina 0.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Lab table 1, patina 0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t be scared to give it a scrub with a cape cod and start fresh… little bit of oil after it’s cleaned and it will patina evenly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebaferrau (Aug 25, 2020)

Paxman said:


> Orsa Sea Viper
> View attachment 16184235


very beatisull watch i love orsa watches, but is impossible find something to buy, expecially here in Europe.'


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Tektite*


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ball NEDU  with Tritium


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Hammerhead!


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

“There's something out there waiting for us, and it ain't no man.”


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Another Amphibia


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap though.... thick as a


Damn , now I'm hungry hungry!!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

46 agat, bronze bezel and mokume dial
The only one made with carbon steel case











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Always over the sleeve
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No question this h2o orca torpedo is chunky























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Trieste 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

K2 Ti SE 8000m


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New strap for the Trigger


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/O7odvr4




http://imgur.com/YsmnyS3


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just the (buret) tip 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday 








Today


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on sea bag canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16209031
> View attachment 16209032
> View attachment 16209033


Ch6 yes ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ch6 yes ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Indeed.

I lended it to a neighbor who were going to a party. Afterwards, he couldn't stop talking about it, so I let him keep it.
I promised to make him a blue strap for it, so I only had it back for a couple of minutes to fit the new strap and take some photos.

He likes the CH6 more than I did, so it's on the right arm now.👍🏼


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean7 G-1 for some yard work


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I lended it to a neighbor who were going to a party. Afterwards, he couldn't stop talking about it, so I let him keep it.
> I promised to make him a blue strap for it, so I only had it back for a couple of minutes to fit the new strap and take some photos.
> ...


Did I mention I'm going to a party soon ish .. .  

Super cool neighbor move .. we have the best dudes on earth who also happen to love big boned watches of excellence 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Long day...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea snake feels chunky now that I rotate with other 40mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok 1967 reissue LE


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny Caribbean 300


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16219052


Haven’t seen that one for a while Clive. One of my favs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Haven’t seen that one for a while Clive. One of my favs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Ben

Moved house so most of the watches stayed in the bank for a few weeks whilst I got things in place at the new house.

Good to have them back now 👍🏻


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16220933


Nice shot!


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

[BOBO] said:


> Nice shot!


Thank you 🤜🏼🤛🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

date night last night and same chunky watch today


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

THE blue Trieste 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

This just came in the other day but work was busy so finally able to reunite the family:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Kind of chunky. 




















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16219052


What , who, where , hmmmm ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> What , who, where , hmmmm ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Bronze Beater 2 from Giles at Schofield watches, as far as I can remember it’s the only one on here.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Relativd to the 39/40mm, the boschett reef ranger is chunky but svelte compared to the 44mm/45mm cave dweller
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/vOoNd19


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Can’t ever beat this chunkyness but the next best thing:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

DaleEArnold said:


>


This actually technically offers a second time with the use of newest technology of casting a shadow creating a sun dial 2nd time 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

8000m grade 5 Titanium


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Panerai plus thermite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

deepsea03 said:


>


Did you find that omega history book well made and written? Beautiful diver btw love the distress simple strap. Gorgeous. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Did you find that omega history book well made and written? Beautiful diver btw love the distress simple strap. Gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, Yes and Thank you!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Somewhat chunky
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## josherau (Dec 15, 2020)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16226726


Killer photo dude!


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

josherau said:


> Killer photo dude!


Thank you my friend 🤜🏼💥🤛🏼


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa 750T Professional COSC


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

It's not chunky by any level set by this highest of bar setting of the hallowed halls of this thread but had someone say " look how thick that is " soooo since its new to me & I love the thing already...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Wearing my newest that came yesterday from Gnomon the Steinhart 100ATM in titanium..came on a nice leather strap but changed out to the NATO 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Back with some mil-grade chunkiness 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Some NOS chunkiness from Maranez…. I give you the PVD Bangla



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Welcome back!

My chunk for the trip down south.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Red Seas Six Pounder


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Chunky in spirit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16253925


Amazing photo


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

Axelrod said:


> Amazing photo


Thank you my friend 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

70 meter depth gauge pretty cool…


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wow, everything on that 10 mile looks exaggerated in the right ways - the turbine bezel, the crown protectors…. 

For the thread. Stay chunky my friends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


>


Welcome back brother 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Leave it to this thread to dwarf a 47mm Panerai, but here's my tiny sea monster baby anyway!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16253925


I hope you fly fish half the water locations you masterfully photograph bro !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> I hope you fly fish half the water locations you masterfully photograph bro !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I’m not that talented but I do fish most of the locations. My dream would to leave this materialistic ******** behind and live off the land. One day that will be my reality. 🤜🏼💥🤛🏼


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Linde Werdelin Biformeter*

*


  




*


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BuBBle


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> BuBBle


Sweet Corum Gary!

For the thread:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962 “Pamphibian”


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Boldr Odyssey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine says hello!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Precista PRS3 LE


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Smith and Wesson Military Police tactical pen...
Marathon Jumbo Day Date...
🪖


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Irreantum Magellan


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

New arrival 12/2/21











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New chunk has come to light (pun intended as it’s titanium).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Chunky chocolate chip. Chunky Marathon.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Let there be light  and latkes











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

brandon\ said:


>


Love the dome!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

8000m today. .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Zlatoust again 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wowza that's literally hockey puck thick brother!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Watch and buckle are chunky….


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


Which brand is that? ...not the cigar


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Time flies... 

Every time check reminds me to take a second to appreciate the moment  be it good or bad... 

It's very mentally cathartic...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

solar g-shocker said:


> Zlatoust again
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those crowns make me blush.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Intrepid04 said:


> Which brand is that? ...not the cigar


TimeMachinist by Medusa here on Watchuseek 

For the thread: switching from the Ti Zlatoust to the bronze Trigger was jarring to say the least



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Great view while waiting for glue to tack up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hazard 4 , 50mm titanium + tritium. Hopefully last longer than other government issued timepieces 









For size comparison 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on Delaurian










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

When someone posts a 40mm on the chunky thread, the weeping Buddha cries











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I got an Agat on today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Artego 300M


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

This perfect Duo will become a Trio. 













Because this baby just found its way home











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

First picture taken from a distance, some of the pictures up close just look sow overwhelming. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Berg3.0 said:


> First picture taken from a distance, some of the pictures up close just look sow overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great! Ref # maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

BogdanS said:


> Looking great! Ref # maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank 
Reference Pam1316


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Great Thread!….what’s the rules?, 40mm -n- Up?

























Lol! ….kidding, just kidding…


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Berg3.0 said:


> Thank
> Reference Pam1316
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Thank you, brace for more questions bellow: 

Always saw PAM as a leather must but in other brands I do like the bracelets more. 

So how do you find dealing with the polished central parts of the bracelet?

Is there any quick adjustment system? Not one that I’m aware of. 

Whats the overall comfort of it? 

Does it also come with a aleather combo or maybe you already have one from other PAMs? How does it fit (quick set system maybe)?

Thank you for getting this far! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Ti 47mm divers Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

BogdanS said:


> Thank you, brace for more questions bellow:
> 
> Always saw PAM as a leather must but in other brands I do like the bracelets more.
> 
> ...


I wanted it on a bracelet, it’s easier to buy leather straps for it afterwards, I have a strap on order from John at Dangerous9straps. 

As for the polished centerpiece of the bracelet, they will scratch and show wear signs, but that’ll give character to the watch and make it more personal, I don’t think that will bother me much. 

Quick adjustment is the one thing that the bracelet lacks of, only options are to remove/add whole links of half links, otherwise no adjustability’s are possible. 

Comfort wise the clasp is the biggest problem, it comes with quite sharp edges, which I’ve had rounded sow that it’s not digging into the wrist anymore, now I really can’t complain about the comfort of it, but that said, I can’t wait till I receive my strap from D9 straps, I’m not quite liking the rubber strap I have for the watch. 
















I hope it’s strap change/switch your asking about! The watch has the Panerai quick release system or what they call it, and that a easy and fast strap changing system, for this watch there wasn’t any additional straps with it, but as I understand it there’s a rubber strap in the box when you buy a Panerai on a leather strap. 

Hope this was answered your questions 

Berg. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Berg3.0 said:


> I wanted it on a bracelet, it’s easier to buy leather straps for it afterwards, I have a strap on order from John at Dangerous9straps.
> 
> As for the polished centerpiece of the bracelet, they will scratch and show wear signs, but that’ll give character to the watch and make it more personal, I don’t think that will bother me much.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time and effort for such a comprehensive answer. I will give it some serious though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

BogdanS said:


> Thank you for taking the time and effort for such a comprehensive answer. I will give it some serious though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your welcome, happy to answer questions if I can. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC 350M-4


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

PAM 24


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

372 on a Kev ammo…


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Currently crushing my wrist and everything around it.

17.1 mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Wow. Never seen this watch before. What ref is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

BogdanS said:


> Wow. Never seen this watch before. What ref is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It’s the X Fathoms 55.65mm 5018-1230-64a


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Quite small in size, but rather chunky in its design .


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Aikidosan (Jun 20, 2007)

.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

My shoulder doesn’t know I’m on vacation 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mattnt said:


> View attachment 16330273


What is that beast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Trigger on the wrist as we roll into 2022


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Back to reality










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/4fvIkyN


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

⁹


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rodentman said:


> View attachment 16338697
> ⁹


116660 or 126660 in JC ?
I bloody regret selling a 3135 for all 3235's..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine is 116660. The lug width, movement, and bracelet are non issues. I don't use the bracelet.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rodentman said:


> Mine is 116660. The lug width, movement, and bracelet are non issues. I don't use the bracelet.


G'day mate,
Personally I preferred the bracelet and less reserve never concerned me as it felt chunkier on my wrist.
It was a error to move mine on for the new movement and bracelet, one I will correct.
Like yours a lot on that set up.
Dave


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Ha! When I got my SD43 I was not so thrilled that it had the new movement as I saw no issues with the old one. My YM has the old one though. But the SD43 has the MK I dial, I'm so rich now! I DO like the bracelet on the SD43. I don't care for PCL's so I changed the YM to a strap. A finicky rodent I am, yes, yes.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

chunky start for 2022 with h2o orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Nothing new here, but you can't beat a cheap chunky Turtle by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rodentman said:


> Ha! When I got my SD43 I was not so thrilled that it had the new movement as I saw no issues with the old one. My YM has the old one though. But the SD43 has the MK I dial, I'm so rich now! I DO like the bracelet on the SD43. I don't care for PCL's so I changed the YM to a strap. A finicky rodent I am, yes, yes.
> 
> View attachment 16339373
> 
> ...


Thats the golden part of this hobby..
I can't wear my SD43 on its bracelet..tried but not a patch on the DSSD'S for me,.or sort of chunky to me compared to the behemoths the fellas post up..
Omega Isofrane on my bienne spoilt piece.
I should of kept it like my other old ploie...in 600.
Taking a pic of my breitling on I reckon maybe one of Neil's bands??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm not a fan of bigger watches, but I tend to like this one. SO i'm keeping it around.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000 and snow


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

mattnt said:


> View attachment 16349916
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

That’s a Seiko I’m not familiar with . A very robust looking timepiece . If you don’t mind , what model is it ?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Crepas


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)

souschef said:


> That’s a Seiko I’m not familiar with . A very robust looking timepiece . If you don’t mind , what model is it ?


Seiko SBEX005 titanium hi-beat 1000m marinemaster. It’s certainly chunky at nearly 20mm thick.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Deep dish...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Great day in the morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

The Megaquartz PloProf that never was…resurrected!










Crepas Megamatic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>












For the thread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Helm Komodo


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Enzo on Python


----------



## cfree011 (Nov 20, 2016)

My Rose Gold JLC Master Compressor Diving Chrono









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New bison strap for my Bangla. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalM00316 (Oct 25, 2021)

been rocking this chonker of a diver from The Second Hour. It’s grown on me and looks great as well …


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Big ol’ chunky boy today.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Pro GMT Caribbean


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

116660 On Rubber B


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... not chunky but she thinks shes thic...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Early morning (for a Sunday) chunkiness by Maranez 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Where is that Helberg made?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

staary5 said:


> Where is that Helberg made?


as you probably know, H2o/Helberg is headquartered in Germany.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ennebi/Carlson back on some Mott canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C60 Trident Pro Elite 1000 vs C60 Trident Pro Chrono 7750.

Titanium vs Steel. 15.4 mm vs 17.1 mm.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Russian chunk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Autozilla


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice to see that one again^^ 

Have a good day gents!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


Deep dish! That looks thick!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer “Devil Diver”


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aikidosan (Jun 20, 2007)

.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>





USMC0321 said:


>


G-

Is there a bezel screw missing around the 7 o’clock position?

Some bronze ballast for the thread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> G-
> 
> Is there a bezel screw missing around the 7 o’clock position?
> 
> ...


It’s in there - just deep. Although, you’d be correct in assuming a Kav may be missing a screw now and again. We learned that from the quartz debacle.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Chunky blue puck


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex PADI Samurai SRPF09K1


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Sweet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seapilot9186 (12 mo ago)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Yesterday’s WRUW. Not too chonky at all!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The Blue Trieste again











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Chunky monkey


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

John D. said:


> View attachment 16390188


What is this beautiful beast please?


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Tuna holic said:


> What is this beautiful beast please?


An Ennebi Seimila metri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima DI 300 for some off leash action with my girl


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Beast today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Kaventsmann Trieste 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Chores


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

My Titanium Zilla and SBBN033 Tuna. Had a steel ecozilla back in 2018 but sold it that same year. Missed it so I recently grabbed the tuna but that didn't scratch my itch so went out an found the titanium zilla. Looking for more vintage tunas to add to the collection. Such fun watches.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

When you have a Kav, everything else is like playing checkers











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LawrenceH (Dec 8, 2021)

My chunkiest watch is probably my Luminox 3150BO. It’s a baby compared to most of these though!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

I think this one counts as chunky............


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca is berry chunky on a 7.15 inch wrist
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

AT LONG LAST!!

Finally got it a new bracelet, sized perfectly, and it's back on wrist for the first time in ages.
Victorinox Dive Master 500 in what they call Black Ice.
I love it.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The 2014 benarus sea snaker is a chunky joy on my 7.2 inch wrist
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

stevedssd said:


> I think this one counts as chunky............


1st place chunky new kid on the block! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Back to wearing them for several days at a time. Heinrich Taucher


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/sDNU8vh




http://imgur.com/gk78Xv8




http://imgur.com/hKYUu9I




http://imgur.com/flR7EYp




http://imgur.com/YsmnyS3


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blah blah blah…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## inray (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Steinhart Traveller GMT


















Cuz I’m Traveling:
“Like Caine in Kung Fu”


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

again with the Traveller..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It's chunky
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16403765


Damn, those Bronzo’s have so much character ! Age like a fine wine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


what brand/model is this hot beauty?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> what brand/model is this hot beauty?


Cheap tungsten android case I machined to hold a better ETA movement/dial and more seals. Reliable at 0 secs/day, a little over 2k water resistant, and can take a big hit without a scratch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Cheap tungsten android case I machined to hold a better ETA movement/dial and more seals. Reliable at 0 secs/day, a little over 2k water resistant, and can take a big hit without a scratch.


I knew it was special 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

scott232 said:


> Damn, those Bronzo’s have so much character ! Age like a fine wine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, amazing watch, and my grail.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

It’s chunky. But cool chunky like others in here. 



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Chunky McChunky


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm not sure how thick it should be to be considered a chunky, but this 300m diver should definitively be chunky enough considering it's quartz. But..., it's sold as only 13mm thick case (a 23% deceiving "error" ).


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

H2o 25k Deep Diver.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

is insane for how big and light it is. Tried one on at the flagship store in NYC a while back. 

Tough decisions today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with the Tactical Frog


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky 42mm bronze
























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chunky piece









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Bund style chunky


----------



## that guy (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Birthday selection










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> Chunky 42mm bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is gorgeous. Well done


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Classic tool.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

H2o 25000 Deep Diver


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Love the Ploprof Designs...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Blue Trieste 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Doxa running +3 over 72 hours


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962 Pamphibian


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Late post continuing with my Pamphibian


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stand (R.E.M.)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Unite and Conquer










Gooooooooooooal


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


What makes the Steinhart Aviation a _*diver's watch*_?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Moonshine Runner said:


> What makes the Steinhart Aviation a _*diver's watch*_?


Ummmmm, the Buckle?

…but, but, this is where my friends are!
…….and we just like to dance!








Credits: Oh, & I’d like to thank Neil @ Mott Straps! 
(our own “solar g-shocker”) for the incredible craftsmanship on that strap!…just try to find a Black Baseball strap!
& Buckle by MADDOG (in Germany)

Cheers! (It’s “All-Good”, just not “EAZY”)


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Old Skule…


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Back with a Bangla











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I got this Doxa Sub 600T in the mail earlier today. At 14mm thick, chunky certainly describes it. But it wears very comfortably.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

garydusa said:


> Ummmmm, the Buckle?
> 
> …but, but, this is where my friends are!
> …….and we just like to dance!
> ...


Is MADDOG still active ? Because I've heard some bad news - I hope they are just rumors... Sent him email before one month but no answer yet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

boutsk said:


> Is MADDOG still active ? Because I've heard some bad news - I hope they are just rumors... Sent him email before one month but no answer yet


I don’t think he’s active anymore. I thought I heard that a friend he worked with fell ill and he stopped making buckles etc. 

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16242884


What is this please?


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

Medusa said:


> Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited


Where can this buckle be bought from ?
Thanks


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey!
You want to bamba?
You wanna chill with the big boys?
Get a boat. A UBoat.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

PAMily Man said:


> Where can this buckle be bought from ?
> Thanks


Ted Su - I have bought them in both bronze and stainless. Good service and fast shipping.









Ted Su dive buckles in stainless steel, bronze and black DLC






www.tedsustraps.com













Ted Su waterproof Swiss Ammo Dive Straps and Dive Buckle.






www.tedsustraps.com


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

… for a change again a few diving watches: Eterna KonTiki Diver 1000M…









… Clerc Hydroscaph H1 Chronometer…









… Oris Aquis Small Second Date…









… H2O Orca Dive Bronze 2000M…









… and H2O Orca Dive Polished LE 4000M


----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

Medusa said:


> Ted Su - I have bought them in both bronze and stainless. Good service and fast shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot
Sadly it only takes 24mm...I need 26 for my Panerai Trieste to use it with Bronzo


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

PAMily Man said:


> What is this please?


Pontvs/Fonderia Navale Gondar


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

PAMily Man said:


> Thanks a lot
> Sadly it only takes 24mm...I need 26 for my Panerai Trieste to use it with Bronzo


They have 26mm straps so the dive buckles fit on PAM

















Ted Su waterproof Swiss Ammo Dive Straps and Dive Buckle.






www.tedsustraps.com


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

great_mazinger said:


> View attachment 16480939


What is this huge beauty?


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

@PAMily Man 
SēL Mk I Omnidiver


----------



## Benjaz4 (Nov 15, 2021)

i think a breitling avenger seawolf takes the cake on this. had one, and it was massive. 10000 ft rating i believe


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

PAMily Man said:


> What is this huge beauty?


It’s the SeL MK1 custom Omnidiver 🤜🏼💥🤛🏼


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen Promaster*, a dive gmt watch

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Still has the plastic on the lugs and clasp 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Kaventsmann Trieste 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Titanium PloProf


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Most chunky in rotation


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

904L Kaventsmann


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

DLC Bangla at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gondar on the wrist today. Pray we both make it back home together. If for any reason we’re parted under inebriated circumstances, may the luck of the shamrock bring us together again.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

My little friend…


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

47mm of German steel. 









Have a great weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandwich or applied markers?? Either way looks like it has good lume


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Kakofonyx said:


> Hey!
> You want to bamba?
> You wanna chill with the big boys?
> Get a boat. A UBoat.





Kakofonyx said:


> Hey!
> You want to bamba?
> You wanna chill with the big boys?
> Get a boat. A UBoat.


😲 I think I’m in love


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

15.3 mm ….


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bsw_sc said:


> Sandwich or applied markers?? Either way looks like it has good lume


it is a sandwich dial. The lume is BW-9 (blue) and it is decent or good enough for me. I have seen more powerful lume from a few of my other watches such as the benarus sea snake.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Decisions decisions 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Bsw_sc said:


> 15.3 mm ….
> View attachment 16507672


I’m unfamiliar with this timepiece ….looks like a beast… which I love .


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Heroic18


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oris Aquis


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 with 12.5mm tall sapphire


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

One of my chunkiest....Florijn Drie.
























-Shawn


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Waiting on coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai again


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Rarely worn watch BUT I gave making a strap a shot again mostly rough but works ... I always love the practical nature of these diver slide buckles.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

solar g-shocker said:


> Rawai again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that strap!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16512859


Nice watch Bobo, but I really like that pen. Who makes it?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Diesels said:


> Nice watch Bobo, but I really like that pen. Who makes it?


It's the Ti Ultra from Big Idea Designs.
Displayed here on the back of a pitbull terrier.😬









It can be used as both a rollerball and a fountain. Quite neat.

































Ti Ultra Pen


Create your perfect writing experience The unique 3-in-1 design provides freedom for you to explore, experiment, and has the flexibility to transform from a fountain pen, ballpoint pen, or rollerball pen in seconds. No hacks, no spacers, no complicated setup...it simply works with virtually any...




bigidesign.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> It's the Ti Ultra from Big Idea Designs.
> Displayed here on the back of a pitbull terrier.😬
> View attachment 16518372
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> It's the Ti Ultra from Big Idea Designs.
> Displayed here on the back of a pitbull terrier.
> View attachment 16518372
> 
> ...


I always say if your pocket pen cant be used in self defense then is it even really even trying!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Window to right of 9 is a count down window for 8 Day movement. Just finished winding.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The ultimate battle
Marathon JDD vs...
Fisher Space Infinium Pen... 
Who will last the longest???
Or will I ever get to find out?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin (aka Angry Birds Evolution Pig)

Once you see the Angry Birds reference, you can’t unsee it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin (aka Angry Birds Evolution Pig)
> 
> Once you see the Angry Birds reference, you can’t unsee it.


Wait ... iwc had fun on a dial & actually added a element not known by many ? Where does this go down , subdials & a pattern within??

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Not overly chunky but a fun piece nonen the less..
Top day to all!!
Dave


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Good home win for the Lafayette Christian Cougars soccer team … the North Macedonia of Troup County


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Favourite PADI, Scott.

Just too bulky for my wrist, unfortunately.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wears very well for a big watch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Aqualand JP2004, chunky enough?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

March 31st…. DLC Bangla on the wrist and snow in the air in Chicago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16529262
> View attachment 16529265


Great metal combo


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

From this morning somewhere in Austria….


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Great metal combo


Thank you. I like bracelets over anything else. Definitely makes it more unique.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Halios Laguna V1 feels chunky now on 7.1 inch wrist


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Red Sea “Holystone.” Ultra-rare micro brand. No idea what the beer is, but I can say that it’s not an IPA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

She's got some height.


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A two-chunky diver day. Started off the day with this.








Then switched to this.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

johnny action said:


> Red Sea “Holystone.” Ultra-rare micro brand. No idea what the beer is, but I can say that it’s not an IPA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are cool. I really want to pick one up some day. They are from Lakeville, Minnesota. It’s on the other end of the metro from me, but it’s cool seeing watch brands from my neck of the woods.


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Aqualand C022 Natulite 1994 vs USSR G5 1988


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one all

Dave


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Peeha (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Found this dive watches on a old stump  I'd like to add a Kalmar and a Zixen model for 2016... Show your chunky pieces guys!


Probably put there by a Leprechaun don't touch them. It could be big trouble.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Triggerfish 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Oingo Boingo…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Been driving in circles all day…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

green n chunky …


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Been driving in circles all day…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your car. Maybe one side has bigger wheels than the other. That may explain it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Happy and safe Easter friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Happy and safe Easter friends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great Ben!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks great Ben!


Cheers Dave! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunk on rubber


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

800 bar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The blue Trieste 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Enzo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sunup to Sundown with the PloProf


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> The blue Trieste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE blue trieste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> THE blue trieste.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ben.

Yeah, the one and only! You ever try on a Plabet Ocean Chronograph? Those looks sexy/chunky (sunky/shenky chuxy).

For the thread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Hey Ben.
> 
> Yeah, the one and only! You ever try on a Plabet Ocean Chronograph? Those looks sexy/chunky (sunky/shenky chuxy).
> 
> ...


Yeah I did Neil. 









Excuse the cheap picture. 

I liked them. I tried a bunch of them on. 

I think would probably go the non chrono. It seemed to be balanced a bit better. They were a lot shinier in the flesh. Quite flashy. A bit more than I was after to be honest. I didn’t get to see a titanium one however 

Have a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Not much chunkier than this 23mm load.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

42mm but chunky with 17mm height


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

A beast!!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

another day in a suit…


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Whadoyoumean it’s not April 31st???








..Last Day of Suit weekend!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Large size-wise but light because the case is made of Treated Aluminum Alloy.
The white dot above 6 is a moisture sensor that turns color if moisture gets into the case.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Kav Trigger 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Smoke this… .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Pick up your “Balls”..and load up your Cannons”


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome Back Graham!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Did you think of luming the NB logo? Maybe too cha-cha? 

NB’s cousin from the Far East


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

CWard Trident-GMT (Old Gen)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Did you think of luming the NB logo? Maybe too cha-cha?


It was the first thing I lumed - looked too smooth/finished - yunno… cha-cha. It was originally made to match a specific M40A5… I used the same color on both. In the pics it just looks like a beige watch dial; in person it’s a very textured Cerakote. 

Still like them a little dirty/handmade looking. Just finishing up this one:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome back mate!! ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> It was the first thing I lumed - looked too smooth/finished - yunno… cha-cha. It was originally made to match a specific M40A5… I used the same color on both. In the pics it just looks like a beige watch dial; in person it’s a very textured Cerakote.
> 
> Still like them a little dirty/handmade looking. Just finishing up this one:


That lume shot 

Do you do your own cerakote-ing brother ? And I echo the same welcome back .. glad to see you are here & well 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> It was the first thing I lumed - looked too smooth/finished - yunno… cha-cha. It was originally made to match a specific M40A5… I used the same color on both. In the pics it just looks like a beige watch dial; in person it’s a very textured Cerakote.
> 
> Still like them a little dirty/handmade looking. Just finishing up this one:


Welcome back 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MEG Ti ETA


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Kaventsmann x Maddog











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

ENNEBSKY….











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Paneraisky…..




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Vdb 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Vdb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! A VDB with drilled lugs…….. THAT’S RARE…
Beautiful piece brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Wow! A VDB with drilled lugs…….. THAT’S RARE…
> Beautiful piece brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but is not pin 
Its 2 bolts lug i hate it
Have to unscrew with 2 screwdrivers
Otherwise i love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Yes but is not pin
> Its 2 bolts lug i hate it
> Have to unscrew with 2 screwdrivers
> Otherwise i love it
> ...


 at least you don’t have to stab yourself to death trying to remove a spring-bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Kaventsmann 









“NR 20”









Coasters by Mott Straps (our own: Solar g-shocker)
(Go Get your own,..mine are Not 4sale)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Coming from Australia, DUZU Ningaloo Reef










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Andersmann OceanMaster 2 just showed up!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Tony Duronio said:


> Andersmann OceanMaster 2 just showed up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Maestro Paci and 372











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


This Hadal looks good day and night…..





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

vesire said:


> Vdb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that is a beauty. Polished and that white seconds hand is perfect (the maritime diver 2019)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Darth Tuna


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

Current fill in dive watch in top pic. Until my SEL is built. This isy second citizen diver, love them.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Chunky lugs checking in


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Android, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


>


Sweet CH1 Gary!

Rawai at the white Sox vs Yankees game










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Loyal (Oz jeweller Wallace Bishop brand). Anybody know others with this case? Might replace insert...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Berry chunky


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is one I don’t see too often. Invicta 10367 mechanical diver. Has a Seagull movement in a 46 mm case, it is heavy. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

1944 Kampfschwimmer hommage by a Swede military book club. Stainless case, sapphire c, calif sandwich, Miyota Q and diy leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This mightn't be considered chunky by many, but to my tiny wrist, it is:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ennebsky…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudazWatches (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

G-SHOCK for today…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

DLC Bangla on red glove leather











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Stainless and bronze


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

You know the feeling that you have found the perfect combination? Watch/strap/buckle? 
This is mine: the SMZ with an old beaten-up Dobra strap. One of the first from the hands of Dobra. 
Every other watch I put on my wrist can't beat this one, every other strap I put on can't match this old Dobra. 
Even for the Maddox buckle I don't have another one that fits better with the complete whole.
Thanks Dobra for let me experience this feeling and smell of old beaten-up leather.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko SRPD25, Modern Monster


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> You know the feeling that you have found the perfect combination? Watch/strap/buckle?
> This is mine: the SMZ with an old beaten-up Dobra strap. One of the first from the hands of Dobra.
> Every other watch I put on my wrist can't beat this one, every other strap I put on can't match this old Dobra.
> Even for the Maddox buckle I don't have another one that fits better with the complete whole.
> ...


Got it from a great friend and I sent it to a great friend….. wear it and enjoy it with pleasure and joy.

Here’s my watch for today




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Maranez on MoTT


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko Tuna SBBN045


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

again, since it’s new..


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Can someone take this Ennebi off my wrist???? 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

The one and only Acanthurus 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Ploprof hommage by Loyal Aus.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Dobra said:


> Can someone take this Ennebi off my wrist????


Well I, for one, am certainly not going to try!

(Your collection of super chunkys is very impressive!)

My chunkiest:


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

800 bar


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


>


Beauty Russ! Luv it.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

New strap fir the Enzo.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Avo said:


> Well I, for one, am certainly not going to try!
> 
> (Your collection of super chunkys is very impressive!)
> 
> ...


 I’ll fight for it no matter what….
Thank you for your beautiful compliments!

Beautiful watch you have here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Memphis Belle 1000 METRI 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Under construction


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

16mm of solid steel.....


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Heimdallr Shark Titanium. Not very chunky as its super light but looks big at least. Sapphire with blue arc, sand blasted dial. Plan was to mod it with full lume dial, black hands and coat the guard black but Ti grey is nice as is... Orange 26mm iso style, orig strap is black tropic with Ti clasp but a bit too slim for liking.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dale, ..that is a *“WOWWW—WEEE”!!*


DaleEArnold said:


>


Dales Pic:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Under construction


Looks great dial-less…..

Here’s my companion for today….


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aikidosan (Jun 20, 2007)

Sea King 1000m









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Still with THUNDER…. Enjoy your weekend guys, because I will.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Still with THUNDER…. Enjoy your weekend guys, because I will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can of surströmming isn't ready to eat yet! Not nearly swollen enough.😬









Do you actually enjoy that stuff?
I'm offered to join at least one surströmming party every year but I always stay way clear of it...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

[BOBO] said:


> That can of surströmming isn't ready to eat yet! Not nearly swollen enough.
> View attachment 16660068
> 
> 
> ...


 I kept it in the fridge….. not brave enough to try it yet. I need to gather more victims….. i mean friends to make it worth the money I payed for it .
Never tried it, it’ll be a first for me….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Dobra said:


> I kept it in the fridge….. not brave enough to try it yet. I need to gather more victims….. i mean friends to make it worth the money I payed for it .
> Never tried it, it’ll be a first for me….
> 
> 
> ...


You're in for a "treat".
Just make sure you open it outdoors when it's time to do the deed.

There tends to be some discharge from the can that people don't want behind the kitchen cabinets.😬


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stingray 47 Ti


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

ToMott’o


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Orient saturation diver. This thing is a beast.


----------



## MadKatt (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Monobloc Case Ministry of Defense Issued NATO


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Always “working”









Update


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


*****!!!!
Please say you’re THE crystal master….. please…..

Here’s my watch for today 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Is that the fabled Guam explorer!?!

Scratch that… just got excited there for a second 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

And again


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

From Bettarini himself…..


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Titanium Aqualand with cerakote sensor cover and bezel.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Been neglecting this one…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Wa wa what?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

TCM: “Mare” ️ (47mm)


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

um…..yea, it’s a “hand cranker”


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

47.5mm according to specs but wears smaller actually :


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> um…..yea, it’s a “hand cranker”


Getting your one arm workout in I see! 

Texture on texture for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawai on nutrition duty











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iheartdivers (7 mo ago)

The orca is back guys!





__





Promaster Dive Black Dial Polyurethane Strap BN0230-04E | CITIZEN


Command the sea in style with the new Promaster Dive. This iconic Citizen men’s dive watch is the latest addition to the Promaster Sea collection with a strikingly original design inspired by the majestic Orca whale. The sporty and functional dive watch features a silver-tone stainless steel...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

G-Shock Frogman Dive Watch


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably the only diver I really need.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist T2000 HD


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Daughter always says “Yassss”!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aikidosan (Jun 20, 2007)

.










Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

My Trigger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

... just arrived. 😍
waiting for a Dobra-strap to come next ...


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The new shop inspector approves 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

time_lizard said:


> ... just arrived.
> waiting for a Dobra-strap to come next ...
> 
> View attachment 16689588
> ...


On it’s way brother!
Great watch!!!!!










Here’s what’s on my wrist today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ti on Ti 10 mile


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Ti on Ti 10 mile


How’s that bracelet compare to the SeL bracelet?

Old pic for the thread 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> How’s that bracelet compare to the SeL bracelet?
> 
> Old pic for the thread
> 
> ...


Clemens’ designs are leaps and bounds over what SeL is doing, at a fraction of the price - but it comes with the territory when targeting the tac market. The machining on the H2O is much higher quality. This is the older version of the H2O bracelet… more squared off and chunky.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Maranez with new Dobra strap


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Big shark.









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

First time outside in a few days. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

time_lizard said:


> Maranez with new Dobra strap
> 
> View attachment 16700628


If it’s not THE perfect match….. Gorgeous pair!

Here’s something for the thread 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Chunky & Alligator


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Just a few...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

PAM + shark da da dah



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

SBBN045


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

1st Watch on since the Positive “ViD” Test!








“I’m back BABY!”


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Meg!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Graham


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Not too chunky, relatively speaking, but the chunkiest diver I own at present…


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Triggerfish











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Swiss Made)


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16719858


Like the Blue Clive!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rojote said:


> Like the Blue Clive!


Thanks.

A cheapy off the bay……I’m too tight to pay £200 for a OEM bit of rubber.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ANONIMO


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## TerseHopefulDjinn (May 31, 2021)

Nethuns No. 7 I picked up a few days ago as a gift for myself for my birthday. Really liking it so far.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ANONIMO MILITARE


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Not so chunky, at 42mm, but long and 24mm lugs space


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on shark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 Small Seconds 1000meter (47mm)*


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Solar G” said I should move around more now that I’m recovering from the “ViD”!
..So out for a walk w/ the wife after dinner 😀*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)
ON MOTT STRAPS (our own Solar g-shocker)*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

Heading to the dive shop to pick up my freshly hydroed & filled tanks. Heading out spearfishing this weekend. Thought this would be appropriate for the next few days. Edit, noticed the date. Fixed now!!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Zaratsu Chunk


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16728609


How did you get your watch so dark? Or was it from the outset? I like it and would make my Maranez likewise.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*












































*Cheers! *


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## TerseHopefulDjinn (May 31, 2021)

Feeling a little patriotic this weekend, so decided to go loud and proud for the next few days.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


The legendary W (that’s Tungsten for all you heathens) beater! 

Rawai + custom patina 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> The legendary W (that’s Tungsten for all you heathens) beater!


A wolfram & kryptos combo


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> A wolfram & kryptos combo


As usual, you’re speaking in code…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcpeel (Jun 26, 2019)

Is a Pelagos chunky?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

jcpeel said:


> Is a Pelagos chunky?


Depends how big your wrist is 😉

Post a shot and we’ll tell you 👍🏻


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

jcpeel said:


> *Is a Pelagos chunky?*





bigclive2011 said:


> *Depends how big your wrist is 😉
> Post a shot and we’ll tell you 👍🏻*



*Ha! Yea,..It’s Clive’s call! 
My vote is: Post it! 
I’m good with it, I love all watches. 
Over the last few months the Chunkys have been “thinning down” a little anyways (maybe it’s that micro “less than 40mm trend”). 
But, It can be a controversial piece, & Yes, it’s Tudors (current) Chunkiest…

I once posted “it” here, got some grief, but was allowed, I guess it was just as a pass. Back then, the watches posted here, were really good sized Chunks.

***Remember the H2O CH-1 is only 42mm too, (just 10mm thicker than the Pelagos). 
Ah, Just side shoot it, blow up the pic big, make it look Chunky, post it, & run!

Cheers!
*




garydusa said:


> *Tudor's Chunkiest? (Chunky for Work)(Chunkier Later)*





J.Shaker said:


> *Tudors chunkiest; but been ousted from here before. No Tudor chunky love.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





garydusa said:


> _*I know, I know, what was I thinking, just so hard to "not" post in the Chunky thread...*_





Jim L said:


> *I would sink evenly to the bottom if I had one for each wrist.*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## Cigars (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume Dial (46mm)*









*A “MOTT STRAPS“ strap (our own: Solar g-shocker!), mounted on a Maddog Hi-Tech Buckle:*









*& a “MOTT STRAPS“ Coaster Too!*









*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Aldayo (Feb 5, 2021)

Some chunk on this bad boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

As skinny as an Ethiopian surrounded by the Samoans up in here ...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I said Captain.









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> As skinny as an Ethiopian surrounded by the Samoans up in here ...


*HOPE YOU didn’t ROLL THE JEEP!
BUT, if YOU Did, it’s Always a GREAT IDEA to
Take a WRIST SHOT Before You 
UNBUCKLE The SEATBELT! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

800 Bar


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

Large, Clunky and tank to lug around, but I love it. I don't wear it very much around the house and to the office though. It's kinda been my fishing watch.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Ain’t no Diver Today,….But, it’s kinda Chunky!
The CORUM BUBBLE (45mm)



























Cheers!


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning my lovelies. 



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today*_
*….on A BIG THICK MOTT STRAP! (How Thick?….REALLY THICK!!!)

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

garydusa said:


> *HOPE YOU didn’t ROLL THE JEEP!
> BUT, if YOU Did, it’s Always a GREAT IDEA to
> Take a WRIST SHOT Before You
> UNBUCKLE The SEATBELT! *


Hahahaha hahaha !!! You know I haven't heard that saying since my great grandmother said as much lol 


Today with absolutely no witnesses aside from this darn stray I think I actually matched , like entirely matched .. damn where is the wife when you need a witness !!!























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'm gonna have @USMC0321 do the photography when I remarry my wife again come the 25th anniversary. We celebrate our 20th within a week . Considered yourself on notice with ample amount of time to prepare . Thinking something super romantic like Vegas / Elvis (( the fatter years )) like the works ... send a signal that you have gotten this needed future booking 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

NOS Narval Seven











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ain’t no “victa”…


























CHEERS SHIRLEY! *


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ol’School ARTEGO Today..


























Cheers!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Yes, it’s a Mirrored Pic Today…

















Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bmwbruce (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

AM chunk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the TRAVELLER GMT 45mm

















JEERS! *


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SUPERVISING? (not)…
…STANDING THERE (taking wrist pics)



























..and the Band Plays On*


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Orange


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I can’t post this here, or can I?
Grey Suit/Grey Watch…


























Cheers!  *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday


























Jeers! *


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Just picked this up today...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On a 7.2 inch wrist, it does fit chunky


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

16.xx + 16.xx + 17.xx

all CW Beasts. They kick ass


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this chunky one


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*So, By Todays Standards, it’s HUGE! ..(L0L!) 
With a Very Chunky 42mm WIDTH, a Long 49mm LUG to LUG & a Chunky 13mm THICKNESS…

Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  


EDIT:
..I know, I know…it’s not really Qualified at all! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> 15.3 mm ….
> View attachment 16507672


What is this watch?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

supermarketoflove said:


> What is this watch?


official.pookwatches.com – Watches for the adventurers

Pook Watches from Finland. Mine is the Compressor model with the black dial. I also have the Ilarni and RYMY watches from them, all three are good.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
..“Guess Who’s Back” ..KAVENTSMANN’s Back!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..Jeers!  *


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)

Patina beast


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I consider this one chunky on my skinny wrist:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

View attachment 16806417
View attachment 16806417

Chunky
View attachment 16806417


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Chunky


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Corrigia Prototipo A


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Kakofonyx said:


> Corrigia Prototipo A


Yep, that qualifies for chunky 😎


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Zlatty pulling the early shift today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## great_mazinger (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Back in Firenze again.....


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Helson Stingray 47 (Titanium)


























Cheers to the “Tin Man”…*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, It’s a Non-Diver..








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The dirty-diver again today


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> The dirty-diver again today


You swap handsets like most people swap straps.

For the thread:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

My Seiko LX SNR045. It's a thick, chunky diver with some graceful curves.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*That‘s a “Very…VERY“ NICE WATCH! 
& a Welcome to the Forums!


Periwinkle said:



My Seiko LX SNR045. It's a thick, chunky diver with some graceful curves.
View attachment 16828265

View attachment 16828266

Click to expand...

*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

garydusa said:


> *That‘s a “Very…VERY“ NICE WATCH!
> & a Welcome to the Forums!*


Thanks! And yeah, the LX watches butt right against Grand Seiko in terms of quality. They're at the tippy top of the Prospex line up.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO’NDAY (Swiss)

















“Wish Me Luck”!*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Field fixin’ the EnnebiSon


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My 212 doesn’t see any field action, it cruises through swimming lessons with the kids however….










Have a great day gents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

These are the only "chunky" diver I own currently.......the Breitling Colt is only 11mm thick so its hardly chunky, but...

43mm x 15mm Certina










41mm x 11mm Breitling


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Field fixin’ the EnnebiSon


Wish I knew more of what I am looking at besides carnage. Problem with the bezel and lever lock? Maybe some gasket tearing as well. And is that patina wearing off the bezel or actual metal?

For the thread 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Not a diver or particularly chunky , but gets some pool time .


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Wish I knew more of what I am looking at besides carnage. Problem with the bezel and lever lock? Maybe some gasket tearing as well. And is that patina wearing off the bezel or actual metal?
> 
> For the thread
> 
> ...


I’d also love a story to go with the pics. But I’m kinda scared to ask. Just happy to see the pics… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Wish I knew more of what I am looking at besides carnage. Problem with the bezel and lever lock? Maybe some gasket tearing as well…


Loose hand adjustment and cleaned out the dial fuzz from the factory. Got the sticking bezel up and running. 

They built it with a bunch of roughed up edges for a worn look - that’s what you’re seeing on the bezel. 

“Hurry up and wait”-ing a lot around here. Some 3M tape on my iPad screen makes for a decent workbench to pass time:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Peeha (Aug 28, 2020)

Desk diver


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

this sumerian wore the chunky one on his right wrist


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*If My Boss Call’s,
….Tell Him, I’m Busy at Work
and, Can Not Be Disturbed!….


















Seems This Watch has always been in the "WUS" member family:
1. "GraniteQuarry" (pre-2009)
to
2. "Toshi" (Rich) (Toshi straps) (London) (2009)
to
3. "Alas" (Alasdair) (Scotland) (2009)
to 
4. "Toshi" again (London)
to
5. "Alas" again (Scotland) (2017)
to
6. "Dan01" (USA) (went to Scotland & bought from Alas) (20018/19)
& 
7. ME!..."garydusa" (Gary D..in the USA!) (met w/ & bought it from Dan) (Since 2020)

Bob Loblaw:








(Arrested Development)
Ha!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Couple hand-mades in red today


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Dinner Time Switch Up…


























Don’t Ask..*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*So,
..No One is Gonna Ask If the DB11 is a Convertible or Not?… 



USMC0321 said:



Couple hand-mades in red today








Click to expand...

*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Big times with garydusa tonight! 

Here’s his big daddy Zlatty on my 7” wrist.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *So,
> ..No One is Gonna Ask If the DB11 is a Convertible or Not?…
> 
> *


V12 only comes in the coupe… so coupe. After 33hrs of driving and wearing the same watch, they’re both going back in the box for a bit.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

49er today


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*WOW,…THAT‘S A UNICORN !!!

…They Once Roamed the Earth, but Disappeared from All Existence For Years & Years
UNTIL RECENTLY…



USMC0321 said:



49er today








Click to expand...

*








*CONGRATS!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*And Thanks To Mr. Solar G-Shocker…

…Here’s My UNICORN 49’er!

















Thanks Again Neil, You Da Man!*


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> *And Thanks To Mr. Solar G-Shocker…
> 
> …Here’s My UNICORN 49’er!
> 
> ...





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SUMO probably more curvaceous than chunky


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Late night chunk change










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

As I continue to lose weight, all my dive watches are feeling chunky 😢


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cerakote


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Chunky


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist X 2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Titanium Helm Khuraburi 16mm


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has lectured me as well…)*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New shoes for the Sunray blue Bangla











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chunky, but,…later I’ll do the Ol’ “Switch-a-Roo” to a Diver

TERRA CIELO MARE (on MOTT STRAPS!)


























Cheers! *


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE : MARE (Sea) (Italian)

















“Happy Happy Friday”!*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My two chunky divers


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE "SMOKEY" JOE PETRALI LE (47mm)


























Um,..yea*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

U42 / Mott Strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking! 
(Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)

















Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Bit different…


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!


























…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Vintage Fondale 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Vintage Fondale


Ooof… yeah, that explains why you’ve been away… I see those things on the toilet seats whenever I work around the US Navy. 

Gotta watch yourself man…


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

… Or you felt a tremor in the force ‘cause I was wearing some Dobra today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Dobra said:


> Vintage Fondale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we have the same taste of watches and straps


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## cowsmilk (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## levkov (Jan 26, 2016)

Chunky √
Dive √
Watch
Photographed it next to a "normal" watch for comparison


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> … Or you felt a tremor in the force ‘cause I was wearing some Dobra today.


He does tend to show up almost exclusively when you do…

For the thread:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The watch that never gets old on the wrist. LHD the strap hoochie momma of them all..

















Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

47mm of Ernst Benz awesomeness with this bold luminous beauty on NATO


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Rossgallin said:


> 47mm of Ernst Benz awesomeness with this bold luminous beauty on NATO
> View attachment 16870768


And the perk of that ever so sweet Val 7750 wrist wobble ... 

I'm old enough to remember when nearly every watch had this amazing movement and now they are seem as rare as hens teeth. Beautiful watch ! 

For the thread today























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Not a true diver but chunky and 200m Casio ProTrek PRW3500-1 .


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“If I Had a Nickel, for Every Time I …”
…Well, I’d have More Than One Nickel



































I’m just “JOKING”…*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Trieste Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Not a true diver but spends time wet .


----------



## Ziggy1024 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bit subtle compared to some, but it'll do me!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Divers78 (4 mo ago)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Ziggy1024 said:


> View attachment 16882763
> 
> Bit subtle compared to some, but it'll do me!
> [/QUOTe


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Ziggy1024 said:


> View attachment 16882763
> 
> Bit subtle compared to some, but it'll do me!
> [/QUOTe


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

This again , my chunkiest .


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..

















“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”*


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

I tend to like larger and unguarded crowns but it’s not a major concern . At $39.95 this Marlin ( I prefer this name to the others applied to the watch) is an awesomely adaptable piece . Checks a lot of boxes .


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua (4 mo ago)

Oris Carlos Coste Cenote


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I've run through all of the brands of which I have multiple units.
Hereafter it'll be one-offs, beginning with today's freshly bathed Deep Blue Sun Diver 1K.

I remain surprised at never having seen a budget Watch YouTuber review a Deep Blue watch.
If mine is a typical example of how well they're built, then they're extremely good value for money.
And, they have a great variety of colors and dial materials.
And, also, plus - they're all under $500US!











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This Rawai has been in the Dead, the Med, the Red, the Sea of Galilee and probably the Atlantic as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> This Rawai has been in the Dead, the Med, the Red, the Sea of Galilee and probably the Atlantic as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salton, Caribbean, Black, Azov, Aegean, Balearic, Pacific, N Pacific…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## Mazer (Feb 6, 2020)

So chunky I rarely wear it!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

New Cali agats


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Salton, Caribbean, Black, Azov, Aegean, Balearic, Pacific, N Pacific…


She doesn’t talk much about her ex…. Something about being put away wet…

For the thread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*JENNY Caribbean 300

















Enjoy Today!*


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

No hassle beadblast/stonewash.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Last night and this morning with the Zelos Hammerhead III.
My one and only 'micro brand' piece, so far (unless you count the Mallards, which I feel like you could do.)

So many angles! 

























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*CHR. WARD Friday!

















Enjoy!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The “BIG BOY!”..
ORIS TT1 small seconds (47mm)

















“..Happy-Happy ..Joy-Joy”!!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Mods please can you help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

NauticFish


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunky indeed as I prefer them























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fresh coat of cerakote on Mott


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The blue Trieste 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS


























..maybe I should get me a “Red Beanie” too,
Cheers!*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

On my chicken wrist, this one's chunky


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snap.


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Doxa T Graph


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRAHAM CHRONOFIGHTER


























Friday,..Friday is a Good Day!*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Surf and turf


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Spinnaker Piccard. If you gaze into the Dome of Truth at the precise angle you can see the future.
















Of course, it won’t be your future (I think it’s somebody called Jürgen from Liverpool, but it’s still pretty cool!)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

dbonddental said:


> View attachment 16920744


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Surf and turf
> View attachment 16920620


 I love that watch .


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Modded , long story .


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

souschef said:


> Modded , long story .
> View attachment 16922850


Do tell. That’s a good looking timepiece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Happy New Year for the members of the tribe out there

24 for the occasion 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Subject to change


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Do tell. That’s a good looking timepiece.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was a Philippine special with an original movement, Soxa mod orangeSoxa dial and hands etc. kept good time for 2+ years . Stopped working and sat 3 years . Sent it off to be worked on by an acquaintance on another forum . Wonderful job with a vintage movement and refinished dial . Strap Code bracelet . I don’t want to spend the moolah on a all original piece . This is working just fine !


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUALAND Chrono on HORUS


















giving it some Charge time..

















but, who’s chopper is it?
It’s “Zed’s”…
Who’s “Zed”?…*


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Sternglas Marus


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah baby 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 MG 6K


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Some new paint, seals and another movement made this one legible/dependable. MottNATO makes everything better.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16931027


New strap Clive?

For the thread 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> New strap Clive?
> 
> For the thread
> 
> ...


Not new….just not frequently worn.

I went a bit left of field and bought three straps from Dr Phil, a bright blue, a red and a beige.

I then realised that they don’t really look good on many watches, so they don’t get worn a great deal, I think the blue looks ok on the Zero with its plain black dial and polished case, and I like this red on the 372 pretty much for the same reason.

















I might break out the beige, when I feel brave enough 😉


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

47mm makes for a chunky and bold luminous diver from Ernst Benz in cool black and orange


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Not too chunky , or a real diver , but….42mm…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not new….just not frequently worn.
> 
> I went a bit left of field and bought three straps from Dr Phil, a bright blue, a red and a beige.
> 
> ...


I like both the blue and red.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Toys r always Fun!


























It’s like a “Bachelor Party!”*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Delma Decompression Diver


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)

Got me some


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 16950643


Nice . I’d not seen an actual user pic of the watch . Perfect size .


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16949824
> 
> View attachment 16949823
> 
> View attachment 16949822





Paxman said:


> View attachment 16949824
> 
> View attachment 16949823
> 
> View attachment 16949822


Classic


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A couple of chunkies this weekend
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Blue Trieste on glove leather on glove leather











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not new….just not frequently worn.
> 
> I went a bit left of field and bought three straps from Dr Phil, a bright blue, a red and a beige.
> 
> ...


Salmon on a Panerai 510


----------



## Moose-32 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

just arrived..other than the hour hand is slightly misaligned and the crown is rather rough...

View attachment 16955442


View attachment 16955443


View attachment 16955446


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

seikomatic said:


> View attachment 16955449
> 
> 
> View attachment 16955454


If you wouldn’t mind , what Timegrapher app is that ? Thanks


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New to me OSD. 16mm thick, 47mm…. Should just qualify for this thread 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

I’m a bit embarrassed after the previous entries..,


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

swapped the strap for leather today with this Ernst Benz


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On 7.2 inch wrist
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Citizen Eco-Zilla & Uniden DFR7 Radar Detector Combo..you just can’t go wrong

















…and I can’t get my car outa second gear!*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>












Love the interplay of the darkened bezel and the hands against that dial. Well done, sir.

I’m not gonna say that I bought this watch to use this strap again, but I’m not gonna not say it either.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

More funky than chunky


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

John D. said:


> View attachment 16961655


Love that roller buckle


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…It’s really not that BIG


























“Jeers!”*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Love the interplay of the darkened bezel and the hands against that dial. Well done, sir…


Thanks; the raw dials are a good way to go for the work watches.


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Being repaired


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

It's a 'zilla for a reason.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

CADirk said:


> View attachment 16967074
> 
> 
> It's a 'zilla for a reason.


A highly under appreciated watch for all the boxes it checks . Do you have the SteVral titanium bracelet for it ?


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Hawkrigger Strap


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

souschef said:


> A highly under appreciated watch for all the boxes it checks . Do you have the SteVral titanium bracelet for it ?


I don't even have the SuppaParts regular adapters at the moment.
The Ecozilla on the OEM strap is by far the least comfortbale watch i'm wearing


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Chunktacular Spinnaker Piccard- timepiece, fire hazard, fisheye lens, destroyer of doorknobs.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Some better angles to show off the chunk factor… Liking this watch quite a bit. 👍👍


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

HerrSavage said:


> Some better angles to show off the chunk factor… Liking this watch quite a bit. 👍👍
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So CHUNKED!  Beautiful scenery too


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Florijn Drie...one of my most funky and chunky.  
























-Shawn


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Somehow I feel this watch really needs a black rubber band to make the blue pop more, so I want a black silicone diving band for it. I bought a Seiko style one but the angles don’t fit right. So I tried this waffle strap on it, and I think it fits well and feels nice and the pattern actually matches the watch. However, I feel like it doesn’t quite suit the chunkiness of the watch itself…


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

CADirk said:


> I don't even have the SuppaParts regular adapters at the moment.
> The Ecozilla on the OEM strap is by far the least comfortbale watch i'm wearing


I know it is , but it’s one of the coolest looking and toughest straps . That said I prefer the bracelet .


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Can somebody recommend a black silicon band for this watch? I have a Seiko style band, but it doesn't fit because of the angles where it meets the watch. So the band needs to fit right in the 22mm slot, without the little bits sticking out wider than that. It needs to be "chunky"(I think a big part of that is that it needs to have the wavy or rolly bits towards the watch, or however to describe it..), black, silicon, and 22mm. I'm not really finding any on e-bay, amazon, etc.. Thanks.

ps The stock black band looks good, but really is actually too chunky, so is uncomfortable, but more importantly it's a pain to put on and take off. I'm sure the stoppers would break within a couple of months..


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Black and orange with the blue shark from Delma today


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*When No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

46mm is somewhat chunky 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…I guess, once in a while,
but only for a couple hours…

















But, …where’s my Pants?*


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

OSD


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

No Seas Boludo


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..



































“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Electrolyte


























“I'm Martin Sheen,
I'm Steve McQueen,
I'm Jimmy Dean…”*


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16996905


I love this strap. Who makes them?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on upcycled canvas











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Carribean Sea - Puerto Morelos, MX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Morlock (Jun 7, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Found this dive watches on a old stump  I'd like to add a Kalmar and a Zixen model for 2016... Show your chunky pieces guys!



Nice collection !!!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

There’s a couple of chunks in the pic somewhere !


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Every day for timing purposes .


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New chunk. Will definitely need some patina juice applied











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























a NOBODY*


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Rebuilt to accommodate some new Mott


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Only because I have chicken wrists..............everything I wear is chunky


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watch out for bird flu Russ….very big where I am…..you would be confined to a shed 😂


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

15 year old lume !


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*White Whale Sunday
































..a friend of mine*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> *White Whale Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad that one is in the rotation! Hard to beat an A1’s lume and dome.

For the thread: new to me Bangla, patina’ed and fitted with a new strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


solar g-shocker said:



Glad that one is in the rotation! Hard to beat an A1’s lume and dome.

For the thread: new to me Bangla, patina’ed and fitted with a new strap.
















Click to expand...

Why Thankya Mr. M0TT…you sure do post fast…took me 5 hours today!!

Very NICE Strap though!!…Where’d you get it from??








Cheers!*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 17015724
> View attachment 17015725
> View attachment 17015726
> View attachment 17015728
> View attachment 17015730


Beautiful! Can I get a loan? .


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 17015724
> View attachment 17015725
> View attachment 17015726
> View attachment 17015728
> View attachment 17015730


Missed you by a few


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”

























Panama*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jingerman (2 mo ago)

would love to see someone posting the deepsea challenger here next time


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


The purple Hadal, in the metal folks. 

New chunk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Stingray 47 (Titanium)















*


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you to our veterans on this and every day.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Added some titanium


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Terra Cielo Mare (Non Diver though it’s Chunky)
















Six Million Dollar Debt..*


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*YES, a Graham in a Suit,…I Know, I know, it ain’t No Diver!
















Enjoy the Sunday!*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

You can’t spell chunky without OSD



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


How do you take that off your wrist?? Simply a stunner.

The Red Rawai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

200m and a chunk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


solar g-shocker said:













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to expand...

Beautiful shot Neil!
….it’s like you up & left the country,
……..are U “ON THE LAMB” again????








Enjoy The Sun!!!!!! (till they catch ya!)*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Can’t decide


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 ProDiver 1000m Small Seconds (47mm)
























Well,..for a Sunday*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Pardon the shmutz on my crystal 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

So great, thanks to Fred
Aikidosan


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

600t









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> So great, thanks to Fred
> Aikidosan


Great forum member! Umm… There’s sorta an expectation around here regarding your watches… where’s the Vesire custom strap? Look forward to seeing the 28mm you come up with.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Great forum member! Umm… There’s sorta an expectation around here regarding your watches… where’s the Vesire custom strap? Look forward to seeing the 28mm you come up with.


1st try, but no.. did not measure buckle is 26 not 28
Must do other


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #Isofrane #LosAngeles







*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MARANEZ on Tread in Toolbox

















BLOOPER
















…reminds me of that “time” in my childhood*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Not a diver but plays one in my pool


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


I could have sworn that you parted ways with that one… 

Nice pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

45mm diameter 53mm lug to lug


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I could have sworn that you parted ways with that one…
> 
> Nice pic
> 
> ...


Shhhhh! Now Ben, you know I have a strict policy of never buying the same watch after I previously sold one (cough). 

Is she looking? Seriously… is she?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Armyzilla...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Shhhhh! Now Ben, you know I have a strict policy of never buying the same watch after I previously sold one (cough).
> 
> Is she looking? Seriously… is she?


Must be pretty special if you found the need to re-Aquire. Can’t wait to see what it looks like when your customise the dial, and hand set  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Orient M-Force STI LE*
_*
















Subaru WRX STI NBR 24-Hour Challenge 2014 Race Car (Orient Sponsored)







*_
*Cheers!*


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

JDM 7549-7010


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

My newest!! Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Not really chunky except for the specs . 300m monocoque case .


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BOREALIS #SeaDragon #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Pagani design NH35 with am full lume dial and strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


That a sterile Cave Dweller? I don’t remember 3000m models…

For the thread 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

SKX/6105 conversion case mod on OD Green USGL831


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

sal4 said:


> Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the gradient black/grey dial version of this on a rubber strap.

Absolutely one of the best bang for your buck divers out there..


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

It’s 3 o’clock somewhere 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

I saw a couple reviewers on YouTube refer to the style of this watch as “brutalism“, and I thought, I like that…


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

What is this watch? 


USMC0321 said:


>


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tom Littlefield said:


> I have the gradient black/grey dial version of this on a rubber strap.
> 
> Absolutely one of the best bang for your buck divers out there..


Hi Tom. I agree! It’s a big watch, but I really like it. The gradient dials are beautiful (and difficult to capture accurately in pics). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

DLC Bangla











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The Blue Trieste










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chunkies are my favorite on my 7.2 inch wrist
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Triggerfish 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

By diving we basically mean desk diving .


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Save the Ocean Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 17091460


Wore this yesterday for my 50th wedding anniversary party


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The chunky armida
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The overall chunky armida























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

My U-Boat 1001 in front of the "Soprano" house.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bangla with a thrift store find bound to make this storm a bit more bearable 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

I could stick a Xmas tree between the case and case back on this one…? Crown spins like crazy…. Lol.


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

BISM Dive Demo Titanium, JDM -99. Earlier model from -95 was 
the first "watch size" dive comp. Basically a Hyper Aqualand on botox...


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Yes , I can see that qualifying as chunky !😆


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Gettin’ lit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

A repost… but a couple of chunks in there ..


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

This watch is not very chunky, but I wish it were chunkier… Maybe 2 to 3 mm wider and it would have so much more presence..


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

53mm L-to-L on 7.2 inch wrist
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

My chunkiest.
Oris Aquis Chrono


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 17072106
> 
> View attachment 17072107


What happened to it?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

zymphad said:


> What happened to it?


Forced patina. White vinegar w/ sea salt fumes for 36 hours. Can make it look new again with Bronze cleaner/polisher.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Finally made a proper strap for The Red Rawai 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> Finally made a proper strap for The Red Rawai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nailed it !


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

Can’t decide


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Ploprof 1200

Regards

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 17126461


Bet that one would have a few stories mate. 

Happy new year!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Oops.


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)

It stopped ! Time for a new battery !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A pair of Armida a1-45mm today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

They don't refer to these as Sumos for nothing y'know


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

new week - reload, recalibrate and reengage


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Not that large but certainly chunky in design . A couple of late 1970's Yema Navygraf II's. 
I can't decide which I prefer.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Scuba Master M725 -99


----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Vdb c21 historical


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Thunder Tank custom











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 17151191


That thing is bonkers. What’s the model number?

Thunder custom











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

New band, new look…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## souschef (May 2, 2011)




----------

